#lubuntu 2010-10-25
<hydrozii_> oh nvrmind ive decided to go with a different music player
<hydrozii> just beat my dads computer in a startup race with my AMD sempron vs. his Intel I-5
<hydrozii> lubuntu is so fast XD
<phillw> lol
<hydrozii> did you guys know that windows 7 takes up like 1.4 GB of RAM when idle
<hydrozii> its crazy
<hydrozii> what are the improvements of 10.10 over 10.04? is 10.10 pretty stable now?
<len> Why can't I remove penguin games without removing "lubuntu desktop" along with it?  Why does the package "lubuntu desktop" depend on the "ace of penguins" package?!
<hydrozii> yah i was wondering that too.. all of the default packages say they depend on lubuntu desktop but i removed one and it had no negative effects
<hydrozii> so i would just not worry about it
<len> You removed lubuntu desktop and didn't have any problems?
<phillw> hydrozii:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat
<phillw> len: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<len> Thanks.   So it's ok to remove, but should be added back before doing a version upgrade?  ie. 11.04
<len> I hope I remember.  Or else I won't get any new programs added to the default for the next version when I upgrade.  I assume that would be the result.
<len> Hmm, I just noticed that 10.10 just dropped support for VIA C3.  That sucks.  I have serveral old low watt 1ghz c3 machines what would run quite well with Lubuntu.  :(
<phillw> len: that is why 10.04 is going to continue to be supported :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<len> So, up to date lubuntu desktop/LXDE will continue to be compiled for 10.4 in parallel with the Lubuntu-current?
<len> I have a feeling my nehemiah core C3 will continune to work because it has the missing 686 instruction the other c3's are missing.  I assume the drop in c3 support is due to switch to compiling for 686.
<phillw> len: the team has commitred to support i586
<phillw> *committed*
<phillw> len: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<phillw> len: yes, Julien has given a committment to continue back porting, as has pcman.
<len> Great, I was a afraid it would just be bug fixes that you usually get for a lts.
<andai> I killed the panel so now alt+f2 works and i can´t start the panel
<phillw> len: we had a chat on the mailing list, and I can assure you that 10.04 will continue to be supported. I've spent the evening getting the documentation all re-done
<andai> *alt-f2 doesn´t work
<len> :) All is good then, I guess.  I suppose i586 is not so important for gnome/kde since they run too slowly in the older procesors anyway, but Lubuntu is whole different story.  I'm still shocked at how well it runs on "junk" hardware.
<len> That was what Xbuntu was supposed to be for, but it doesn
<len> deliver like lxde
<len> The xbuntu project must be feeling the heat now :)
<len> They are kind of in no-man's-land.
<head_victim> I think they're more aimed at just a quicker gui than gnome, not necessarily at old hardware.
<hydrozii> what is the name of the file manager in lubuntu.. that i can use to open it from a terminal
<JoeMaverickSett> hydrozii: pcmanfm
<hydrozii> thanks!
<hyperair> there's always xdg-open
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: hey man
<JoeMaverickSett> hello, stlsaint. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> yo, hyperair. :)
<hyperair> well hello
<JoeMaverickSett> hyperair: how do you do?
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<hyperair> fine thank you =)
 * JoeMaverickSett goes back to watching TV. :D
<benjr> my google skills may just be lacking but how does lubuntu compare performance wise to some of these unoffical trimmed down versions of windows xp?
<benjr> stock xp has lower requirements then lubuntu, but i know better then to base my decision on those
<hyperair> it's very much better.
<hyperair> i believe the requirements you see are for the livecd interface
<hyperair> failing to meet those requirements means you need to ues the alternate installer, which is similar to windows xp's installation cd
<hyperair> the menu/text-based interface, i eman
<benjr> my pc meets the minimum requirements, but i know from past experience that just meeting them doesnt guarentee a smooth user experince
<slooksterpsv> like Windows FLP? - always have at least 1 1/2 times more ram than the minimum requirements
<benjr> would you say id see a performance increase over xp on a 1.6ghz 256mb ram?
<benjr> im getting the laptop for free because the current owners are going insane trying to use it with xp, its so slow
<head_victim> benjr: it's hard to compare an operating system that well over 5 years old with one that is cutting edge.
<head_victim> +is
<head_victim> I can find a version of windows 3.1 that will go great on your machine if all your after is speed.
<hydrozii> you could go with gentoo or arch?
<head_victim> I'm using lubuntu on a 2.4 celeron cpu here with xchat, skype and mans all running and only using 256 mb ram though if that helps for performance.
<benjr> my requirements arnt cutting edge, 90% of its sue will be: web browser (with flash), music player (for streaming radio), and irc/msn/icq etc
<head_victim> Should be fine, the only thing you might look into is if you can get up to 512mb of ram cheaply or not. That may assist if you want to do multiple things at once but it will still function with only 256
<benjr> hydrozii: i came across those 2 distros while googling the topic, but thjey seem too advanced for me
<hydrozii> yah they are pretty advanced im using lubuntu till i build up the courage and knowledge to use arch
<slooksterpsv> puppy Linux =D
<hydrozii> yah im pretty sure you could get 512mb of ram pretty cheap
<bioterror> lets keep discussions on offtopic
<hyperair> hydrozii: gentoo and arch aren't really all that fast, you know.
<hyperair> those 0.1 millisecs faster webpage loads don't mean shit.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> he guys, join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> and ill join the conversation
<hydrozii> but they are like as light as you can possibly get right?
<bioterror> lets keep this channel for helping people out
<hyperair> hydrozii: not really.
<benjr> sorry bioterror
<hydrozii> i understand once you have a de and other things installed you wont have much speed over lubuntu
<hyperair> hydrozii: they're no lighter than ubuntu server edition.
<hyperair> benjr: so anyway, lubuntu will perform faster than XP on that machine.
<benjr> yea sorry for binring up xp in here
<benjr> bringing*
<hyperair> you did nothing wrong
<hydrozii> how much ram space do you save just running openbox without the de?
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> why don't you go measure
<hydrozii> yah sorry
<hyperair> i kinda like proper power management and disk management though.
<bioterror> i got 66mb ram usage with arch + wmaker
<hydrozii> yah but my computer has alot of trouble playing hd video
<hydrozii> works alot better when i just run openbox
<bioterror> using wicd and gnome-power-manager
<slooksterpsv> as a continuation to my comment, Lubuntu may not be completely slimmed down as people would like it to be, granted its a whole lot better than Xubuntu, but some cases it may be better to look into other variants like Puppy Linux (uses Ubuntu as its core) or other distros like Tiny Core
<hydrozii> yah ive heard good things about puppy linux
<hyperair> slooksterpsv: lubuntu is meant to be a fully-featured, fast linux desktop for tiny systems.
<slooksterpsv> Lubuntu is still, in my opinion, more complete than puppy, as it seems geared more towards mainstream low-end or old arch, rather than completely out-dated
<hydrozii> 66mb is pretty frikken low
<slooksterpsv> hydrozii: I'd run a file server with that much ram :P
<hyperair> slooksterpsv: the kind of slimming down you're talking about is dropping features and dropping to a terminal every time you want to mount something.
<hydrozii> well that makes it even more fun
<slooksterpsv> true, but Lubuntu is still slimmer than Xubuntu, but only because it's not using a lot of gnome services in the bg
<hyperair> actually you'll be surprised how many gnome services lubuntu uses =)
<benjr> i dont mean to turn this into a linux tutorial, but tell if i have this right, different distros are just different collections of other peoples packages rolled into a whole system?
<slooksterpsv> not but only because, I meant one of the reasons is
<hyperair> benjr: bingo.
<hyperair> benjr: that's why they're called "distributions"
<hyperair> benjr: there are distro-specific changes as well.
<benjr> the distro itself, havnt actually coded much themselves?
<hyperair> not much
<hyperair> some more than others
<hyperair> well, package maintainers also contribute back upstraem
<hyperair> basically we come up with patches for bugfixes, and put the code back upstream
<hyperair> or new features even, for example
<benjr> so a better approach to finding a suitable distro could be to seeing what packages i want to have, and then see which distros include those?
<slooksterpsv> hyperair: meh I'm not sure how to phrase what i mean so I'm gonna hit the hay
<hyperair> slooksterpsv: please do before you start claiming that ubuntu server edition is what lubuntu should be.
<hyperair> =p
<slooksterpsv> benjr: that would work, my personal preference is how easy is it to resolve dependencies
<slooksterpsv> hyperair: it should be though :P jk
<hyperair> lol
<hydrozii> im pretty sure arch and gentoo allow you to chose exactly what packages you want
<slooksterpsv> hyperair: someone told me Lubuntu didn't contain gnome libraries in it oh... libraries not services
<hyperair> benjr: the heart of every distribution is its package manager.
<hydrozii> their whole philosophy is like not putting anything on your computer that you didnt ask for
<hyperair> benjr: i choose my distro based on their focus, and their package manager.
<hyperair> benjr: apt-get/dpkg is pretty much the best out there
<hyperair> and *buntu are distros which put focus on usability.
<hyperair> hydrozii: actually.. arch's package manager has no package-splitting.
<hyperair> hydrozii: which means when you install a package, all the rubbish comes with it
<hyperair> including the stuff that goes into -dev
<hydrozii> oh but gentoo does right?
<hyperair> headers, developer documentation, and stuff.
<benjr> hydrozii: i had a feeling arch and gentoo were like that, thats a bit too much work for me, i dont want to have to explicatly tell it to install the package for creating directories, mounting, etc
<hyperair> hydrozii: i think gentoo is pretty much the same, being  a source-based distro
<hydrozii> yah i understand you im the same way
<hyperair> benjr: users also pick their distro based on stuff like.. availability of commercial packages.
<hyperair> like flash has .debs
<hyperair> and skype
<hyperair> and opera
<hyperair> and canon printer drivers
<benjr> oh yea, my browser of choice is opera
<hydrozii> why?
<hyperair> guys, let's not turn this into a browser-war
<hydrozii> no i just want to know his reasons?
<benjr> im used to its interface/features, been suing it for about 6 years, i could make firefox do the same thing but with all the addons it just becomes a hassle
<hyperair> and chrome?
<hydrozii> oh
<hydrozii> yah ive looked at stats and chrome seems to be that fastest everywhere ive looked
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> it's just a little harsh on memory consumption
<hyperair> but now that i have 4G of RAM... \o/ chromium!
<benjr> the speed difference are negliable to me, and hwo i use the browers, it all comes down to the UI for me
<hyperair> i'm sure you'll be singing a different tune when you see chrome's speed.
<hydrozii> yah chrome is pretty nice
<benjr> anyway, since opera sint opensource, what does that mean for my choice of distro/package manager?
<hydrozii> im pretty sure it wouldnt be a problem if you chose a buntu distro
<hydrozii> youd just have to go to their website and download it if they support linux
<benjr> ive had brief expose to ubuntu before and opera worked ok on there
<benjr> can i get all the same packages on lubuntu that are availabale for ubuntu?
<hydrozii> i think so..
<hydrozii> lubuntu works perfectly for me
<hydrozii> but ive only used it for a day so far
<benjr> im just wondering if i install lubuntu will i have to learn to use a bunch of different applications, or can i install my personal favourites on there
<hydrozii> im pretty sure you can use your personal favourites
<hydrozii> all the same applications i used in ubuntu work fine in lubuntu
<hydrozii> work better actually
<bioterror> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=calculate_gentoo_benchmarks&num=2
<bioterror> I promised to join conversation
<bioterror> (I was eating my lunch in my car last time I spoke with you ;)
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> hydrozii, Mon12:22 <bioterror> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=calculate_gentoo_benchmarks&num=2
<hydrozii> anyone know how i could downgrade back to 10.04?
<bioterror> with clean install
<hydrozii> yes but is there a way to do it with out haveingt to start over?
<bioterror> impossible
<hydrozii> okay
<bioterror> becouse of dependencies
<hydrozii> well i cant get autologin to work  in 1010
<hydrozii> it worked fine in 1004
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you've edited the file?
<hydrozii> oh yah forgot about that
<hydrozii> which file was it again?
<bioterror> /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<hydrozii> /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<hydrozii> aww you beat me
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I had to google something
<bioterror> becouse I'm at school
<hydrozii> haha its like 5am for me
<hydrozii> is your school liberal with the web filters? or have you gotten around them to use irc?
<hydrozii> hang on im gonna see if autologin works now
<bioterror> did it?
<hydrozii> yes :)
<bioterror> ;)
<hydrozii> according to system profiler it says im running ubuntu 10.10, im not sure but i think before i upgraded it said lubuntu
<bioterror> lubuntu ubuntu, what's the difference :D
<hydrozii> yah i guess it doesnt matter
<benjr> thanks for all your input, ive done a bit more googling and i think lubuntu is the right choice, i just gotta wait till i get home from work :)
<hydrozii> so the little start button in lubuntu.. is there any way to make that look cooler?
<hydrozii> lubuntu is awesome
<benjr> at the very least it'll be fun to try and use it, im a linux beginner, so even the installation seems exciting lol
<hydrozii> yah ive been a beginner for a while lol
<hydrozii> and i know what you mean
<bioterror> benjr, now that you have chosen to use lubuntu, you might try other distributions and desktop environments, but I bet you will always come back to lubuntu
<benjr> bioterror: probably out of fear of the unknown as much as any other reason :p
<benjr> its taken me this many years to dare to move away from windows
<bioterror> you just have to take that step
<bioterror> it's a mental state in your mind, just like dropping alcohol or meat
<pip_> I give the lubuntu alternate cd 10 out of 10 : )
<aaq> some one know if its safe to update lubuntu?
<aaq> :)
<Shattered1> Hi guys, can someone answer few questions? :D
<leszek> hi
<hblount> hi. i had lubuntu installed on my old laptop. then i installed lubuntu on a usb drive using this old laptop with lubuntu already on it. i tested the lubuntu usb drive and it works (i am using it now) but now my laptop wont boot without the usb, it says some error and stays on black terminal screen.
<bioterror> would be nice to know that error
<bioterror> hard to help when you dont tell us how to help
<hblount> the prompt says "grub recovery" or something like that
<nk_> phillw?
<bioterror> nk, may I help?
<nk_> well maybe
<nk_> do you know if its safe tu update lubuntu 10.10
<nk_> ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I'm using 10.10 myself
<bioterror> and I yesterday upgraded my parents-in-laws laptop from 10.04 to 10.10
<nk_> i have duall boot with win7 and the update have f'''' my win7 3 times
<bioterror> really
<nk_> well i all ready got 10.10
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-proper
<bioterror> run that os-proper as root
<bioterror> and then sudo update-grub
<bioterror> problem solved
<hblount> hi. i have an old laptop with lubuntu installed. i used this laptop to create a lubuntu usb drive. i tried booting with usb drive and it works fine. i tried to reboot without usb, booting normal with laptop HDD. but it says: "error: no such device: ####-####-###" and "grub rescue>" prompt. can anyone help?
<bioterror> your grub is messed up
<bioterror> UUID might be wrong
<bioterror> when you installed that lubuntu on that usb drive, you told to install Grub on wrong device
<bioterror> probably you installed it on sda instead of sdb
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hblount> yeah im noob
<bioterror> that happens
<hblount> can i fix it?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> easiest way is to boot that your usb thingie
<bioterror> then do chroot
<bioterror> and run grub-update
<bioterror> or fix correct UUID by hand
<bioterror> your choise
<hblount> hey so how do i chroot/grub-update?
<bioterror> http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11558
<nk_> well
<nk_> well
<bioterror> well well
<nk_> where is my win7 dvd?
<bioterror> I stole it
<bioterror> you dont need it anymore
<bioterror> you have lubuntu
<nk_> hehe'
<nk_> well if it ha been some easy way to acess windows shared folders
<bioterror> oh look, your win7 cd is in a paper shredder
<bioterror> OEH NOES!
<bioterror> I today at school mounted windows partition and gave rm -rf windows :D
<bioterror> (but then I installed an image of windows back which I had just made ;)
<nk_> well i made love to my girlfriend
<bioterror> did you remember to wear condom
<nk_> nope
<bioterror> oeh noe!
<bioterror> IT'S TRAP!
<nk_> i know
<dolphy> bioterror: is this link the easiest way to do this? i am noob.
<bioterror> easiest way is to mount your / (if you dont have separate /boot)
<bioterror> checked your drives UUID with gparted and replace the UUID in grub.cfg with the correct one
<bioterror> check
<bioterror> or you can just chroot and do the magic
<bioterror> your choise
<bioterror> maybe I would edit that file, try to boot after that
<bioterror> and do sudo update-grub ;)
<bioterror> if that works
<dolphy> damn i dont know what you are talking about...sorry
<dolphy> the first command on that link i tried and it said "vgchange: command not found"
<bioterror> boot that USB-drive
<bioterror> run gparted
<dolphy> how do i run gparted
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gparted
<dolphy> ok
<bioterror> you check your hard drive's UUID
<bioterror> you edit from your hard drive /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> with like gksudo leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> and replace that wrong UUID with correct
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID
<dolphy> so "gksudo leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg" is what i type?
<bioterror> y
<dolphy> how do i edit grub.cfg
<bioterror> Mon21:36 <dolphy> so "gksudo leafpad /boot/grub/grub.cfg" is what i type?
<dolphy> y=yes or why
<bioterror> da
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I didnt include a question mark, did I?-)
<dolphy> i did it and it said "(gksudo:1309): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<bioterror> you're not in graphical mode?
<dolphy> no. sorry. i was doing what the link u gave me said. it said do "alt+del+f2" and it is in prompt
<dolphy> how do i go back? reboot?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> ctrl + alt + f7
<dolphy> k
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> have you run that gparted
<bioterror> checked that drives UUID
<dolphy> i did sudo get apt install gparted
<dolphy> how do i run gparted
<bioterror> do you have any important files in your lubuntu installationw which you have on that hard drive you messed up?
<dolphy> uh...kinda. so i should just format and reinstall?
<bioterror> it could be easier in this case...
<bioterror> you can check with du -h <directory>
<bioterror> how much space your  files takes
<bioterror> and think if you can move them on the usb drive
<dolphy> wow.cant believe its that fukt up. i can still access hard drive files in file manager. can i hook up an external HDD and use while its in usb mode?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it's not that fcuk uped
<bioterror> I think it's easier for you and me to give up, move the files and install lubuntu once again all over it
<bioterror> if you can move them
<dolphy> i dont know. but it sure alot easier to install grub on usb than change it back so thats fucked up
<bioterror> well
<admin2> hi all
<admin2> First use of lubuntu
<bioterror> how you like it as much as we do
<admin2> Got this error trying to open an avi file : Échec à l'ouverture de VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<admin2> Got this error trying to open an avi file
<bioterror> you're missing libvdpau for nvidia
<bioterror> what kind of graphics card you own?
<admin2> works anyway, but i will give this computer to my mother ...
<bioterror> with VDPAU you can watch 1080p files with your graphics card
<szczur> run gnome mplayer (Programs menu -> Audio and Video -> Gnome MPlayer)
<szczur> choose Edit -> Preferences
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<szczur> and on Playbeck tab (or something like that) set Video output to gl2 or xv
<szczur> hi bioterror
<bioterror> hi szczur
<bioterror> szczur, do you have lot of energy?
<szczur> errr.. phew
<szczur> hmm, for what?
<szczur> :P
<bioterror> you can help hblount
<admin2> Ok, yhx, will give it a try
<szczur> hblount?
<bioterror> he messed up his grub.cfg with lubuntu installation on usb drive
<szczur> what is the problem?
<szczur> waaahhh, why why why :P
<szczur> XD
<szczur> he can recreate grub.cfg by running the update-grub command
<hblount> hi. how do i do that
<admin2> Super, it works well now : thx <szczur> &  <bioterror>
<szczur> hblount, boot your lubuntu installation
<hblount> with usb drive?
<bioterror> oh true dat
<szczur> and run "sudo update-grub" in terminal
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you can boot hard drive :D
<szczur> hblount, you have installed lubuntu on hard drive?
<bioterror> I didnt even think about that
<hblount> yeah but cant boot from HDD
<bioterror> put your usb drive in :D
<hblount> it is booted from usb right now
<szczur> so you don'rt have lubuntu on HDD right now?
<bioterror> he has
<hblount> i do, but i cant boot from it.
<szczur> or only GRUB is incapable of booting lubuntu?
<szczur> do you see a screen where you can choose your systems?
<bioterror> szczur, the grub on his /dev/sda got UUID of his USB drive
<hblount> i installed lubuntu on usb drive and accidentally installed grub on it
<szczur> ahh
<szczur> so grub is on the usb
<szczur> baaaad
<szczur> :P
<szczur> ok, run sudo fdisk -l
<szczur> and pastebin the results
<szczur> pastebin.com
<szczur> copy and paste the output there
<szczur> and give us the link
<szczur> hblount, are you following me? :P
<szczur> just getting sure :)
<hblount> ok i try
<szczur> ok, step-by-step guide :P
<szczur> run lxterminal (program menu -> accessories -> LXTerminal)
<szczur> in the terminal window run "sudo fdisk -l" (without the quotes)
<szczur> copy the output and paste it on that webpage sent by me and give us the link
<szczur> voila :)
 * szczur should write manpages
<hblount> do i have to give email and name/title?
<szczur> no
<szczur> hblount, and what's with that ouput?
<szczur> i need to know your hard drive mapping to prevent making another mistake :)
<hblount> sorry getting bitched at. pastebin.com/FzJehe2p
<szczur> ok, so i'm sure that sda is the hard drive :)
<hblount> what is sda?
<hblount> so can i fix?
<szczur> yes, you always could
<szczur> i wanted to check this
<szczur> sda is the first hard drive of your computer
<szczur> sdb is the second
<szczur> ok sooo
<szczur> now do everything slowly and report after any command you will execute :)
<hblount> k
<szczur> i don't want to have you desperated
<szczur> :)
<szczur> sudo mkdir /ubu
<hblount> k
<szczur> mount -o bind /proc /ubu/proc
<szczur> ahh
<szczur> sudo mount -o bind /proc /ubu/proc
<szczur> sudo mount -o bind /dev /ubu/dev
<hblount> so do the last 2 commands there?
<szczur> yes
<hblount> mount: mount point /ubu/proc does not exist
<kosaidpo> guys i have dual boot so
<szczur> it should work
<kosaidpo> how can i add a anothe varient i wanna try fedora or achlinux
<bioterror> if you dont know how to do that, skip the arch
<szczur> sudo mkdir /ubu/proc
<szczur> sudo mkdir /ubu/dev
<hblount> k
<szczur> done without errors?
<nozes> hi
<nozes> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/2010-10-25-173553_1280x1024_scrot.png
<szczur> if yes then do
<szczur> chroot /ubu /bin/bash
<szczur> and you'll be using your system from hard drive
<hblount> chroot: cannot change root directory to /ubu: Operation not permitted
<szczur> another step will be installing the GRUB bootloader
<szczur> gaaah
<szczur> something went obviously wrong
<szczur> rm -r /ubu
<szczur> wait
<szczur> sudo umount /ubu/dev
<hblount> do i do sudo chroot /ubu /bin/bash?
<szczur> sudo umount /ubu/proc
<szczur> yup
<szczur> aahhh
<szczur> wait
<szczur> what a moron of me
<szczur> sorry
<szczur> i'm sorry
<szczur> :)
<hblount> k
<szczur> soo let's back to basics :)
<szczur> sudo umount /ubu/dev
<szczur> sudo umount /ubu/proc
<szczur> rm -r /ubu
<szczur> i forgot about one most needed thing :)
<szczur> so retry :)
<szczur> hblount, are you with me?
<hblount> rm: descend into write-protected directory '/ubu'?
<szczur> no
<szczur> ls /ubu
<szczur> tell me what's there
<hblount> dev proc
<szczur> ok
<szczur> sudo rm -r /ubu
<szczur> now it will work :)
<hblount> k
<szczur> sudo mkdir /ubu
<hblount> k
<szczur> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /ubu
<szczur> sudo mount -o bind /proc /ubu/proc
<hblount> k
<szczur> sudo mount -o bind /dev /ubu/dev
<szczur> and now :)
<szczur> chroot /ubu /bin/bash
<szczur> and it'll work :)
<szczur> wait
<szczur> did you chrooted?
<hblount> no
<szczur> sudo chroot /ubu /bin/bash
<hblount> sudo chroot /ubu /bin/bash?
<hblount> ok
<hblount> yeah
<hblount> k
<szczur> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda
<szczur> now without sudo :)
<hblount> installation finished. no error reported
<szczur> now reboot
<hblount> without usb right?
<szczur> ckeck if the system wil boot from hard drive
<szczur> right
<szczur> will*
<hblount> do i have to reinstall lubuntu on usb drive without grub?
<szczur> you can have grub there :)
<szczur> it won't work properly
<szczur> but it does not inflict data on the drive
<szczur> you can use gparted to remove the grub if you want
<hblount> so if i want grub on usb, it erases it from my HDD?
<bioterror> I just cant figure it how you managed to do that
<bioterror> becouse last time I installed lubuntu on stick, it installed grub on that same usb stick
<hblount> i installed ubuntu on usb and it was a wizard so it wasnt hard to mistakenly do it
<szczur> hblount, that command run before
<szczur> grub-install
<szczur> doesn't remove grub wrom usb
<bioterror> there's no grub on usb
<szczur> you have now two grubs
<bioterror> :D
<hblount> thanks SOOOO much szczur, it works perfect now
<bioterror> if I got it right
<szczur> one on usb nd second (proper) on hdd
<bioterror> ?
<Kurdistan> I girls
<bioterror> I boys
<Kurdistan> I mean hey ;P
<szczur> hblount, no problem :)
<hblount> so should i just leave usb drive as it is? it wont mess up other computers if i boot with it?
<phillw> hblount: It takes a bit of getting your head round, I have grub on my HDD, also on usb as it is 1st priority to boot in my BIOS.
<Kurdistan> hblount do you have problem making bootable usb-pen?
<szczur> hblount, if you will boot from this usb you will use the lubuntu i presume
<szczur> you can remove grub by formatting it with gparted
<hblount> yeah. but if i boot it on a different computer will it mess it up?
<hblount> what is the difference of having grub on usb vs not?
<szczur> no, it won't mess up anything
<hblount> i can just reinstall lubuntu on usb. theres nothing on usb except new lubuntu install
<phillw> hblount: you cannot boot from the usb without grub on it.
<szczur> phillw, you can
<szczur> that's the way liveusb works :)
<szczur> it doesn't use the grub but syslinux, the same way as livecd
<hblount> its better to have usb w/out grub right?
<Kurdistan> hblount do you want to install lubuntu on usb
<phillw> szczur: correct, I was just trying to explain, without too much detail that having grub on the usb will not 'mess things up' :)
<szczur> but if you have system INSTALLED (by using the lubuntu installer) on that usb then you need to use grub
<Kurdistan> I didnt understand your problem (came late).
<szczur> actually it doesn't make a difference
<szczur> you can format it to get rid of GRUB
<szczur> you don't need it anymore
<Kurdistan> szczur, yeah same here.
<hblount> oh.whats the difference of having it installed on usb vs acting as a livecd?
<szczur> Kurdistan, ?
<Kurdistan> there is people that says they feel much faster boot-time after profiling.
<szczur> hblount, you can install linux on USB to act as a normal system installed on HDD
<Kurdistan> haha szcur sorry my friend mixed windows. :) that I wrote should be on off-topic part.
<szczur> if this is the case you can save your work and so on
<szczur> acts as normal OS
<hblount> oh.weird
<szczur> if you will use liveusb creator
<szczur> you have livecd, but on usb :)
<szczur> so yuo can't change anything
<Kurdistan> I prefer unetbootin
<szczur> except making another partition on that drive and save data there
<szczur> the same way you can't change the content of CD-ROM
<hblount> just double checking: right now im on an old xp desktop. i can use the usb with lubuntu installed on this desktop and not affect xp or HDD or boot,etc?
<szczur> yes
<hblount> cool. hey can lubuntu run on desktop with 256mb ram?
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> it can without any problem
<hblount> cool
<Kurdistan> yes lubuntu is really cool.
<hblount> yeah i love it
<phillw> hblount: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Intended%20Audience
<hblount> k. g2g. thanks again szczur. bye!
<aaq> XX
<szczur> hi aaq
<aaq> halla
<aaq> bioterror?
<bioterror> still here
<aaq> woooooooooohhhhhha
<bioterror> about to hit the bed, though
<aaq> so what was the fix
<aaq> for win7
<aaq> :=
<bioterror> ahhhh
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<aaq> i can do that from live cd?
<bioterror> gotta do it bymyself too
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> if you can boot to your lubuntu
<bioterror> ofcourse you can do it, you just have to chroot
<aaq> well i have fixed win7
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~$ sudo os-prober
<bioterror> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<bioterror> I just did it myself too :D
<aaq> well i am a noob so if u can tell me how or show me a place where i can read it i be glad
<bioterror> can we start from the begin
<aaq> glad
<bioterror> what's the situation now
<aaq> no i cant boot lubuntu
<aaq> ;)
<bioterror> szczur, just instructed one guy
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<szczur> gaah, i have to do it again? :P
<szczur> aaq, can you boot your lubuntu?
<bioterror> hahahahahahaha
<szczur> from hard disk?
<bioterror> I think he just installed windows 7 and lost gru
<bioterror> grub
<szczur> aaq, what's the problem
<aaq> well i had to try
<szczur> maybe we will begin from the start :)
<phillw> aaq: if you lost your grub, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<aaq> hyaha
<phillw> that covers the various scenarious when grub looses windows and windows looses grub.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<aaq> dont you like me here?
<szczur> ohh, faster way :)
<szczur> phillw, thanks pal :)
<phillw> hiyas aaq, sorry, was just digging up the link for you. :)
<bioterror> aaq, we like many people in here
<aaq> D
<Rabbitbunny> newb question, is google chrome or lxde making that noise when I close a window, and how do I turn that off?
<bioterror> what noise? :D
<Rabbitbunny> it souds kinda like a glass marble hitting a steel plate, but muted... underwater?
<Rabbitbunny> oh, nvm, I closed another window outside of chrome, it didn't happen.
<Rabbitbunny> Anyway, lxde is super awesome and thanks for packaging it and stuff guys.
<phillw> Rabbitbunny: tahnks for taking the time to say so; it really does it all seem worthwhile :)
<phillw> *thanks*
<len> I'm having trouble getting a Thinkpad 600 to shutdown.  It closes everything down ok and "halts" the system, but I have to flip the on/off slider to actually turn it off.  I assume it has something to do with apci.  I've been trying different apci command line options in grub, but nothing seems to work.
<Rabbitbunny> I've been smiling for longer than when I got my first electric bicycle :D
<bioterror> electric bicycle?!
<bioterror> what's that?
<bioterror> bike for fatasses? :D
<Rabbitbunny> Well, kinda
<bioterror> guy with two fixed gears cannot understand
<bioterror> pedaling makes me less fat :D
<bioterror> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l7tjigo4uh1qac69yo1_500.jpg ;)
<Rabbitbunny> It's a hybrid type thing, the SUV of bikes. I commute/grocery in it. We can PM to maintain SNR if you want.
<szczur> len, please do
<szczur> sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> Rabbitbunny, http://www.larryvsharry.com/english/
<szczur> and add acpi=force to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<Rabbitbunny> bioterror: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velomobile
<bioterror> Rabbitbunny, you own that kind of thing?
<Rabbitbunny> mhmm.
<bioterror> "cooool" ;)
<len> That is what I am doing right now, lol.  I've already tried:  nolapci, noapci, apci=off, pci=noapci and none of those have worked.  Trying the force now.
<bioterror> len, got the latest BIOS?
<szczur> if you're disabling acpi then it's not weird that is is not working :P
<bioterror> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/DSHY-3VRJPK.html
<len> I mean I've been trying all kinds of combinations.  I'm doing =force by itself.
<bioterror> len, check your bios version
<bioterror> if you're using 1.22, I would then suggest to try apm instead of acpi...
<len> Probably not the latest bios version.  I didn't want to mess with it if I didn't have to--this thing is so ancient
<bioterror> yes it is
<bioterror> I used to have 560Z
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> but first you should update your BIOS if it's outdate
<bioterror> dated
<bioterror> if that doesnt help, then APM
<len> Can you swich to apm with out compiling your own kernel?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto#Suspending to RAM (APM)
<bioterror> daaamn
<bioterror> is my chrome broken or the ubuntu.com
<bioterror> I get broken urls
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> bioterror: chromium is a pain for it
<len> apci=force worked. :)  I'll go check my bios version now
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto#Suspending%20to%20RAM%20(APM)   Should give the link
<bioterror> USE THE FORCE, LUKE! ;D
<bioterror> I love force
<len> Are there any downsides to using =force?  Does it effect any other part of apci other than at shutdown time?
<bioterror> you can you suspend and resume?
<len> I haven't tested it yet.
<aaq> lol
<len> BIOS version is IBET54WW
<len> Dated 9/18/99
<bioterror> it's the latest
<aaq> phillw?
<len> That's good.  I'll test the suspend/resume now.
<phillw> aaq: you rang ?
<aaq> yes i just wounder if it possible to have bouth win7 and lubuntu?
<bioterror> yes it is
<bioterror> aaq, easiest way is to install first windows 7, and then linux
<aaq> yes yes
<aaq> i have
<aaq> we have been here before and i am sry for that
<phillw> aaq: yes, use the grub loader to choose which you want to boot into. If you put win on 2nd then win wipes out grub and you need to use that link I posted up earlier.
<len> Thanks for all the help, and useful links guys.  This is one of the most helpfull, friendly and non-flame filled chatroom I've been in.
<aaq> but if i fix 1 thing the other gets broken
<phillw> aaq: get win happily booting first, using that link, then put on grub2
<phillw> your lubuntu area is quite safe.
<czz> Hello, how can i get rid of the workspaces icon on the toolbar?
<aaq> i just did and now i only can boot in lubuntu
<bioterror> right click and remove desktop pager
<MonthOLDpickle> you mean the extra desktops square things? Right click and remove or settings
<aaq> and if i fix that i only can boot in windows and so on
<czz> bioterror, thanks
<bioterror> finaly something that I knew and I could help!
<bioterror> \o/
<aaq> !!!
<phillw> hmmmm... aaq, I'd ask on that thread that I posted; I'm now a bit rusty with grub2.
<aaq> sry for this
<phillw> and have never played with win7. I do know that there were some issues, but they should have been resolved quite a while back.
<phillw> aaq: it's why we are here :)
<aaq> well it works if u install win7 and then lubuntu. but one of the linux img update break it
<aaq> and i can resist updating
<aaq> :(
<aaq> cant
<phillw> after you install the update, go to lxterminal and issue the command
<phillw> sudo update-grub
<phillw> I've not come across a linux image causing a problem, but that will tell grub to go and double check everything before you reboot.
<aaq> it dont say any thing about ntfs
<phillw> you should see it find the windows area and the lubuntu stuff as it checks.
<phillw> it will simply say 'windows' as part of the text as it finds it.
<aaq> 2 linux img and mem test
<phillw> aaq: you'd be best posting to that forum link I gave you, I'm sorry, I do not have experiance of win7 and grub2.
<aaq> ok
<aaq> thanks for help
<aaq> !!
<phillw> talsmesget is a really good guy, and will no doubt know what the problem is. The grub guru I know is not on-line atm, if you do not it working, come back and nag me :)
<aaq> :)
#lubuntu 2010-10-26
<roobie|> hi all!
<bioterror> evening
<roobie|> what's happening?
<bioterror> ingenting
<bioterror> jag tänker om jag ska gå sova ;)
<roobie|> jas?
<roobie|> :)
<roobie|> mjo, jag ska nog det med, snart
<roobie|> ska bara f? igpng mitt lubuntu f?rst
<bioterror> vad?
<roobie|> Jag har precis installerat Lubuntu
<bioterror> vad tycker do om det?
<bioterror> du om det
<bioterror> fantastik?
<roobie|> hehe
<roobie|> jovars
<roobie|> det b?dar gott
<roobie|> uppdaterar ATM
<bioterror> oh
<roobie|> ocks? t?nkte jag fixa det faktum att min terminal inte vill visa ???
<bioterror> hoppas du har mycket råligt tid med lubuntu
<bioterror> roligt
<roobie|> ?hja! det ska jag nog se till :)
<roobie|> tackar
<bioterror> damn, my swedish is getting better and better
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> soon I can buy a car from blocket.se :D
<roobie|> haha! wth? thought you were swedish
<roobie|> you wanna buy a volvo, right?
<bioterror> grippen
<roobie|> ah, SAAB ;)
<bioterror> I prefer swedish car, not chinese
<bioterror> ho ho ho
<roobie|> ofc.. me too ;)
<bioterror> and actually, nothing beats Trionic 5 ;)
<roobie|> didn't know what that was...
<roobie|> but i googled ;)
<bioterror> engines with black DI cassette are T7, red ones (9000,NG900, some of og9-3) are T5
<roobie|> I see! You're a motorhead, eh?
<roobie|> is that the right term, even?
<bioterror> just a guy who likes to drive saab ;)
<bioterror> petrolhead
<roobie|> haha, oh!
<roobie|> Well, makes sense
<bioterror> join #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<bioterror> it's the channel for chitchat and we few other svenska pojkarna there
<roobie|> all right
<nozes> bye
<seniseni> hello.. i have problem
<seniseni> transparency not work
<seniseni> xcompmgr not work
<seniseni> how to make transparency in console windows
<seniseni> solved, pcmanfm bug in desktop mode
<benjr> im not sure if this is a hardware/os issue, or both
<benjr> are ps2 devices hot swappable with lubunutu?
<benjr> ive just downlaoded it and im goign to install it to find the answer to ym own question
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> ps2 is never hotswappable
<MonthOLDpickle> was going to say ps2 has never been hotswapable
<benjr> i was told by a windows persona htta its no hotswapped on desktop windows, but it is on windows server
<benjr> cause windows server probs the port evrey few sec or summin
<benjr> i cant confirm that because ive never used windows server, but i wondered if lubunutu might be the same
<bioterror> I could in my work today when I get to the tv station place
<bioterror> I'm doing in a place where's publisher companys ceo's and staff like that
<bioterror> I could check
<benjr> id be curious to know
<benjr> i ask because this computer has limited usb ports
<benjr> i cna choose between using a usb stick/external drive, or a mouse
<benjr> not both
<bioterror> desktop?
<benjr> old laptop
<bioterror> oh
<benjr> it does have a pcmia socket, but im using that for a wireless card
<bioterror> usually two ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> they need to port steam games to linux (steam like apple) than I can prob totally switch
<MonthOLDpickle> though it be nice to have full gpu control
<MonthOLDpickle> I meant this in OT
<bioterror> ;)
<llogiq> Hi folks. I recently started running LUbuntu 10.04 on my Samsung N510 netbook (coming from XUbuntu 10.10 because of driver issues and curiosity). And I'm quite impressed. I only have a few problems left, starting with Lotus Notes 8.5.1, which does not want to run because it misses some internal components.
<bioterror> lotus notes
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I used to run that on windows, dunno about linux and lotus notes
<llogiq> Yeah, I need it for the job. :-(
<bioterror> my condolences
<llogiq> Thx.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> (I was working for IBM once ;)
<bioterror> gues what they use for their emails
<llogiq> It did run under XUbuntu (once I copied older versions of a few gnome libs to /opt/ibm/lotus/notes...).
<llogiq> @bioterror: Outlook? Na, just kidding.
<meetingology> llogiq: Error: "bioterror:" is not a valid command.
<llogiq> bioterror: Outlook? Na, just kidding.
<bioterror> there's a plugin for outlook to handle domino server
<bioterror> but i never got it working
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> can you pastebin what libs it needs
<bioterror> or what it says
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> maybe we can try together solve this problem
<llogiq> So the ibm-lotus-notes-851 package has a dependency on libgnome-desktop-2 (-7 or -11), whereas ubuntu has libgnome-desktop-2-30. No biggy, just changing the .deb to accept 2-30 and copying the older libs to the notes program directory.
<llogiq> But it still won't start.
<bioterror> if you start it from the terminal
<bioterror> what does it say?
<llogiq> A lot of messages (as it is with notes), including messages about a missing package. Wait a minute, I'm going to reinstall it to copy the messages here.
<bioterror> put messages on pastebin
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<llogiq> Will do.
<llogiq> Oh, a new error :-/. http://paste.ubuntu.com/520063/
<llogiq> But the error appears to come from the installation. I'll try to reinstall for the [censored] time.
<llogiq> By the way, the hotkeys for brightness and volume control do not seem to work. Should I create the hotkeys in openbox (using a small script to mess with /sys and amixer, respectively)? Or is there a "canonical" way to do this?
<bioterror> works on my Dell D420 out of box
<llogiq> Yeah, it didn't work on the Samsung N510 on XUbuntu either. Perhaps some acpid settings are amiss.
<llogiq> I could (and probably will) work around that by creating a small program to start with an openbox-hotkey.
<bioterror> lubuntu uses openbox
<bioterror> .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> ~/.config/....
<llogiq> Yup, I already checked how to do this. I just did not find the time last evening, because I had to keep an eye on my beautiful baby daughter. :-)
<bioterror> is she old?
<bioterror> or "how old is she?" ;)
<bioterror> my daughter is 3.5 years old and son just turned 10 months
<llogiq> she's a little over 3 months old.
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> nice
<llogiq> This time the installation did not show a visible error. But running results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/520071/
<bioterror> that's really some mystical problem
<bioterror> I have to say that I cant help with those
<bioterror> becouse I dont speak notes
<llogiq> Well then, I guess I'm out of luck w/ regards to Notes.
 * llogiq hates it anyway. :-)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> if your lotus notes server supports imap
<bioterror> you can try to use evolution or something
<bioterror> :D
<llogiq> I'd sure like to do that, but IMAP support is a no-go.
<llogiq> Anyway, I've got work to do. See you folks.
<bioterror> laters
<Kurdistan> hey guys. how can I use cpu scaling in lubuntu?
<Kurdistan> if hey want performance at default
<Kurdistan> :) nobody here?
<llogiq> hi folks. In my LUbuntu 10.04, the brightness keys bring up an on-screen-display, but don't change brightness. Does anyone know which program is responsible for this?
<llogiq> I have a Samsung N510, btw.
<llogiq> The nvidia ion chips have different acpi settings.
<phillw> llogiq: I cannot recall which it is in 10.04, sorry. I'll have a dig around for you. But from (my poor memory) it is a setting in preferences, monitor
<llogiq> There is a setting, but nothing about brightness.
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> in power management you have "Set display brightness to:"
<kosaidpo> bioterror: how can i kno if the gd lib its loaded
<kosaidpo> i went to the page phpinfo() nad got this etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/gd.ini,
<kosaidpo> so im not sure if its really loaded or not
<bioterror> if you dont see that icon, you must unplug the power cord of your lapop
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep gdlib
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> libgd
<kosaidpo> bioterror: it return nethin
<llogiq> Ah, now I see it.
<llogiq> So gnome-power-manager is the culprit.
<llogiq> Why don't the hotkeys work then?
<bioterror> my fn + up n down arrows works flawlessly
<bioterror> llogiq, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9796075&postcount=2 :D
<llogiq> I installed the standard Ubuntu. Note that I'm using proprietary nvidia drivers (vdpau sure is nice ;-), not nouveau.
<bioterror> The N510 has a bios switch that disables user-control brightness and allows only control vi acpi calls (mainly samsung software or standard battery / power adapter states). All You have to do is change it from "auto" to "user-controlled" and the keyboard fn shortcuts work perfectly .
<llogiq> I'll try that. Brb.
<aaq> hey have you missed me?
<llogiq> re
<llogiq> bioterror: That did not work. Using the power manager to set brightness (or echo 20 >/proc/acpi/video/IGPU/LCD0/brightness) does the trick, but Fn-Up/Down do not.
<bioterror> The N510 has a bios switch that disables user-control brightness and allows only control vi acpi calls (mainly samsung software or standard battery / power adapter states). All You have to do is change it from "auto" to "user-controlled" and the keyboard fn shortcuts work perfectly .
<bioterror> did u see that?
<llogiq> I did. And I changed it, and exited saving.
<llogiq> Maybe I should try again?
<llogiq> brb
<jo__> i have installed 10.10. how can i use bluetooth?
<jo__> what is the best tool?
<llogiq> Re. I set the bios swith to "user control". But the hotkeys still don't work.
<llogiq> xev shows the keypress (but no key code)
<llogiq> The xmodmap shows    232         0x1008ff03 (XF86MonBrightnessDown)
<llogiq> The audio keys don't work either.
<llogiq> xev shows the correct keysyms for XF86Raise/LowerVolume.
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<bioterror> you might be interested in samsung-backlight
<bioterror> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=391
<llogiq> Thanks bioterror. I think I can use OpenBox to map the keys to a small C program that sets the brightness directly.
<llogiq> g'night folks.
<r0b> here I am
<bioterror> ciao tutti!
<bioterror> ;D
<phillw> hiyas r0b how can we help you
<r0b> ah! ok!
<bioterror> yeah
<r0b> un italiano!
<r0b> well
<bioterror> how can we help you out ;)
<bioterror> from your problems
<r0b> I've got some problems installing my video card proprietary drivers:
<r0b> I can't get them working
<r0b> 1)
<r0b> the automatic "driver finder" (don't remember the name) cant find them....
<r0b> 2) If I try a manual installation LXDM crashes everytime I reboot....
<bioterror> which card?
<r0b> an old nvidia Geforce MX 440 AGP 4x :°D
<r0b> now i'm reinstalling.... :P in minutes I'll have a "fresh" lubuntu system....
<bioterror> IF I remember right, you should use driver "nv"
<bioterror> I used to have that card back in the days
<r0b> with lubuntu 10.4 there were no problems
<r0b> 10.0
<r0b> 4
<stlsaint> howdy
<phillw> r0b: 10.04 is going to be continued to be supported for 5 years, if 10.10 is causing problems owing to them dropping legacy drivers etc. Just stay with 10.04
<r0b> :°D oook... but I've just made an installation... i would like to get drivers working...
<phillw> r0b: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592628
<r0b> I'll check
<phillw> It has been dropped from 10.10, along with i586 chip-sets, it is why the lubuntu team have said they will continue to support 10.04 for 5 years.
<r0b> :°D ops!!!
<r0b> yes I am reading
<r0b> :S
<r0b> welll...thank you very much! XD
#lubuntu 2010-10-27
<nk_> phillw
<nk_> my windows\lubuntu its alive!!!!!!!!!!!
<nk_> thanks for all the help
<phillw> nk_: it's why we are here, glad it is alive and kicking :)
<nk_> :)
<TwoD> hello, is there any information how to turn Lubuntu/LXDE into kiosk mode?
<bioterror> TwoD, yo could install mini.iso and turn that into kiosk
<TwoD> is there something I can do with an already installed system?
<TwoD> something that came up last minute and time is of the essence
<bioterror> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session#xfsm-kiosk-mode
<TwoD> you are awesome, thank you!
<TwoD> lxde doesn't offer something similar?
<bioterror> just a moment
<RoughNeck> I need asstance with 10.10
<szczur> what's wrong RoughNeck?
<RoughNeck> Not wrong, but I want to set up my desk top to be excatly the same as my laptop but I can not rember all things I did
<RoughNeck> is there a way to copy everything and set up on another machine?
<bioterror> scp -r username@laptop:/home/username /home/
<RoughNeck> ?
<bioterror> remember to install openssh-server
<RoughNeck> I have a lot of tweaks and programs installed and need to be able to have it the same on both
<bioterror> really
<RoughNeck> I do not know enough to do this
<RoughNeck> yes
<bioterror> uses clonezilla? :D
<bioterror> use
<RoughNeck> excuse my ignorance
<RoughNeck> I am not as good as I should be
<bioterror> if you have two 32bit or 64bit systems
<bioterror> you can easily use clonezilla
<bioterror> http://clonezilla.org/
<bioterror> you make a image of the laptop
<RoughNeck> what is clonezilla?  will it copy all settings, programs ,tweaks and files?
<bioterror> and you put that image on that desktop
<RoughNeck> I wish I knew some one that could just come over and teach me.
<RoughNeck> how do I make an image of the laptop?
<bioterror> ahh.. if you only lived near me, I could come and give some fatherly advices
<bioterror> http://linuxgravity.com/creating-and-restoring-an-image-of-hard-disk-with-clonzilla
<RoughNeck> Could you do it via internet and remote?
<bioterror> check that url
<RoughNeck> I will does it matter that my desktop is dual boot?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> kinda
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I suggest you to just use scp
<bioterror> and install all the needed software by hand
<RoughNeck> will scp copy all my settings and tweaks?
<bioterror> johnnyrico@desktop$ sudo scp -r username@laptop:/home/username /home/
<RoughNeck> this sucks I love living in the country but where is a starbucks and geeks when you need them
<bioterror> reokace username with your username and laptop with your network ip-address
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> dont you know
<bioterror> I'll get you a pic
<RoughNeck> not enough just enough to get in trouble
<RoughNeck> guess I need to put an add out for a linux/ubuntu gru to come help
<RoughNeck> I want to learn how but cant afford to mess anything up.  My income depends on these machines
<RoughNeck> ok thanks anyways
<bioterror> just a minute
<bioterror> RoughNeck, http://tissi.apcdn.com/full/35604.jpg that's the situation in starbucks nowdays ;)
<bioterror> but good night. you can easily do that scp command
<bioterror> you can actually do it without sudo
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> it will copy your home folder to your desktop
<RoughNeck> will copying my home folder copy all my settings?
<bioterror> yes
<RoughNeck> and tweaks?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but you still have to install all applications
<RoughNeck> thank you I will try that
<RoughNeck> I can do that if needed
<bioterror> I do it alot
<RoughNeck> ok thanks
<bioterror> I usualy just copy .config/chromium ;)
<bioterror> and .Xdefaults
<bioterror> becouse those are what I need
<RoughNeck> I have alot of tweaks and settings that are not normal my whole system is custom
<RoughNeck> it may say ubuntu but it is mor like mybuntu
<RoughNeck> just wish I had someone to learn more hand on hand with
<RoughNeck> pasjr@XT-TOSHIBA:~$ sudo scp -r
<RoughNeck> [sudo] password for pasjr:
<RoughNeck> usage: scp [-1246BCpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file]
<RoughNeck>            [-l limit] [-o ssh_option] [-P port] [-S program]
<RoughNeck>            [[user@]host1:]file1 ... [[user@]host2:]file2
<RoughNeck> pasjr@XT-TOSHIBA:~$
<bioterror> if you want to copy stuff from laptop to desktop
<bioterror> you have to run that command from desktop
<bioterror> and I gave you a exact command how to do it
<bioterror> but I'm now off to bed
<bioterror> good night
<RoughNeck> o ok
<dapenguin> hi, I am trying to find keyboard layout options... how does one do this in lubuntu?
<dapenguin> no one replies again.... lubuntu sucks!   NO SUPPORT!
<Rabbitbunny> ...
<Rabbitbunny> You are the support.
<Rabbitbunny> Think about this, how is lubuntu different from ubuntu?
<dapenguin> NO ONE in ubuntu forums discusses or responds to any lubuntu questions!
<dapenguin> i'm going back to gnome or kde or even xfce!
<Rabbitbunny> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Change_keyboard_layouts
<Rabbitbunny> Stop being a dumbass, think about your problem and how you can solve it yourself.
<dapenguin> I'm the  dumbass?  I have to read a 100pg manual to change a keyboard setting?
<Rabbitbunny> Go back to ubuntu.
<dapenguin> lxde + lubuntu = joke
<dapenguin> yeah, okay... at least, I will have a decent settings manager... and don't have to read 100 pages about X-Server
<dapenguin> :-/
<Rabbitbunny> Fuck that guy, thanks for lubuntu.
<MonthOLDpickle> prob doesn't know how to read
<stlsaint> lxde+lubuntu???
<stlsaint> isnt lxde already apart of lubuntu?? thus its called  Lubuntu??
<bioterror> nice guy that depenguin or something
<bioterror> and im answering when im here
<bioterror> but i have to sleep too sometimes and spend time with family :D
<users100> hello
<users100> anyone here?
<bioterror> o/
<users100> hello
<bioterror> hi
<users100> are you an expert with Lubuntu?
<bioterror> maybe
<bioterror> I know something
<bioterror> it doesnt cost anything to ask
<users100> version 10.10
<bioterror> so let's see what we can do
<users100> I just intalled it on at netbook.  i have access to the internet via wi-fi and i can't see any of any of my windows drives on the other  machines
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and say: sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<users100> I okay
<bioterror> we are really sorry that this package is missing from the .iso file
<users100> ok i'll try it now, hold on
<bioterror> then restart pcmanfm
<bioterror> close it and start it up
<users100> thanks a lot, it works!
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> seems so that I'm an expert
<bioterror> :D
<users100> yes it seems!
<bioterror> anything else in mind?
<users100> i was trying to find out how to do that but I couldn't findy any documents
<users100> previously i tried ubuntu for netbooks.  I got it installed but there was no sound from the speakers.  only sound from headphone jacks.  any idea why this is so?
<JoeMaverickSett> users100: did you try to play around with the output device and the connector? sometimes you gotta play with them. as in my experience. :)
<users100> that was not the problem.
<bioterror> I saw somewhere same kind of problem
<bioterror> I think it was samsung
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<leszek> a new screencast is out: http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-abiword-wordprocessing
<bioterror> nice work
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<friTTe|> hi Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> tjena mannen
<friTTe|> tja
<friTTe|> ska vara tråkig o smita direkt =) hållerpå med mat
<Kurdistan> gör så. smaklig måltid.
<Kurdistan> back for a short time
#lubuntu 2010-10-28
<linuxman410> lubuntu keeps crashing every time i try to install it
<MonthOLDpickle> crashing as in screen goes blank and computer beeps or
<MonthOLDpickle> it sits there not moving torwards the end?
<MonthOLDpickle> linuxman410:
<MonthOLDpickle> if its just sits there at the end saying intsalling or w/e with a tip screen thats kpg or something it doesn't show progress and may take a loonnngggg timmmeee.
<MonthOLDpickle> anyways bbl
<linuxman410> no crashes as i try to install the installer crashes
<linuxman410> it crashes and will not let me install
<phillw> linuxman410: what is the spec of the computer you are trying to install on
<phillw> linuxman410: and, also have you checked the cd has burned cleanly?
<linuxman410> it is a atom processor 1.6 dualcore with 1 gig of ram and 80 gig sata drive
<phillw> linuxman410: are you using 10.10 Lubuntu?
<linuxman410> yes
<phillw> have you used the self check on the CD ?
<linuxman410> i am installing from thumb drive computer has no cdrom
<phillw> linuxman410: you still have that option to check it
<linuxman410> i will check it
<phillw> I suspect that it is a corrupt download
<phillw> check the iso file out
<phillw> linuxman410: http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X1342&site=gilir.wordpress.com&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpeople.ubuntu.com%2F~gilir%2Fmd5sum.txt&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fgilir.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F10%2F10%2Flubuntu-10-10-is-released%2F
<phillw> linuxman410: sorry, an quicker link is http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<linuxman410> phillw completey checked disk an iso nothing wrong with it
<mlsmith> Hey guys
<mlsmith> Did anybody notice that in the installer it shows the 'e' (Elementary) logo instead of the Lubuntu logo?
<phillw> linuxman410: I'm puzzled, as I've seen it flagged up before. The only thing I can really suggest is re-burn the memory stick.
<phillw> *I've never seen it flagged up before*
<linuxman410> ok will try
<mlsmith> It's no big deal...i knew what i was really installing :-)
<mlsmith> I just happen to notice little details like that
<phillw> mlsmith: drop it onto the mailing list via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved you good people are our eyes and ears for Lubuntu
<mlsmith> phillw, will do. Thanks for the suggestion.
<mlsmith> phillw, I only see the LXDE developers mailing list on the url you provided me. Is that that one you were referring too?
<phillw> mlsmith: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<mlsmith> phillw, thank you...I figured it out just as you sent that. I was expecting to see a Mailman mailing list
<mlsmith> It didn't initially occur to me that it was through Launchpad
<MonthOLDpickle> tacos were goooood!
<donnie> Hi Guys i am downloading Lubuntu as of now. I wanted to know if i can use all the softwares that i use with Ubuntu.
<bioterror> you can
<bioterror> it's your choise to use gnome-related softwares ;)
<donnie> great
<donnie> What about looks?
<bioterror> mine looks damn good without gnome
<donnie> I don't like the default lxde looks.
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/picture.php?albumid=2074&pictureid=6908
<bioterror> u dont like it? :(
<bioterror> wish I could use it all day along!
<donnie> Yeah i have been a gnome user for couple of years and lately Ubuntu getting beautiful day by day
<bioterror> I really have to disagree
<donnie> Lubuntu is less resource intensive should i expect less heating problems.
<bioterror> but I've seen FVWM2 and IceWM from the beginning
<donnie> i will find out in couple of minutes.
<bioterror> he got lost in the world of lubuntu! ;D
<donnie> just intalled Lubuntu but can't connect to wifi
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> can you see the wireless interface?
<donnie> yeah
<donnie> initially the card was disabled
<donnie> i installed restricted driver
<donnie> i can detect wireless but i can't connect to mine
<donnie> i have broadcomm wifi card
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> just a moment
<donnie> ok
<bioterror> can you say the model of your laptop and the manufacturer
<donnie> Dell Inspiron 6400/E1505
<donnie> thanks
<donnie> *-network
<donnie>        description: Ethernet interface
<donnie>        product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<donnie>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<bioterror> oh, new dell
<bioterror> broadcom firmwares are not opensource or something like that, and that's why they're not inculuded in basic installation
<donnie> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:fc:10:e7:03
<donnie>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:fcff:fe10:e703/64 Scope:Link
<donnie>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<donnie>           RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<donnie>           TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<donnie>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<donnie>           RX bytes:1126 (1.1 KB)  TX bytes:2840 (2.8 KB)
<bioterror> can you say "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig...
<donnie> yeah that is why i installed resricted drivers
<bioterror> oh yeah
<bioterror> oho, FIN!
<bioterror> porvoon suunnalta ;)
<FIN-joppi> joo
<bioterror> toimiiko lubuntu ongelmitta, vai onko ongelmia ilmennyt?
<FIN-joppi> ihan hyvin pelittää
<bioterror> no loisto homma
<FIN-joppi> tulin kyselemään vähän neuvoja
<FIN-joppi> onko asiantuntemusta?:D
<bioterror> voi ollakki, pistä tulemaan
<bioterror> laitetaan vaikka englanniksi
<bioterror> ;)
<FIN-joppi> selevä
<FIN-joppi> ok, the problem is that cpu mode is "ondemand" and i like to change it to "powersave" mode or adjust clockspeed manually, how can i do this
<bioterror> I think gnome-power-manger does it by itself
<FIN-joppi> the reason to do this is because my laptop fan is like helicopter when it turns on :)
<FIN-joppi> yep it changes the frequency automatically.. but i like to manual adjust...
<bioterror> Cpufreq (EEE-PC 4G only)
<bioterror> After a fresh install of Mandriva the EEE-PC CPU will run at 900MHz. You can decrease this in /etc/sysconfig/cpufreq:
<bioterror> GOVERNOR=ondemand
<bioterror> MIN_FREQ=450000
<bioterror> MAX_FREQ=675000
<bioterror> cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<bioterror> cpufrequtils - utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature
<FIN-joppi> ok i got it work now
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> my dell d420 is so quiet when the fan is blowing ;)
<FIN-joppi> pretty fast this lubuntu, much faster than ubu..
<bioterror> yeah, and still looks damn good ;)
<FIN-joppi> yep
<hyperair> bioterror, FIN-joppi: there was some research done which said that ondemand is better for power consumption than powersave is.
<bioterror> yeah, same thing with my car ;)
<hyperair> O_o
<bioterror> when I'm gathering 80km/h speed, I use my turbo charger ;)
<hyperair> =_="
<bioterror> with 2nd gear ;)
<hyperair> no seriously
<bioterror> it eats less gas than driving slow
<hyperair> the reason ondemand is supposed to be better than powersave is because ondemand bumps the CPU freq up higher faster, allowing tasks to finish faster, allowing the CPU to go back into one of the deep sleep modes
<FIN-joppi> hmm.. do you know how can i make laptop sleep, when lets say 10 minutes idle..
<bioterror> that should be edited from the battery icon in your systemtray ;)
<FIN-joppi> do not have it :D
<bioterror> take off the power cord
<bioterror> unplug it
<bioterror> :D
<FIN-joppi> ive got no battery
<FIN-joppi> its dead
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> then we should sugget that the icon is always visible
<bioterror> :D
<FIN-joppi> yep
<FIN-joppi> thanks to you all.. time to eat :) -->
<eexeZ> hi
<eexeZ> how install nvidia driver (nvidia 7900GS) on lubuntu ?
<jingjang> hi, how can i install OOo_3.2.1_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz (download from openoffice.org) ? (i'm running Lubuntu of course :) thanks
<bioterror> jingjang, use apt-get
<bioterror> jingjang, in terminal "sudo apt-get install openof<press tab key>
<bioterror> ;)
<jingjang> bioterror: yeah but  i dont know what name of openoffice its
<jingjang> ok i got it
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> openoffice.org
<bioterror> that's the packet name
<jingjang> it work, thanks man
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> it's suggested to use your own repository
<bioterror> and not just any deb file from the internet, becouse it doesnt mess up your dependencies
<jingjang> i've download OOo_3.2.1_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz from openoffice.org, is there a way to install from it ?
<jingjang> ok
<bioterror> Version: 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<bioterror> that's in my 10.04
<bioterror> it's not 3.2.1, but it's damn close and I dont have to do anything else than say "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<jingjang> install process is done, and openoffice now running perfectly
<bioterror> yeah, it's easy like a sunday morning ,)
<bioterror> jingjang, remember to remove abiword and other stuff that you dont need anymore )
<jingjang> i use: apt-get remove abiword
<jingjang> facebook is blocked in my country :(
<bioterror> really
<jingjang> ya,
<jingjang> in vietnam, they block facebook
<bioterror> usa didnt liberate your country after all then ;)
<bioterror> well, I can tell you something
<bioterror> you dont miss much
<bioterror> http://www.globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/future-man.jpg
<bioterror> check that one ;)
<jingjang> lol
<jingjang> they blocked facebook because human rights here is poor
<bioterror> hi gilri
<bioterror> gilir
<bioterror> any news from the uds?-)
<gilir> hi bioterror
<gilir> bioterror: I'll do a summarize after the uds
<bioterror> wish I could enjoy that nice warm weather at Orlando ;)
<gilir> it's currenly very hot, and the air is very wet, and it's only 9 AM :/
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you're going to sweat :D
<gilir> hopefully, we have air conditionning :p
<jingjang> lubuntu doen't allow me to change desktop background color (only allow me to change background image) i need to set my bg to black
<jingjang> lubuntu 10.10
<jingjang> i've check it in Desktop preferences
<jingjang> ah, ok now
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I see a desktop and I want it painted black
<jingjang> black color is good coz its save me power good for eyes... so i set all my pc, handhell to black theme
<bioterror> you have CRT monitor?
<jingjang> both, crt and lcd
<bioterror> white screen uses more power on CRT's
<bioterror> with LCD it does not mater
<jingjang> good to know
<jingjang> ibus-unikey
<jingjang> flashplayer
<jingjang> vlc
<jingjang> firefox
<jingjang> openoffice
<jingjang> wine
<jingjang> 7zip
<jingjang> media codec
<jingjang> ihave to install all of them each time install new linux system
<jingjang> all is done
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> when you get your system ready
<bioterror> you can use clonezilla to make an image of it ,)
<bioterror> http://clonezilla.org/
<jingjang> thanks, i'm searching it on google :)
<jingjang> good to know, new disc clone software
<jingjang> but linux upgrade it 6month each time
<jingjang> i'm reinstall each 6month, and you ?
<bioterror> depends
<mmaksimov> Hi. What's the "official" taskmanager in Lubuntu 10.10? I have one freshly installed system and one upgraded from 10.04, and they use different ones.... lxtask for a fresh system and xfce4-taskmanager for an upgraded AFAIR.....
<bioterror> i prefer htop in terminal
<bioterror> better than gui
<mmaksimov> bioterror, but there still _is_ a graphical taskamanger included in Lubuntu, and if upgraded and fresh installs differ there may be a bug somewhere :)
<bioterror> well
<johnny77> I just installed Lubuntu and can't figure out how to edit touchpad settings. Also menu editing would be helpful.
<bioterror> johnny77, what's missing from your menu?
<johnny77> bioterror: Hey, I think it is because I have Ubuntu, K, X and L installed. The menu has gotten kind of wonky. Just want to clean up.
<johnny77> bioterror: Any ideas on the touchpad/mouse properties?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sorry, I gotta go to another room
<bioterror> bbl
<nk_> can some one help me acess windows7 or point me to something to read?
<nk_> :)
<nk_> søren klype
<nk_> can some one help me acess windows7 or point me to something to read?
<johnny77> Anyone know how to edit the menu?
<friTTe|> i use to download alacarte from Synaptic manager
<friTTe|> for the menu editing, might grab some other dependencies but nothing that have any effect on the system as far as i know
<johnny77> friTTe|: It doesn't seem that alacarte has any affect on the Lubuntu menu.
<friTTe|> hmm i use it on my computers
<friTTe|> drag and drop items from Internet to Office and stuff like that?
<friTTe|> i might have misunderstood you
<johnny77> I've installed Lubuntu from within Ubuntu. If that makes a difference.
<friTTe|> hm ok
<friTTe|> well i have clean installs, but that should work anyway
<friTTe|> but im not sure
<johnny77> If I understand correctly alacarte controls the application menu in Ubuntu. It doesn't seem to affect Lubuntu.
<friTTe|> hmm ok
<friTTe|> i use that one for my menu editing, easy to use gui
<friTTe|> but if you went from Ubu to Lubu im not sure
<friTTe|> tbh
<friTTe|> But yeah that one is gnome
<johnny77> Would you know how to edit touchpad settings?
<friTTe|> what do you wanna edit
<friTTe|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457053
<friTTe|> thast one for disabling tap to click
<johnny77> friTTe|: Thank you. The tap to click has been fixed.
<friTTe|> good =) no problems
<friTTe|> glad i could be of help
<johnny77> friTTe|: I think I just stumbled onto the menu edit.
<friTTe|> hehe ok
<friTTe|> johnny77,  how do you like the Lubu experience this far then?
<friTTe|> i got it on diff machines, even my maindesktop..and that one got pretty much RAM, but the speed is awesome
<friTTe|> the minimalism is lovely, tired of Compiz and cubes and stuff =D
<johnny77> friTTe|: It's not too bad. I like the simple feel for it, but want to make sure it will give me the options I need.
<friTTe|> yeah
<friTTe|> you can get most options,
<MonthOLDpickle> talking about lubuntu right
<friTTe|> yeah
<friTTe|> only thing i have changed is added a conky and moved the menubar to the top and added another at the bottom
<MonthOLDpickle> Yea I love it except for bluetooth is funky =p
<friTTe|> hehe
<friTTe|> i havent tried that one tbh
<friTTe|> hmm i lied...i have tried and couldnt get the pairing work with my X10
<friTTe|> =)
<friTTe|> but thats no biggie
<johnny77> Well, sorry guys. It looks like it is not allowing me to run one of my programs. I was able to run it in gnome with sh freeplane.sh, but now it's not working.
<bioterror> it's not up to lubuntu
<friTTe|> sorry to hear
<bioterror> what does it say?
<johnny77> hold on let me try again.
<mark76> Hey bioterror
<bioterror> hey mark
<mark76> I've just been surveyed by MORI
<johnny77> bioterror: Your magic.
<friTTe|> =)
<friTTe|> johnny77,  did it work now :)
<johnny77> is there a way to change the terminal background?
<bioterror> for what
<johnny77> the blue cloud background in the terminal makes it hard to read the words. Can I change it?
<bioterror> what? :D
<bioterror> xterm -bg black -fg grey +sb -fn fixed
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> I dont know which terminal you're using
<johnny77> it's the lxterminal
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> have you checked the preferences?
<mark76> How long has lxterminal had a blue cloud background by default? :/
<bioterror> I'm running 10.10 and I dont have
<bioterror> and I have not configured my lxterminal
<bioterror> dunno about these mix-up-lubuntus
<bioterror> when people are running Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop on same platform
<mark76> I'm running KDE, Gnome and LXDE.
<mark76> Plus one other
<mark76> Oh... And Xfce
<bioterror> I've always said apt-get remove --purge kde\* and gnome\* if I'n trying something other
<MonthOLDpickle> no openbox
<mark76> LXDEE
<mark76> LXDE
<bioterror> LXDE sounds like a synthetic drug
<mark76> It's what you're using right now
<mark76> Unless you aren't
<johnny77> mark76: You sound like me. I've got all four installed to see which I like better.
<mark76> I have five plus PekWM :D
<bioterror> oh you boys
<mark76> I'd install GNUStep/Windowmaker as well if it still worked
<bioterror> are you dating 5 girls at the time, so that you know which one is best? :D
<bioterror> mark!
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/wmaker.png
<bioterror> running on lubuntu
<mark76> No :p
<bioterror> oh yes!
<bioterror> works like a dream
<mark76> It's the GNUStep components that don't work
<johnny77> bioterror: do you have only Lubuntu?
<bioterror> johnny77, on this laptop yes
<bioterror> I have only one wife
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> one computer, one os
<bioterror> I also have two bikes with only one gear ;)
<bioterror> mark76, http://repo.or.cz/w/wmaker-crm.git if you're interested
<johnny77> bioterror: Why do you like Lubuntu versus the others?
<bioterror> different purposes
<bioterror> but I happen to run Linux Mint on my desktop machine
<bioterror> which has more cpu and RAM to waste on Gnome
<bioterror> but I like lubuntu on laptop
<bioterror> it's just fast
<bioterror> and looks good by default
<bioterror> and that new default ubuntu, it's so fcuked up
<bioterror> why they had to move close,min,max buttons to the left side of the tittlebar
<bioterror> why it's so daaaamn dark
<johnny77> bioterror: do you know how to edit the Lubuntu menu?
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> it's handle with .desktop -file
<bioterror> it's handle with .desktop -files
<bioterror> handled
<pizux> yop hello
<pizux> is someone could test my script ?
<pizux> to create pcmafm to /dir desktop file
<pizux> it works with zenity
<pizux> http://pastebin.com/CA80A2AX
<sam__> hey to all of you  it is kurdistan from a friends laptop
<sam__> :) he finally moved from xp to lubuntu
<phillw> sam__: welcome :D
<sam__> he is a happy :) dude
<bioterror> haha, nice move! ;D
<sam__> yeah really nice move
<sam__> his computer is like light compare to old durty xp
<sam__> and it was really durty
<sam__> :P
<llogiq> Good evening, folks.
<llogiq> I think I found out why the brightness hotkeys on my netbook do not work. gnome-power-manager is calling a /usr/sbin/gnome-power-backlight-helper which isn't there.
<llogiq> So I don't even need to configure openbox, I just need to somehow get or write this helper.
<llogiq> It does not appear to be in any package.
 * llogiq is going to file a bug report.
<llogiq> :-)
<llogiq> cu folks. g'night.
#lubuntu 2010-10-29
<stlsaint> phillw, hey
<phillw> hiyas stlsaint
 * stlsaint on lubuntu!! W00T!
<johnny77> Where would I upload a screenshot to get a link to post here?
<phillw> !screenshot
<ubot5> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
 * phillw loves the bots 3>
<johnny77> When I click on File Manager on the task bar, I get this error. http://imagebin.org/120733
<stlsaint> gotta love bots
<phillw> johnny77: i'm sorry I've never seen anything like that, would you file a bug report for it?
<johnny77> phillw: That's never good news. Sure, how do I file a bug report?
<johnny77> phillw: If I click ok, it goes on and acts like nothing happened.
<phillw> johnny77: do you have a launchpad account ?
<johnny77> phillw: yeah, I think I do.
<phillw> johnny77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<phillw> you can send it to the mailing list as it does seem rather odd.
<johnny77> phillw: Bug report filed.
<phillw> thanks johnny77, it's only when people take the time to report bugs that the devs can have a look into them, I'm sorry I do not have an instant answer for you :(
<johnny77> phillw: it's ok. I've messed around with my system quite a bit since I installed Ubuntu a couple weeks ago. It's probably my fault.
<phillw> you may want to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<phillw> that will make it pure lubuntu
<johnny77> phillw: Right now all I have is gnome and Lubuntu. Not sure if I want to get rid of gnome quite yet.
<phillw> johnny77: that may be the conflict. But, as I said I've never seen that error before, so am only giving my best guestimate as to what it is.
<johnny77> phillw: I understand.
<phillw> johnny77: the invite is for our off-topic area; it is quite safe to accept it :)
<martinriggs> Boa noite
<martinriggs> acabei de tirar o Ubuntu e colocar o Lubuntu, então entrei aqui para conhecer mais
<phillw> martinriggs: I only know english
<martinriggs> ohh, i'm sorry
<martinriggs> Ok, my english is bad, but i try
<martinriggs> how to remove the games standards Lubuntu
<phillw> martinriggs: I am just checking to see if I can find a spanish speaker for you
<phillw> martinriggs: Estou verificando somente para ver se posso encontrar um falante espanhol para você
<martinriggs> ok
<phillw> No puedo encontrar un altavoz español. ¿Cuál es el problema con los juegos?
<martinriggs> not use, I want to uninstall
<phillw> martinriggs: ¿Bien echaré un vistazo a en que paquete ellos están, pero esto es una pequeña cantidad del espacio, por qué piensa usted que causa un problema?
<martinriggs> no
<phillw> martinriggs: then why remove?
<martinriggs> estetica
<phillw> stlsaint: what does that mean ?
<stlsaint> no clue, i dont know spanish
<phillw> aesthetics
<phillw> martinriggs: are you spanish or italain ?
<martinriggs> Brazillian
<phillw> martinriggs: brazillian or portugees the best language?
<martinriggs> Brazillian
<phillw> martinriggs: I am very sorry but I cannot translate into brazillian, what is your second language
<martinriggs> Wait
<phillw> ¿Entiende usted el español?
<phillw> martinriggs: I have to go to bed, come back tomorrow one of the people I know is from Brazil.
<martinriggs> ok, good Night
<stlsaint> HELP
<stlsaint> HELP HELP HELP
<stlsaint> (don't think for a second that i wont spam this room!)
<slooksterpsv> stlsaint: whats wrong?
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: hey how do i add more desktops to my panel
<slooksterpsv> ??? I don't know lol
<stlsaint> phillw: HEY BOSS!!
<stlsaint> bioterror: ping
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: tsk tsk
<stlsaint> you have to know these things because i dont :P
<slooksterpsv> stlsaint: got it
<slooksterpsv> hehe :P
<slooksterpsv> LXDE menu -> Preferences -> Openbox Configuration manager
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: thanks man you rock
<benjr> ive got lubuntu installed and ive plugged in my pcmcia wireless card, im not sure howto scan for networks, or if the drivers are even insalled
<slooksterpsv> benjr: in the bottom right hand corner do you see an icon that looks like radio waves but with an x on it?
<benjr> um nope, i see one with 2 arrows though
<slooksterpsv> click on that
<slooksterpsv> do you see your wireless connection or any wireless networks?
<benjr> it has a wired network option, thats "auto eth0"
<benjr> nothing else
<slooksterpsv> benjr: what kind of computer is it btw, and can you go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and paste the output of the following command in LXTerminal (found under LXDE Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal): lshw -c Network
<slooksterpsv> benjr: also, go to LXDE Menu -> Preferences -> Additional Drivers and see if it lists anything there as well - sorry I know I'm asking you to do quite a bit
<benjr> its ok i appreciate the help, i just had to run get a network cable for it so i can pastebin that, i didnt have it pluged in before incase it had some effect on the wireless
<benjr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/521843
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  oh ok, yeah make sure its plugged in when doing those things lol
<benjr> its a compaq evo n1020v, the wireless card is a netgear wg511
<benjr> additional drivers is empty
<slooksterpsv> benjr - ready for the next item? this is going to take a few moments, but it's rather simple
<benjr> shoot
<bioterror> stlsaint, hi
<slooksterpsv> ok gimme a min. you say you think its a netgear wg511?
<benjr> thats what the box says
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: why is this control center not available in repos??
<slooksterpsv> benjr: is it v1 or v2?
<slooksterpsv> stlsaint: dunno ask the Lubuntu devs
<slooksterpsv> stlsaint: it does have it's own PPA though
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: where are they?
<stlsaint> (the devs)
<stlsaint> on launchpad?
<bioterror> stlsaint, you got more workspaces?
<slooksterpsv> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<slooksterpsv> benjr: can you remove the card temporarily?
<benjr> slooksterpsv: more accurately its a wg511ge, i cnat tell if its v1 or v2 sorry
<slooksterpsv> wg511ge - perfect
<benjr> yep its out
<stlsaint> bioterror: yep
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: oh thanks i found it
<stlsaint> installing lcc now
<slooksterpsv> http://www.driverroot.com/root/405869.html
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  download the drivers on that page for the wg511ge
<slooksterpsv> benjr: nevermind
<slooksterpsv> benjr: thats for driver detective - a program you have to pay for let mem try and find it, we need the driver file so we can use ndiswrapper to load a driver for you
<benjr> sorry these are such amature questions, ive never actually used wireless, ever, so im not even sure what sort of thing im expecting to see in lubuntu
<slooksterpsv> benjr: wireless can be simple, other times it may take a bit to get working
<stlsaint> slooksterpsv: aye, niffty, like the control panel in windows :P
<benjr> slooksterpsv: you can tell that my wireless card is working?
<benjr> physically i mean
<slooksterpsv> benjr - yeah lubuntu detected, it, here's what we're going to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W:B1_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs/Device)
<benjr> im concerned becasue i bought it off an online store ive nevre used before, it turned up in the box, loose, with ripped packaging and scratched connectors, obviously a returned product, i wont be using them again
<slooksterpsv> benjr, sort of follow
<slooksterpsv> open up lxterminal and run the following commands ok?
<benjr> alright
<benjr> plug it in first?
<slooksterpsv> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 cabextract unshield unzip &&  wget -c http://downloads.trendnet.com/TEW-421PC_b1%5CDriver%5CUtility_Driver_TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip && mkdir TEW && mv TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip TEW && cd TEW && unzip TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip && cd Drivers/Windows\ XP/ && sudo ndiswrapper -i Mrv8000c.INF
<slooksterpsv> benjr: yes
<slooksterpsv> after that gets done running haha let me know, I basically made that command do 80% of the work for you
<benjr> gimmie a sec, typing it out (im on irc on a diff pc)
<slooksterpsv> benjr: email it to yourself lol
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  or you could do it my faveorite way and ssh into the machine hehe but you'd have to install openssh-server - remote administration is so fun :D
<benjr> i pastebinned it :p
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  i was just running back to say why don't we pastebin it
<benjr> mv: cannont stat 'TEW-421...: no such file or directory
<benjr> oh wait i think i can solve this
<slooksterpsv> aww thats why, start from here then: mv TEW-421PC_b1\Driver\Utility_Driver_TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip TEW && cd TEW && unzip TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip && cd Drivers/Windows\ XP/ && sudo ndiswrapper -i Mrv8000c.INF
<slooksterpsv> the full file was named TEW-421PC_b1\\Driver\\Utility_Driver... oops change the single \ to double \\ - I'm so sorry about that
<slooksterpsv> benjr: and???
<benjr> something happened there and i ened up with ~/TEW/TEW.zip so it didnt extract
<benjr> just figure that out, doiung next part
<slooksterpsv> oh yeah the filename for the unzip should be: unzip TEW-421PC_b1\\Driver\\Utility_Driver_TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip
<slooksterpsv> sorry it's my fault I should have made sure the filename was correct first, that's why we got stuck here
<benjr> i thought id worked it out on my own, but i didnt have dpouble backslahes
<slooksterpsv> benjr: again my mistake lol sorry :(
<benjr> oh well its done now, said installing mrv...
<slooksterpsv> type in: ndiswrapper -l
<benjr> i didnt know you could use windows drivers in linux
<slooksterpsv> yup... technically there's an easier way too haha
<benjr> driver installed, device present
<slooksterpsv> hmm its not on any of my systems, but there's a link that says install windows drivers it's an application that does all this for us; ok now I want you to do the following in the command prompt still:
<slooksterpsv> ls /etc/ndiswrapper  -make sure it says mrv8000c there
<slooksterpsv> then run: sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<benjr> sure does
<benjr> didnt return anything, no results, no errors
<slooksterpsv> benjr: good =D, click on the two arrows icon and see if it shows wireless networks
<benjr> oh the wireless card has a flashing liught now
<benjr> awesome!
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  now run: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  reboot make sure the driver sticks and it works
<benjr> alright
<benjr> while its rebooting, very different question
<benjr> lubuntu came with chrome, my personal preference is opera, i knwo linux has dependancies and stuff, how cna i tell hiw much of an overhead adding opera to the system will be?
<benjr> since it will probably need some librarys and stuff
<slooksterpsv> benjr: its a deb, it'll do everything for you
<benjr> im not so concerned abotu the install, jsut about how much "stuff" itll add to my system besdies just opera
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  not very much, and Linux, a typical install, is really low on memory usage
<benjr> reboot is done, it didnt stick :(
<slooksterpsv> benjr, I have ubuntu installed and tons of apps and my directories minus my home is about 5GB
<benjr> i did the ndiswrapper -m too
<slooksterpsv> benjr: k open a terminal and run: ndiswrapper -l
<benjr> installed, present
<slooksterpsv> now run: cat /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<slooksterpsv> print the contents of that to here, otherwise if its more than 2 lines use pastebin
<benjr> alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<slooksterpsv> benjr - so you can't see wireless networks still?
<benjr> nope
<slooksterpsv> ok run: sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<benjr> theres no light on the card either
<benjr> thats got it
<slooksterpsv> benjr: same thing? try: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<benjr> the depmod/modprobe thing got it going
<benjr> will i need to type that in after each reboot?
<slooksterpsv> benjr: well lets see if we can get it working; reboot again, but instead of running the depmod and that, try running the following command: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<benjr> that worked too
<slooksterpsv> ok perfect!
<slooksterpsv> benjr do this now, type in: gksudo leafpad /etc/network/interfaces
<benjr> is that wlan0 up command like when someone flips the wireless swtich on their laptop?
<slooksterpsv> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<slooksterpsv> auto wlan0
<slooksterpsv> paste those two items into that file we opened
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  yeah its like the windows equivalent of right-click disable on Local Area Connection
<benjr> done
<slooksterpsv> benjr: after you paste those two lines, save and reboot
<slooksterpsv> benjr:  now don't run any other commands just see if it works
<benjr> its flashing away, but the system tray icon says "device not managed"
<slooksterpsv> ok lets go remove those lines and just have it run: ifconfig wlan0 up
<slooksterpsv> reboot and see if that works :)
<benjr> done, and nothing this time
<slooksterpsv> benjr dang... I'm not used to manual ndiswrapper driver install. trying to see what else we can try
<slooksterpsv> ok go edit the /etc/network/interfaces - and remove that line we added
<benjr> the the other lines you had "auto wlan0", i notice there is an "auto lan0" in the "edit connections" thing
<benjr> should i creat auto wlan0 there?
<slooksterpsv> go for it, never know that may work
<slooksterpsv> benjr: can I have you pastebin the output of: cat /etc/modules.conf
<aveilleux> I hear someone is having an issue with ndiswrapper
<bioterror> ave <3
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: benjr is, we got the driver it works what not, but not allowing us to control the network until we run ifconfig wlan0 up or even depmod -a && modprobe ndiswrapper
<benjr> slooksterpsv: my idea didnt work, just removed the chnages, cat of modules (besides commented code) is just "lp"
<slooksterpsv> hmmm... should it contain more than lp aveilleux?
<slooksterpsv> I have a feeling we need to add ndiswrapper to modules - gonna wait for aveilleux replies with the next step
<benjr> alright
<benjr> thanks for all your help by the way slooksterpsv, very thorough
<slooksterpsv> benjr: trying to be except I missed the filenames part haha
<benjr> net question is going to be (when its working) how come i cnat see every wireless network around, only 3 of them
<benjr> i know from my router itself that there are 6 around
<aveilleux> benjr: what command did you use to install the module, ndiswrapper -m ?
<benjr> aveilleux: i did type that at one stage yea
<aveilleux> benjr: With or without "sudo"?
<benjr> i cant recall
<benjr> shall i do it with sudo now?
<aveilleux> benjr: It can't hurt
<benjr> module configuration already contains alias directive
<aveilleux> Hrm.
<aveilleux> ah-hah
<aveilleux> benjr: what network applet are you using?
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: could we add ifconfig wlan0 up to rc.local, think that may work?
<benjr> networkmanager applet 0.8.1
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: Unneeded.
<aveilleux> benjr: in Terminal, sudo nano /etc/modules
<aveilleux> benjr: Add "ndiswrapper" (without the quotes) at the bottom of this file
<aveilleux> benjr: CTRL-O to save (hit Enter), then CTRL-X to exit
<aveilleux> benjr: That should work
<slooksterpsv> if that works, I like my comment from above
<benjr> reboot?
<aveilleux> benjr: Note I mean /etc/modules, NOT /etc/modules.conf
<slooksterpsv> -(11:03:43 PM) slooksterpsv: I have a feeling we need to add ndiswrapper to modules - gonna wait for aveilleux replies with the next step
<slooksterpsv> -(11:04:10 PM) benjr: alright
<bioterror> :D
<slooksterpsv> bb in a few gotta read a book to  my niece
<benjr> aveilleux: yeap was just modules, slooksterpsv gave me an instruction to put something in modules.conf earleir, but that didnt exist so i assuemd it was a typo and used modules
<benjr> sorry to cat modules.conf, not put something in it
<bioterror> you can check from terminal what you hace typed with pressing ctrl+r and few letters from the command
<benjr> spelt ndiswrapper wrong the first time, did it again and its working now :)
<bioterror> and with arrow up and down browse the search if i remember right atm
<benjr> aveilleux: thats all good now, comes up on boot?
<benjr> on boot :)
<bioterror> nice
<aveilleux> benjr: Yay
 * aveilleux tips her hat and leaves
<bioterror> :D
<benjr> who was that?
<benjr> came in just to sort that out for me
<bioterror> one guy from ubt
<benjr> well its working now except i cant see my own router, plus a couple of the neighbours
<benjr> i can onyl see some of them
<slooksterpsv> benjr: so its working =D
<benjr> hey
<benjr> yeha i it appears to be, appart fomr me not beng able to see my own wireless router, but thats prob a problem outside lubunut
<[GuS]> GOod morning
<[GuS]> :)
<bioterror> hi
<[GuS]> hi :)
<jingjang> hey
<[GuS]> is anybody there for a question about lubuntu-10.10.iso?
<[GuS]> I'm trying to burn this ISO file into a USB by Universal USB Installer 1.8.0.8 version
<[GuS]> but I get a problem during this operation
<[GuS]> when it is extracting the files
<jingjang> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ try this one,
<jingjang> same problem with me, and i try unetbootin, it worked great
<[GuS]> Okay, thank u
<[GuS]> I will try :)
<[GuS]> I'm also checking MD5 for this ISO file
<[GuS]> maybe the download was corrupt
<Jabbar> hey guys any body here?
<jingjang> yep
<Jabbar> you know if lg kp500 works with lubuntu?
<jingjang> no, im not sure
<Jabbar> guys you know any light weighted dock?
<stlsaint> phillw: HELP
<bioterror> can I help?
<bioterror> or just phillw :(
<stlsaint> NO! :P
<stlsaint> bioterror: hehe, heck yea you can help
<bioterror> oh, you need some SPECIAL help :)
<stlsaint> bioterror: i know how to fix the issue but i want to see if this is just me or a lubuntu issue
<bioterror> shoot
<bioterror> and we'll see
<stlsaint> bioterror: grub is not seeing my other OS that im trying to dual boot
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> ;D
<stlsaint> i run update-grub and it only sees the lubuntu install
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<stlsaint> orly? i never tried that
<stlsaint> so install, probe then update?
<bioterror> yeah, probe it like the aliens probed cartman! ;D
<stlsaint> LOL
<stlsaint> kk, one sec
<stlsaint> bioterror: awesome dude i have been curious about that as ive had the issue a couple of times
<stlsaint> bioterror: it worked your way :D
<stlsaint> bioterror: i usually just boot to livecd and install fix grub that way
<bioterror> yeah, simple solution
<stlsaint> bioterror: thanks man you rock
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> now you can relax and listen this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0l_D580qnc
<bioterror> as I do
<stlsaint> lol monkeys
<bioterror> awesome spacerock
 * stlsaint is liking lubuntu W00T
<bioterror> good
<stlsaint> bioterror: well i liked it in the vm's i ran it in but its twice as fast on installed partition, i wasnt expecting those kind of results
<bioterror> yeah, that's why I'm not so big fan of VM's
<bioterror> you get the idea of the system, but not the real speed and boot times and stuff like that
<stlsaint> bioterror: well i like vm's alot for testing/running OS's but im not too keen on installing to my drive
<bioterror> I use laptops for that
<bioterror> manual partitioning and I'm safe ;)
<stlsaint> bioterror: aye, manual always
<bioterror> depends
<stlsaint> bioterror: and my desktop is broke so i have to use lappy for everything
<bioterror> if I have one os, then I'l go for the automatic :D
<bioterror> my irc client prompts weather stats to the statusbar from google
<sgh> hey, do you know if there's a command to log out and another one to log in? I know how to reboot but this takes quite long and isn't necessary under Linux
<szczur> lxsession-logout brings the logout menu
<szczur> for example lxsession-logout --banner=/usr/share/lxde/images/logout-banner.png --side=top
<szczur> creates same logout screen as is in the menu
<sgh> okay thank you szczur
<gos> Hi, when I use the laptop with the battery in 10.04.1 lxde Lubuntu sometimes to turn off the laptop I get stuck on the cover or splash of lubunt without being able to close, with the exception of removing the battery
<_tOnY_UnGuS_> hi
<_tOnY_UnGuS_> exist lubuntu for machine at 64 bit?
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> guys
<bioterror> why didnt you answer to tony
<bioterror> we have 25 nicks idling and no one told him that he can use 64bit mini-.iso
<bioterror> --
<mark76> I wasn't here
<Kurdistan> hey guys :)
<slooksterpsv> hi Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Guys I want help: Last day, I installed lubuntu on my friends computer. I have to issue. One is that LG KP500 does not work under buntu. Or I have not fined any application.
<Kurdistan> Secondly how can I install arabic keyboard, so he can write in arabic. Under installation I only choose swedish.
<Kurdistan> two issue
<phillw> Kurdistan: have you had try via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/LanguageSupport ?
<Kurdistan> phillw I did mark arabic and some packages did install/download
<Kurdistan> phillw :) were are you?
<phillw> Kurdistan: exactly here.
<Kurdistan> :) any idea?
<Kurdistan> I did try kurdish and arabic
<Kurdistan> same here
<Kurdistan> without any look
<phillw> gilir: have you any ideas or should I file it as bug ?
<Kurdistan> any light docky that works good with lubuntu?
<bioterror> wbar?
<phillw> Kurdistan: lets get the keyboard / language problem sorted first, "eye-candy" can be added later.
<gilir> phillw: well, we have no way to specify different layout of keyboard :(
<gilir> even lxkeymap I think doesn't manage it well
<Kurdistan> :) phillw you are right
<Kurdistan> gilir he has only 432 mb ram
<Kurdistan> do you think it will work better under ubuntu?
<gilir> and for dock, I just try awn with only C-core applets, it's pretty cool :)
<mark76> Have you tried Adeskbar?
<Kurdistan> adeskbar? cool, I will take a look. my friend likes :) eye candy. I explained to him that his computer is not the veery best or the newest.
<phillw> gilir: there is a command from terminal that will do it, but for life of me I cannot recall it.
<gilir> Kurdistan: ubuntu have a good support for keyboard, but maybe 432 Mo is a bit just for a day-to-day usage
<Kurdistan> gilir so he can have it? if I replace heavy appz with light
<mark76> http://www.ad-comp.be/public/deb/archives/adeskbar.0.4.2-all.deb
<mark76> It's a work in progress. But it's decent
<gilir> phillw: setxkbmap
<phillw> gilir: would that allow him to set up the arabic keyboard manaully?
<gilir> Kurdistan: yes, but we have to customize it yourself, in lubuntu we have it by default :)
<Kurdistan> cool, I think I solved something. will ask my friend if the importance is to write arabic when i search for stuff in chrome
<bioterror> for a dock I would use wmaker ;)
<bioterror> but that's me
<bioterror> :-----)
<mark76> Wouldn't wmaker's 64x64 icons be a bit big for a phone?
<gilir> phillw: probably
<bioterror> mark76, you can make it smaller ;)
<Kurdistan> :( it was only spell-checker
<Kurdistan> other then that he is really happy with linux/buntu
<Kurdistan> and does not understand how it can be for free
<Kurdistan> and better then windows and why it is not well known
<Kurdistan> gilir so you think he can use ubuntu without any problems?
<gilir> Kurdistan: is lubuntu already installed ? what version do you have ?
<Kurdistan> mark I installed adeskbar but can not fined it
<Kurdistan> gilir I installed lubuntu 10.04
<Kurdistan> becuase I had it on my usb :)
<gilir> because with 10.10, we have an option to change keyboard layout, no by default
<Kurdistan> gilir so you think he will have better luck with 10.10?
<gilir> if the only thing which block you is the keyboard layout ...
<Kurdistan> gilir :) it is my friends not me
<Kurdistan> I tried to install arabic/kurdish on my lubuntu 10.04 with same result
<gilir> I confirm, I using 10.10, and I just switch to arabic keyboard using lxkeymap :p
<Kurdistan> gilir :) nice
<gilir> let me search a bit more, I'm sure we have a deb for 10.04
<Kurdistan> I will install 10.10 on his laptop
<Kurdistan> :P that will help alot
<Kurdistan> less time
<Kurdistan> gilir when I tried lubuntu 10.10 I didnt fined lubuntu-ppa
<Kurdistan> how come? have it been fixed?
<mark76> Yeah, it seems to have vanished from mine as well
<mark76> But I can still run it from the CLI
<Kurdistan> CLI?
<mark76> Have you got Lubuntu menu?
<gilir> Kurdistan: http://zevenos.com/files/lxkeymap_0.2_all.deb
<mark76> Or LXDE menu, rather
<gilir> Kurdistan: no, it's normal, Lubuntu PPA is only needed if you want extras packages
<gilir> like lxkeymap :) or the lubuntu-control-center
<Kurdistan> gilir I see :)
<bioterror> gilir, when is that lcc going to be added to lubuntu?
<mark76> I have Lubuntu control centre
<bioterror> afaik it's only in the ppa
<bioterror> people are really yelling for the "xfce like settings panel"
<gilir> bioterror: like other application by default, need to be discuss first
<mark76> LXDE becomes more Xfe like every day
<mark76> Xfce
<mark76> Xfe is something else
<Kurdistan> gilir you are human angle
<gilir> bioterror: IMO, it needs some work to be ready, but not much
<Kurdistan> I will help him with lxkeymap
<gilir> angle ?
<gilir> :)
<bioterror> gilir, good to hear ;)
<Kurdistan> mark76, xfce has good things to, but lxde is I think almost 30 % lighter
<Kurdistan> gilir okey devil
<Kurdistan> mark how did you manage to use adeskbar?
<mark76> Click on the Run option in the LXpanel menu and then type adeskbar into the little box
<Kurdistan> gilir do you know any appz that can work with my friends LG KP500? so he can sync (download stuff from computer to mobile phone)?
<Kurdistan> nice
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> really nice
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078245
<bioterror> bluetooth yes, other no
<Kurdistan> bioterror okey his old computer have bluetooth
<Kurdistan> but he said it dont work under windows also
<Kurdistan> no device or some thing
<bioterror> http://maroof-iamlookingforyou.blogspot.com/2009/10/lg-kp500-is-working-as-modem-in-ubuntu.html
<Kurdistan> bioterror I did look on that but didnt understand
<Kurdistan> anything
<bioterror> we have: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Matkapuhelin_modeemina
<Kurdistan> bioterror I can not kaksi kolme finnish :p
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> vi moste läsa din språk i skola, men du måste inte läse os språk ;D
<Kurdistan> haha :P bioterror klaga ej på mig
<phillw> bioterror: Kurdistan if you could please use english, as the logs need to be searchable, thanks :)
<Kurdistan> phillw okey
<Kurdistan> do any body know how to autostart things in lubuntu/lxde
<bioterror> yes
<head_victim> Kurdistan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518818
<head_victim> Do we have a specific Lubuntu bot?
<head_victim> Just thinking about adding some of the more common questions to it like ubottu's database
<bioterror> technically we could have use for abot with our own database ;)
<head_victim> I was just curious is all.
<phillw> !lxterminal | head_victim
<ubot5> head_victim: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kurdistan> mark it worked :)
<Kurdistan> guys hotkeys does it work better in 10.10 then 10.04?
<Kurdistan> my mouse is broken
<Kurdistan> :) for the first time I need hotkeys
<Kurdistan> brb
<head_victim> What's the best way to display pdf's inside Chromium?
<bioterror> that's some adobe tricks! ;D
<bioterror> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/bringing-improved-pdf-support-to-google.html
<head_victim> bioterror: nice link, doesn't say how to make it happen though does it?
<phillw> slooksterpsv: you should be back on now.
<Kurdistan> damn adeskbar is cool
<Kurdistan> it fixed my hotkey problem with 10.04
<Kurdistan> or it was done by lxkeymap
<slooksterpsv> awesome
<Kurdistan> really
<Kurdistan> :) my favorite dock and fixer
<Kurdistan> lol
<benjr> my volume buttons work out of the box in 10.10
<Kurdistan> benjr do you mean hotkey?
<benjr> im not actulaly sure what a hot key is, sorry
 * benjr crawls back in his hole
<Kurdistan> benjr fn+f11
<Kurdistan> need to go to bed
#lubuntu 2010-10-30
<zkriesse> MonthOLDpickle: yo
<zkriesse> MonthOLDpickle: Ok let's discuss wine
<hblount> hi. i recently installed lubuntu on a usb drive and accidentally installed grub on it. after i did that, it removed grub from my harddrive and i could only boot from usb. but someone helped me and i fixed so grub is on my harddrive again.but now i can't boot from usb. anyone know whats wrong? the usb should have grub on it too
<BWMerlin> hblount: have you tried selecting boot to usb from the bios?
<BWMerlin> i know on dells you can press f12 and select which device you want to boot to
<BWMerlin> this will by pass your boot order
<hblount> BWMerlin: i have old laptop, and it doesnt have usb as option to boot...but the thing is when i first installed on usb (with grub), it booted from usb. in fact it only booted from usb and wouldnt boot from HDD. but i fixed that and now i cant boot from usb no more
<phillw> hblount: you can install grub onto the usb device, it's usually people asking the other way round when it will nit boot from the HDD without the usb in :)
<phillw> /s/nit/not
<hblount> phillw: yeah...that was actually the original problem. i couldnt boot from HD because i installed grub on usb. but i fixed that and now i cant boot from usb...
<BWMerlin> ahh i think i see what has happened
<BWMerlin> grub was controlling your boot device
<BWMerlin> and you have removed the pointer to the usb somehow
<MonthOLDpickle> how to you reinstall in terminal
<BWMerlin> its been so very very long since i have played with boot loaders
<BWMerlin> but you need to at the usb back into grub
<phillw> hblount: re install grub to your usb device, (usually sdb) that way you will have grub on your HDD and your usb stick.
<hblount> hmm...can i have usb without grub? can i boot with it even though i cant choose usb on boot sequence in bios?
<phillw> hblount: nope, you need either a boot loader (grub) or burn the usb as a usb device with live linux on it.
<phillw> hblount: there is an option to make a usb bootable stick
<hblount> oh. i dont understand why its not working now because it worked before and i didnt change anything on the usb stick, it should still have grub on it
<BWMerlin> hblount: its because grub is installed onto your hdd
<phillw> hblount: the thing about using usb sticks is there are so many ways of making them, they are a nightmare to support.
<hblount> so i can't have grub on my usb stick and HDD?
<BWMerlin> so what happens is the bios goes "hey im starting up the computer i need to boot something, ill check my boot sequence, oh the hdd needs to boot lets go do that and look for a boot loader there"
<phillw> hblount: that is what I advised you to do :)
<BWMerlin> it then goes and finds and load said boot loader
<BWMerlin> that boot loader says idk why the fuck this dude is on about there is no usb as been listed as an option im just going to boot the hdd
<szczur> hblount, you can have grub either on usb and hdd
<szczur> at the same time :)
<BWMerlin> yeah but if his bios is not capable of booting to the usb stick
<phillw> hblount: I am guessing you do not have a clean usb / else have an incorrect / damaged one from your previous battle with grub.
<BWMerlin> he needs something that is capable of booting passing the boot off to the usb
<szczur> he is capable, i recall him from booting from usb
<szczur> when he had not grub on hdd
<szczur> i helped him to install grub on disk
<phillw> szczur: indeed you do, can you help him put grub back onto his usb stick, as he's managed to mess that up in the process :)
<szczur> phillw, i'm on the way :)
<szczur> XD
<hblount> how did i mess that up when i did nothing with usb stick
<phillw> hblount: szczur will be along shortly and catch up from from where you two guys last left off.
<szczur> hblount, he meant that thingie wehn you installed GRUB on your USB and the main system on hard disk
<szczur> so you needed to have the usb to boot the lubuntu
<hblount> yeah
<szczur> which is obvipus when you don't have the grub
<szczur> obvious*
<phillw> hblount: AFAIK you just need to reinstall grub onto the stick, but as szczur is more familiar you and your system, so I'll hand over to his tender mercies :)
<szczur> hblount, can you post once again the "sudo fdisk -l" output
<szczur> just for sake of security :)
<szczur> when you have your usb stick in of course :)
<szczur> hblount, are you with me?
<hblount> k. one sec. what was that site again?
<szczur> pastebin.com
<szczur> i'm in hurry since it's 4 AM here :P
<szczur> but i want to have it done
<hblount> k
<hblount> http://pastebin.com/g8VBGfd1
<szczur> sudo mkdir /ubu
<szczur> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /ubu
<szczur> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ubu /dev/sdc
<szczur> fastest grub reinstal ever
<szczur> :)
<hblount> ok. btw, i dont know if this matters but i have another external HDD connected right now.
<hblount> szczur: so if i reinstall grub on usb, will it take it off my HDD again?
<szczur> you have three hard drive according to the fdisk
<szczur> 60 gb eith linux
<szczur> 1TB with data
<szczur> and 4 GB (probably usb stick)
<szczur> and i'm trying to instal grub on usb stick
<hblount> ok. of course you know. sorry
<hblount> i dont understand why grub was taken off usb when i didnt do anything to usb. did the stuff u helped me with the other day uninstall grub on my usb?
<szczur> hblount, is your ysb stick 4 GB?
<hblount> yeah
<szczur> it wasn't taken off i think
<szczur> something went wrong i think :P
<hblount> i didnt think so. i installed grub on it and before it was the only thing that worked...
<szczur> hblount, if you're done tell me the result
<szczur> if there are any errors tell me too
<szczur> if not, reboot :)
<szczur> and tell me if it works
<hblount> damn. i gotta go. i'll be back tomorrow. thanks szczur i'll be back
<llogiq> I finally got around to writing the small backlight-brightness changing program for my nvidia driver (turns out gnome-power-manager uses the newer /sys/class/... interface, which is read-only with nvidia proprietary drivers). Yay. :)
<phillw> llogiq: that's pretty cool, would you care to share?
<phillw> llogiq: either via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved or directly to my email address at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/529794?comments=all
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 529794 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Lucid 10.04 Alpha3 network-manager 0.8 fails to connect on boot Huawei E172 3G USB modem (affected: 4, heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> head_victim: you got to love them bots :)
<head_victim> I still have it's factoid db bookmarked ;)
<phillw> ;AndrewMC
<MonthOLDpickle> guys I may have fixed bluetooth
<MonthOLDpickle> yes I have!
<MonthOLDpickle> I can turn off and on at will!
<head_victim> MonthOLDpickle: awesome.
<head_victim> I sense a documentation project.
<MonthOLDpickle> actually it will be very short
<MonthOLDpickle> WHat the problem is bluetooth works from fresh install
<head_victim> The shorter the better (because they're the easiest to duplicate)
<MonthOLDpickle> SO me thinking that it doesn't work install bluez and blueman
<MonthOLDpickle> ALl I did was hit alt+f2 typed in blue
<MonthOLDpickle> few auto fills came out..I saw applet and the icon on bottom right popped up. I can left click turn off and on at will. Seeing if this persist through a boot if not I need to add it to the startup
<MonthOLDpickle> Okay I need to figure out how to auto start the bluetooth-applet
<head_victim> Easy as
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518818
<gt> lx
<bioterror> hi
<phillw> slooksterpsv: are you sulking?
<phillw> slooksterpsv: can you get back on the OT area?
<slooksterpsv> nope
<MonthOLDpickle> head_victim: Sorry I am back but reading that I kinda do not understand how to add bluetooth_applet to auto start
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: you could add it to the startup applications list
<MonthOLDpickle> in perferred applications?
<MonthOLDpickle> thats what I am trying to do heh
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: i'm finding out how to do that on lubuntu. :D
<MonthOLDpickle> has to be via terminal
<MonthOLDpickle> wait
<JoeMaverickSett> how about, Preferences > Desktop Session Settings?
<MonthOLDpickle> YEa just did that
<MonthOLDpickle> didn't see bluetooth applet but saw manager checked it and it works
<MonthOLDpickle> now a test
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: ai, lubuntu is abit tricky! :P
<MonthOLDpickle> sweet it doesn't disspear
 * JoeMaverickSett hides from phillw
<MonthOLDpickle> also when I hit the power button on my dell mini 9 netbook it does not bring up a power choice window thing
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: try checking the power manager in the Desktop Session Settings?
<MonthOLDpickle> rebooted and did nothing
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<JoeMaverickSett> better call for pro assistance then.
<JoeMaverickSett> HELP! :P
<MonthOLDpickle> help!
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: come here! :D
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: ask phillw :P
 * JoeMaverickSett runs off.
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: I think it's you and bioterror who have been discussing the bluetooth issue, else it was Julien?
<MonthOLDpickle> bluetooth is fixed.
<MonthOLDpickle> I figured out what it was.
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: ,kk, what is the new problem?
<JoeMaverickSett> if we click the power button it should show, log off/reboot and stuff right>
<MonthOLDpickle> Usually you shoudl get a power option pane pop up when you hit the button
<MonthOLDpickle> I have the power manager under desktop sessions checked but no luck
<phillw> it could be a bug, can you please report it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<phillw> We already have 2 for the 10.10.1 iso that will be fixed, if there more, then the dev team really do need to know about them.
<MonthOLDpickle> Will do, bioterror you there? Still having bluetooth trouble?
<bioterror> what kind of
<MonthOLDpickle> there is a 10.10.1 out?
<MonthOLDpickle> Oh someone said you were having issues
<bioterror> I dont have bluetooth issues
<bioterror> it was Kurdistan and some chick he was hanging out with
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: not yet, it is going to be built, so if your problem is a bug it can be put on that  release. :)
<MonthOLDpickle> phillw I am going to look soo n00b but I made a account with launchpad..than I searched lubuntu I can see bugs but can't figure out how to send
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle:  Julien is going to add the missing samba library for windows sharesa and something for arabic keyboards (where they type right to left). So get in quick if you want yours included !!!!
<MonthOLDpickle> I hit yes sign em in but its sitting here! lol
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: jusy out it on the mailing list
<MonthOLDpickle> Can't get past that screen after signing in -.-
<phillw> *just put it on the mailing list*
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: follow phillw advice. post it onto the mailing list.
<MonthOLDpickle> trying to fidn that email
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: is that the email? ^
<MonthOLDpickle> lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net
<MonthOLDpickle> that it? nvm lol
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: we can teach you how to file a bug on launchpad, the important thing is to get it logged with as much information as you can give. the devs can always email you back if they need more.
<MonthOLDpickle> Is that the email address?
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: yes
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved is the easiest way to join the mailing list
<MonthOLDpickle> actually
<MonthOLDpickle> I am added to it
<MonthOLDpickle> I see all these emails
<MonthOLDpickle> I really need to tie this email thats tied to it to my phone on top of my other
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: then it's easy to send one :)
<MonthOLDpickle> sent
<MonthOLDpickle> I mentioned the thing about bluetooth too
<audio> Is it by design that manually partitioning a drive using the 10.10 ISO uses os-prober from the ISO to locate any existing OS but os-prober is then not installed to the new 10.10 file system on the hard disk?
<Kurdistan> hey guys I have buyed bluetooth usb adapter
<Kurdistan> does it take long time before it fineds drivers?
<Kurdistan> guys I need help
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522692/
<Kurdistan> it works
<Kurdistan> lubuntu
<Kurdistan> lubuntu rocks
<xuzas> hi everyone!
<szczur> hi xuzas
<xuzas> what command should i write to restart xserver?
<szczur> sudo service lxdm restart
<xuzas> ok, thanks!
<xuzas> can  someone tell me why lxde didn't save any changes i made before shutting down?
<xuzas> all settiings are now like on the begining
<Timo_> hi
<hblount> hi
<hblount> hi. am i able to make lubuntu usb drive for mac laptop?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> you mean to boot lubuntu from usb stick on mac
<hblount> yeah
<szczur> hblount, hard to do if not impossible
<bioterror> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/
<hblount> that sucks
<bioterror> easy like sunday morning
<hblount> oh
<hblount> easy?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> you get yourself a stick
<bioterror> you check which dev it is and then you dd :D
<Rabbitbunny> I fear I may be doing something wrong, but it's not apparent. I've crafted the command "lxterminal --title=IRC --command='dtach ~/.irc-session irssi'" It opens a terminal, then immediatly closes it. Without the command option it open a terminal like normal. The command in the command option exectutes fine when run on its' own. I'm not seeing any hints in the man pages or on google. Hints?
<hblount> i have usb stick, its sony usm-4gl
<bioterror> Rabbitbunny, what you're trying to do
<bioterror> I'm not really following
<Rabbitbunny> open a terminal, run dtach with options, namely to run irssi, or connect to a dtach session already in use. dtach is like GNU screen.
<bioterror> wtf
<bioterror> are you using screen or tmux?
<Rabbitbunny> dtach
<Rabbitbunny> it's like those, but without the multiplexing option.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I've used screen since 1998
<Rabbitbunny> I'm using screen right now.
<bioterror> and I dont see the benefit of the dtach
<Rabbitbunny> dtach uses less ram.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror>   Mem[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||100/130MB]
<bioterror>   Swp[|||||||||                                        78/511MB]
<szczur> yayz, HTOP XD
<bioterror> and my irc client is 32.6% of that
 * szczur loves HTOP
<bioterror> :D
<Rabbitbunny> anyway, even if the command were crafted to run screen, it errors the same way.
<bioterror> so that screen's memory usage is a small problem
<hblount> oh. i guess i wasnt clear. i wanted to make lubuntu usb drive to use on a mac. not make one on a mac. i guess thats not feasible
<bioterror> oh true
<hblount> szczur: thanks for trying to help me. i just reinstalled it on usb drive and it works now :P
<bioterror> that guy used his mac to do it for some sort of netook
<bioterror> book
<szczur> hblount, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<szczur> bioterror, he want run ubuntu on mac
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> his mac is x86
<szczur> no create bootable usb on mac tu use it somwhere else
<Rabbitbunny> it's eating 28mb here, i'm really having a problem with lxterminal.
<szczur> to*
<bioterror> Rabbitbunny, why not urxvt?
<bioterror> Rabbitbunny, I can share my .Xdefaults with you
<Rabbitbunny> clickable links in irssi, nice.
<bioterror> I've got them
<Rabbitbunny> uh, not in apt.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/Xdefaults
<bioterror> rename that .Xdefaults in your ̃̃~/
<hblount> szczur: can i install this on usb drive to use on a mac? or i can only use live cd usb
<szczur> dunno, probably you can install it
<szczur> if you wouldn'
<szczur> gaaah, without last line :)
<hblount> wait, powerpc is different than regular macs right?
<bioterror> hblount, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> PowerPC == Regular mac
<bioterror> x86 = pc mac
<bioterror> PowerPC > x86
<bioterror> PowerPC had soul
<bioterror> I dispise x86 macs :D
<bioterror> what a shame that Jobs never got G5 run cool and over 3GHz ;)
<bioterror> szczur, now you can paste that mac url to hblount which I paste to offtopic :D
<bioterror> +d
<bioterror> I used to run debian on old world mac
<bioterror> first you booted to OS 9 or 8, then you booted from there to Debian
<bioterror> so technically I had 2GB bootloader
<szczur> who really need a mac :P
<szczur> :P
<bioterror> well, people who edits tv shows or stuff like that
<bioterror> they "need" ;)
<szczur> bioterror, i don't think this url is appropriate :)
<szczur> but it showed the real use on macintosh
<szczur> of*
<bioterror> :D
<Rabbitbunny> bioterror: Well, that works much better and uses a lot less ram, and works when run from terminal, but still flashes on the screen and quites when run from a custom menu item.
<Rabbitbunny> quits*
<bioterror> what? :D
<bioterror> what flashes on screen?
<Rabbitbunny> Thewindows is drawn for about two tenths of a second, then it's gone.
<bioterror> that has something to do with your dtach
<bioterror> use tmux or screen
<bioterror> and dump that software from your hdd ;)
<Rabbitbunny> Works perfectly fine when run from terminal...
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
<bioterror> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> bioterror: sup man
<bioterror> Rabbitbunny, I'm not following you
<bioterror> how do you run it then?
<Rabbitbunny> click lxterminal, type in command. works fine.
<Rabbitbunny> aww, I recraftedthe command to use screen, it works from clicking and the terminal.
<Rabbitbunny> hmm. I must be missing an option somewhere...
<bioterror> you're now using urxvt?
<Rabbitbunny> yes.
<bioterror> yeah, url clicking works nicely ;)
<bioterror> http://www.google.fi
<Rabbitbunny> rxvt -title IRC -e screen irssi --connect=freenode
<bioterror> urxvt
<Rabbitbunny> ^works fine
<bioterror> and then you say "screen -Urd" when you want to resume that screen session
<Rabbitbunny> urxvt -title IRC -e dtach -A ~/.irc-session irssi --connect=freenode
<Rabbitbunny> ^ fails
<bioterror> what's .irc-session?
<Rabbitbunny> the file thingy.
<bioterror> what does it contain?
<Rabbitbunny> socket.
<Rabbitbunny> That's the thing I don't want to have to remember if it's already running or not.
<bioterror> I would like to see what you have inside that file
<Rabbitbunny> Wel,, I guess I could 'screen -DD' it...
<Rabbitbunny> nothing, it's just a pointer.
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, I did many thing wrong.
<Rabbitbunny> I think the problem is that terminals dont like -option, in any form when starting. As soon as I added -d -R to screen, the smae problem showed up.
<bioterror> I use screen -Urd
<bioterror> no problems
<bioterror> I start urxvt
<bioterror> ssh to my virtual computer
<bioterror> and I say screen -Urd
<bioterror> and I start to IRC
<Rabbitbunny> yeah, -Urd is also -option.
<bioterror> and when I'm done, I say ctrl+ax to lock my screen or ctrl+ad to deattach
<Rabbitbunny> Right, this is a one-liner for easy clicking.
<bioterror> näytäppä mulle yksikin nokian tuote joka ei oo paskaa
<bioterror> oho
<Rabbitbunny> BUt where would I get a moose?
<Kurdistan> guys :) I love lubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> Kurdistan: and we love people that love lubuntu too. ;D
<Kurdistan> my only problem is how to get hotkeys done
<MonthOLDpickle> Kurdistan: You having bluetooth issues?
<Kurdistan> my bluetooth works :)
<MonthOLDpickle> cause I figured out you don't need to install anything for it to
<Kurdistan> I have never before used bluetooth before under buntu
<Kurdistan> I buyed bluetooth usb adapter
<Kurdistan> it works like a charm
<Kurdistan> :P
<bioterror> just enable bluetooth-app from desktop session settings
<bioterror> bluetooth manager
<Kurdistan> bioterror :P I figured it out
<Kurdistan> like I said my only problem is hotkey
<Kurdistan> and I dont want to install any docks
<Kurdistan> not even adeskbar
<Kurdistan> to get it work btw
<Kurdistan> I will come out after the soccer match
<Kurdistan> brb
<Kurdistan> back
<xuzas> hi everyone!
<xuzas> how can i change the fontsize on taskbar buttons?
<bioterror> xuzas, I really dont know ;)
<bioterror> it's not in lxappearance
<bioterror> not in the panel settings
<xuzas> i tryed many ways, but nothing
<bioterror> /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/openbox-3/themerc maybe?
<xuzas> i'll try, thanks
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> it's /gtk-2.0/gtkrc I think
<bioterror> instead that openbox
<Yorvyk> xuzas, have you tried Preferences > Openbox Configuration Manager
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> too easy!
<hblount> hey is there something for chromium that is like noscript addon for firefox?
<xuzas> wOw!
<xuzas> i wonder how clumsy i can be
<xuzas> ahhahahahahahahah
<xuzas> sorry, i'm new at lxde
<xuzas> thank you all!
<Kurdistan> :) 1-3 real madrid
<xuzas> madrid is winning? mecaguentó
<Yorvyk> hblount, Yes, notscript
<Kurdistan> xuzas yes they did
<xuzas> ¬¬
<xuzas> everyone knows barça is the best team in the world!!
<xuzas> :D
<hblount> Yorvyk: cool thanks. when did this come out?
<Kurdistan> any one that can help me around with hotkeys?
<Yorvyk> hblount, no idea - a friend mentioned it last week
<hblount> cool thanks Yorvyk
<Yorvyk> hblount, thanks for reminding me about it I’m about to install it.
<hblount> u think its safe? it says it has access to all info
<Yorvyk> hblount, it says that when you install any extension
<hblount> ok new to chrome
<Yorvyk> hblount,  It frightened me the first time I saw the warning.
<hblount> yeah internet is evil
<Kurdistan> :) no one today knows how to help
<hblount> ok. im noob. it says navigate to notscripts folder. where is that?
<Yorvyk> Sorry Kurdistan, one area I’ve not dealt with.
<Kurdistan> np :) guys
<bioterror> what you want to bind and to do what
<bioterror> Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> bioterror sorry did forgott this screen
<Kurdistan> for example I want to enable volume control
<Kurdistan> screen light
<Kurdistan> etc
<Kurdistan> :)
<bioterror> those works for me
<bioterror> :---)
<Kurdistan> not for me
<Kurdistan> crap
<bioterror> and your laptop is?
<phillw> Kurdistan: forgetting the passwordis a pain to recover
<Kurdistan> it works. lol. I needed to open cli and type alsamixer to see if hotkey worked
<Kurdistan> it works
<Kurdistan> phillw they are going to send me mail
<Kurdistan> hopefully I will get it :)
<Kurdistan> guys I dont if it is lubuntu or ubuntu bug but when installing lubuntu from livecd and marking update during installation
<Kurdistan> why are the systeme not up-to-date after installation?
<hblount> hi how do i find the firefox folder in file manager? sorry noob
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> which folder
<bioterror> you mean the firefox -binary?
<hblount> firefox web broswer
<bioterror> say in terminal "which firefox"
<bioterror> it will tell you
<kosaidpo> hblount: your /home/hbount/.firefox
<bioterror> kosaidpo, actually it's a mozilla
<kosaidpo> this folder its hidden and it has all things like preference andstuff plugin
<kosaidpo> bla bla
<bioterror> .mozilla
<hblount> dam im dumb. it was hidden
<bioterror> that preferences
<kosaidpo> bioterror: :S
<kosaidpo> :S
<kosaidpo> ahh
<kosaidpo> i want this face :S Grrrrr
<hblount> i thought if i installed lubuntu on usb drive i can save stuff on it
<phillw> hblount: that depends if you install it persistent mode or not.
<hblount> oh. why didnt i see that option when i installed it?
<bioterror> how did you install it?
<bioterror> from livecd to usb
<hblount> yeah
<bioterror> then you can
<hblount> weird because i tried and i cant
<hblount> im gonna reinstall it
<bioterror> really
<slooksterpsv> hi benjr is everything still working well for the wireless?
<slooksterpsv> ifanyone is up for chatting, about various items join me in #lubuntu-offtopic
<hblount> why does it say "Chromium cannot determine or set the default browser"?
<phillw> hblount: it is a chromium bug. and a right PITA
<slooksterpsv> semantic question, who developed Chromium, that was made by google right? and the chromium version is Open Source where as Chrome is close source correct?
<hblount> aww...when i import settings from firefox, it doesnt import username/search autocomplete thing
<hblount> hi. is mozilla thunderbird good for email? i want good app to get my gmail/hotmail together
<slooksterpsv> hblount: thunderbird is good; not bad - personally I prefer Zimbra Desktop 1.0 or Evolution (Zimbra 2.0 isn't that great, it's buggy)
<phillw> hblount: my chromioum imported all of my bookmarks, history and passwords?
<hblount> slooksterpsv: ok thanks
<slooksterpsv> hblount: what are you looking for specifically?
<hblount> phillw: it imported everything except the auto finish/suggestion thing
<hblount> slooksterpsv: i just want good app to access my gmail&hotmail
<slooksterpsv> Evolution or Zimbra for gmail especially if you use the Calendar
<hblount> ok thanks. evolution sounds good
<phillw> hblount: I use my own google apps accouunt, so all I have to do is click the button and I'm there :)
<hblount> not sure what you mean
<phillw> hblount: I have a server, on it I have google apps; that allows me 50 email addresses, although I am registered for the education version that gives me 2000.
<hblount> oh. crazy
#lubuntu 2010-10-31
<llogiq> hi again. phillw: About that backlight code. Having a 500k executable that is basically just a read and write bugged me, so I rewrote it in assembly. The executable is now 888 bytes. :) Where would you recommend I share it?
<len> i'm having a really strange problem.  I'm trying to use a WPN511 pcmcia atheros based wifi card with the old thinkpad 600.  The problem is that the card only gets registered some of the time (shows up on the list when I type lspci).  When it shows on lspci the ath5k drivers load and run fine.  When it doesn't, they drivers don't load becuase they see no card.
<len> The best way to get it  to work is to pull the card out, put a wired pcmcia card in, yank it out and quickly put the wifi card in it's place.
<len> Any Idea what is going on, and why putting a wired card in, pulling it, and quickly replacing it with the wifi card is the best way to get the card to be seen?
<len> When I type dmsg after putting the wifi card in it "sees" that "a card" in general has been inserted, but doesn't seem to detect anything beyond that.  Just gives a message about a pcmcia card being inserted, and leaves it at that.
<jscinoz> Hi...
<jscinoz> I'm having a slight problem... I've just installed Lubuntu, and upon logging in the menu is empty, but for "Run" and "Logout". Clicking "Run" simply restarts the panel.... If i switch to tty1 login, and logout, the menu is populated when i switch back to tty7... Any idea why the menu is empty on first login?
<jscinoz> hello?
<iXuta> I tried to change the resolution using lxrandr, but when I was pressing the OK, nothing was happening. Output in terminal was containing "warning: output I-1 not found; ignoring"
<iXuta> And using "xrandr -s 800x600" I changed resolution.
<iXuta> It is bug, isn't it?
<bioterror> dunno
<iXuta> ...sorry for discordance in tenses :)
<jscinoz> I'm having a slight problem... I've just installed Lubuntu, and upon logging in the menu is empty, but for "Run" and "Logout". Clicking "Run"  simply restarts the panel.... If i switch to tty1 login, and logout, the menu is populated when i switch back to tty7... Any idea why the  menu is empty on first login?
<bioterror> whaaaat
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> you installed it from the livecd?
<bioterror> iXuta, you could configure your xorg. go to tty with ctrl+alt+f1, login. say sudo Xorg -configure
<xuzas> why doesn't lxde save any style settings i change?
<bioterror> move the xorg.conf.new to /etc/x11 with name xorg.conf using command mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> I fogot, after login, you must say sudo service gdm stop
<bioterror> and after moving the file,m you can say sudo service gdm start
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607176 more from there
<head_victim> How big is Lubuntu basic installed on the hdd?
<head_victim> I have a friend trying to install something to a 1gb usb drive and was wondering if that would make it or not.
<Mossyfunk> Has anyone figured out how to get the bookmarks bar to show in chromium?
<head_victim> Yeah I have it
<Mossyfunk> hey head_victim =)
<head_victim> Evening
<head_victim> I'll work out how it did it for you
<head_victim> Just press "shift+control+B"
<Mossyfunk> awesome thanks mate =)
<phillw> hiyas head_victim
<head_victim> Mossyfunk: doing what I can
<head_victim> phillw: evening
<phillw> well, it's 09:06 Sunday morning here :)
<head_victim> Hah 7pm for me.
<phillw> makes a change for us both to be on the same day !!!!
<head_victim> Ha for the next 5 hours.
<head_victim> You'd know. how small can you make a Lubuntu install? I have a friend trying to find something to work on a 1gb usb drive. Is it' possible?
<phillw> head_victim: yeah, it will fit on  a 1GB stick.
<head_victim> Using the mini installation instructions?
<phillw> head_victim: no, just make it as a usb stick, although you won't have a massive amount of room for persistance (about 500 MB)
<phillw> head_victim: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=69
<head_victim> phillw: cool, thanks for the link.
<head_victim> I'm just doing what I can to slip it into conversations here and there.
<mark76> Does anyone know how to use xprop to find widget class
<bioterror> sorry mark, no clue about that one
<jscinoz> I've just installed Lubuntu, and upon logging in the menu is empty, but for "Run" and "Logout". Clicking "Run"  simply restarts the panel.... If i switch to tty1 login, and logout, the menu is populated when i switch back to tty7... Any idea why the   menu is empty on first login?
<phillw> jscinoz: I've never come across that one, sorry. Did you self-check the cd before you installed?
<jscinoz> phillw: was a netboot install.
 * bioterror feels something didnt go well with fetching packages
<phillw> jscinoz: I know the instructions work, I'm heading along with bioterror on this one, something got corrupt on the way to you.
<bioterror> maybe apt-get purge and reinstallation, and giving some rm -rf to subfolders inside .config
<jscinoz> which packages shall i reinstall?
<phillw> jscinoz: it "shouldn't" happen when downloading, but it's all I think of as well.
<phillw> jscinoz: we're not ignoring you, just having a chat about it :)
<bioterror> jscinoz, apt-get purge abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview ace-of-penguins aqualung arj cheese cheese-common chromium-browser chromium-browser-inspector chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg elementary-icon-theme esound-clients esound-common galculator gdebi gdebi-core giblib1 gnome-mplayer gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-doc gpicview hal hal-info hardinfo
<bioterror> leafpad libabiword-2.8 libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libaudio2 libaudiofile0 libavcodec52 libavformat52 libavutil50 libcddb2 libcompfaceg1 libdca0 libdirectfb-1.2-9 libdiscid0 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 libenca0 libesd0 libexo-0.3-0 libexo-common libfm-gtk0 libfm0 libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libgif4 libgoffice-0.8-8 libgoffice-0.8-8-common libgringotts2
<bioterror> libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libgsm1 libgtkmathview0c2a libhal-storage1 libhal1 libid3tag0 libifp4 libimlib2 libjpeg-progs libjpeg8 liblink-grammar4 libloudmouth1-0 liblrdf0 liblzo2-2 libmad0 libmcrypt4 libmenu-cache1 libmhash2 libmodplug1 libmp3lame0 libmpcdec6 libmusicbrainz3-6 libobparser21 libobrender21 liboggz2 libonig2 libopenal1 libots0 libpisock9 libpostproc51 libpsiconv6 librpm1 librpmbuild1
<bioterror> librpmio1 libschroedinger-1.0-0 libsexy2 libsvga1 libswscale0 libtar libthunar-vfs-1-2 libts-0.0-0 libuniconf4.6 libva1 libvdpau1 libvpx0 libwv-1.2-3 libwvstreams4.6-base libwvstreams4.6-extras libx264-98 libxfce4util-bin libxfce4util-common libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 libxfconf-0-2 libxvidcore4 link-grammar-dictionaries-en lubuntu-artwork lubuntu-core lubuntu-def
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> I should have !pastebin myself
<phillw> !pastebin | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phillw> lol
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> would you phillw add lubuntu-ppa?
<jscinoz> thanks bioterror i'll give it a shot
<bioterror> just remove anything with apt-get purge
<bioterror> purge removes configs
<bioterror> that's the smartest way to try remove this problem
<bioterror> so that we can get fresh configs
<bioterror> jscinoz, hey. do you have old hardware or why did you use netinstall?
<bioterror> if I may ask
<phillw> for minimal install, (netboot) I know that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall which does add the lubuntu-ppa, there are a couple of things still only on the lubuntu ppa.
<jscinoz> bioterror: oldhardware, no cd drive, and incapable of usb boot
<bioterror> oh
<phillw> jscinoz: did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall ?
<bioterror> you're a macgyver! ;D
<jscinoz> No... I just did it from memory, using the normal ubuntu kernel and initrd image
<phillw> it is possible you didn't add the lubuntu-ppa.
<jscinoz> ill check..
<jscinoz> whats the PPA url?
<bioterror> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<jscinoz> could you just give me the line
<jscinoz> soi can add it to sources.list which i've already got open in vim
<jscinoz> >_<
<bioterror> you need also the key
<bioterror> and that fetches it
<phillw> jscinoz: it's covered at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<jscinoz> This is why i don't use *ubuntu on my own machines anymore, too much abstraction to try make thigns easy. (this machine is for a client >_<)
<jscinoz> bioterror: key id?
<jscinoz> oh forget it.. i'll use the damn tool
<jscinoz> hmmm
<jscinoz> adding the ppa didnt help, i'll reinstall all those pacakges now....
<phillw> ed by it
<llogiq> re. Sorry for offlining a lot, but I do read the channel logs once I return. phillw: Any idea where to share the nvidia backlight helper?
<jonathan> Hi all
<jonathan> I would like to know how to configure the keyboard layout with openbox ?
<phillw> llogiq: I'd suggest putting onto the mailing list, which I think you have done?
<phillw> jonathan: I'm sure there is lxkeyboard in the preferences area?
<phillw> although I could be wrong.
<jscinoz> bioterror: i've reinstalled alll those packages and rebooted. didn't fix it
<jonathan> yes there is something in the preferences menu for the mouse and the keyboard
<jonathan> but it's not possible to set the layout
<phillw> jonathan: I have a sneaky feeling it is a bug. if gilir has not collapsed into a coma with jet lag from the UDS, maybe he can help?
<gilir> phillw, jonathan, the only way to modify the keyboard layout with a GUI is to install lxkeymap, it's in the Lubuntu PPA for 10.10
<jonathan> gilir, thanks could you give me the PPA address to add it on my computer ?
<jonathan> gilir, this one ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa §
<gilir> jonathan, yes
<llogiq> phillw, the last thing I put on the lxde-mailing list was a patch for lxpanel.
<jonathan> gilir phillw, thanks it fixed the problem !
<phillw> llogiq: best place to put stuff is on the mailing list. Now Julien is back from UDS he will get chance to review stuff, there's possibly another iso build on the way as gvfs-backends got missed from the last one and it menas pcmanfm cannot see windows shares. But that is a decision for Julien as to when / if he wants / has time to make a new iso.
<llogiq> phillw, will do. Btw, how do I enable audio volume hotkeys? The modmap generates the correct keycodes.
 * phillw is sure bioterror knows this one !!!!!
<jonathan> and why synaptic is not run with the root rights ?
<jonathan> it even doesn't ask the password ...
<phillw> jonathan: linux does not allow root access by default, if a programme needs admin privalidges, it has to ask the user. Only if that user has admin rights will it run.
<jonathan> phillw, yes I know
<jonathan> in fact by using the menu to launch synaptic it asks me the password
<phillw> ypu :)
<phillw> Yup :)
<phillw> if you set up computer and don't want them to break it, set them up as non admin person :D
<jonathan> but when I launch synaptic from my apps bar it doesn't propose me to enter the password and I can only use synaptic to browse the packages
<jonathan> phillw, it's may be a problem of localisation ...
<jonathan> I have several shortcuts for synaptic
<jonathan> the shortcuts in French doesn't launch the synaptic with all the priviledges
<jonathan> but the shortcut in english it works normally
<phillw> ahhh.... that may the issue, I'm used to the peculiar way it runs but tend to use apt-get :)
<phillw> jonathan: then you need to chat with Julien when he gets some sleep and recovers from the transatlantic flight from USA --> France following the Ubuntu Developer's Summit :)
<phillw> jonathan: I know little bugs are extremely annoying, but that one can be sorted as Julien is French and our head developer :D
<jonathan> phillw, thanks for your help
<jonathan> I'm trying lubuntu and for the moment I have a good impression of it
<phillw> jonathan: come join us in #lubuntu-offtopic
<jonathan> phillw, ok
<jscinoz> Hi... i just installed lubuntu on a very old laptop... For some reason xorg is shifted about a centimetre to the right... any ideas why?
<bioterror> huh
<bioterror> you're not getting this one easy
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: could you explain shifted? do you mean like you have a larger black space on the left than the right (like entire monitor isn't being used)?
<bioterror> I'm kinda busy as my parents-in-law blasted in here
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: no, like the whole thing got pushed to the right, then it wraps around
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: theres no black space
<slooksterpsv> so like screen starts at A and ends at Z - like this then?
<slooksterpsv> xyz|abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvw
<jscinoz> yeah pretty much
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: lubuntu 10.10 or 10.04?
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: 10.10
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: the graphics card is "Intel 82830 CGC"
<slooksterpsv> ok let's try a few things, could I have you click on LXDE button -> Accessories -> LXTerminal  - and paste the output in a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com) from the following command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slooksterpsv> when you select the output in the terminal you will have to click - drag and drop then right-click and copy
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: you dont need to tell me the basics :P I'm writing to you from my gentoo laptop (the lubuntu machine is a very old laptop)
<slooksterpsv> oh alrighty sorry about that jscinoz
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: pretty much post #9 on this page is what I'd like to try to put into xorg: http://lovinglinux.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7529099
<jscinoz> np, give me a second to pastebin it, gotta manually configure the network on this thing, using proxy_arp on my laptop..
<jscinoz> xorg.conf is empty other than a device section with a single directive: Driver "intel"
<slooksterpsv> we can try these then as options: Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<slooksterpsv> Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<slooksterpsv> Option "ExaNoComposite" "false"
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: give me a second, i'll try the advice on that page
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: hang on one moment...
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: nope, that didn't help :(
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: alrighty so you added that and restarted, same thing
<jscinoz> slooksterpsv: note that changing to another resolution, then back to the display's native resolution fixes it... but only temporarily. It comes back at the next boot
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: are there any updates for the kernel or that on that machne when running updates?
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: that makes sense
<jscinoz> but I need it to actually work correctly at boot >_<
<slooksterpsv> this one may be out of my league on this one, myself personally, hmmm lemme see if I can dig up something of more help
<phillw> jscinoz: can you re-state the problem, one of the people who may be help has just joined the room.
<slooksterpsv> hyperair: what info would you like? it's lubuntu 10.10, intel 82830 csc graphics, a change of resolution back and forth fixes the issue... hmmm we tried making changes in xorg for exa and that
<jscinoz> Basically the display is slightly misaligned, everything is shifted by 1cm to the right, and the display wraps around
<slooksterpsv> hmm looks like adding: i915.modeset=0  to your grub is a possible fix... can't verify though
<jscinoz> disabling modesetting is not an optoin with current kernels FYI
<jscinoz> the intel driver deprecated support for userspace modesetting in .34 or .35 IIRC
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: I did not know that, I apologize
<jscinoz> np
<llogiq> bioterror, I'll get back to you with my audio question later. Hsve a nice time with your in-laws.
<llogiq> cu folks.
<jscinoz> Hmm... well i'm going to head to bed, I'll have enough crack at these two laptops tomorrow...
<jscinoz> Thanks for the help phillw and slooksterpsv :)
<slooksterpsv> I apologize I couldn't be more help
<phillw> jscinoz: you may want to try 10.04
<jscinoz> phillw: maybe...  but using an outdated version isn't really satisfactory
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: 10.04 is lts though
<phillw> jscinoz: 10.04 is not outdated and the team are commited to support it fully up to date for 5 years.
<jscinoz> perhaps... either way i cant really do anything right now... i'll have to give it a shot tomorrow... or well, later today
<slooksterpsv> alright we'll see you then :D
<jscinoz> but switching to 10.04 would just mean sticking with an old kernel using userspace modesetting
<jscinoz> yeah bye for now :) *afk*
<slooksterpsv> jscinoz: you can get the 2.6.35 kernel from a  ppa
<phillw> jscinoz: the 10.04 kernel is also supported for 5 years.
<jscinoz> Perhaps...
<jscinoz> if all else fails, i'll just do something stupidly hackish and put two calls to xrandr in the user's xsession
<jacobw> o/
<bioterror> jacobw, you want to make searches in apt repositories?
<jacobw> yeah
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> let's open terminal
<bioterror> what you want to find?
<jacobw> ah, no i was just asking whether it is possible to enable to quick search field in synaptic
<phillw> bioterror: the quick search is disbaled by default in lubuntu, he wishes to manually that package back on.
<jacobw> i know how to use apt-cache search
<phillw> I saw it on the forum area many months ago, but it'd take some digging out
<bioterror> oki then
<jacobw> it's not that important really, i can just use the search dialogue
<phillw> jacobw: I'll go dig it up, but it may be a while :)
<jacobw> thanks
<phillw> jacobw: http://www.mail-archive.com/lubuntu-desktop@lists.launchpad.net/msg02596.html
<phillw> and does seem to have been assigned to me, my bad. If confirm it works I'll document it up.
<phillw> I have a sneaky feeling I was awaiting confirmation before writing it up.
<jacobw> that must have taken some digging up!
<jacobw> thanks again
<head_victim> I dislike xapian. I'm glad not to have it :)
<head_victim> For 3 releases now it all of a sudden just grabs 100% of my cpu and won't let at least once a week.
<phillw> jacobw: you only need to click on the magnifying glass to the right & you can then search anyway.
<jacobw> yeah i know
<phillw> jacobw: it was a design decision which head_victim has just alluded to for us not to have it by default, on low spec computers it can cause chaos. (chaos == make them think their computer has hung)
<JoeMaverickSett> apt-xapian-index alone doesn't work, need libept-dev as well.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: ^
<phillw> does it then work? I do recall seeing it many months ago on the forum area, but I've slept since then
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: then it does. :)
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: okies, I'll post it to the mailing list, once I have confirmation I'll add it to the wiki area.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: okie.
<Goodgame> hello
<Goodgame> I've got some problems with lubuntu (I've installed it yesterday)
<bioterror> tell us your problems
<bioterror> we'll if we can help, usually we can
<Goodgame> :)
<bioterror> +see ;)
<Goodgame> in fact it's a graphic problem, when I put chromium on a big size, it does'nt appear properly until I moove something on the window
<bioterror> could be related to graphics driver or something
<Goodgame> when it have a full page, and I click on the buttom tu reduc it, it works but the picture of the fullpage chromium remains on the background until I put a windows on it
<Goodgame> I think so too bioterror
<Goodgame> (btw sorry for my bad english)
<bioterror> well, mine aint that good neither
<Goodgame> you speak french?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> except "merd"
<bioterror> :D
<Goodgame> merde
<Goodgame> :)
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> it was close
<Goodgame> yeah
<Goodgame> so, what can I  do for my graphical problem.
<bioterror> and I like to watch those Alizee videos
<bioterror> well, I'm thinking what could be done
<bioterror> what kind of hardware you running?
<Goodgame> dual core, 2G of ram, gforce 8600MGS
<bioterror> you could try this: nvidia-glx-180 - Transitional package for nvidia-glx-185
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<Goodgame> how do I get it?
<Goodgame> I'm a kinda noob on lubuntu (ran ubuntu for a year but a long time ago)
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Goodgame> is there a risk to bring problems?
<bioterror> well, you have so fresh installation?-)
<Goodgame> excuse me, don't understand
<bioterror> ofcourse there can be some problems
<bioterror> you never know
<bioterror> but I assume that since you have installed your lubuntu yesterday, you dont have much information there. right?
<bioterror> you can easily start from the scratch
<bioterror> if something goes totally wrooong
<Goodgame> ok I'll try it
<Goodgame> bioterror, lubuntu is kinda new isn't it?
<hblount> hi. can i create a usb install on this lubuntu laptop with a ubuntu image to create an ubuntu install on a usb drive for mac os x?
<Goodgame> hblount, why couldn't you?
<hblount> so im using Lubuntu to create a Ubuntu usb install
<hblount> it is an Ubuntu image for mac os x
<Goodgame> you want to install ubnutu as a program on mac osx?
<hblount> no. i want to create an install on a usb drive to use on a mac laptop. dont want to install on the mac
<Goodgame> I'm not sure that installing ubuntu on a macbook is different than installing it on a pc
<hblount> well apparently there's a different file for the iso for macs
<Goodgame> well didn't know
<Goodgame> don't you just have to put the iso on your usb drive and boot on it?
<hblount> i think formats are different on linux and mac, when i put lubuntu usb install in the mac, it didnt recognize and asked me to format
<hblount> i also want an install of the OS on the usb drive so i can save settings and files
<Goodgame> hblount, you've gotta boot on it, not just try to launch it when your on mac OSX
<hblount> i did and it didnt work and i checked it in mac osx after
<hblount> i dont think lubuntu works on macs. at least not without the normal usb install. but ubuntu has mac version
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> but you can run X11 on OS X
<bioterror> why you want to run ubuntu tbqh
<Goodgame> I dunno mac, but it is just a pc a little bit differet
<bioterror> Goodgame, and yes, lubunt is new project
<hblount> i would rather run lubuntu but i tried and it didnt work. maybe im just retarded and did it wrong
<hblount> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/
<hblount> that webpage shows different isos for different computers
<Goodgame> hblount, man it is a live cd
<llogiq> hi again. bioterror, phillw said you might know how to enable audio volume hotkeys in lubuntu 10.04?
<Goodgame> you just put the iso on your dvd/usb drive and boot on it
<bioterror> llogiq, did he say something like that
<bioterror> damn you phillw ;D
<llogiq> So, is he right?
<bioterror> well
<llogiq> :-)
<hblount> maybe i will just do that. but i said i wanted a full install on the usb drive so i can save files and settings
<bioterror> llogiq, what kind of laptop are you running+
<llogiq> Samsung N510. And xev shows the correct key codes are emitted, btw.
<bioterror> oh yes
<bioterror> I had a hint about that
<llogiq> Well, first, which package should be responsible for the hotkeys?
<llogiq> I mean openbox can bind them, but then some program must set the volume.
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/samsung-tools
<bioterror> http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=296
<bioterror> samsung-scripts (only for K/Ubuntu 9.10 - Karmic Koala)
<bioterror> Enable the FN keys (more info and instructions on how to enable and use them here).
<stlsaint> sup folks
<bioterror> nothing much
<llogiq> bioterror: Running a full python interpreter just to get audio working? Isn't that a bit much?
<bioterror> if it works, no?
<stlsaint> hrm, yea that is a bit much :P
<stlsaint> ever time you need audio you must run python scripts
<bioterror> well, I dunno. I use Dell's and Stinkpads and I've never had any problems with fn-combinations
<Goodgame> hey major problem bioterror :D
<stlsaint> bioterror: hehe, we use dell at work, i was able to convince my commanding officer to let me use one of them for linux W00T!
<Goodgame> i just installed your packages, but now my resolution is 800*600 and I can't make it higher in my monitor settings
<stlsaint> bioterror has packages??
<Goodgame> no
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get install bioterror-ppa?
<bioterror> :D
<slooksterpsv> sudo apt-get destroy bioterror-ppa && sudo apt-get purge bioterror-ppa && sudo apt-get block bioterror-ppa && sudo firewall block bioterror-ppa
<stlsaint> i never seem to have these issues that others have...video/sound etc
<bioterror> Goodgame, but that problem disappeared? :D
<slooksterpsv> wrong chat room haha thought this was OT - sorry all
<Goodgame> bioterror, I'm with a 800*600, how can I change it
<bioterror> Goodgame, well.. we'll come back to that later
<bioterror> but do you still have that problem
<bioterror> :D
<slooksterpsv> btw that was a joke about the dstroy purge block etc. like I said wrong chatroom I apologize :(
<Goodgame> bioterror, ??
<bioterror> Goodgame, you had that problem with browser. do you still have it?
<Goodgame> no
<bioterror> niiice, problem solved
<bioterror> next you have to a little thing
<bioterror> we have to kill X and make a config file, it's like walking in a park
<bioterror> first you press ctrl+alt+f1, then you log into TTY1
<bioterror> you say "sudo service stop gdm"
<bioterror> then "Xorg -configure"
<Goodgame> I gotta reboot, come back in 2 min
<bioterror> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<bioterror> :D
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> dont you hate that
<bioterror> well
<stlsaint> pfftt...i hate it :P
<bioterror> my wife has some sort of problems with facebook chat
<bioterror> and she restarted computer
<bioterror> and I had to say "hey, you're not running windows" :D
<stlsaint> hehe, yea that took some time getting used to, my internet just drops out sometimes and i use /etc/init.d to restart gdm without rebooting
<bioterror>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart is wwwwrroooong
<bioterror> you have to use that service ;)
<stlsaint> bioterror: im old fashioned :P
<bioterror> yeah, sometimes I find myself looking for /etc/rc.d/ ;)
<stlsaint> hehe, ol rc
<bioterror> I still have some daemon blood in my veins :D
<stlsaint> i try to get in the habbit of using service now
<Goodgame> ok bioterror you won't believe me
<bioterror> I wont
<bioterror> is your graphics kicking ass?
<Goodgame> after this reboot, I'm back in 1440*900 but the graphic probleme is back too
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> I need to think
<bioterror> :D
<Goodgame> and in synaptics nvidia-180 is green :D
<bioterror> that problem only occurs with chromium?
<Goodgame> guess so
<Goodgame> gonna eat
<Goodgame> thanks for your help
<Goodgame> may come back later
<leszek> hi
<llogiq> hi again. I think a good way to grant my wish of having volume hotkeys would be extending lxpanelctl to export vol+/-/mute.
<llogiq> Since the lxpanel audio plugin already has this kind of functionality, it seems apt to re-use it.
<Goodgame> hi, when I wann install xscreensaver-gl-extras it tells me "E: Unable to locate package xscreensaver-gl-extras"    where does this problem come from?
<szczur> xscreensaver-gl-extra
<szczur> without s
<Goodgame> szczur, accoarding to what says my screensaver settings menu there is an s
<szczur> yes, but the package is named xscreensaver-gl-extra
<szczur> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Goodgame> szczur, this is weird, cause my setting program says "this probably means that the "xscreensaver-extras" and "xscreensaver-gl-extras" packages are not installer
<Goodgame> -r+d
<szczur> maybe it's a typo in the program
<szczur> the package is named xscreensaver-gl-extra
<szczur> as you see on the webpage
<szczur> so sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extra
<szczur> and you're done :)
<Goodgame> szczur, another problem, i'm supposed to get a package "xscreensaver-extras" (or without s) but none of them exists
<Goodgame> hum
<hosoka> hello
<hosoka> is there someone that knows how to convert mp4 to dvd mpeg ?
<szczur> only packages i'm able to found are xscreensaver-gl-extra and xscreensaver-data-extra
<szczur> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xscreensaver+extra&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<Kurdistan> szcur, in lubuntu 10.04 I think pcmiautils was not autostarted, but in 10.10 it is. Thats good or bad?
<Goodgame> szczur, thx it works
<szczur> Kurdistan, dunno
<Kurdistan> :) okey. I like to tweak to get extra speed at upstart.
<Kurdistan> so I often take look whats autostarting or not :P
<szczur> pcmcia cards are the cards for laptops
<szczur> Kurdistan, i recommend rcconf
<Kurdistan> szcur, yeah I know. I have tested unmark them, and did not get any trouble. Last time I tested.
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/rcconf.png
<hosoka> anyone does converting videos ?
<hosoka> mp4 to mpeg ? which program for /
<Kurdistan> szcur cool. rcconf is like sysv-rc-conf?
<szczur> don't know :)
<Yorvyk> hosoka,  I think handbrake does that
<szczur> hosoka, http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-encode
<szczur> or handbrake :)
<hosoka> ok, I will check it.
<Kurdistan> szcur, rcconf is cool tool. like sysv-rc.conf.
<Kurdistan> thx
<hosoka> what is the favorite in encoding video ?
<Yorvyk> hosoka, not something I do but, people I know that work with video usually recommend handbrake
<hosoka> ok, I will check that also out.
<llogiq> digging in the lxpanel source shows that alsavolume is a dynamically loaded plugin. The messaging from lxpanelctl is done via XAtoms, so I'd either need to extend the alsavolume plugin to listen to x-events or add a function to the panel to a) find the plugin and if it exists b) tell it to change volume/mute.
<llogiq> cu folks.
<hblount> hi. i am trying to make a startup usb disk to use on a mac laptop. i got the powerpc version of ubuntu, but i cant load it on the startup disk creator app (i can load other isos). regular ubuntu and lubuntu dont work on macs. anyone know why i cant get startup disk creator to load up powerpc ubuntu iso?
<Goodgame> poor hblount
<Goodgame> I wish I could help you
<phillw> hblount: there is an older version of xubuntu that will work okay with PPC chips.
<phillw> hblount: you can either stick with that as your kernel, else I can get the link for the mini-iso (network install) for the PPC chips and then pop lubuntu back on to it.
<hblount> well apparently this iso is for powerpc's (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/) but i just cant get startup disk creator to load it. it sees it when i am browsing to choose iso, but nothing loads when i click open
<phillw> hblount: let me go look through the mini iso collection, it will be a few minutes.
<hblount> phillw: no. i give up. i dont need to do this that bad
<hblount> thanks though
<phillw> hblount: it's what we're here for :)
<hblount> i love lubuntu. and im new to linux and dont know shit but its great
<phillw> hblount: I can't lay my hand on the link. head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 and they will help you. I got it all running on a 7+ old mac.
<phillw> hblount: if you feel you are not being answered, come back and nag me - I'll go grab one of their team to help you :)
<phillw> *7+ year old Mac*
<hblount> phillw: cool thanks :-D
<phillw> hblount: xubuntu does support PPC, I know. and you can switch it over to lubuntu if you so desire.
<hblount> lubuntu runs great on my crap laptop 1.5 celeron M 512mb ram
<hblount> hey is it involved and complicated to try to get buttons on my laptop to work with lubuntu? like the power button/email button. also i want to be able to use side to side scroll thing on touchpad. all these things worked for ubuntu automatic before when i was using ubuntu.
<phillw> hblount: my scroll bar works fine in lubuntu?
<hblount> my scroll up/down works but not side/side
<hblount> left/right or whatever
<phillw> hblount: I've not got a sideways scroll bar.
<hblount> phillw: me either right now :P they're great for some things
<phillw> hblount: ask on the mailing list, you'd need to see if some one else has a horizontal scroll bar.
<Guest> Hi all
<mark76> Hello. How may they help you? :)
<Guest> No help needed yet, but thanks
<Guest> :-)
<Guest> cya later, bye
#lubuntu 2011-10-24
<reborn> ?
<reborn> there?
<fitus> hello everyone
<fitus> anyone here at this time?
<bioterror> just leaving
<bioterror> off to train station ;)
<fitus> anyone else?
<fitus> I am having trouble with the volume
<donniezazen> How do i get numerical temperature, cpu and memory in panel? I have used https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors and https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor on Ubuntu, Thanks
<ikr11> I installed an updated version of the nvidia drives through offered by the "aditional drivers" menu and now I can't boot... how can I go back to the previous drivers?
<l33_> pcsx
<l33_> ooops
<l33_> hehehe
<l33_> hi
<morri> allo
<teamahma> Dunno why but my display goes always to 80% and I have to manually set it to 100% with xbacklight. How to set display permanently to 100% (brightness)
<negthorn> Where can I see which video driver I'm currently using ?
<Kalidarn> hi, does anyone know why im getting horrible window refreshes when i move a window
<Kalidarn> basically if i move a window quickly
<Kalidarn> nothing refreshes and i get massive ghosting
<Kalidarn> until i minimize the app
<Kalidarn> or load something over the top of it
<negthorn> I have "ghosts" too... but for a while
<negthorn> I think it's Videocard problem
<Kalidarn> i've got a nvidia gtx 570
<negthorn> I have Radeon 9200 SE ... and it is not well supported
<negthorn> hm ...
<negthorn> you mean 5700  ?
<Kalidarn> okay
<Kalidarn> this could be the issue
<Kalidarn> direct rendering: Yes
<Kalidarn> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Kalidarn> its not using nvidia proprietary drivers maybe
<negthorn> it may be ...
<Kalidarn> i used to use LXDE for all my VMs
<Kalidarn> and basically ive had it with GNOME and Unity
<Kalidarn> and if im going to fall back and use the old GNOME2 shell i might as well use LXDE
<Kalidarn> :P
<Kalidarn> ie yes unity is a good step, but it's pretty unstable.
<Kalidarn> dunno what they were thinking releasing oneric so early
<negthorn> (previously I though it is GForce 5700 - my mistake (blush) )
<Kalidarn> nah thats an old old card
<Kalidarn> GTX 570 580 590 are newish cards
<negthorn> I saw ...
<negthorn> It might be about driver selection ... but  - Oh sHell .. I don't know where is the "conf" file
<negthorn> I've mentioned "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<negthorn> is entire folder about xorg
<negthorn> but in my case there is no file related with monitor/vc
<Kalidarn> oyeah i just realised neither proprietary driver were activated
<Kalidarn> least from memory LXDE is pretty solid
<Kalidarn> i have a lot of stuff open when i work and nothing worse is having the window manager crash
<Kalidarn> ive not had good experiences with KDE either actually
<Kalidarn> plasma is still kinda crashy too
<negthorn> me too
<Kalidarn> been completely turned off both desktops for quite a while
<negthorn> I've stopped liking KDE since 3.4.3
<Kalidarn> yeah i used 4.0-4.2 and then came back in 4.5-4.7
<Kalidarn> it was a bit better
<Kalidarn> but there's still rough edges
<Kalidarn> then i figured i'd give gnome 3 a shot cos i hadn't used gnome in a while but im not sure what canonical was thinking by doing gnome+unity
<Kalidarn> unity is no where near production ready
<Kalidarn> ain't ever going to clear bug 1 if it's less stable than it's competition
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<negthorn> I think you can still use metacity/compiz ... bla-bla
<negthorn> I mean ... still in repos
<negthorn> but I preffer Gnome 3 than Unity
<negthorn> I 've tried both
<Kalidarn> and that seems to have fixed my issues
<Kalidarn> installing the driver ;) i must have accidentally removed it when removing gnome
<negthorn> (thumb_up) ... Great
<Kalidarn> about the only thing i do miss in lxde is expose type feature
<Kalidarn> thats about the only thing i used
<Kalidarn> i guess i have alt tab that's good enough i suppose
<Kalidarn> the workspace view wasn't bad either maybe i can bind my workspaces to key combinations
<negthorn> I've heared about tools ... one in Xfce, one in Gnome ... for key-combos
<negthorn> but I don't remember names
<Kalidarn> mm and a lauchy type bar would be good too
<Kalidarn> something with low dependencies
<negthorn> wbar
<negthorn> in Ubuntu repos is stil older version
<negthorn> 1.3 sucks
<negthorn> but you can download 2.2 from their site
<negthorn> much pretier
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> lol yer except it's i386 :P
<negthorn> hm ?
<Kalidarn> im on an amd64 machine
<Kalidarn> so ill have to compile from source i guess
<negthorn> it's about the driver
<negthorn> or the bar ?
<Kalidarn> the bar
<Kalidarn> https://code.google.com/p/wbar/downloads/list
<negthorn> try the debs ..
<negthorn> I don't think it matters
<negthorn> it's very light
<negthorn> (most probably reason for tagging  as i386 )
<Kalidarn> i guess ill ahve to use dpkg and force it
<brother-> Kalidarn: if you just want some view of all applications running and sorting them by workspace is ok you can middle click the desktop
<Kalidarn> haha cept my middle mousebutton is broken lol
<brother-> Kalidarn: and you can bind that to a key combo if you want.
<brother->         <action name="ShowMenu">
<brother-> 	  <menu>client-list-combined-menu</menu>
<brother->         </action>
<negthorn>  :*/
<brother-> Kalidarn: left+right == middle generally
<brother-> try that
<brother-> hm
<negthorn> I'm afk for a 20 mins
<brother-> might not work indeed =)
<Kalidarn> 5~
<Kalidarn> mm left right?
<Kalidarn> hmm what module is reponsible for showing the volume onscreen when using volume keys
<Kalidarn> i might have removed that
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> i wonder if ill get notifications working anymore
<Kalidarn> yeah some weird reason notify osd isn't working
<adamspgh> how can i get the caps-lock key to be another control key in Lubuntu?
<l33_> hi
<wxl> yo
<l33_> ;)
<l33_> wonder if any1 here is really using the rt preempt kernel
<wxl> Linux 3.0.4-linode38 #1 SMP Thu Sep 22 14:59:08 EDT 2011
<wxl> so, yeah, no
<l33_> i mean this rt patch
<wxl> well never bothered with it but figured such a patch would have an effect on your kernel version
<l33_> running here a lowlatency kernel from a ubuntu repo
<l33_> and tuned the irq threading
<OneKorea> 
<negthorn> how can I change the video driver, in case that Xorg do not use "xorg.conf" file anymore ?
<negthorn> I suggest that my system is using "ati", instead of "radeon"
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> and change the driver
<negthorn> also there is something I cannot undestand while read "lshw -C display" result
<bioterror> I've always used opensource driver, as my card is supported
<bioterror> !ati
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<leszek> hi
<BenPA> hi all ... can someone tell me how to reinstall lubuntu 11.04 ... currently, I am having a shutdown/restart problem and it was suggested I reinstall
<emce> hello guys
<emce> I've gotquestion about strange situation with lubuntu-logout
<BenPA> emce: I am having a problem like that too ... what is it?
<emce> a use normal root account (su root) with changed root password, and after first login on root account after trying to reboot or halt system there is a prompt about password, which dissapear after few second
<emce> you have to be very quick to put the password :)
<BenPA> I am having a problem whereby mine will not shutdown or reboot or logout unless I use a terminal
<brother-> BenPA: how did you manage to install it in the first time?
<morri> hi guys
<brother-> BenPA: just do it the same way
<morri> where do I get desktop setting in lubuntu 1110?
<leszek> morri: which desktop settings ?
<BenPA> brother: you are right ... I used a disk ... I did 2 and the other was upgrading to 11.10
<brother-> BenPA: either you donwload a 11.10 image and use that (cd or usb doesn't matter) or you reuse the old disc and just go through the upgrade again
<morri> desktop setting (thats what it is called) and you use it to change the desktop (colour and background
<BenPA> brother: sorry my dumbness ... forgot that I did it that way on this machine
<leszek> morri: ah ok you want to change the background
<brother-> morri: lxappearance?
<leszek> morri: I guess right clicking on the desktop and going to preferences
<brother-> morri: background is inside the pcmanfm settings. right click the background and select it there or execute pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<leszek> :)
<BenPA> brother: but do you know of a way to fix the shutdown reboot logout error without having to reinstall?
<morri> it isnt in the right click, only the standard desktop reconfig etrc is there but if it is possible to get it via terminal its great
<brother-> BenPA: I have no such issue so I have no idea
<leszek> BenPA: whats the exact problem there ?
<brother-> morri: untick the box at the advanced tab when you have launched via command line
<BenPA> leszek:  I cannot shutdown or reboot or logout from the menu ... only from terminal with shutdown command
<morri> okay cool :) thanks
<emce> leszek: for me - the same
<brother-> BenPA: earlier (vary vary long time ago) you had to have your user in a special group
<brother-> BenPA: powerdev
<brother-> BenPA: for reference. I am not in that group on my 11.10 install so that long shoot is not relevant =)
<BenPA> brother: ok do what do I do remove it from that group or what
<brother-> brother ~$ groups
<brother-> brother adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<brother-> I think my system is fairly standard at this point
<BenPA> brother: no I see now powerdev group listed
<BenPA> see no
<BenPA> brother: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<leszek> BenPA emce: So you don't have the menu entry or if you press logout it does nothing ?
<BenPA> brother: I have the entry but my laptop hangs and does nothing ... looks as tho it is going to do something but hangs
<emce> leszek: a use normal root account (su root) with changed root password, and after first login on root account after trying to reboot or halt system there is a prompt about password, which dissapear after few second
<BenPA> brother: I have a netdev group is the only one I see that might be different from yours
<emce> I click either menu or button on panel
<BenPA> brother: same here
<leszek> hmm... you could try replacing lxdm with gdm and then reboot. Perhaps this will work. And its never wise to login as root in a graphical environment
<BenPA> brother/leszek: I went to launchpad first before coming here and the last entry on a post was to reinstall
<brother-> BenPA: I am not sure if I was unclear or anything.
<BenPA> leszek: I am using kdm ... using kde not gnome
<brother-> BenPA: I have /NO/ idea how to solve this for you. my ideas was old and not applicable.
<brother-> BenPA: my system works fine
<brother-> BenPA: I installed 11.04 and have upgraded to 11.10
<leszek> BenPA: maybe this is the problem
<BenPA> brother: I just installed 11.04 about 2 weeks ago
<leszek> perhaps you need lxdm or gdm for it to work
<BenPA> brother: I installed on an unused unformatted partition
<emce> leszek: it's not in graphical e., just in conole
<emce> console
<brother-> BenPA: thanks. and I can not help you.
<leszek> ah ok
<BenPA> brother: thanks
<smw> I am using empathy on lubuntu. How can I setup the proxy it uses?
<smw> normally I would use "system>preferences>Network proxy"
<wxl> anyone know about unencrypting $HOME?
<Ned1> hi
<Ned1> has anyone ever got the message from filesystem or hd "read only filesystem"
<Ned1> I don't understand what might be wrong, but something is locking up the system
<Ned1> if I do a read/write test from live lubuntu CD, would it detect any hard ware trouble I might be having?
<Ned1> I booted in lubuntu live cd and could not delete and reformat hard drive, and it took me a while to understand the live cd somehow grabs swap
<Ned1> when I found a work around it formatted fine
<Ned1> but I still get this "read only filesystem" what ever I use on the hard drive
<Ned1> disk utility shows everything as fine, healthy disk and green lights
<Ned1> any idea how to trouble shoot for errors ?
<Ned1> this laptop is on it's way into the garbage bin unless I find a way to target these issues
<Ned1> it is not just lubuntu, as I made a frugal install with safefile on a newly formatted hard drive and still get the same messages
<wxl> controller problem?
<wxl> see if you have the same issues with an external
<Ned1> controller?
<Ned1> on yes, usb connected
<wxl> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Disk_controller
<wxl> if you have no such problem with a usb external drive, then it's either the drive (unlikely given the green lights) or the controller
<wxl> there's an array of smaller related issues it could be:
<wxl> bad cable
<wxl> not connected correctly
<Ned1> I see
<wxl> jumpers being set wrong
<Ned1> jumpers?
<wxl> hardware switches basically
<Ned1> system has froze again here, so need a reboot to make it work again
<wxl> if you never opened it up probably not
<wxl> and proabably not if it used to work
<wxl> i've heard of cables dying and/or coming unseated
<wxl> the latter especially so with laptops
<KM0201> i had a hard drive that i thought was going bad one time, because it kept makng this clicking noise.
<wxl> hahahahah
<Ned1> I have disassebled it, for cleaning cpu fan and installing a better hard driver
<wxl> we call that jra in the bike industry, KM0201
<KM0201> jra?
<wxl> as in "i was just riding along when..."
<KM0201> lol,
<Ned1> HD *
<wxl> so you have a new hard drive.. might have been installed incorrectly or whatever
<KM0201> well, the hard drive ended up being fine, but when i went to remove the molex connector, i discovered a single broken wire inside the molex connector....
<wxl> i'd say you likely have a hardware (read: not lubuntu) issue
<KM0201> i toko the HD back, bought a power supply, and the problem never occurred again.
<wxl> sweeet
<KM0201> only thing i can assume, is the irregular voltage was causing the platters to click and clack from starting/stopping
<Ned1> wxl, yes I am having that feeling too
<Ned1> not sure powersupply can be replaced in laptops
<Ned1> maybe this old notebook has served it's time
<Ned1> I should just focus on replacing it rather than keep it up
<KM0201> Ned1: its not really the power supply that goes bad on a laptop (as that is n the outside) its the power connector that is inside the case, they can be replaced, but it's not for the novice
<KM0201> usually requires to remove the motherboard (which can be a pain on some laptops)
<Ned1> I shall have to replace the fan too, as it has become considerably more noisy than it used to be
<KM0201> and soldering on a new connector
<wxl> that's a little beyond me
<wxl> i fear no mac, brave soul that i am, but i don't trust myself soldering
<wxl> i'd like to say i could but alas.
<Ned1> I have had bad luck lately
<Ned1> both my computers have failed me
<Ned1> they are all old like 4 years or so
<Ned1> the other one have some strange issues with power on/off button
<Ned1> I cannot switch it on anylonger at all
<Ned1> it used to be a good one, ran windows 7 and ubuntu fine
<Ned1> lubuntu too
<Ned1> desktop environment in Ubuntu is very nice, but I like the simple light mplayer setup
<Ned1> not taxing to the system, and suits my purpose
<KM0201> Ned1: are you talkin gabout "ubuntu" or "lubuntu".. cuz i'd call the DE of ubuntu, anything but "light"
<Ned1> thanks for the tips, I shall have to check for bad connectors and wires
<Ned1> Yes I was talking about the Ubuntu desktop, gnome with something?
<Ned1> it looks very nice
<wxl> yes, gnome with bloat
<wxl> it's pretty and all but damn that's a lot of crap
<wxl> well, actually, i really hate unity
<Ned1> yes, unity, that's it
<KM0201> wxl: i agree
<KM0201> Ned1: it might look nice but it's certainly not "light"
<Ned1> I suppose if you have tons of cpu ram and 64 bit system you hardly know it is bloated ?
<wxl> ridiculous icons
<wxl> i guess
<wxl> but that's waste processing you could use for virtual machines and other fun stuff :D
<KM0201> Ned1: did you ever use gnome 2.x?
<Ned1> I have a regular 2GHz cpu and 1GB ram and I notice totem and flash player is very heavy on the system
<wxl> sweet
<wxl> i got a 1.5ghz laptop
<wxl> screaming
<Ned1> no, not yet
<KM0201> Ned1: if you had never used gnome 2.x (gnome 3 sucks as bad, if not worse than, unity).. then that explains why you like Unity..
<KM0201> LXDE saved me... cuz i'd ahve had to go Xfce, and i didn't really want to do that
<Ned1> yes, 1.5 can be all fine, even with the latest. It does depend upon other specs in the cpu. Not sure how it works
<Ned1> in all the disassembling I might have ruined wires and connectors, darn I thought I was careful
<Ned1> I my  mind a notebook should preferably run for 10 years without hard ware failure
<Ned1> I am afraid sellers and makers wants us to update ever three years or so
<Ned1> which is just a way to keep the money flowing
<Ned1> back later ; )
#lubuntu 2011-10-25
<wxl> funny. new kernel's out with an unexpected surprise.. wii remote support
<phil42> i screwed up my .conifig/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml file. where can i get a fresh copy?
<phil42> .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> phil42: why not load the live cd and just copy from there?
<phil42> good idea
<phil42> i will do that,  thankyou
<Unit193> Or just rename the current one and reboot
<wxl> touche
<scribus12> is there ubuntu software center in lubuntu?
<scribus12> is there ubuntu software center in lubuntu?
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> for this release Lubuntu Software Centre wasnt ready, but it's going to be included in 12.04
<bioterror> and you can install Ubuntu Software Centre if youw ant
<bioterror> *you want
<bioterror> you can install Lubuntu Software Centre from a PPA
<bioterror> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Introducing-Lubuntu-Software-Center-221531.shtml for example
<scribus12> oh. I see.
<scribus12> bioterror: I personally don't use it but this is for my parents laptop.
<l33_> hi
<l33_> omagical when i enter a chan
<l33_> oops
<john32> hi i installed a fresh copy of lubuntu how can i get my tango term theme from gnome
<john32> on another system ages ago lubuntu-desktop was installed after gnome
<john32> and it inherited my color schemes from tango
<john32> perhaps it's some package i need to install
<john32> the most ive been able to find is this post http://blogs.n1zyy.com/andrew/2009/02/02/tango-color-scheme-for-xfce-terminal/
<Unit193> john32: I would assume that's a normal GTK theme and could be placed in ~/.themes
<john32> mm perhaps where might i find it
<john32> currently dont have access to an ubuntu system
<john32> but i know in the past when i did install lxde on top of ubuntu
<john32> lxterminal inherited the tango theme
<Unit193> !info industrialtango-theme
<Unit193> WOuld that be it?
<ubot5> industrialtango-theme (source: industrialtango-theme): Industrial Tango GTK theme. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 104 kB
<john32> ah perhaps
<john32> Description:
<john32> Industrial Tango GTK theme
<john32> The Industrial Tango GTK theme. At the moment the package contains:
<john32> * the GTK configuration and
<john32> * Metacity configuration for the theme.
<john32> perhaps
<john32> that i don't think is it though
<john32> quit
<Unit193> Awww.... Just when I thought human-theme might be it :/
<john32> nope still no tango theme in lxterminal hmmm how did i do it that last time
<Unit193> Ah, I asked if human-theme was it, and you'd need to change it in lxappearance
<john32> ive installed guake that has it :P
<john32> but i really would like to be able to copy the schema or whatever to lxterm
<john32> Unit193: lxapperance doesn't let you chance lxterminal colors though
<LubuntuPowered> so i ran the update for 11.10 and it froze during the update, warned me that it will cause the OS to act silly if i canceled, but i had no choice
<LubuntuPowered> now i'm getting all sorts of errors, and the desktop/ graphical interface is looking weird now
<LubuntuPowered> chris@chris-Millennia-GS:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<LubuntuPowered> Reading package lists... Done
<LubuntuPowered> Building dependency tree
<LubuntuPowered> Reading state information... Done
<LubuntuPowered> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<LubuntuPowered> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LubuntuPowered>  gtk2-engines-pixbuf : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.6-0ubuntu5) but 2.24.4-0ubuntu2 is installed
<john32> hehe update from 11.04 11.10 was not smooth
<bioterror> :D
<john32> pretty much the reason im using lubuntu right now is because the GNOME3 shell and Unity is unusable
<LubuntuPowered>  libgail18 : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.6-0ubuntu5) but 2.24.4-0ubuntu2 is installed
<LubuntuPowered>  libpam-modules : PreDepends: libpam-modules-bin (= 1.1.2-2ubuntu8.3) but 1.1.3-2ubuntu2.1 is installed
<LubuntuPowered> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<john32> it's like using KDE 4.0
<john32> lol
<john32> it's pretty bad when kubuntu looks more stable than ubuntu.. but i do like where unity is going it just needs to work a bit smoother :)
<john32> another issue i had when updating was the network configuration thing
<john32> http://kevindubois.com/blog/2011/10/14/solved-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-upgrade-waiting-for-network-configuration/
<john32> LubuntuPowered: maybe aptitude can help resolve your broken dependencies
<bioterror> use the F!
<Nyashka> hi all!
<Nyashka> Enybode here?
<Nyashka> dy
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> no ones here
<Nyashka> :( bad
<Nyashka> only bots here yes?
<Nyashka> who can help?
<Nyashka> i have qustion
<bioterror> !ask | Nyashka
<ubot5> Nyashka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bioterror> <3
<Nyashka> How do I change lxdm on lightdm?
<bioterror> is there a real reason for this?
<Nyashka> yes
<Nyashka> old computer...
<emce_PL> but lxdm is also lightweight login manager
<Nyashka> for Netbook is also important
<bioterror> not good enough
<bioterror> and I dont want to instruct you to "fix lightdm" or "rollback to lxdm" ;)
<Nyashka> <emce_PL>  no very light and he just bad
<bioterror> there's a reason why Lubuntu did not use lightdm for this cycle
<Myrtti> it's only a login manager
<bioterror> you should our dev's vision ;)
<bioterror> +trust
<bioterror> !lightdm
<bioterror> :o
<Nyashka> lightdm is nice, lxdm not nice
<bioterror> why lxdm is not nice?
<Nyashka> lightdm better in all
<bioterror> Nyashka, some facts
<Nyashka> <bioterror>  google pictures
<Nyashka> ...
<bioterror> you just type your username and password
<bioterror> that's all for what you use it :D
<bioterror> and hi to myrtti ;)
<Nyashka> <bioterror> not only
<Myrtti> bioterror: ohai
<Nyashka> PLEASE, TELL WORKING HOWTO!
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Myrtti> no reason to get abusive with caps
<bioterror> next!
<Nyashka> HERE IS COMPETENT SPECIALIST?
<Myrtti> please push your CAPS LOCK key off
<Nyashka> sudo apt-get install lightdm - first step, and second - ?
<Nyashka> how add in config?
<bioterror> Nyashka, really, I'm not going to wipe too
<Nyashka> i need add it in config
<Myrtti> Nyashka: installing software is easy, if you had done teeniest bit of research you would have found out how stuff is installed
<Nyashka> http://www.lubuntu.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2663#p2663
<Myrtti> Nyashka: please don't expect people to spoonfeed you, have some initiative and responsibility yourself - since you want to take some by installing non-default dm
<Nyashka> in the new lxde will not lxdm
<Nyashka> in future
<bioterror> Future is not present
<Nyashka> i have now please
<Nyashka> want
<bioterror> go with the flow and enjoy the moment you're living right now. and let the dev's handle migration from LXDM to LightDM in Lubuntu
<Nyashka> have > want
<Nyashka> ok and how add in config?
<Nyashka> ?
<Nyashka> :(
<Nyashka> ok maybe me answer on ubuntu channel
<Nyashka> bb all here!
<emce_PL> hey guys - I searched for solution, but nobody could help me - maybe now
<emce_PL> I use normal root account (su root) with changed root password, and after first login on root account after trying to reboot or halt system there is a prompt about password, which dissapear after few second
<emce_PL> I use root account only in console
<Goliat> Hello. I'm thinking about changing to Lubuntu but i was wondering how it well it works with software like dropbox?
<Goliat> I also have an ATI graphics card. I know about the issues with ATI drivers in Gnome, How is it with drivers in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> kernels and drivers are all the same
<bioterror> lubuntu is just LXDE Components on top of the Openbox windowmanager
<emce_PL> Dropbox works perfect in Lubuntu
<KM0201> Goliat: i use dropbox with Lubuntu, works fine
<bioterror> as Gnome is metacity or something + gnome stuff ;)
<bioterror> with dropbox you just need to make it autostart
<bioterror> and that's all?
<KM0201> bioterror: pretty much.
<Goliat> bioterror: So installing the fglrx will work fine?
<KM0201> if the drivers work in Ubuntu, they will work fine in Lubuntu
<KM0201> i use Dual Screens on my Nvidia card, just like I use Dual screens in Ubuntu.... Activate Nvidia driver, setup twinview.
<Goliat> KM0201: Nice, Did you use the ubuntu install for dropbox?
<KM0201> Goliat: of course
<KM0201> Goliat: what other package would i use?
<KM0201> Goliat: LXDE and Unity, are just window dressing, under the hood, it's the same OS.
<emce_PL> You can use Ubuntu One instead of dropbox or with dropbox
<stlsaint> Goliat: packaging is exactly the same as with ubuntu for .bin .deb etc
<KM0201> emce_PL: not really sure what that has to do w/ anything, but.. ok
<Goliat> KM0201: I don't know, But when i installed dropbox on fedora with xfce it was a bit awkward to get it working, Was worried it could be the same in Lubuntu
<emce_PL> Ubuntu One is storage service dedicated for Ubuntu
<KM0201> Goliat: dunno about the fedora packaging (although it should have been just fine).. all i can tell you, is i installed it the exact same way on Lubuntu, as I did on Ubuntu... Download .deb, install deb.
<KM0201> emce_PL: so?
<KM0201> still has nothing to do w/ dropbox, which is the question at hand.
<emce_PL> if You use DropBox, you can use UbuntuOne also
<KM0201> Goliat: only difference is as bioterror pointed out, once its installed, you'll have to set it to autostart.
<KM0201> emce_PL: i understand that... but. i don't understand why you're bringing up UbuntuOne.. it doesn't integrate any better/worse than Dropbox.
<KM0201> he asked about dropbox, not ubuntu one
<Goliat> KM0201: Ok, Do most of the software for Ubuntu work on Lubuntu because they are so close?
<KM0201> Goliat: they all do
<KM0201> again, LXDE(Lubuntu) is simply window dressing.. if you install the app, and any dependant libraries.... if it works on Ubuntu/Unity, or Kubuntu, or whatever, it will work on Lubuntu
<stlsaint> Goliat: im not sure your understanding what everyone is saying....ubunut and (L)ubuntu are the same base OS (wiht a few tweaks) minus the Desktop environment.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> there i can find running program with icons in tray. 10.04 system
<KM0201> JohnDoe_71Rus: if the program has a system try icon, just make sure system tray is in your panel, and you'll see the icons
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i have space between icons. i want find what this
<KM0201> what happens if you click the space?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nothing
<Goliat> stlsaint: Yeah im not the best with linux distributions. I was unsure if its ok to say they are the same Os. But ive had the idea that the different desktop environments make's it well hard to run a program such as dropbox,
<KM0201> Goliat: *sometimes*.. but 99% of the time, apps integrate into any desktop environment pretty well... as for dropbox, trust me on that one, it'll work just fine
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/rkk1e3ew5/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nm-applet, volti, space, caffeine...
<Goliat> KM0201: Okay. It sounds much better than fedora then :P
<KM0201> Goliat: Fedora is a fine release.. but Fedora is typically gonna be a bit better for an experienced linux user. also, apples to oranges, Fedora is RH based, Ubuntu is Debian based
<KM0201> JohnDoe_71Rus: i dunno, that does look weird..  http://imagebin.org/180683
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dunno == does not?
<Goliat> KM0201: Yeah that's definitely true, Xfce with fedora is a challange. Do you mean .rpm when you say RH?
<KM0201> JohnDoe_71Rus: yes
<KM0201> Goliat: yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it start after caffeine install. but in ubuntu with caffeine icons fine
<KM0201> Goliat: just install Lubuntu, and come back here w/ any questions you have, i'll be around quite a while... other than the ATI driver (i never use ATI) I can probably help you w/ most stuff if you need it.
<Goliat> KM0201: Thank you for the help. It will probably go smooth since i used ubuntu some time ago. I'm sure it will go well with Lubuntu when i install it. :)
<KM0201> good luck
<Goliat> Thanks for all the help guys. Bye!
<fivefivesix> hmm this is odd im not getting any sound through firefox or what not i am from my other machine though via line in
<fivefivesix> and it was working before
<fivefivesix> and ive checked alsamixer
<KM0201> fivefivesix: i have a lot of problems w/ alsa... i usually install pulseaudio and pavucontrol -- make adjustments as necessary, and everythign works fine
<fivefivesix> pulseaudio is installed by default
<KM0201> no its not
<fivefivesix> i know it was working like an hour ago
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<KM0201> then install pavucontrol
<fivefivesix> yeah i just needed pavucontrol ill see what that can do
<fivefivesix> i can see the bar moving in output devices in pavucontrol
<fivefivesix> ahh so annoying
<fivefivesix> i bet it fucked up when i installed amarok
<fivefivesix> okay this has really stumped me
<fivefivesix> everything seems to be alright
<leszek> hi
<fivefivesix> its like the sound is being directed to the wrong device
<fivefivesix> or something
<fivefivesix> okay that's very weird i went into Configuration
<fivefivesix> and changed the profile
<fivefivesix> from Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<fivefivesix> to something else
<fivefivesix> and then back again
<brother-> (y)
<brother-> oh
<BenPA> hi all ... I am trying to remove this entry from my $PATH ... /usr/bin/sbin/ ... issue is that this entry has an extra slash after sbin .. any ideas?
<BenPA> hi all ... I am trying to remove this entry from my $PATH in Lubuntu 11.10 ... /usr/bin/sbin/ ... issue is that this entry has an extra slash after sbin .. any ideas?
<BenPA> hi all ... I am trying to remove this entry from my $PATH in Lubuntu 11.10 ... /usr/bin/sbin/ ... issue is that this entry has an extra slash after sbin .. any ideas?
<BenPA> hi all ... I am trying to remove this entry from my $PATH in Lubuntu 11.10 ... /usr/bin/sbin/ ... issue is that this entry has an extra slash after sbin .. any ideas?
<leszek> where is the op to kickban BenPA ?
<Myrtti> why would he be kicked?
<BenPA> not sure what you mean leszek
<leszek> because he spams the channel ?
<BenPA> sorry I am not spamming
<leszek> in half an hour you asked the same question over and over again
<BenPA> or if I am I am sorry
<Myrtti> you both need to be patient :-)
<BenPA> ok I will
<leszek> in other channels you would be kicked by now :P
<Myrtti> depends on what you mean by other channels ;-)
<leszek> #ubuntu
<leszek> :P
<Myrtti> no, not really
<Myrtti> anyway that meta discussion belongs elsewhere
<BenPA> just trying to solve a problem to make things better for others ... meant no harm
<Tm_T> BenPA: no problem
<Tm_T> leszek: for future, just ask nicely people to be patient, no point asking kick if there hasn't been any guidance beforehand
<bioterror> Tm_T, sometimes people just thinks that IRC works like Ikea's "ask from our employer" chat ;)
<Tm_T> never tried that
<BenPA> bioterror ... I don't think that way
<bioterror> BenPA, that path should be /etc/profile
<bioterror> unless you have a .bashrc or something of your own which add a path
<BenPA> bioterror ... there is a bashrc but what harm would there be to add /etc/profile .. I am willing to try anything at this point ... I've been trying to solve this issue for about 2 weeks now
<bioterror> check your /etc/profile
<bioterror> I have there:
<bioterror> if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then
<bioterror>   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<bioterror> else
<bioterror>   PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games"
<bioterror> fi
<bioterror> (sorry for not pastebin ;)
<Myrtti> shame on you ;-)
<bioterror> Dr. Sbaitso! ;)
<BenPA> bioterror ... I do not see any reference to PATH in that file
<bioterror> is that so?
<bioterror> I really dont have lubuntu machine near me, but I can boot from stick
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> if only I know where I put my stick
<BenPA> bioterror ... ultimately, I am trying to create a custome stick but remastersys disappeared on me
<leszek> re
<bioterror> BenPA, got it! /etc/login.defs
<bioterror> that's where those path's are defined
<BenPA> bioterror ... ok hold a sec
<BenPA> bioterror ... ok, here is my issue ... I searched launchpad for any previous issue on the subject of Lubuntu not doing a shutdown/reboot/logout from the menu buttons ... where might those be defined in there ... I can do init 0 or shutdown -h or -r now from the consold but menu buttons don't work ... it was suggested to reinstall because I was using 11.04 but I upgraded to 11.10 and the problem still remains
<bioterror> I think those are done with consolekit
<bioterror> I really cant understand why they wont work
<BenPA> I installed kde desktop on top of lubuntu and I had an issue of the kde plasma option not starting until I changed from lxde to kdm ... everything else works great and the speed is great but it just won't shutdown/reboot/logout
<BenPA> well . that is two of us
<bioterror> did it work before KDM?
<BenPA> on 11.04 no
<bioterror> I've never encountered that kind of problem
<BenPA> well, I am not the only one ... it has been going on for a while per the launchpad info I found
<xxb> has anyone else found the icons for Desktop and the home Dir do not show in PCManFM
<xxb> for me they're showing up as just normal folders
<xxb> in the side menu not as like their special icon that they appear in go
<xxb> they did in natty
<usertwo> how do i change the wallpaper to black solid colour on the desktop?
<Neosano> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Neosano> usertwo, wallpaper mode: Fill with background color only
<Neosano> usertwo, that's in desktop preferences (right click on the desktop)
<xxb> usertwo: right click on the desktop
<usertwo> Neosano: when i right click on desktop i dont get desktop prefernces. only terminal emulator and web browser
<usertwo> obconf?
<usertwo> reconfigure?
<Neosano> huh?
<usertwo> i cant add a  new folder to the desktop. something is wrong in the configuration.
<bioterror> cd ~/Desktop
<bioterror> mkdir test
<bioterror> and does it appear?
<usertwo> it looks like the old style unix dialog box. i had the menu you are referring to for about 5 minutes and then it 'switched' to this one. i must have changed something on the settings
<usertwo> i did remove all extra desktops. i am only using 1 for now
<xxb> ah interesting my icon issue went away :)
<xxb> xdg-user-dirs-update must have fixed it
<Neosano> aha
<Neosano> he checked the box
<xxb> which box?
<Neosano> in desktop preferences, second tab
<Neosano> show menus provided by window managers
<Neosano> now I checked it too, can't get it back :D
<xxb> well i wont check it lol
<xxb> otherwise i wont be able to get it back
<xxb> actually you can probably open it from the commandline
<xxb> to get it back
<Neosano> how? :D
<Neosano> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5724/201110251935491280x800s.png
<Neosano> this is the menu we see
<Neosano> in previous versions of lubuntu ( if I remember correctly ) after checking this box I was able to see both menus
<usertwo> Neosano: thats what i thought i was when i checked it
<Neosano> so.. any ideas how to get the goddamn menu back?
<usertwo> Neosano: i thought if there was an option to check the box...there would be an option to uncheck the box!
<Neosano> yeah, but to uncheck the box I need the menu :<
<Neosano> oh lemme reboot..
<usertwo> Neosano: that wont help
<Neosano> I know.. but I clicked "exit" option
<Neosano> :D
<Neosano> soo..
<usertwo> Neosano: any luck getting the desktop menu back?
<Neosano> no
<Neosano> :(
<usertwo> Neosano: oopss..sorry if i made you break your desktop...you were only trying to help
<Neosano> ha-ha :D no problem
<Neosano> bioterror, any way to solve our problem?
<usertwo> Neosano: as with ubuntu..there is always a cl solution..i just need to find it!
<Neosano> there's must be a config file somewhere -o-
<l33_> starting compiz often brings the desktop back here :)
<wxl> l33_: funny, initially i think that compiz is incompatible with the goals of lubuntu but upon further reflection it seems that on some systems lubuntu may be the key to making compiz possible!
<l33_> hi wxl ;)
<l33_> compiz running fine here
<l33_> without any notable cpu load
<wxl> unfortunately my issue is i don't think i could get the 3d working well with my stupid nvidia/powerpc setup
<KM0201> wxl: no powerpc nvidia driver?
<wxl> well the nv driver ain't all that
<wxl> nouveau works better
<wxl> still not ideal
<wxl> in other gripes i wish that the lubuntu mailing list had a home outside of launchpad because that public archive is darn slow to update
<wxl> i sent two posts and didn't get replies and i'm thinking the issue may be how i sent them (via another address but with the identity i'm subscribed under) although i got no bounces or anything
<KM0201> wxl: weird, i use the Nvidia drier flawlessly
<wxl> ppc tho KM0201 ?
<KM0201> no... sorry, i keep forgetting that.
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> :)
<wxl> i resized my partition last night and loaded debian on there
<wxl> i'm going to see if an "officially supported" install doesn't work better
<wxl> i am remiss to deviate from lubutnu because i appreciate it's ease of use but at least i still got lxde
<wxl> and perhaps having the comparison will help work out some lubuntu ppc bugs
<wxl> i'm convinced, for example, there are issues with processor usage
<wxl> i had to get out icepacks just to keep the thing from shutting down when making a patched network-manager
<wxl> runs way too hot
<panfist> hi, i have a current ubuntu 10.10 installed on lvm, and i'd like to install lubuntu 11.10 side-by-side with that,
<panfist> however i'm in the lubuntu installer and it doesn't seem to recognize the lvm stuff, i just shows a large unknown partition
<panfist> is it possible to install lubuntu into an existing lvm volume group?
<wxl> well that's poopy
 * wxl has little experience with lvm
<wxl> you're using the graphical installer?
<panfist> yes
<wxl> you MIGHT try the alternate installter
<panfist> well, i kept reading about how lvm makes everything more awesome but it has caused me nothing by problems
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i hear unity's supposed to be awesome too
<wxl> OH SNAP
<wxl> ;)
<panfist> oh my god unity
<panfist> that's why i was still on ubuntu 10.10
<panfist> i'm currently resizing the ext4 partition that's within my lvm volume group, that's almost done. when it finishes i will reboot and try the alternate installer
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> yeah i can't make promises but you might get lucky
 * wxl now realizes what LVM is
 * wxl is still skeptical of software RAID
<panfist> hmm it seems like after i manually activated the lvm group on command line, and refreshed that screen in the graphical installer it does see something, but i'll have to wait until the parition resize is complete before i'll know if i can do anything
<panfist> software raid and lvm don't have very much to do with each other, but i have to say that the mdadm software raid package is most excellent
<wxl> seems somewhat similar but i guess i'm clueless :D
<panfist> you can use mdadm and do all kinds of software raid without touching lvm, and i have for the last several years
<panfist> the performance is great, it's very stable, the maintainer is active on the mailing lists
<panfist> hands down better than motherboard raid, but if real hardware raid is available then that's usually much better than mdadm
<wxl> i need to get over my skepticism
<panfist> i was in the process of simultaneously adding disks to a raid array and changing levels from 5 to 6, had a power outage, and when i rebooted it just happily resumed...nothing was lost
<wxl> phew
<wxl> i was in the process of backing up a bunch of data when my drives failed on me
<wxl> sadly dd offered no help :'(
<panfist> i hate to be that guy that has to top your story, but later on i had some problems with that same raid array...
<wxl> oh?
<panfist> i shut down the server to upgrade the nic, and when i booted it back up, four out of six drives were missing.
<panfist> it turns out that they just completely died
<wxl> DOH
<panfist> four simultaneous hard drive failures...probably the most unlikely thing that's ever happened in my life
<panfist> they were from three different batches too...the first thing everyone thinks is that i bought them all at once
<wxl> heh
<wxl> i've learned to hate certain manufacturers..
<panfist> obviously it had to be some problem with the system, but i never found what it was, everything seemed fine but i never reused any of that hardware anyway
<panfist> they werent seagate drives if that's who you're thinking
<panfist> western digitals
<wxl> EXACTLY :)
<panfist> i got burned on the seagate 1tb drives when those first came out
<usertwo> anyone know how to modify config file for pcmanfm
<leszek> usertwo: it depends what you want to configure ?
<wxl> not much to modify.. what do you want to do usertwo ?
<usertwo> i inadvertently checked the option 'let window manager control options'...and now when i right click on desktop i get terminal emulator, web browser....notthe usual 'create new folder'. i want to get the original menu back
<usertwo> i have tried modifying the config file but it keeps 'resetting' to the same options
<leszek> usertwo: under [desktop] set show_wm_menu=0
<usertwo> leszek: i tried that..saved it..but no change..do i need to reboot or just logout/login
<usertwo> leszek: i have also just completely reinstalled pcmanfm but the menu=1 persists
<leszek> relogin should work
<usertwo> let me try again
<usertwo> i just deleted the whole line show_wm_menu=1 from pcmanfm.config, saved and rebooted, and its back!
<usertwo> there must be a bug..a check box should be able to be unchecked
<panfist> i'm using the graphical installer and chose to download updates while installing...the mirror it picked is horribly slow. i'm downloading at 30KB/s, 10 of 57 packages done so far and i don't even know how large the remaining packages are
<panfist> i'm assuming at this point there is nothing i can do about it...?
<wxl> well that's weird
<wxl> but unless you want to start over, uh, no
<wxl> but it should (if i remember correctly) be using closest mirror
<wxl> you in the us?
<panfist> yes, east coast, nj to be exact
<panfist> hmm i don't know if it switched mirrors or the speed kicked up, because it's much faster now
<panfist> actually it's done now
<wxl> well nevermind
<wxl> might have switched mirrors
<wxl> i don't remember if it's the case with ubuntu but i know with debian it defaults to a sort of cluster of mirrors in the us, all based out of one address
<wxl> so the idea of switching between mirrors in that cluster is not odd
<wxl> best bet looks like argonne natl lab right now
<wxl> my old stand by (osu open source lab-- as i'm less than an hour away from it) is running at 1/5th the speed and is one day behind
<morri> hi anybiody here?
<wxl> yep
<morri> good. opened synaptic and this came uo :
<morri> wait
<morri> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<morri> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<morri> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<morri> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wxl> hold, phone
<morri> think it maybe problem since the klast update but recently it still worked
<wxl> wow that's fun
<morri> have totell i am on my wubi which still has 11.04 btw
<bioterror> morri, what if you open terminal and: sudo apt-get update
<KM0201> yea
<morri> Reading package lists... Error!
<morri> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<morri> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<morri> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<morri> no idea where it comes from all of a sardine
<bioterror> morri
<morri> yes
<bioterror> sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<wxl> yeah that's kind of what i was thinking
<morri> thats removing something isnt it?
<bioterror> yes
<panfist> i was doing an inline upgrade with a previous 10.10 version of ubuntu, and the graphical installer said that some previously selected packages failed to restore to the new install
<bioterror> you have something corrupted there
<panfist> it didn't say which ones...is there a log of that anywhere?
<morri> i havent upgraded this one yet..
<wxl> panfist: yeah hold on i gotta remember where
<morri> because being this wubi it is always a bit more jittery about stuff
<morri> how do i call up logs again?
<bioterror> morri, isnt it time to move to a real installation? :)
<morri> i have got a real one on my pc
<wxl> panfist: try /var/log/dpkg.log
<morri> thisd ois my laptop and its cd drive istn working anymore
<KM0201> morri: can it boot USB?
<morri> not sure but if it can i havent got a big usb  :p
<wxl> net install!
<wxl> you can make the pc the server :D
<morri> net install is pretty complicated isnt it?
<panfist> wxl everything there looked successful. extremely long file, though. scanning for keywords like "fail" or "error" didn't turn up anything useful
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<wxl> it's pretty complicated, yes
<panfist> oh well, it's not that important, i'll figure it out as i go along. thanks for the help
<wxl> but so is trying to put lipstick on a pig :D
<morri> haha
<morri>  not a farmer either :p
<wxl> panfist: you could also try /var/log/apt/history.log
<wxl> hahahah
<panfist> hmm it looks like it only failed on irssi because i installed irssi in the live environment
<panfist> well, presumably because i installed irssi in the live environment
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> you can always fix it if need be
<panfist> actually, i interpreted that wrong because the timestamps on these log files are from before i started the installation,
<panfist> so i had some minor error installing irssi in the live environment, and there's nothing in here about the actions done by the installer
<panfist> oh well, like i said i'll figure it out while i'm using it. at the first chance i get i'm re-installing from scratch and ditching LVM anyway
<panfist> once again, thanks for all the help
<wxl> hah
<wxl> i thought lvm was all that and a bag of chips :D
<panfist> i think mdadm is really great, lvm not so much
<panfist> cheers
<morri> what exactly am i removing by the listrs?
<morri> okay whatever was corrupted it works now again
<morri> thanks
<Satta_> hello
<wxl> yo
<Satta_> Im new to Lubuntu and I need some help
<wxl> with what?
<KM0201> duh, with lubuntu
<KM0201> ;)
 * wxl slaps KM0201 
<Satta_> i wanto to browse into a windows filesystem
<bioterror> that funny sparrow in the left bottom corner is a "start" menu ;)
<KM0201> bioterror: :)
<wxl> Satta_: open file manager and use URI like smb://server/share
<Satta_> I do this in xubuntu with Gigolo
<bioterror> open file manager and type: smb://ip.add.re.ss/ after pressing ctrl+l ;)
<Satta_> ok then i must install samba
<bioterror> wxl was fastah
<wxl> Satta_: no
 * wxl ftw
<bioterror> you need samba only for sharing
<bioterror> and sharing is caring!
<KM0201> Satta_: are you wanting to access a windows filesystem that is on the same machien (ie, a dual boot system ) or  is it another machine on the network?
<KM0201> that seemed to be the logical second question... :)
<Satta_> In the same network
<Satta_> yes I doit now
<KM0201> Satta_: ok, smb://ipaddress
<Satta_> thank's guys you rock!!!
<wxl> np
<bioterror> if you have configure your network properly, smb://hostname/share/ ;)
<bioterror> +d
<KM0201> wxl or bioterror have you guys messed w/ OpenVaultMedia yet? (don't know if you guys have home NAS's.. but it's slick)
<Satta_> yes I'm testing lubuntu in virtualbox
<wxl> KM0201: no still need to build my NAS
<Satta_> but I always use tools for browse folder
<bioterror> KM0201, my desktop computer is my NAS
<Unit193> ^^
<KM0201> wxl: i don't know if you jsut plan on using a server OS, like ubuntu server, or maybe if you were gonna use Freenas... if you were considering FreeNAs, take a look at openmediavault (#openmediavault) it's based on Debian
<Satta_> thank's again wxl
<wxl> thanks for the advice KM0201
<wxl> np Satta_
<KM0201> bioterror: well thats a good way to do things iguess, i just like stuff stored elsewhere, plus, w/ several PC's/laptops in the family, its nice having a NAS
<bioterror> FreeNAS could be a nice solution
<bioterror> if you have a atom board or something for spare
<KM0201> bioterror: freenas WAS a nice solution, until ixsystems took it over.
<KM0201> now, it' s like a rolling beta
<wxl> unix should not be a beta
<KM0201> OVM was started by one of  the original developer of FreeNas...
<bioterror> chromium said freenas.org is possible phishing site
<wxl> ..but that's for offtopic.. :D
<KM0201> bioterror: yeah, its been doing that, they're up in arms at #freenas about it, trying to get it resolved
<wxl> i like unix but i think i'm kind of over it
<KM0201> its safe though
 * wxl DOES have a lot of respect for NetBSD tho (of course it runs NetBSD!)
<KM0201> wxl: well, for me, part o the appeal of OVM, is that it's based on debian, which i'm much more familiar w/, as opposed to Freenas/BSD
<wxl> i spent a long time messing with unix so it is not unfamiliar to me but there's a lot more support, i feel, with linux, and frankly i think there's a lot of infastructure that's just more intuitive
<wxl> also unix tends to be extremely secure and stable but at the cost of limiting newer features/options/drivers/advances/etc.
<wxl> in the end, i don't see that as a boon. thought i did once, but nope.
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> off the subject.. but.. how do you reconfigure your source list from command line?
<KM0201> like choose a different server for it to check for the index of files
<wxl> echo deb | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> where deb is what you want to add
<KM0201> no...
<KM0201> thats not what i want
<wxl> ok
<wxl> acting too quick here :D
<wxl> when you say choose, are you saying you want to be presented with a list?
<KM0201> no, like for example
<wxl> or are you saying you know the server you want to use?
<wxl> e.g. change ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to somewhereelse.localserver.com/ubuntu ?
<KM0201> lets say in my repository listing.. i'm using "lug.mtu.edu".. and i want to change to "ftp.usf.edu"  how would i change that for my entire source list from command line
<wxl> oh that's where sed is your friend
<wxl> of course for you easiest way is nano
<KM0201> no, cuz then you' have to retype all that stuff
<wxl> well with nano it's like this:
<wxl> 1. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> 2. Ctrl-\
<wxl> 3. type lug.mtu.edu
<wxl> 4. type ftp.usf.edu
<wxl> 5. A
<wxl> (for all)
<wxl> done
<KM0201> i see
<wxl> well save and exit and all
<wxl> you could use a one liner with sed tho
<KM0201> i just thought maybe there was like a "dpkg-reconfigure sources.list
<wxl> oh mayhap
<wxl> but it's possible you have different mirrors set up for different things
<wxl> e.g. security, backports could come from different places
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> i know i have more than one server at use in my sources.list
<wxl> so if such a command existed, it would be doing a find/replace anyways
<wxl> at which point i might as well just use an editor of some kind
<KM0201> hmm, i guess
<wxl> here's a sed solution: sudo sed -i "s/archive.ubuntu.com/some.other.host.com/g" /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> one line does it all
<wxl> i'd backup sources.list just in case but that should work
<wxl> despite loving the command line i still struggle with regex which sed uses
<wxl> it works
<harryc3> Can anyone answer a question?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> i just did in fact
<harryc3> ha ha thank you.
<wxl> you're welcome
<wxl> have a nice day :D
<wxl> just kidding harryc3
<wxl> you can speak freely
<wxl> (hopefully)
<harryc3> I just bought an hp pavilion amd 64bit computer and cannot get lubuntu, either 64bit or 32 bit to install. At the end of the wubi work, a message appears: "An error occured: Permission denied and then refers me to a log entry for more info, which I cannot find. Any ideas?
<morri> by the way is there a thing that newer computer don't like lubuntu?
<harryc3> This HP doesn't like lubuntu.
<wxl> wubi right
<wxl> what is the log entry?
<wxl> like what is the reference?
<wxl> morri you know you're a silly gander, right?
<morri> why?
<wxl> ok, nevermind, you're right, newer computers are installed with a special anti-lubuntu chip.
<morri> I oncwe tried to boot a lubuntu cd on both a new laptop and another newer laptop and it never booted .
<morri> :P
<wxl> perhaps bad cd?
<wxl> i've had no such issues on this end
<morri> used the same on my old pc
<morri> i think it may be a graphical issue because that where it fails it fails to go onto the spalsh scvreen
<wxl> could be but saying it just doesn't work because it's new is not causation but correlation and likely unrelated
<wxl> there ARE sometimes bugs, too
<wxl> which only affect certain systems
<morri> i am afraid I don't want to try it on a even newer one because it might not work..
<wxl> but if you poll a bunch of newer computers, you might not see the problem again
<wxl> and in just the same sense a bunch of older computers might have problems where the two you have don't
<morri> just because i dlike to see how fast i t would be ^^
<wxl> in conclusion, you're a silly gander :D
<wxl> meanwhile you still with us harryc3 ?
<morri> by the way everytime oi start my pc, it goes into a switch off screen mode(or out of range before the spash screen with the login come on
<harryc3> yep
<wxl> so what was the log reference?
<harryc3> about to ask if there is another way to boot?
<wxl> do you have the exact wording?
<morri> i am just curious :p
<wxl> morri: i put money down on that being a driver issue
<morri> yeah must be one exlcusive to lubuntu because there wasnt a problem loading up all the other buntus on the cd
<wxl> might be. have you already looked for appropriate drivers? lspci | grep VGA
<wxl> wtf wubi uses torrent? does synaptic too????
<harryc3> chat crashed
<wxl> so'k harryc3
<harryc3> bad day
<wxl> it's all good
<wxl> i just found out wubi uses torrent
<wxl> that may be part of the problem
<wxl> your firewall(s) may be blocking
<wxl> and that log file is likely there but it's hidden so you won't see it in explorer
<wxl> navigate it through command prompt and you'll find it
<harryc3> hang on
<wxl> if you find it, throw it up on pastebin and we'll check it out
<wxl> in any case i betcha you won't have these problems if you just run the installer from the live cd (ubiquity) rather than within windows (wubi)
<harryc3> what is the windows equivalent of the ls command?
<wxl> dir
<harryc3> thanks. brings back memories.
<wxl> hahaha no crap
<harryc3> I can see the file. How do I get it to print it?
<wxl> you could also look at folder options or whatever in explorer
<wxl> turn off hiding
<harryc3> where do I turn off hiding
<harryc3> ?
<wxl> explorer > tools > folder options > view tab > files and folders > hidden files and folders > show hidden files and folders
<wxl> you could also notepad file
 * wxl is full of options
<wxl> then once you're in notepad, select all, copy, open pastebin.com, paste, click submit and give me the url
<wxl> for linux thereis a nice little program called pastebinit
<wxl> e.g. cat file | pastebinit
<wxl> you need some retarded gui piece of shit for winblows :D
<bioterror> wxl, or just press h -letter in pcmanfm ;)
<wxl> hmmm??
<wxl> wtf you talking about bioterror ?
<bioterror> oh that was windows hidden files :D
<bioterror> and btw. !language ;)
<wxl> oh bahg
<harryc3> back again. mIRC keeps losing you.
<wxl> wtf = what the flipperdoodle
<wxl> mIRC = barf
<harryc3> what were you saying abot the alternative to wubi?
<bioterror> Gentoo is a good alternative to Wubi
<wxl> well if you use the live cd and boot to it (don't let it boot to windows), then there's a graphical installer called ubiquity
<wxl> as wubi uses torrent that may be causing you problems
<bioterror> wubi is like BeOS 5 or what was it
<harryc3> right now the system is not offering a disk boot option. How do I defeat the hidden bios?
<wxl> awww that depends on your system/bios
<wxl> it should show you something at the beginning
<wxl> start banging f-keys :D
<bioterror> usually F2
<bioterror> or when using HP, F10
<bioterror> sometimes might be del -key
<harryc3> lemme try that. thanks so much to you guys. f10 is my starting point since this is an hp. I'll be back.
<wxl> see you soon :D
<bioterror> F9 is boot menu on HP's ;)
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> (I have to deal with hp's at work every day)
#lubuntu 2011-10-26
<Unit193> Nooo, it's genii-around! ;)
 * genii-around sips and looks in Unit193's general direction
<LubuntuPowered> it looks like my monitor resolution is capped at  800x600, before the upgrade to 11.10 i could set it higher
<bencc> when dragging a window in 11.10 it is getting smeared
<bencc> am I missing a video card driver?
<LubuntuPowered> so i still can't change my resolution to anything above 800x600 =[
<LubuntuPowered> all drivers and everything is updated, including video
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do.21.21
<gge0rge> hello
<gge0rge> can anyone help me with teamviewer on lubuntu please?
<urupica> my lubuntu box doesn't source my ~/.xinitrc file while booting. how can i fix that?
<lubuntu20dash> Hi, what was the command to upgrade lubuntu version in terminal mode?
<lubuntu20dash> Is, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<l33_> hi
<Bedardi-Raja> Hi. Am on Xubuntu 10.04 right now. Would a sudo apt-get intall lubuntu-desktop and changing the session after logging out get me started on Lubuntu? Thanks.
<Bedardi-Raja> install*
<leszek> hi
<nelson8874> hello
<nelson8874> trying to use banshee in lubuntu. But it doesn't play music....
<nelson8874> trying to use banshee in lubuntu. But it doesn't play music....
<wxl> so in my efforts to compare debian ppc (lxde spin) to lubuntu on a ppc, i can at least say getting through installation, proper booting, and the basic desktop was a PAIN IN THE BUTT with debian
<wxl> i did find lxmusic though and i like that a lot a lot a lot
<wxl> crap is lxde.org still down?
<Unit193> Is for me, and lxde.orc doesn't appear to exist :P
<Unit193> linux3.cc.ntu.edu.tw returned (NORECORDS)
<wxl> :(
<LucMove> Hey. How can I run applications at startup? ~/.config/openbox/autostart isn't working.
<wxl> you can click on them
<wxl> just kidding :D
<wxl> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<LucMove> that doesn't work either
<wxl> ~/.config/autostart
<wxl> ?
<LucMove> And, frankly, apps should be run on a per user basis. Running them from wholesale /etc. config is bullshit.
<LucMove> Pardon my French.
<wxl> oh it's ok, i don't speak french
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> like i said, try ~/.config/autostart
<wxl> oh
<wxl> preferences > desktop session settings > automaticaally started applications
<wxl> oh he left
<LucMove> nope, that didn't work either
<wxl> well now that's downright bizarre
<wxl> sounds like we might have a bug
<wxl> assume you've seen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cuQvQBIAo&noredirect=1 ?
<LucMove> are you a developer/maintainer?
<wxl> nope but i know when every possible solution doesn't work, it's usually a bug!
<LucMove> sigh
<wxl> seriously that works great for me
<wxl> what are you trying to run?
<LucMove> a terminal, scripts etc.
<LucMove> I can open another terminal and run autostart manually, then it works.
<LucMove> but I've been having to run it manually at every boot
<LucMove> I've been googling, some people say the right path is ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<LucMove> some people say it's ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<LucMove> I have both, neither works
<LucMove> they are both executable
<wxl> permission issues maybe?
<LucMove> even running as root it doesn't work
<LucMove> like I said, I can run it manually
<wxl> hm i don't have either
<LucMove> what do you mean?
<wxl> neither of the autostarts
<wxl> i do in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu
<LucMove> doesn't work either and not the right way to do it
<wxl> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  174 2011-07-22 07:24 autostart
<LucMove> plenty of documentation says it's  ~/.config/openbox/autostart
<LucMove> ok, thank you for your attention, I will come back later
<Cortex> Headphones don't seem to work with lubuntu on my laptop?
<Cortex> How can I fix this?
<mmaksimov> Cortex, does laptop play anything via build-in speakers?
<Cortex> yeah, the laptop speakers work fine
<Cortex> but when plugging the headphones, sound plays on both headphones AND laptop speakers
<mmaksimov> ooops... Are you sure this isn't a hardware problem of your laptop?
<mmaksimov> I mean, does it work normally with any OS other than lubuntu?
<z3r1n> ls
<z3r1n> hi
<z3r1n> somebody awake?
<wxl> nope
<Cortex> mmaksimov: same thing happened with Ubuntu and Puppy before
<wxl> that reeks of a hardware problem
<Cortex> well, is there anything to fix it?
<Cortex> it's an old compaq laptop, if that helps
<wxl> call compaq? ;)
<z3r1n> how can i disable/remove unity an get a decent gnome desktop on 11.10
<wxl> z3r1n: unity? are you getting lubuntu and ubuntu confused?
<Cortex> hehe. I heard there was a solution to headphones problem in old laptop models, but can't find it
<RaitoYagami> z3r1n get in #ubuntu
<z3r1n> wx1 not my friend, i installed lubuntu, and later ubuntu-desktop thinking in the old gnome desktop
<wxl> z3r1n: well ubuntu-desktop is basically ubuntu, so.......
<z3r1n> oh tnx that was helpful
<wxl> seriously, you're putting frankenstein together
<mmaksimov> z3r1n, "So do you join the Unity, or do you die here? Join! Die!" (c) Master from Fallout1
<wxl> i would ONLY install the gnome components you need
<wxl> you actually made more work for yourself
<z3r1n> i instaled gnome-panel and with it i obtained a gnome session but it lacks graphs and some things are weird
<z3r1n> before i used to have lbuntu with gnome and workd perfectly
<z3r1n> in 10.04 and 10.10
<Cortex> so no fix for the line out problem?
<wxl> Cortex: i'd google it. no idea.
<Cortex> hm. Well I can't even find a setting for sound. (Sorry, I'm new to Lubuntu)
<wxl> Cortex: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mmaksimov> Cortex, try alsamixer to see the sound settings
<wxl> (that's a command line program)
<mmaksimov> wxl, yes, and it "just works" in virtually any distro/DE/whatever :)
<wxl> didn't say it's bad mmaksimov :D
<mmaksimov> :D
<Cortex> thanks, I'll try these
<Cortex> ok, alsamixer says "headphone jack sense (off)"
<Cortex> is this the problem then?
<wxl> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/speakers-and-headphone-both-play-together-592807/
<wxl> http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2010/06/headphone-jack-sense-problem-in-ubuntu.html
<Cortex> woo, using alsamixer worked, I just turned jack sense on
<Cortex> thanks guys!
<wxl> yey
<Cortex> :) everyone is always helpful here. thanks again! gotta go!
#lubuntu 2011-10-27
<lubuntu20dash> Hello, what is the name of lubuntu new pdf cbz files reader?
<Guest4448> yes, but I don't know how I us this
<Guest4448> No too much. How to configure wifi connection with a SMC (SMCWBR14-N2)?
<Guest4448> In 11.10 it's possible us the WPS sistem?
<Guest4448> Where I can find the place to enter the pin of WPS sistem?
<Guest4448> But I have to much dificould config the windows of NMF
<Guest4448> What's up? I'm alone
<Guest4448> Sorry, I'm a absolute begginer.
<Guest4448> thank's for your help, See you.
<iamfennec> hello any one on ?
<iamfennec> need some help
<KM0201> iamfennec: go ahead and ask
<iamfennec> ok i'm useing lubuntu 10.04, i installed the unbuntu package managers ect because thats what i know. my update manager says i'm out of space and to use sudo apt-get clean
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> that doesn't really clean much, other than the cache.
<KM0201> if you're really out of space, you really need to fix your partition set up tto be truthful.
<KM0201> apt-get clean isn't gonna do "that much" on most PC's
<iamfennec> well i i thought that lubuntu manages all that
<KM0201> all versions of ubuntu keep a cache.
<KM0201> you clean it w/ apt-get clean
<iamfennec> i see but i have 30gigs set aside for lubuntu
<iamfennec> and i've not filled it up as far as i know
<iamfennec> so i'm kinda at a loss
<KM0201> ok then either 1. you did somethign wrong, or 2.  you've got a ton of music/movies/etc on your partition
<KM0201> hold on a ec
<iamfennec> now the update manager seems to be stuck all greyed out and doing nothing
<iamfennec> ok
<iamfennec> i have nothing like that at all, is the any way i can see how full the partition is like in windows ?
<KM0201> um
<KM0201> easiest way, is probably gparted
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install gparted
<iamfennec> ok
<iamfennec> i really don't know the ubuntu workflow for that stuff.
<KM0201> yah
<iamfennec> or lubuntu either
<KM0201> once that installs, open it up by going to menu/system tools/gparted
<iamfennec> is there a tutor somewhere i can learn this stuff
<iamfennec> ?
<iamfennec> k
<Unit193> You might actually want to find out it isn't correct
<KM0201> http://ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<iamfennec> ok one sec i need to restart i think
<Unit193> df -h and sudo fdisk -l (and pastebinit :P)
<KM0201> iamfennec: that's one thing that is helpful
<iamfennec> i'll come right back
<KM0201> i can never figure fdisk out, it never prints out my disk right, dunno why
<Unit193> Pastebinit
<Unit193> :P
<iamfennec> ok i'm back
<iamfennec> ok
<iamfennec> so gparted shows that i have my 2 partitons one for windows and the other lubuntu 24.97gb
<iamfennec> and it does look full
 * iamfennec looks 
<iamfennec> km0201 you there ?
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> so lubuntu is 24.97gigs, and its full
<iamfennec> yes
<KM0201> i'm nt sure how to see what folders are taking up the most space
<iamfennec> when i started into linux i was useing ubuntu 10.04  then a friend told me about lubuntu so i switched because i was on an older laptop
<KM0201> yeah, something isn't right.
<KM0201> not sure what, but.. something
<iamfennec> i stayed with 10.04 thinking it was going to be the same as ubuntu but it looked and acted diferent
<Unit193> Type   df -h into the terminal to see how much your /home is taking
<KM0201> Unit193: for me, that doesn't show anything for just "/home"
<KM0201> it just shows /dev/sda3
<iamfennec> so i figured out how to install the ubuntu software center and with it also gave me the update manager and snaptic package manager
<Unit193> du -h, wrong one :P
<KM0201> wow, yeah, thas right.
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> !purelxde | iamfennec
<ubot5> iamfennec: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<iamfennec> ok before i do anything can you exsplain what it is i've done?
<iamfennec> i really don't understand what gnome or kde and all that even is
<iamfennec> so did i screw everything up by installing what i knew to use ?
<Unit193> Blast, that's only for Oneiric, Natty, and Maverick
<KM0201> iamfennec: Lxde is the desktop interface that Lubuntu uses (Gnome, is what Ubntu used to youse, KDE is what Kubuntu uses)
<Unit193> iamfennec: Did you install lubuntu-deskttop
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<KM0201> i just found about 1gig in my trash can.. but i doubt thats his proble
<iamfennec> well let me look there
<iamfennec> where do i find that ?
<KM0201> open up your home folder, there's a "trashcan" on the left
<iamfennec> yeah thats empty
<iamfennec> hi bioterror
<iamfennec> yes i installed the desktop version but when i log off the user i can put to into the laptop version
<KM0201> no, lubuntu-desktop is a package
<KM0201> most of us have "lubuntu desktop" on our laptops
<iamfennec> where do i check that ?
<iamfennec> so i'm going to answer yes i installed the desktop package
<KM0201> iamfennec: i dunno, but i'm betting somewhere you've got a folder picking up lots of data, do you download a lot of torrents, or stuff like that/
<iamfennec> i think i've done 3 torents on this computer
<iamfennec> should i try the pure ldxe website that was posted ?
<iamfennec> crap
<iamfennec> umm do i just need to reinstall everything ?
<Unit193> No, it's not for that version of (L)Ubuntu
<iamfennec> ok
<iamfennec> question
<iamfennec> when i run the update manager and it installes a critical update say a system upgrade
<iamfennec> then when i boot the computer and it asks if i want to run windows or ubuntu verson ___  there are multipal versions
<Unit193> Yep, those are different kernel versions in case the new update didn't work
<iamfennec> so i learned how to clean that up by uninstalling the files with the old versions in the package manager
<iamfennec> so if i keep up on those am i getting rid of everything that i need to of the old kernel packages?
<Unit193> Well, there are images and headers
<iamfennec> yeah its the headers i've been dealing with
<Unit193> Have a read of this and see if you want to try it http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-unused-linux-kernel-headers.html
<iamfennec> that looks promising
<Unit193> Run this in terminal, it will tell you the 20 largest dirs you have   du -xk | sort -n | tail -20
<iamfennec> ok here is what that link resulted in
<iamfennec> [sudo] password for fennec:
<iamfennec> Reading package lists... Done
<iamfennec> Building dependency tree
<iamfennec> Reading state information... Done
<iamfennec> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<iamfennec>   libdmraid1.0.0.rc16 libdiscover2 python-pyicu discover cryptsetup
<iamfennec>   reiserfsprogs rdate localechooser-data libdebconfclient0 discover-data
<iamfennec>   dmraid
<iamfennec> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<iamfennec> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<iamfennec> so what does that tell us ?
<Unit193> You removed nothing, but it thinks you can remove those packages
<iamfennec> didn't say how much space but it doesn't look like it will free up much
<iamfennec> here is my top 20
<Unit193> Pastebin!!
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iamfennec> 8284	./.config
<iamfennec> 14388	./.cache/chromium/Default/Cache
<iamfennec> 14392	./.cache/chromium/Default
<iamfennec> 16336	./.cache/chromium
<iamfennec> 16428	./.cache
<iamfennec> 30284	./.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko/1.0.0/wine_gecko
<iamfennec> 30288	./.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko/1.0.0
<iamfennec> 30292	./.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/gecko
<iamfennec> 36984	./programs/Redegast 2.2
<iamfennec> 36988	./programs
<iamfennec> 40328	./.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<Unit193> iamfennec: Can you pastebin that?
<iamfennec> sure, i can try
<iamfennec> what happened ?
<Unit193> Read what ubot5 said
<iamfennec> so i go to the website is told me about ?
<iamfennec> i'm sorry i feel really stupid with this stuff
<iamfennec> there we go
<iamfennec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720360/
<Unit193> That's fine, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the into in there
<Unit193> (It's less spammy and makes it easier to look at)
<iamfennec> looks like the kids are trying to get my little pony episodes seems to me
<Unit193> Yeah, that's rahter large!
<Unit193> Try taking that out...
<iamfennec> so thats it right ? let me delete it and we'll see where we're at
<iamfennec> yeah that was it
<iamfennec> i'm down to 3 gigs used now
<iamfennec> holy cow all that work for something so simple
<Unit193> All fixed
<iamfennec> lets try that update
<iamfennec> yeah thats working
<Unit193> Yep, might want to talk about that to "the kids" :P
<iamfennec> hey unit193 do you know what the diference is between 10.04 and 10.10
<iamfennec> lol
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/MaverickMeerkat
<iamfennec> i heard that 11.04 was no good, thats why i've not upgraded
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iamfennec: 6 month
<Unit193> The current release is 11.10 :P  (That's 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10)
<iamfennec> tho now there up too 11.10 right
<iamfennec> whats 6 months ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diference :)
<iamfennec> oh no new interface or whatnot ?
<iamfennec> johndoe what do you use ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04
<iamfennec> unit193 what do you use ?
<Unit193> 11.10, but the upgrade didn't go the best (that's on one computer)
<iamfennec> and what do you think of the 11 series lubuntu ?
<iamfennec> thanks for that link btw
<Unit193> I'm more using it via terminal/ssh, but it's fine. The upgrade from 11.04 just wasn't the best :/
<iamfennec> did you do a fresh install at that point ?
<Unit193> Nope, it's working
<iamfennec> maybe i'm missing it but what i miss in a os is the help info thats built into it
<iamfennec> i can't seem to find it anywhere
<iamfennec> and searching for files is really difficult too
<iamfennec> course i'm use to the windows interfacing not through a terminal
<Unit193> Whaqt are you looking to find info on?  man cat   will tell you info on the cat command
<iamfennec> well nothing off the top of my head its just when i get lost or need to look for the lubuntu equilvent of some windows funtion thats where i get lost
<iamfennec> like umm
<iamfennec> syschk and defrag
<iamfennec> i'm not sure lubuntu needs that kind of looking after but thats one thing that i've wondered if i need to be doing to keep the computer running good
<Unit193> There is the wiki pages and Lubuntu FAQ
<Ned1> hi
<wxl> howdee folks
<jgratero> is there any way to list one's audio devices, inputs, mics with ls?
<brother-> jgratero: not really. lspci lsusb and the /dev and /sys is of interest
<jgratero> Thanks!
<brother-> jgratero: there are some system diagnostics/information applications out there that does it. not sure about command line things though
<jgratero> yeah, I was looking some command to print the inputs/outputs and sound devices as a list, thought the ls was the option to go
<jgratero> I'm having a problem with my mic, the headphones work
<jgratero> but the mic doesn't get any sound at all
<jgratero> I've tested the headset in a Xubuntu Machine at home, and at two Vistas I have at the office
<jgratero> it works
<jgratero> so the problem is the configuration of this machine... I'm tinkering with alsamixer, no success until now
<jgratero> I'm upgrading the distribution we use in our office, so, I'll wait until then to see if there is any change on the subject
<lollz> hi guys! do you happen to know how to change the login screen avatar/pic on the latest lubuntu?
<fitus> hello everyone
<fitus> I am having trouble with the new lubuntu version, every time a restart my box my sound is gone and so is my vol icon from the panel, any why in how to fix it ?
<wxl> mourning kids
<Ascavasaion> Hello, I have an old system, AMD Duron 1300MHz, 380 odd megs of ram.  What webserver can I set up for use here at home?  Apache will not slow it down?  Should I use another lighter weight webserver?
<wxl> Ascavasaion: the two that come to mind are nginx and lighttpd
<Ascavasaion> Thank you wxl
<wxl> i personally haven't used them much but certainly not with lubuntu but they have a reputation for low resource usage
<wxl> both are in the ubuntu repos
<wxl> Ascavasaion: you my wee little 1.5ghz 1280mb ram powerbook seem like a supercomputer.. and i complain about youtube and such ;)
<Ascavasaion> I have other computers, but I set this old one up to lave running for downloads etc.
<Ascavasaion> lave=leave
 * wxl still can't wait to build up a super mini-itx server/nas
<wxl> Ascavasaion: thttpd is one other possibility but i've no experience with that at ALL
<wxl> can't necessarily "recommend" it
<Ascavasaion> Thank you.  Think I will stick with Apache.  I have about 5% experience with it hehe  The others I have 0% :)
<wxl> in terms of size alone lighttpd > nginx-full > nginx-light > thttpd
<wxl> there's a lot of support for apache
<wxl> however i'd say that's also true of nginx
 * wxl is getting excited about thttpd
<wxl> about equal in speed as other common webservers, faster under extreme load
<wxl> ipv6 ready
<wxl> security
<wxl> wow max users 1000+
<wxl> (not like i neeed that)
<wxl> http://acme.com/software/thttpd/benchmarks.html
<Ascavasaion> If I want to access a webserver on a PC on a network that is behind a router... how do I force the router to route the info to the specific PC that has the webserver running on it.
<Ascavasaion> Do I use that Port forwarding?
<wxl> you need to tweak port forwarding on your router
<Ascavasaion> Thank you, thought so :)
<wxl> np
<Ascavasaion> This port forwarding has me buggered hehehe
<wxl> check out portforward.com if you haven't already
<wxl> it makes it pretty plain and simple
<Ascavasaion> I gopt it working.  My settings were correct.  I just had to access it from an external connection and not internally.  I used my cellphone and it worked like a charm :)
<wxl> sweet
<wxl> yeah should have told you that
<wxl> usually one figures it out on their own :D
<wxl> my cellphone is my best friend when it comes to networking troubleshooting
<wxl> especially considering i can use the shell
<wxl> i can vnc, vpn, ssh, you name it
<Ascavasaion> I have a Blackberry.  any free app you can sugest for telnetting, SSHing into the PC remotely from the cell?
<wxl> they're out there but i don't think they're free
<wxl> i briefly had a blackberry
<wxl> hated it
<Ascavasaion> I hate it as well hehe
<Ascavasaion> I miss my old Nokia E63.
<wxl> heh
<wxl> i have a palm pre
<wxl> supposedly i can run i think debian lxde off of it
<wxl> so i'm gonna do that once i get a new phone
<wxl> i'm going andrioid
<wxl> s/ri/r/
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, nice.
<wxl> unless my wife makes me get an iphone which i really don't want
<wxl> it's just the same as i think an ipad is great for her, but i don't want one at all
<Ascavasaion> My friend gave me a Chinese knock-off of an iPhone hehehe  What a piece of junk.
<wxl> hahahah
<Ascavasaion> Looks nice, runs simple things nicely, but that is where it ends.
<wxl> right and that's the joy of the imachine: does easy things well
<wxl> which for like 90% of the general public is perfect
<Ascavasaion> hehehe
<wxl> these commercials where you speak into the phone are kind of stupid. "i'm locked out of my house, please help me." give me a break. look it up, dumb ass. ;)
<Ascavasaion> Just being able to get onto IRC has been a saving grace for me at times when troubleshooting people's Internet troubles.
<Kutakizukari> Upgraded to Lubuntu 11.10 from 11.04, now the chromium browser will freezes and uses all CPU. How can I fix?
<xsaidx> Kutakizukari: you can report a bug tho and wait if any dev will fix it
<Kutakizukari> xsaidx, Okay
<xsaidx> ;]
<wxl> explain how you upgraded too Kutakizukari
<Kutakizukari> wxl, will do
<wxl> how DID you upgrade?
<wxl> from within 11.04 with update manager?
<wxl> oh and make sure to include your version of chromium
<Kutakizukari> update manager
<Kutakizukari> running apport now
<wxl> 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1?
<Kutakizukari> wxl, how do I tell which chromium version because I don't remember?
<wxl> Kutakizukari: sudo apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<wxl> better yet
<wxl> Kutakizukari: sudo apt-cache policy chromium-browser | grep -i installed
<Kutakizukari> 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1
<wxl> so that's good
<wxl> mine runs pretty peachy keen except when loading
<wxl> admittedly i have my processor throttled (virtual machine) and i have very low memory
<Kutakizukari> It freezes as soon as it starts and when I ctrl-alt-delete there are two processes of chromium browser
<wxl> however i can leave it loading and it doesn't use cpu
<wxl> s/loading/running
<Kutakizukari> when I kill the one that using all the CPU it takes out both of them
<wxl> every process, tab, plugin, etc. in chrome is a separate process
<wxl> hah i have four instances right now
<wxl> and i'm just on a blank new tab
<Kutakizukari> Apport is saying http://pastebin.com/7iPysuUQ
<Kutakizukari> I have quit a few plugins
<wxl> quite you mean?
<wxl> it seems screen capture is your problem
<Kutakizukari> yes quite a few
<Kutakizukari> delete it?
<Kutakizukari> the screen_capture.so?
<wxl> hold
<wxl> $ chromium-browser --incognito
<wxl> that should go into "safe mode"
<wxl> from there you can disable screen capture
<wxl> welcome to the wonderful world of plugins by the way
<Kutakizukari> wxl, running chromium-browser --incognito freezes still and returns this http://pastebin.com/5467nuaL in the terminal.
<Kutakizukari> though task manager shows chromium browser using 0%
<wxl> that's weird about the permissions
<wxl> if you running it as sudo does that help?
<Kutakizukari> let me try
<Kutakizukari> Chromium can not be run as root.
<wxl> ok so that's out
<wxl> Kutakizukari: sudo apt-cache policy libcanberra0
<wxl> ah, it's probably not that actually
<wxl> sounds like there's a bug that's fixed in v15 chromium
<wxl> if you add proposed to your repos you can get it
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+bug/881607
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 881607 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ERROR:nss_util.cc(397)] Error initializing NSS without a persistent database: libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied" [Medium,In progress]
<wxl> there's also a hack:
<wxl> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=91962#c31
<wxl> actually i failed to do my daily check on what's new and lo and behold, there's v15 chromium
<wxl> (out of proposed)
<wxl> Kutakizukari: you can add proposed in software sources on the updates tab
<Kutakizukari> check the pre-released or unsupported?
<wxl> it's testing for -updates
<wxl> oh wait you're asking me a practical not a philosophical question
<wxl> pre-released is what you want
<wxl> (see proposed in parentheses?)
<draioch> when installing deb package cant get past admin rights password, as dont remember making one using lubuntu 11.04 could anyone help pls
<wxl> it's you draioch
<draioch> hi wxl
<wxl> no i mean your user is the admin
<draioch> yea i tried me username pass
<draioch> screen just flashes thats it
<wxl> do you have the same problem trying to load synaptic?
<draioch> think i did yea that why not installed
<wxl> gdebi would be doing the same thing synaptic does when asking for authentication
<wxl> if you can load synaptic, then you should have no problem using the same credentials with gdebi
<wxl> or any other thing that uses sudo or gksudo
<wxl> unless something else is to blame
<draioch> ok maybe i should just do a fresh install of latest lubuntu
<draioch> took me a long time tho the last time done a minimal install as using old p4 pc
<wxl> so yes or no: can you (right now) load synaptic?
<draioch> wait sorry
<draioch> installing now
<wxl> installing? so you didn't have it?
<wxl> how are you installing it, apt-get?
<draioch> yea
<draioch> its asking for admin pass
<wxl> sudo apt-get, right?
<draioch> yea
<wxl> and did you succeed in giving sudo your password?
<draioch> no cant get past it
<draioch> it wont take any of the 2 usernames i would have used
<wxl> sudo doesn't need a username
<wxl> it's like this:
<wxl> $ sudo command
<wxl> password:
<wxl> not:
<wxl> $ sudo command
<wxl> user:
<wxl> password:
<draioch> yea i got past sudo and "[sudo] password for rabc: " and everything was ok then the admin passoword thing comes up
<wxl> that's bizarre
<wxl> try doing sudo ls
<wxl> you can do any command as sudo
<KM0201> if he's accidentally removed himself from sudo groups, he might need to boot recovery to fix this.
<draioch> sudo ls works
<draioch> maybe a reinstall would be easier was gonna do latest lubuntu minimal install anyways, any good links wiki on that
<draioch> it took me a couple of days the last time, did it get any easier the minimal install since the last lubuntu 11.04
<wxl> try this one:
<wxl> cat /etc/sudoers | grep ALL
<wxl> aw hell nevermind
<wxl> you have to be root :/
<wxl> i betcha that's it tho
<draioch> no worries but i really appreciate u trying wxl think ill just reinstall sometime
<wxl> KM0201's solution is a goood one draioch
<wxl> and one you can probably do with your existing install
<wxl> although i can symphathize with the ned to want to fix an install
<draioch> yea ill look into that wxl and thx again
<wxl> np
<goliat> Hello. I have a question about getting JDK 7. I have found openjdk-7-jdk in the package manager but is it any diffrent from downloading the real jdk 7 from oracle.com?
<brother-> goliat: yes.
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> somehow i suspect that's not the whole question
<goliat> wxl: Well a followup would be what would be the best to get. openjkd7 or jdk7?
<wxl> what are you using it for goliat ?
<wxl> (don't say java)
<goliat> i would use it for programming, with eclipse probably
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> from what i understand you need to go through some machinations to get eclipse to work with openjdk
<wxl> that may be outdated information
<wxl> if it were me (i prefer open/free) i'd go for openjdk and if it doesn't work, use the real one
<wxl> in fact you can install both even and use the java command to change versions
<wxl> so conceptually you could have openjdk be the default and have a script for eclipse that changes version, loads eclipse, and changes version back upon exit
<wxl> but that may be more b.s. than you want to do ;)
<goliat> actually i think that i can install jdk7 and select it in eclipse. I wouldn't need to bother changing either.
<wxl> aw there you go didn't know that was an option
<wxl> with that in mind, i would definitely install both
<goliat> Yeah :)
<goliat> Can always uninstall them :P
<wxl> make jk7 your default, but when you're programming ensure compatibility with openjdk7
<wxl> yeps
<wxl> (your users will thank you)
<goliat> thanks for the help wxl :)
<wxl> no prob man
#lubuntu 2011-10-28
<Legojoey> Does anyone think they can help me out? A fresh install of Lubuntu on a computer and it's unable or won't connect to a wired network.
<KM0201> won'tconnect to a wired network?
<KM0201> i wouldn't really have any idea how to trouble shoot that, has it worked on other versions of linux?
<Legojoey> Yeah although last time I used the computer being talked about was a year ago.
<Legojoey> I've tried stopping /ect/init.d/networking and it said there was no service, may give a go at reinstall cause looking at stuff that should be there =/
<cleaninstall> hi folks
 * wxl yawns
<wxl> so let's assume i have two distros installed on separate partitions of the same drive. can i copy the UUID for swap fom the other distro and use it in /etc/fstab and all is well? cuz it don't seem to be working.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i think its already done
<JohnDoe_71Rus> even livecd find swap on hdd
<wxl> well i installed lubuntu then mint and when i did the latter i didn't reuse swap and happened to notice that there was no swap, so i set it up.. and now don't have any swap in lubuntu
<cleaninstall> i stepped in the middle, you have no swap partition?
<cleaninstall> or lub just doesnt see it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wxl: check this /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<JohnDoe_71Rus> need uuid swap
<JohnDoe_71Rus> after sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)
<cleaninstall> did you use whole drive in install?  (read a bug about whole drive and swap)
<wxl> JohnDoe_71Rus: run that by me a little slower this time so i know what i'm looking at :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> swap record in .../resume need for sleep and hibernate
<Ascavasaion> Morning wxl ... do you never sleep? :)
<Ascavasaion> 07:48am here in South Africa.
<joep_> I have a simple(?) question: How do I get my taskbar visible on all (4) desktops?
<brother-> joep_: you don't leave before we tell you how...
<brother-> bah
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i have ubuntu 10.04. install lxde lubuntu-desktop... setup gdm and login session lubuntu. i want change gdm to lxdm. but if i login in lxdm, get message "can't find lubuntu session" and login in default gnome session
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<l33_> lubuntu shows wrong and outdated files on usb memory sticks in the filemanager - when using midnightcommander in a shell, the correct files arte
<l33_> listed
<leszek> l33_: did you refresh the view in the filemanager ?
<l33_> yes sure
<l33_> also formatted ste stick
<l33_> formatted even the mbr /guid
<l33_> no chance - still the outdated files are listed
<l33_> being thankfull i dont want to yearn about any little minor buggy bug - but this seems serious
<leszek> l33_: hmm.. are you sure you unmounted the filesystem ?
<leszek> l33_: make sure to unmount and mount it properly by hand.
<l33_> yes
<l33_> i do
<l33_> otherwise i cant format the usb stick with the disc utility
<leszek> thats very strange
<leszek> is it a special usb stick(i.e. u3) or a normal one
<l33_> yes
<l33_> its a shitty sandisk i guess with u3
<l33_> with U3
<leszek> l33_: then it might be the problem
<leszek> I really recommened you to try removing the u3 part and test this behavior again
<l33_> yes, but how?
<leszek> l33_: with the u3-tool (download this package)
<l33_> i do so
<l33_> and if you like i will give you short info about the progress
<leszek> :)
<l33_> i need a good corsair stick i know
<leszek> the command for removing the cd partition (u3 part) should be
<leszek> u3-tool -p 0 /dev/<yourstick>
<l33_> aaa
<l33_> k
<leszek> you need to execute this as root
<leszek> so with sudo
<l33_> fist installing u3 tool
<leszek> make sure no partition is mounted
<l33_> sure with sudo
<l33_> sure - not mounted
<l33_> thank you :)
<leszek> np :)
<Tabmow> How can I install lubuntu on my oneirc ubuntu installation?
<leszek> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Tabmow> Doesn't work for me...
<Tabmow> Says there is no package
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<l33_> or just install lxde..so you wont install all the stuff you probably wont need
<bioterror> then he should install lubuntu-core
<bioterror> right?
<l33_> i would then install just lxde
<l33_> dont get me wrong -  i am using lubuntu here and i like it
<l33_> but on an installed ubuntu i would just install the lxde ....
<chrstphrhrt> hi there, I did the minimal install but grub failed to be installed. anyone run into this before?
<chrstphrhrt> wanting to get to just lubuntu-core
<stlsaint> chrstphrhrt: you can install grub from the live cd if need be
<chrstphrhrt> yeah i'll try that
<Osmodivs> Hello. I just installed Lubuntu on my Netbook, but there is no reboot option, What package do I need to install?
<l33_> bye
<goliat> Hi. I'm having problems playing higher quality videos on the Internet, like youtube. Im getting lag on the videos. Can it be flashplayer acting up?
<wxl> goliat: tried html5?
<goliat> wxl:How can i try that?
<wxl> goliat: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<goliat> wxl: Doesn't seem to help. I have lag when i play 720p
<goliat> wxl: Im thinking it i'm getting lag because flashplayer is the 32-bit version. Could it help if i tried getting 64-bit flash player?
<wxl> goliat: not sure but i'd give it a try
<KM0201> why are you using 32bit fash on a 64bit OS?
<goliat> KM0201: I think it gets installed by standard. Or is there any way i can check the version?
<KM0201> um, i think you can open a browser and :about
<KM0201> woops, i mean  about:
<bioterror> gsus :D
<KM0201> ?
<bioterror> apt-cache show flashplugin |more
<bioterror> for example
<wxl> jesus = gsus?
<KM0201> yeah
<bioterror> should tell you are you using i686 or amd64
<KM0201> oh, i always forget about apt-cache
<wxl> apt-cache = my friend
<wxl> i have found the easiest way way to get version # is apt-cache policy package
<wxl> well, the way that returns the least amount of crap you on't need :D
<goliat> Ok i did "apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer" which gave me "Version table:
<goliat>  *** 11.0.1.152ubuntu1 0
<goliat>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/multiverse amd64 Packages"
<goliat> and im running core 2 duo btw
<wxl> why is that not i686?
 * wxl is not running 64 so is not of great help here, just using logic
<goliat> wxl: should it be that? is i686 intels 64-bit architecture?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> amd is amd not intel
<bioterror> AMD got first into 64bit
<bioterror> i686 = i686
<goliat> could the issue with my lagging youtube be that im running the amd64 packages?
<wxl> that's always a variable to remove in troubleshooting
<bioterror> goliat, no
<wxl> (or not)
<goliat> bioterror: Ive had this problem on fedora but the problem there was that the 32-bit flash was installed and fixed it by changing to the 64-bit. So now im just confused why i cant play youtube in 720 properly :P
<bioterror> goliat, can you play anything on vimeo?
<bioterror> as vimeo is more demanding
<goliat> bioterror: im trying it now
<goliat> bioterror: I just played a movie with HD on. no lag at all or I've picked a movie that isnt really HD :S
<goliat> It is HD and it runs smooth
<goliat> what is the quality on a HD video on vimeo bioterror? 720?
<bioterror> goliat, somethin like that, I assume
<bioterror> goliat, but the quality on vimeo is a lot better than on youtube
<goliat> bioterror: Ok. Strange thought that i can watch a vimeo hd video when it is more demanding than a youtube clip. And i cant play 720 on youtube.
<bioterror> sounds like youtube is lagging or something?
<goliat> Yeah. but it's flash player running the videos in youtube right? thats why ive been thinking it's flash acting up
<goliat> but flash player is running the videos on vimeo to so im confused.
<goliat> bioterror: Im not sure but could enabling direct rendering solve my issue perhaps?
<goliat> bioterror: nvm direct rendering on.
<bioterror> goliat, does it work then?
<goliat> bioterror: no, its been on since beginning so it doesnt matter it seems
<Osmodivs> Hello. I think I did something wrong here. When I right-click the desktop, there are no "desktop configuration" menu anymore, now I have an "OBconf, Restart, Terminal Emulator", and others, Is there another way to change the wallpaper? There is not even an option in >Preferences.
<wxl> Osmodivs: oh yeah you messed up the function of right click
<wxl> you're getting the open box menu
<wxl> hold
<goliat> bioterror: I found a addon for firefox called flash-aid. It installed and choose adobe flash player and do tweaks. I can atleast play 720 with expanded but not fullscreen
<Osmodivs> wxl: I think so...
<wxl> still looking..
<Osmodivs> wxl: I thought you knew, there is nothing on the web already BING it and YAHOO it, even ASK it
<wxl> kinda stuck here
<wxl> i thought i went through this
<wxl> there's an option in the desktop configuration menu
<wxl> i was trying to figure out how to get to that
<wxl> try middle click
<wxl> or ctrl-right click or something
<wxl> or clicking both left and right at the same time
<Osmodivs> Nothing
<Osmodivs> there is a desktop menu with middle button though
<wxl> if you find "desktop preferences," click it and your problem will soon be solved
<Osmodivs> wxl: No kiddin'
<wxl> found it
<wxl> run pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<wxl> now be nice and say thank you :D
<Osmodivs> wxl: Well I'll be damn!
<wxl> you sure will!
<Osmodivs> wxl: THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<wxl> np :D
<Osmodivs> wxl: Now, if there where only a way to put that in the menu...
<wxl> there is a way
<Osmodivs> wxl: Get outta here! really?
<Osmodivs> wxl: Tell me how, if you please
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_don.27t_know_how_to_make.2BAC8-add_a_application_to_.22start.22_menu%2E
<wxl> make sure the Exec line is:
<Osmodivs> Ok, I got it
<wxl> Exec=pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<Osmodivs> I have to uncheck the box from advance preferences
<wxl> yes
<Osmodivs> wel... that way too
<Osmodivs> For some reason I can't send RED messages, like: ME is doing this, and stuff
<Osmodivs> slash ME
<Osmodivs> is not working
 * wxl wonders if you mean like this?
<Osmodivs> wxl: Yep
<Osmodivs> How did you...?
<wxl> well most likely a client issue
<wxl> i'm on irssi
<wxl> what are you using?
<Osmodivs> Xchat
<wxl> ew :D
<Osmodivs> :|
<Osmodivs> I should try that irssi
<wxl> well it's text not gui
<wxl> which a lot of people hate
<Osmodivs> wxl: Mine already looks like a console http://www.pasteall.org/pic/19801
<wxl> weird
<wxl> it doesn't come with a me command?
<wxl> ok, xchat is stupid
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0D5_jfaPt8
 * wxl wonders if it's because it's called action
<wxl> it is
<wxl> dumb
<xsaidx> hello guys
<wxl> Osmodivs: what are those lovely icons you have in your panel?
<wxl> yo x
<Osmodivs> wxl: On the right there are basic sound, mail, and weather indicators
<wxl> there's a weather indicator?
<wxl> my sound icons are totally different
<wxl> as is my mail
<wxl> are you running lxde a la ubuntu or are you actually running lubuntu?
<Osmodivs> wxl: I deleted the ON/OFF/Reboot button, but, meh, I can do that in the logout menu
<Osmodivs> Lubuntu
<wxl> weird
<Osmodivs> I deleted Unity, GNOME and other Ubuntu stuff, though I still need Gnome libs for almost anything!
<Osmodivs> I had Ubuntu, and installed Lubuntu -desktop
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> ohhhhhhh
<wxl> ok that makes sense
<wxl> yep, you have something a wee different than lubuntu
<wxl> right click on your sound icon.. what's the top menu entry read (actly)?
<wxl> s/actly/exactly
<Osmodivs> wxl: Nothing, I can't even acces sound preferences
<wxl> hm odd
<Osmodivs> Login out
<osmodivs> Hello?
<xsaidx> wxl: i guess theres a sample panel file i j ust dont kno
<xsaidx> osmodivs: you fot ur panel back ?
<osmodivs> I cant read your name
<osmodivs> is in yellow
<osmodivs> But yes, I got my panel back, excepet for that ON/OFF button
<osmodivs> Hello?
<xsaidx> osmodivs: hello my name is written in blue
<xsaidx> osmodivs: so i assume your monitor has sumthin wrong ;]
<osmodivs> Well, I am using rssi
<xsaidx> osmodivs: ohh i dont kno why people love these kind of vey classic things at the 21 century : D
<xsaidx> xsaidx: im using pidgin ;]
<osmodivs_> This is so weird,
<osmodivs_> Is someone trying to ban me?
<osmodivs_> Or is it another bug?
<xsaidx> osmodivs mybe
<osmodivs> I had to Terminals open
<osmodivs> Anywho...
<osmodivs> How do I custom PopUp a message in irssi?
<osmodivs> \osmodivs wonders how to
<osmodivs> nah, it doesen't work with eithr slash / \
<KM0201> isn't it "/me"
 * osmodivs slaps in the forhead
<osmodivs> Well I'll be damn
<KM0201> that's not client dependant
<osmodivs> That's what wxl Said
<osmodivs> "Xchat is dumb"
<osmodivs> So I had to download rssii
<osmodivs> just to do this.
 * osmodivs likes rssii
 * osmodivs likes Lubuntu, but hates bugs and disapearing button
 * osmodivs can't go back to Ubuntu anymore
 * osmodivs has to go
 * osmodivs waves and leaves room, then return to turn off PC
<wxl> is there something like pastebinit for screenshots
<KM0201> imagebin
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<KM0201> has anyone noticed that Gnomebaker is no longer in the ubuntu repos?  kinda sad, it's a good cd/dvd burning app
<bodhi_zazen> KM0201: I hated gnomebaker, always made coasters for me
<bodhi_zazen> xfburn FTW !!!
<KM0201> bodhi_zazen: just the opposite for me, i never ever had issues w/ gnomebaker, and really liked it
<KM0201> i hate xfburn
<KM0201> guess i'll try brasero
<bodhi_zazen> k3b ?
<KM0201> i like k3b, but the thought of installing all thoe kde libs scares me
<bodhi_zazen> Why ? do you have a small hard drive ?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> have plenty of hard drive space
<bodhi_zazen> so go for k3b then, it does not pull in all of kde
<KM0201> i just checked, if i install k3b, i will have to install 217mb worth of dependencies
<KM0201> no thanks
<bodhi_zazen> use cdrecord then
<KM0201> i can tell you're not really getting the whole point of this conversation.
<bodhi_zazen> I do not understand why 217 mb of dependencies is a problem
<bodhi_zazen> bandwidth ?
<bodhi_zazen> hard drive space ?
<KM0201> like i said, i don't really think you get it.
<bodhi_zazen> If you explain the problem, we might have a better solution
<bodhi_zazen> 217 mb of dependencies for a functional, full featured burner seems quite reasonable
#lubuntu 2011-10-29
<rAfitiiixxx> hello, does someone knows how to make lubuntu 11.10 recognize my USB Headset automatically? if not i would like to know how to fix it so i can use it. If you need some logs or some .conf files, ask me :)
<gnuvince> I installed Lubuntu 64 bit on my laptop, and when I came to install the Skype Ubuntu package, it whined about a bunch of 32 bits libraries missing
<gnuvince> Is there an easier way to install Skype?  Maybe a repository I could add to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<brother-> have you tried adding the ia32-libs package?
<gnuvince> I don't know that package, what is it?
<brother-> I have no idea about how skype works and so on and I hope it does depend on ia32-libs if it is needed
<gnuvince> I'll try
<gnuvince> hang on
<brother-> it has some libraries and so on. read the package description
<phiscribe> ia32 is involved in betting 32 bit apps to run in 64 bit environment
<phiscribe> in getting that is
 * phiscribe just read the time stamp.....
<gnuvince> Cool, installing ia32-libs did the trick.
<gnuvince> Thanks for the tip, brother-.
<LubuntuPowered> how do i turn off the notification icon on the taskbar for 11.10?
<LubuntuPowered> permanently
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: i was wondering that as well... i *think* (i haven't tried it yet). go to menu/preferences/desktop session settings, and uncheck "notification daemon"
<LubuntuPowered> brilliant
<LubuntuPowered> take the rest of the day off
<KM0201> :) will do
<KM0201> (considering i'm going to bed ina bout 15min)
<KM0201> lol
<rAfitiiixxx> Can anyone help me with an usb headset not working on lubuntu 11.10?
<KM0201> hmm..
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> a usb headset
<KM0201> what model
<rAfitiiixxx> KM0201: let me look for it, just a sec...
<KM0201> rAfitiiixxx: don't worry about it, we can try something
<rAfitiiixxx> KM0201: can't find the the box where it came :(
<KM0201> rAfitiiixxx: thats fine
<KM0201> plug it in
<rAfitiiixxx> it's pluged :)
<KM0201> open a terminal and type   lsusb  (LSUSB)   hit enter, and look at the output and see if you can identify your headset
<rAfitiiixxx> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0d8c:000d C-Media Electronics, Inc. Composite Device
<rAfitiiixxx> :D
<KM0201> well thats perfectly cryptic
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well.. we can try installing pulse audio, see if it picks it up.. if you wanna try that
<KM0201> or have you tried that?
<rAfitiiixxx> okey! i will do whatever you suggest,
<rAfitiiixxx> but i think i allready did that, let me check
<KM0201> in a terminalt ype this     sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<rAfitiiixxx> pavucontrol wasn't installed, so i did it
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> let it install
<KM0201> honestly, having pulse audio installed w/o pavucontrol, is like a car w/o gas
<KM0201> once pavucontrol is installed, open it under sound and video
<KM0201> click the "output" tab.
<KM0201> and see if you can choose your headsets
<rAfitiiixxx> KM0201: umm, under sound and video? :( where ?
<rAfitiiixxx> oh never mind!
<rAfitiiixxx> lol
<KM0201> yes, under sound and video... "Pulse Audio Volume COntrol"
<rAfitiiixxx> okey, it seems to be set and ready to use my headsets... i'm gonna try it on a youtube video since it's a fresh install and i don't have any music here :P
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> as long as you know youtube is working w/o the headsets (i'm assuming you know it is)
<rAfitiiixxx> it seems it isn't working :S
<rAfitiiixxx> mmm i didn't check on that, let me turn on speakers
<rAfitiiixxx> :S
<KM0201> lol
<rAfitiiixxx> damn, i think the speakers aren't working too, i'm downloading an mp3 from the web... gonna check with that
<KM0201> kinda hard to believe you didn't troubleshoot your sound first, rather than immediately moving to your headphones
<rAfitiiixxx> the thing is that i hate my speakers since those two suck
<rAfitiiixxx> i allways use my headset, in every OS, :P
<rAfitiiixxx> okey, some .mp3 file is playing but i have no sound in both, speakers and headset :S
<KM0201> well, i understand that, but immediately moving to the USB headset, gives you something far more difficult to troubleshoot, troubleshoot things in order.
<KM0201> ok, lets drop the headset, unplug it, and set it aside
<rAfitiiixxx> done
<KM0201> now, go back to pulseaudio volume control
<rAfitiiixxx> i'm on it
<KM0201> whats your outputdevices say
<rAfitiiixxx> :S it's on spanish, but i think it's the same as Analog device
<KM0201> ..
<rAfitiiixxx> i'm also checking if the speakers are well conected, i'm gonna make sure of it
<KM0201> ok, well i honestly need to go to bed
<rAfitiiixxx> the thing is that i can't change it, the Analog output i mean
<rAfitiiixxx> :(
<KM0201> i have to be up early...
<KM0201> you can't change what?
<KM0201> the output device
<KM0201> ?
<rAfitiiixxx> i can't
<rAfitiiixxx> :S it won't let me, but maybe it's because i unplugged the headset
<KM0201> probably
<rAfitiiixxx> shall i plug it in again?
<KM0201> what are your options on the configuration tab
<KM0201> no
<rAfitiiixxx> the options are
<rAfitiiixxx> internal audio:
<KM0201> logic says, if you're not getting sound at your speakers, your sound isn't working.. so sound isn't gonna mysteriously work coming out of the uSB
<rAfitiiixxx> u're right
<rAfitiiixxx> :S
<KM0201> so you have no options under sound?
<KM0201> sorry, under configuration
<rAfitiiixxx> i have a bunch of them
<rAfitiiixxx> more than i can write!
<KM0201> whats it set to right now?
<rAfitiiixxx> Stereo digital (IEC958) Output + Analog Stereo Input
<KM0201> k, just for grins, try changing that to analog stereo duplex
<rAfitiiixxx> YEIII!!
<rAfitiiixxx> it's working! on the speakers at least
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> now, plug in your USB
<KM0201> and adjust the output back to your usb headset
<KM0201> and see if you have sound
<rAfitiiixxx> no it's not :(
<rAfitiiixxx> the output was the one that was before, right? IEC958
<KM0201> no.
<KM0201> leave it on analog
<KM0201> sorry
<KM0201> leave it stereo duplex, and change the output tab, to whatever you changed it for usb
<KM0201> if you leave configuration, on analog stereo duplex, then no the output devices tab, change that to your USB speakers
<KM0201> one would think, you should have sound from your headset
<rAfitiiixxx> ok
<rAfitiiixxx> honestly, i don't get why is that i can't set this headset :(
<rAfitiiixxx> it's not working
<KM0201> well, gonna have to work on this another time.. i would go through pavucontrol very carefully, and see if you can figure out... the fact it's seeing the headset... you should be able to get it to work
<KM0201> it's just a matter of finding the right setting
<rAfitiiixxx> okey, i'm gonna keep trying diferent combos
<rAfitiiixxx> hope i get lucky
<KM0201> hopefully..
<rAfitiiixxx> thanks for all the help KM0201 :)
<KM0201> just take this as an abject lesson on how to troubleshoot... don't troubleshoot headsets that aren't working, when you've not even confirmed your sound is working.. :)
<KM0201> no problem, best of luck
<KM0201> i won't be on tomorrow, but.. hopefully that gets you on the road to success.
<woodzy> how do i remove KDE/OpenBox  & Gnome/OpenBox from the list of desktops that is displayed to the user at the login screen?
<bioterror> !purelxde | woodzy
<ubot5> woodzy: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<bioterror> I've usually just used command: sudo apt-get purge gnome\*
<bioterror> or kde\*
<bioterror> but that leaves some applications ;)
<woodzy> thanks.
<l33__> outch
<l33__> hi
<l33__> hi
<plasticdoc> I am having trouble at making a couple of apps autostart at user login. This one works as expected:         ln -sf /usr/share/applications/zim.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<plasticdoc> And this one does not work no matter what iI do:          ln -sf /usr/share/applications/claws-mail.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<plasticdoc>     Any ideas?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> check from that preferences thingie
<bioterror> there's those "services"
<plasticdoc> Well... I started by doing that. The corresponding boxes were present and checked and all... but no luck with that.
<plasticdoc> Strange enough Zim (zim.desktop) autostarts, but it is not present in the automatically Started Applications screen.
<plasticdoc> But Claws Mail is present and checked, but does not autostart.
<bioterror> edit
<bioterror> .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<bioterror> ~/
<bioterror> and add to the bottom of that file
<bioterror> program &
<bioterror> program &
<bioterror> and remove those .desktop symlinks
<bioterror> and then logout and log backin
<plasticdoc> In ~/.config/openbox/ I only have lubuntu-rc.xml and lxde-rc.xml, should I create an autostart.sh file?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you could make one then
<plasticdoc> I have tried to execute 'openbox-xdg-autostart --list', but it seems to be absent from the system. Although there are openbox, openbox-lxde, openbox-lubuntu, this is a little confusing.
<plasticdoc> Is there documentation available for the ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh file specs?
<bioterror> openbox by default should read autostart.sh
<plasticdoc> Well, I am now browsing /etc/xdg/openbox and starting to get a feeling for it. But, I wonder, where is the line that loads the contents of the files stored in ~/.config/openbox/ ?
<bioterror> I dont have lubuntu machine near me atm.
<bioterror> so I cannot check that ;)
<bioterror> was it /etc/default/ something
<Walraven> Could I get a short description abt playing bluray's in bluray-reader under lubuntu
<lubuntu20dash> Hi I upgraded lubuntu to the lastest version and I cant install gnu icecat
<lubuntu20dash> Hi I upgraded lubuntu to the latest version, Lubuntu 11.10 and I cant install gnu icecat the error says "Depends: libnotify1  but it is not installable"
<mark76> Why isn't it installable?
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, because Lubuntu 11.10 does not have it in its repositories
<mark76> Odd
<mark76> When was it removed from the Ubuntu repos?
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, Lubuntu 11.10 it seems, I had icecat in ubuntu 11.04 and it worked fine
<mark76> Yep, it's been deleted.
<mark76> Replaced by libnotify4
<lubuntu20dash>  mark76, any way I can add it back? I really want to use icecat
<mark76> You could try adding the repositories for natty
<mark76> But I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, pastebin the code, I will add them, install libnotify1, then deactivate them
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, what are the repositories for natty? pastebin them please
<mark76> I've no idea
<mark76> And you don't really need to pastebin a single line
<lubuntu20dash>  mark76, I really need  libnotify1
<l33__> deleted U3 with the U3 tools...still Lubuntu Desktop cant refresh or see the actual excisting directory of my usb memory stick...
<lubuntu20dash> AM) l33__, does the directory show in windows?
<mark76> Looks like it's not possible lubuntu20dash
<l33__> dont know...have so start my windows machine
<mark76> You're going to have to use Firefox
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, is it, I just need the code to add the repository
<l33__> i will test that and tell you later
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, or install it manually, that I have no clue how
<mark76> Go into your sources list and find/replace oneiric with natty
<mark76> Keep natty until GNU updates icecat to use libnotify4
<l33__> as leszek told me yesterday, i deleted the U§ from the stick with the command he gave me - this worked without errors...after that i unmounted the stick, formated the MBR with GUID table and then made a volume and formatted it with ext2 not crypted with the lubuntu disc utility
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, how I edit my sources?
<l33__> and copying something from or to the stick takes really long time...but copying with the mc is quite fast
<lubuntu20dash> l33__, in my experience , avoid the U? usb flash drives, if you have one, just sell it away, but now that you have formated it, you are kind of doomed, how big is the stick?
<l33__> 4 gig
<l33__> i know now hehehe U3 is crap...but it worked for years
<lubuntu20dash> l33__, my advice is, backup, and format it one of those usb formating tools in FULL, is gonna take a while, so go watch a movie.
<l33__> many lubuntu/ubuntu unetbootin installs successes
<l33__> k
<l33__> and then seeling it?
<l33__> i formatted it many times
<l33__> wot do you mean with formatting full?
<l33__> format the guid?
<l33__> dont using volumes..just directly formatting it without partitioning ?
<lubuntu20dash> l33__, deleting the U? thing is generally a bad idea, and I mean one of those tolls made for formating usb flash drives,., not ubuntu formatting tools
<l33__> okay
<mark76> Can you see a file called software-sources.list in /etc, lubuntu20dash?
<l33__> me?
<mark76> Are you called lubuntu20dash?
<l33__> sorry, thought lubuntu20dash was a ini file hehehe
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, I genealy get an error when I try to see files as root, so the answer is no
<l33__> have 2 go
<l33__> thank you all
<l33__> c u later ;)
<mark76> Why do you get an error?
<mark76> Bye I33__
<l33__> ;)
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, nevermind, the error only happens if you try to see the root folder, and about the error, asks the dudes who coded PCManFM 0.9.9
<mark76> Try opening it as the normal user
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, cant see it sorry
<mark76> Me neither. It must be deeper down
<mark76> Hang on
<mark76> Open a terminal and paste this in
<mark76> sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<mark76> Replace leafpad with text editor of choice
<lubuntu20dash> so I just  backup and replace oneiric with natty?
<mark76> Yeah
<mark76> Might as well
<mark76> You ain't getting libnotify1 back any other way
<mark76> When you're in use the Replace option in the Search menu to replace oneiric with natty
<mark76> Then send an email to the GNU icecat team requesting that they update the browser to use libnotify4
<lubuntu20dash> cursed leadpad
<mark76> leafpad.
<lubuntu20dash> mark76, I was insulting it, hence leadpad
<mark76> Ah :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04 change gdm to lxdm - don't work automount removable media. pcmanfm can't use, it not work like file browser
<JohnDoe_71Rus> is anybody home?
<ikr111> anyone knows how to change global fonts size? obconfig will change only the windows fonts size...
<eddieTH> hi!
<ErwinJunge> hi
<eddieTH> i want to make to default the us keyboard
<eddieTH> p.s. sorry for my bad english
<ErwinJunge> alt-f2 --> in the resulting window "lxkeymap" without the " --> select keymap, click apply
<eddieTH> done, but when I restar the pc the layout changes
<LucMove> So, can someone please help me make lubuntu run apps and/or scripts at startup?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<bioterror> urxvtd is just an example
<LucMove> yes, I've done that
<LucMove> no worky
<bioterror> someone broke lxde autostart!
<LucMove> ah, wait
<LucMove> it says ~/.config/autostart/
<bioterror> that's right
<LucMove> everything else I found on google says ~/.config/openbox/autostart/
<bioterror> the difference between that and what you've found from google is that I've not written those in google ;)
<LucMove> are you a developer, maintainer or directly guilty of anything?
<bioterror> I'm just trying to make your life easier
<LucMove> well, lemme try that other way...
<bioterror> did it work
<LucMove> FINALLY. It's working now.
<bioterror> you're welcome ;)
<LucMove> I was using ~ in the Exec line. It really wanted an explicit path.
<LucMove> Not very smart, but meh.
<LucMove> thank you
<goliat> Does anyone know how i can get my power button to work just like when i choose logout, so i can choose shutdown, reboot, etc.?
<goliat> I forgot to say it is a laptop and i can use the special buttons for brightnesses, volume and battery status.
<LucMove> try running xev on a console and pressing keys, they will be identified...
<LucMove> then if xev identifies your power button, the rest is easy
<LucMove> just press the power button once and quickly, so it won't actually shut down
<LucMove> But that if that doesn't work, why not use another key, like Win-F12, or Alt-Shift-F12. It's what I do.
<goliat> LucMove: What is xev? Pressing the power button wont make it shutdown, think only force shutdown works atm.
<LucMove> xev is an application. Run it on the console, so you see the output.
<LucMove> A white square window will pop up. Drag it to the side so you can see the output on the terminal window beneath it. But make sure that white square has focus when you press keys. That white square captures the keys, the output is in the terminal window. Get it?
<goliat> yeah im testing right now
<LucMove> great
<LucMove> every time you press a key, you should see 5 lines or so...
<goliat> yepp ^
<LucMove> the third one contains state 0x0, keycode [something]
<goliat> pressing a letter will give a return on what letter it should be
<LucMove> keycode is what you need
<LucMove> for me, keys a,s,d return keycodes 38,39,40 respectively
<goliat> the same for me but the power button is a bit tricky for me
<LucMove> the power button gives me no keycode
<LucMove> So I can't use the power button the way you suggest. Do you get a keycode?
<goliat> no me neither
<goliat> not*
<LucMove> well, there is another thing you can try
<LucMove> Right-click the power meter in the system tray and choose Preferences
<LucMove> in General options, there is this option, "When power button is pressed" [Ask] [Suspend] [Hibernate] [Shutdown]
<LucMove> But that doesn't work for me either.
<goliat> Yeah i have all of thoose on ask
<goliat> When i had fedora with xfce it worked when i changed them
<goliat> but sadly not here
<LucMove> I guess both our machines do not communicate the power button in a way that the OS can recognize.
<LucMove> So, I recommend using some other key shortcut or combination instead of the power button.
<goliat> yeah, i blame dell ;)
<goliat> how can i set that up then?
<LucMove> open this file ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<LucMove> look for one of the many <keybind sections you have. Each one begins at <keybind and ends at </keybind>. Standard XML, you know.
<goliat> ok
<LucMove> Clone any one of them, i.e. copy-paste. So you can edit the second one.
<LucMove> Here is mine:
<LucMove>     <keybind key="S-W-F12"><!-- Logout -->
<LucMove>       <action name="Execute">
<LucMove>         <startupnotify>
<LucMove>           <enabled>true</enabled>
<LucMove>           <name>Logout</name>
<LucMove>         </startupnotify>
<LucMove>         <command>lxde-logout</command>
<LucMove>       </action>
<LucMove>     </keybind>
<bioterror> next time pastebin
<Josh__> hello
<bioterror> or else!
<Josh__> I need some help
<LucMove> ah, sorry. Just this once... ;-)
<bioterror> Josh__, go ahead
<Josh__> ok, I try to connect a virtual harddisc
<LucMove> goliat: I assume the key sequence is obvious: Shift-Windows key-F12 in my case. But you can use any other combination.
<Josh__> i saw in the description for ubuntu -> connect to server
<goliat> LucMove: I can just copy your code and change the keybind right?
<Josh__> but i cannot find it on lubuntu, does anone  know where it might be?
<LucMove> goliat: yes
<LucMove> what is a virtual harddisc? cloud?
<goliat> LucMove: the "S" and the "W" is Shift and WindowsKey right?
<Josh__> does anyone speak german, because my english is not so good, so i cannot explan my problem
<LucMove> goliat: yes
<Josh__> virtual disc ist my disc, when I am at the campus
<goliat> LucMove: Can i make a comment in the file with //?
<LucMove> goliat: no. Comments in XML are made with <!-- comment -->
<LucMove> looked at what I pasted here, it has a comment
<goliat> Ahh yes i see it thanks :)
<LucMove> Josh__: Your English is fine. But I would need a better description of this virtual disc thing.
<LucMove> There are many possible setups for something like this.
<goliat> LucMove: Is C = Ctrl and A = alt or is there any website where i can see desctriptions
<LucMove> goliat: I'm pretty sure there are plenty of Openbox wikis and docs on the Web, but yes, you got that right.
<LucMove> S = Shift
<LucMove> Maybe M = Meta, but then I'm just over guessing. I've never seen this "meta" key on any machine in my life.
<LucMove> and I don't know if meta is supported by openbox
<goliat> Isnt Meta just the key Mac have instead of Windows key?
<LucMove> if you say so... I have no idea. :;-\
<goliat> Me neither but its a guess :P
<LucMove> as good as any
<goliat> Btw i have changed and saved the file. Do i need to reboot or does it work right away?
<LucMove> good question
<LucMove> why not create another keybind entry?
<LucMove> but now use this: <command>openbox --reconfigure</command>
<LucMove> or you can just run 'openbox --reconfigure' on a terminal
<LucMove> that will refresh the entire running configuration, including key shortcuts
<goliat> it worked :D
<goliat> Ctrl-Alt-L now gives me the logout window :)
<LucMove> great
<goliat> Thank you for your help LucMove :)
<LucMove> you're welcome
<LucMove> Gotta go now. Bye.
<goliat> Bye
<goliat> Yay! Power button working!
<searching> can't install Lubuntu 11.10
#lubuntu 2011-10-30
<keithclark> Any known issues with installing Lubuntu on an Asus 1005PEB netbook?  I know I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and there was an issue with the screen brightness.
<keithclark> can't seem to get my netbook to boot off the newly created usb stick.  Any ideas?
<phiscribe> format usb as diffrent file system (try fat32 ntfs ext2)
<keithclark> can anyone help with a dual monitor setup?
<keithclark> Is anyone here?
<keithclark> hello?
<keithclark> This is the only thing I hate about small distros....help
<Unit193> Did you try doing what was in that link?
<Unit193> Take a look here also http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84
<Unit193> And there is also this thread https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04921.html but not a whole lot
<buff27> i just love ubuntu
<buff27> * lubuntu
<MikeChelen> is there any way to change the size of the mouse cursor?
<bioterror> I think that's GTK related thingie
<MikeChelen> i can change to a different cursor theme after installing a few, but not adjust the size
<MikeChelen> seems only option is to find a cursor theme with a large size
<searching> Lubuntu 11.10 hang at install
<searching> nobody here?
<Mkaysi> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<searching> in the installation time hang at searching laptop desktop
<rawfodog> on pcman, it shows the drives on the left pane as "30 GB Filesystem" etc. Can I have it show their proper labels, or even just right click and rename them myself ?
<l33_> hi
<l33_> bye
<ErwinJunge> goliat: You said yesterday that you got your powerbutton working?
<ErwinJunge> Did you mean your actual powerbutton, or CTRL-ALT-L?
<mr_noda> Hi all. Loving lubuntu 11.10 so far. Only thing is I have accidently removed the session logout applet on the panel. Having trouble adding it back, could anyone help?
<mr_noda> I can add the indicator applet, however it just says "no indicators"
<brother-> mr_noda: it is a application shortcut
<brother-> mr_noda: lxsession-logout
<bioterror> cd .config
<bioterror> sudo rm -rf lxpanel
<brother-> err
<bioterror> and logout and log back in
<brother-> or right click and readd it
<bioterror> brother-, really?
<brother-> yes
<mr_noda> hmm ok why would i need to delete the panel?, is there not a way for me to readd it, just point to that file?
<bioterror> brother-, do it ;)
<brother-> mr_noda: if you delete it it is readded with defaults if missing
<mr_noda> ite ill give it a go, brb
<brother-> panel settings > go to panel applets tab > make sure you have a application launch bar (or rather two... one to the right and one to the left in default) > then click edit and find the lxsession-logout in the dialog to the right
<brother-> thinking of it though. might be that the .desktop file for that app is not showing in the dialog and then you have to manually insert into the XML document and shit
<brother-> POSSIBLE but not as convenient
<sweb>  i have an old system. Pentium III and 256 Mb of ram. lubuntu will work on with acceptable speed ?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> if you can accept that speed ;)
<bioterror> we've seen people running on slower specs
<sweb> windows xp is faster or lubuntu ?
<bioterror> lubuntu
<gyln> hey, i just installed lubuntu (oneiric) and it seems after an update i can no longer see any buttons or launchers on the panel in the lubuntu or openbox sessions.  lxde session works fine though
<KM0201> um, thre's a command to reset your panel.
<KM0201> but.. it's escaping me.
<KM0201> bioterror: will know im sure
<KM0201> gyln: maybe this will help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#LXPanel_disappeared_and_after_lauching_lxpanel_again.2C_it_looks_ugly.
<gyln> let me see...
<gyln> nope, it says theres already an instance of lxpanel running and then exits
<gyln> does nothing...
<Nubee> hi. i have a question about installing libreoffice or openoffice on lubuntu. when i'm trying it, no matter if lsc or apt-get, it always stops and brings an error cause of dependancies with other modules of the same office package
<KM0201> Nubee: what are you putting in command line, i used apt-get, and it worked perfectly
<Nubee> sudo apt-get update && install libreoffice
<KM0201> what version of lubuntu?
<Nubee> 11.10
<Nubee> hm i have only the german error message
<Nubee> somethig like missing destination file operator
<Nubee> error appears midst the process
<KM0201> i have no idea, installed no problem here
<max___> is lubuntu reccomended for netbooks? pardon ask
<KM0201> max___: it'll work fine on a netbook.. i don't know that it's "recommended" for anything
<KM0201> but it will work fine on a netbook.
<max___> thankyou of course
#lubuntu 2012-10-22
<ssulaco> hello
<naDah> hey guys, gotta a bit of a problem with my keymap and do belive it was here i got help the last time around
<Unit193> May have been in http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuFAQ ?
<naDah> nope, i've already googled my heart out
<Unit193> Well, what's the issue?
<naDah> the first problem was that lxde reverted my keymap to us on reboot so i solved that problem by putting setxkmap se in autostart, so far so good but now i can't make grave accents, the tilde-sing and some other characters
<naDah> sing = sign
<jmarsden> naDah: You could try my old way using dpkg-reconfigure to set the desired keyboard layout in your initramfs... I have not tried it on 12.10 yet, but I think it will still work.    su-to-root -X -c "dpkg-reconfigure -fgnome keyboard-configuration"
<Kamilion> 'llo. Recently upgraded a bunch of machines; had a panel app to measure cpu, ram, net, swap, and disk @ 50ms with my old setup, can't seem to figure out how to get a rapidly updating graph in my panel with 12.10
<naDah> jmarsden, no it doesn't help, also I'm on 12.04 since 12.10 wouldn't let me connect to the internet
<jmarsden> naDah: OK.  Please do file a bug report about the 12.10 issue on Launchpad, and provide full details, so we can look at getting it fixed.
<wxl> Kamilion: i don't remember such a thing, unless you mean, like, compiz or something goofy
<wxl> …but that's not a panel app
<naDah> jmarsden, consider it done
<Kamilion> wxl: plain ol' gnome-system-monitor
<Kamilion> all i want is my fast update rate back, i don't mind the configurationless lxpanel cpu meter applet, just need to change it's update rate
<wxl> isn't that an app, not a panel app, Kamilion ?
<Kamilion> http://files.sllabs.com/files/images/maverick-panel.png
<Kamilion> i'm pretty sure that's what's called a panel app
<wxl> Kamilion: yep; also looks like ubuntu
<Kamilion> http://files.sllabs.com/files/images/maverick-panel2.png
<Kamilion> yep.
<wxl> Kamilion: and you realize you're on the lubuntu channel and ubuntu != lubuntu?
<Kamilion> [21:43:50] <Kamilion> all i want is my fast update rate back, i don't mind the configurationless lxpanel cpu meter applet, just need to change it's update rate
<Kamilion> is that a change I can make through some kind of dynamic configuration like dconf/gconf, config files in ~, etc, or will I have to apt-src the package and make a code change?
<wxl> Kamilion: first off there are resource monitors you can use to get cpu and ram but the refresh rate is the refresh rate afaik
<Random832> i've actually got lxpanel source, so I can look
<wxl> …unless you want to change code
<jmarsden> Kamilion: I suspect increasing the update rate would increase its CPU utilization... and Lubuntu is intended to work on older slower PCs.  So unless there is a cpu panel meter config file somewhere (there might be, I have not looked for it), you'll probably have to edit the code.
<Kamilion> Random832: thanks; that'd be totally helpful :D
<Random832> It is, in fact, hardcoded to 1500 milliseconds.
<Kamilion> also -- what's up with "Resource Monitors" being the CPU and RAM apps linked together?
<Random832> no idea
<wxl> why? so you can have a ram monitor, too? XD
<Kamilion> ah, nevermind... CPU only, CPU + ram, and Network monitor
<Random832> I will note that "Resource Monitors" updates every second
<Kamilion> is that configurable, Random832, or hardcoded?
<Random832> hardcoded
<Kamilion> k, got a filename and linenumber for me? :3
<Random832> src/plugins/monitors/monitors.c
<Random832> and there's actually two places you have to change since it calls a timer function that sets the interval in seconds, you'd need to change the function call to make it use milliseconds, look in src/plugins/cpu/cpu.c
<Kamilion> no problem, I'm familar enough with GTK
<Random832> I was doing some hacking on lxpanel the other day because the cpufreq frontend app is disabled
<Random832> [or, rather, the menu from it is disabled]
<Kamilion> also -- anyone else use wajig?
<Random832> whats that
<Kamilion> interactive apt-get
<wxl> another one? bah
<Kamilion> it's actually been around
<Kamilion> I just realized it's in the maverick repos
<NUCLEARWINTER> Kamilion, you could use conky for monitoring such a things
<NUCLEARWINTER> but it will really use your CPU for drawing those nice neat graphs
<Kamilion> NUCLEARWINTER: doesn't that require that I minimize everything to look at the desktop to see that?
<wxl> NUCLEARWINTER: did you see his desktop??? XD
<NUCLEARWINTER> Kamilion, or you can change workspace
<NUCLEARWINTER> wxl, unfortunately
<Kamilion> hm, not a bad idea. I normally disable the workspaces
<NUCLEARWINTER> like you have terminal and something in #1 where you can see conky
 * Kamilion can't upgrade this machine from maverick until nvidia releases cuda 5.0
<NUCLEARWINTER> and you have brwoser in #2 and email client in #3
<Kamilion> I don't really use workspaces too often, i admit.
<NUCLEARWINTER> your shame
<NUCLEARWINTER> I use if I dont have a multiple displays
<Kamilion> eh, I've got a single 1080p panel on a quad core
<Kamilion> generally I only have chromium, nautilus, vmware, and a couple terminals open.
<Kamilion> and kvirc.
 * jmarsden usually has IRC/Skype/other real time comms in #1, Terminals in #2, whatever I'm working on (Emacs, app being debugged, whatever) in #3, email in #4, browser in #5, Virtual machine related stuff in #6 :)
<Kamilion> also -- this was quite annoying: http://files.sllabs.com/files/images/fix-onlyshowin.png     -- trying to find why the packages I installed didn't show up in my applications menu >.<
<Kamilion> i was lucky lxinput was there
<NUCLEARWINTER> becouse their Categories are wrong
<Kamilion> no -- OnlyShowIn
<NUCLEARWINTER> does not matter
<Kamilion> category works fine; they show up in Accessories just fine now.
<Kamilion> i just appended LXDE; to the proper OnlyShowIn entries
 * Kamilion uses rabbitvcs and dropbox
<Kamilion> need nautilus --no-desktop for that
<Kamilion> and i use too many gedit plugins :3
<Kamilion> other than that; have always preferred lubuntu as my base; I even install x2go and lubuntu-core+nautilus+gedit+gnome-terminal on my servers.
<Kamilion> so; great job at bringing LXDE to ubuntu and keeping it alive and loved for so long :D
<Kamilion> *GASP* Oh, oh, cuda 5 SDK was released on october 15th... I'M FREE OF MAVERICK!
<Kamilion> here I come lubuntu quantal :D
<Kamilion> ... Wait, what? It still only supports 10.10 and 11.04?!
<Kamilion> oh, now i feel dumb. nvidia-cuda-toolkit is in quantal's repo.
<Kamilion> meh. Maybe I'll just install KVM on quantal; shove maverick into a guest and assign the guest one of the nvidia cards, since I don't think vmware9 does PCI device passthrough
<zruty> Ah, I guessed right...
<zruty> Which is the program similar to NetworkManager under Gnome that is used in Lubuntu?
<jmarsden> zruty: Is this a trick question?  The program similar to NetworkManager under Gnome that is used in Lubuntu is... NetworkManager
<zruty> No, no trick question. I can not find it in the systray
<zruty> Maybe I need to rephrase
<zruty> In Gnome there is networkmanager
<zruty> But that can not be used under LXDE, so what does lubuntu use, since that is LXDE?
<zruty> jmarsden: see up
<jmarsden> zruty: the package network-manager is installed by default in Lubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 as far as I know.  Run the command   dpkg -l network-manager   to verify this, if you see it listed with ii at the start of the output line, it is installed.
<jmarsden> zruty: You could also run the command   nm-tool  to see the current network manager status, if I am correct.
<jmarsden> zruty: If we need to look for icons, in my Lubuntu 12.10 installation here there is an icon near the right of the panel which has two arrows in it, one pointing up and one pointing down.  Clicking it reveals a popup menu including an item named Edit.  Clicking that gets me into a dialog about editing network settings... is that what you are looking for?
<zruty> Yes, I am looking for that applet, so I can get networking working
<JohnDoe_71Rus> run nm-applet ?
<jmarsden> For me it is "just there" by default.  if you you can try editing the lxpanel and adding it by hand.
<zruty> Add applet?
<Ascavasaion> Anyone else here having continual crashes using Ubuntu 12.04.1?  Especially when using filemanagers?
<jmarsden> zruty: At a shell prompt, type    nm-applet &    and see if you then it the icon you are looking for?
<zruty> jmarsden: That works!
<zruty> Thanks!
<jmarsden> zruty: You're welcome.  Not sure why the default nm-applte did not start (or died) for you, but at least now you can try to fix the issue :)
<zruty> Even the network works now
<zruty> Yes!
<zruty> Thanks again!
<jmarsden> zruty: No problem.
<aptosid> is there a way to track changes to lubuntu... what did get an update and such?
<Kamilion> Random832: Thanks much. http://files.sllabs.com/files/storage/kamilion/lxpanel-mon/lxpanel-monitor.c.diff
<Kamilion> http://files.sllabs.com/files/storage/kamilion/lxpanel-mon/lxpanel_0.5.10%2bgit20120823-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<lotus> hey,
<aptosid> is there a way to track changes to lubuntu... what did get an update and such?
<holstein> aptosid: i usually look before i leap.. i like to scan the list of changes before i run the upgrade
<holstein> i find, if there is hardware support breakage, its usually a kernel upgrade that "breaks" it
<holstein> aptosid: depending on how you did the upgrade.. i think synaptic keeps a list of what happened
<pmatulis> aptosid: /var/log/apt
<aptosid> holstein pmatulis i mean where i can see on a website what did change... so before i do the update... but thx for the info
<pmatulis> aptosid: you would need to look at the changelogs of each package
<pmatulis> (apt-get changelog <package>) should help
<aptosid> yes and i would like to know if ubuntu or lubuntu offers such... i did look around but didnt find such... can also be that i didnt look good enough... to get hard facts is a always a problem and difficult to find on the website
<aptosid> i did look into know issues before upgrade... even such is difficult to find...
<holstein> well, to get hard facts about your particular hardware case is near impossible
<aptosid> right... thats the reason i asked if there is a website where i can look before for myself... so i can see ahhh changes or not and then decide what i do
<holstein> i typically que up the upgrade, glance through the list, and do some research if necessary.. sometimes i have read "nothing will break" and it did... and i have read "things will be bad" and they werent.. i typically just read, and go for it and know how to fix or revert
<aptosid> yes is a way
<aptosid> my mistake is that i didnt try the live cd before the upgrade... burning was ok but it dosnt boot and for unknown reasons f6 for nomodeset dosnt work
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> hi
<yngve> I folks! I did a fresh 12.10 install and have no sound in build-in speakers. I have sound on headphones. It worked in 12.04
<wxl> yngve: let's start with the obvious. have you checked alsamixer and made sure nothing's muted?
<yngve>  I have checked alsamixer and everything seems to be working (I can see the volum indicater jumping up and down while playing music). Nothing is muted, sound in headphones but no sound on the speakers. It works when I use the Lubuntu 12.04 live CD. I am on Macbook air 1.1.
<wxl> hm
<yngve> I have gone through http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto...lem-on-ubuntu/
<yngve> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<yngve> that*s http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<wxl> yngve: i don't have an answer for you right now but i have a theory that it may be due to the hardware you have. i have noticed a bunch of the ppc folks are having problems with sound.
<wxl> you use grub, not yaboot, right?
<yngve> ppc?
<wxl> ppc = old apple
<yngve> I use grub yes
<yngve> Ah
<yngve> yes itś old, 2008
<wxl> so could you give me the results of "lspci | grep -i audio"
<yngve> So I am not alone. That is good
<wxl> yeah but it's still an intel chip, nto a ppc
<wxl> might have the same audio card tho
<yngve> It is Intel realtek I think
<wxl> i need the exact line please
<yngve> mm, how did I get that?
<wxl> ytou can copy and paste
<wxl> ah you're on xchat
<wxl> i swear xchat has an /exec command but can't be sure
<wxl> it does
<wxl> do this:
<wxl>  /exec -o lspci | grep -i audio
<wxl> without the space before the slash of course
<yngve> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<wxl> thanks
<aptosid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074867
<wxl> aptosid: random?
<aptosid> no... the reason is that he is looking after another distro because he cant get it working
<aptosid> so i thought maybe someone from here can give him an answer... before he leaves ubuntu
<wxl> if it doesn't work, it doesn't work i guess. makes me wonder if it will work elsewhere. if it will, he can provide which version it took and we can make a bug report so he can come back to ubuntu. beyond that, if he does find a driver that works, there are ways to get it into ubuntu, even unofficially
<aptosid> ut is still the question... it did work before... so what changes were done that it dosnt work anymore
<aptosid> but
<wxl> good question
<wxl> i'd ask the guy who apparently knows that
<wxl> i.e. 2nd to last reply
<aptosid> what i found out that there are newer drivers at x.org... the pulls were from august... the latest changes in september... and some look important like fix build with...
<wxl> so someone with the hardware should test them
<wxl> as obviously those without can't XD
<aptosid> :D
<wxl> i hope you realize i'm not trying to be unhelpful, but i don't know what other help i can offer.
<aptosid> np
<yngve> seems like ppa:mactel-support does not for lubuntu 12.10
<yngve> Maybe it was a bad idea upgrade when I have an old mac
<chaotix> hi all.....  anyone know how to add the search bar to synaptic package man. ?   i know that i can click on search, but in some distrobutions there is a search bar where the search button is in LXDE, and i find it to be wayyyy more convenient. looked around in settings→preferences but i cant seem to find it :(    ...anyone know where it is??
#lubuntu 2012-10-23
<Duke> greetings! i find it hard to understand how rsync works. if somone has a little time to help me, will do something good for today and go to computerist's heaven. ;) thnx
<sketch1> Just got Lubuntu going on a USB.
<sketch1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sketch1> Is that correct for the terminal?
<sketch1> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sketch1> Reading package lists... Done
<sketch1> Building dependency tree
<sketch1> Reading state information... Done
<sketch1> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<sketch1> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<sketch1> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<sketch1> or been moved out of Incoming.
<sketch1> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<sketch1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sketch1>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: libnspr4-0d but it is not going to be installed
<sketch1> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<wxl> now there's a good way to get yourself kickbanned, sk
<iluminameluna> I've looked everywhere and can't find a solution for my issue: Lub 11.10, Chromium issues: w/ more than 3 tabs (I think) the screen lags first, then freezes or just shuts down. Restarting it gives me the Restore option which works. It's fine, with all the tabs open but in seconds it does it all again
<sireorion> hi all... Can i install Lubuntu on 1 GB hdd 515RAM?
<iluminameluna> I followed some instructions to install Touchpad Configuration app to disable my touchpad and since then I've had this issue. I'm about to try reinstalling Lub 11.10 but I'm insecure abt whether or not my moving my /home dir from one USB drive to another worked. I assume it did but I did both things at abt the same time so now I'm feeling anxious.
<iluminameluna> sireorion: as far as I know, you wld need at least 2g of hdd space, your ram seems fine
<sireorion> iluminameluna: ; Okey.. .Im trying to find an distro that i can install on my 1 GB drive...
<iluminameluna> however, I recommend either a larger drive for installation if you intend to use it w/ your /home and /var directories on it, since both grow w/ each update, application installation & just saving configurations over time
<iluminameluna> the other solution wld be to assign your /home and /var dirs to a thumb drive .. all this assuming you're using a laptop that can handle a thumb drive
<iluminameluna> I would suggest a Puppy os .. I have Wary Puppy on a 1g sd card to use in emergencies. TINY!
<sireorion> But puppy fa^^ed upp my static drive
<iluminameluna> but SO basic you'll need some familiarity with doing some terminal work if you wish to set up your wireless or wifi ..
<iluminameluna> it did?! .. what drive did you try installation on?
<iluminameluna> and by static I assume you mean your hard drive?
<sireorion> I just want to have an lightwhight distro so i can plug in my external hdd and look on movies on tv
<iluminameluna> AH ...
<sireorion> Solid drive 1GB
<iluminameluna> right ...
<iluminameluna> can you say how or why you think puppy messed it up?
<iluminameluna> and so you know, I'm not an expert but I'm not a complete noob either .. sorta experienced noob
<sireorion> When i did the new partition. it failed it. When i tryed again it failed to read it
<iluminameluna> I see a lot of folks that swear by Mint but I've no personal experience w/ it
<sireorion> Porteus is an light wight distro to... but ppl thinks it suxx
<iluminameluna> but that might not be a ruined ssd but a messed up puppy install ..
<sireorion> XP Pe dont find the SSD ether
<iluminameluna> you have a thumb drive you can plug into your machine?
<sireorion> no
<iluminameluna> XP Pe?
<iluminameluna> so how are you installing an os onto your ssd?
<sireorion> Pe is an light light light version of XP
<iluminameluna> oh, ok .. not familiar w/ that ...
<iluminameluna> I remember Se but .. nm
<iluminameluna> so how are you installing, or trying to install, the os' onto your ssd?
<sireorion> trying to isnatll
<sireorion> install
<sireorion> *
<iluminameluna> and what machine do you have, or are using?
<sireorion> http://www.profcon.se/Dokument/MiniPC_LX800.pdf
<sireorion> :D
<iluminameluna> ok, I've heard of those but never saw one .. so how are you trying to install your os?
<sireorion> puppy have i tryed form live mode and from boot mode
<sireorion> both failed
<iluminameluna> so your machine has another ssd? or it's hooked up to another by cable?
<sireorion> Its directly plugged to the mainboard
<iluminameluna> I'm sorry, perhaps I'm not being clear .. where is the original puppy installation file you downloaded?
<sireorion> On an USB stick
<iluminameluna> you had to have d/l'd a file & run that on your drive without installing it to your ssd .. ah ... ok .. that's what I'd asked before, how you were installing it onto your ssd ...
<iluminameluna> which version of puppy do you have?
<iluminameluna> is anyone here a Lubuntu Team member?
<iluminameluna> I need help with my installation of Chromium and inability to install the debug program. I can't tell why, though I used the Synaptic Package Mgr
<iluminameluna> are either of you experienced users of Lubuntu 11.10?  @Idle One or @hyperair
<callaghan> Hi, I just installed Lubuntu 12.10, and I have a problem with the taskbar: The selected application is in white font, making it very hard to read against the light background. I found no solution using google, I guess there must be an easy fix.... thanks
<Tom76> where is  System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers on Lubuntu
<Nate_Rev> Hi everyone, can I get any help with Installing Lubuntu through Wubi here?
<dyd> hi all, is there any way i can make terminal windows transparent so i can see what i'm browsing for example?
<dyd> by now i was able to set transparency but i just see the desktop bg image
<holstein> dyd: that could require a different graphics driver, and/or compositing
<holstein> dyd: i would say, spend a few minutes and ask yourself how important that actually is... then, start auditioning either 3d proprietary drivers if they are available, or composite managers
<holstein> both of which can affect the performance of the machine
<dyd> holstein, thank you, i think i will survive without that feature
<dyd> holstein, right now the system is so fast, don't want to change things or loose this for a feature like that
<holstein> dyd: enjoy!
<dyd> bb have a nice day
<tata> why my googleearth installated on lubuntu 10.04, have "yellow and white square" and not show many numbers?
<holstein> tata: you could tae a screenshot to demonstrate, but im gong to guess the graphics driver
<tata> but, on lubuntu 12.04 is ok, why is diferent?
<holstein> tata: different driver, different kernel... different flash/browser.. i would guess its a version of something that an upgrade is helping in your situation
<tata> yes, i upgrade it, but nothing happand!
<tata> its same
<holstein> tata: im not following... you say 12.04 is different? that made me think 10.40 was "broken" and 12.04 was not.. but you say you didnt upgrade? meaning you cant upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<tata> no, i  update from synaptic packing manager 10.04, it is same 10.04
<holstein> tata: you update google earth?
<holstein> tata: it could be the version of flash, or the version of thegraphics driver... or the kernel version with drivers in it that are better supported in 12.04
<holstein> tata: im saying.. if it workds in 12.04 and not so well in 10.04, its safe to say there is a newer version of something that is working better for you
<holstein> if you cant just upgrade the install to 12.04, i would start looking at the simple things.. the flash version.. try installing the chrome browser (not chromium) if its a 32bit system.. chrome has its own flash version
<tata> ok, i understand, but in 12.04 not working abiword
<holstein> tata: you can try opening from the terminal and see if there is helpful error output
<tata> opening , what?
<holstein> tata: you can try opening abiword from the terminal... you might see some helpful error output there... or elaborate as to what the issue is with abiword... you cant use libreoffice?
<tata> I try libreoffice, it is ok
<holstein> tata: you can either use libreoffice in 12.04, or troubleshoot abiword in 12.04... or work wth 10.04 trying to upgrade what is necessary for google earth
<tata> what is diferent about web browser, to do with googleearth?
<holstein> tata: as i stated above, the 32bit version of google chrome (not chromium) has its own version of flash
<holstein> that version will be current.. this is an easy way to test the flash version in 10.04
<tata> because, i use firefox
<holstein> tata: you can use whatever browser you like
<holstein> tata: this is a troubleshooting step.. a suggestion
<tata> ok
<holstein> tata: if you install chrome (not chromuim) in 10.04, and google earth "just works" then, you can assume it might be the flash version in 10.04 causing the issues
<tata> ok, i try instal chrome
<holstein> tata: or try 12.04 ad troubleshoot abiword... that might be easier
<tata> ok yes, thanks
<tata> one more thing, 10.04 is faster than 12.04
<holstein> tata: is that a question? or a statement?
<tata> statement
<holstein> i find them quite similar where i test
<tata> ok
<QuaxEros> 'ello y'all. my live-cd 12.04 stops booting as soon as it doesn't see the b43 firmware file (strange no?). I don't need my wireless for the install anyway, is there a way to make continue or ignore my wireless?
<IboS> hello
<IboS> i'm totally addicted to lubuntu
<IboS> i cannot even take care of my children what should i do ?
 * gomiboy calls social services
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<Diegongui> Hello, I read that lubuntu 12.10 is supported by unetbootin but
<Diegongui> when I open unetbootin 12.10 isn't there
<NUCLEARWINTER> you dont need unetbootin, unless you make a persistent usb stick
<Diegongui> but it says "dayly live"
<NUCLEARWINTER> you can just dd if=lubuntu-12.10.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<Diegongui> yes, I want
<Diegongui> I didn't undersund that of=...
<NUCLEARWINTER> !dd
<Diegongui> worst
<NUCLEARWINTER> does not know dd :(
<Diegongui> download i thing
<NUCLEARWINTER> ubuntu's isos can be dd'd to usb sticks
<NUCLEARWINTER> and unetbootin is not in our hands
<NUCLEARWINTER> you have to whine to unetbootin developers
<Diegongui> so I have to wait until unetbootin says 12.10
<NUCLEARWINTER> or you can just download the iso and dd
<Diegongui> but in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu says that is supported
<Diegongui> what about lili
<Diegongui> so you trust it?
<Diegongui> xubuntu was not as faster as I thought it will be
<Diegongui> and the frugal install I made was a little bad
<Diegongui> couldn't mount all partitions...
<Diegongui> and I did something wrong and now I cant boot because I think groover is missing
<Diegongui> I'm seeing now formating all hdd ha ha
<Diegongui> Do you know this error? error: no such partition
<Diegongui> groov rescue:
<Diegongui> that is when I boot
<Diegongui> NUCLEARWINTER: is there a way to restore groov from the pendrive that has the iso ?
<Diegongui> grub* sory
<NUCLEARWINTER> you can install grub to that?
<Diegongui> I don't konw
<Diegongui> my pendrive has the iso
<Diegongui> I installed it using lili
<Diegongui> it's like unetbootin
<Diegongui> when I put the pendrive with the iso, xubuntu runs with it
<Diegongui> but alerts me that theres something wrong with the partition or something like that
<iluminameluna> is there anyone here to help with Chromium hanging/crashing with lubuntu 11.10?
<wxl> iluminameluna: chromium is riddled with bugs right now
<iluminameluna> oh dear, is it just the latest version? it just suddenly started misbehaving
<wxl> more than a few times a day i see activity on bug reports
<iluminameluna> thought it might be a cpl of modifications to my netbook done recently
<wxl> i don't typically use chromium so i'm not sure which, if any, version is stable
<wxl> however i'm sure your best bet would be to install the latest version from the developer directly rather than the clearly outdated packages in the repos
<iluminameluna> ah, cool, will give that a try .. just d/l the install pkg & install that?
<iluminameluna> rather than from the synaptic pkg mgr?
<wxl> yep
<iluminameluna> sorry to ask such a noob question but head's not clear
<wxl> if you want a more user friendly experience, you might try chrome rather than chromium as i think the latter requires you to build from source
<wxl> or else you might do what others do and go for another browser
<iluminameluna> actually, no, you run it same as chrome but it comes barebones so you add the extensions you want & not worry abt preloaded ones
<wxl> there you go, then, you're one up on me :D
<iluminameluna> I'm trying to install the smallest version of any apps. My netbook's from 2005 so I don't want to overload it
<iluminameluna> hahahaha!!!
<wxl> try xxxterm
<iluminameluna> xxxterm? whassat?
<wxl> install it from the repos and see for yourself :)
<wxl> wait um
<wxl> !info xxxterm
<ubottu> xxxterm (source: xxxterm): Minimalist's web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.11.3-1 (quantal), package size 170 kB, installed size 421 kB
<wxl> there we go
<iluminameluna> kk .. I'm up for a .. WOW
<iluminameluna> TINY ..
<wxl> and super secure
<iluminameluna> took the question right from my head!
<iluminameluna> =D
<wxl> i really want that to be our default browser
<wxl> however it's not as clicky and graphical as firefox, opera, midori, chromium, etc.
<iluminameluna> cool .. will give it a try after I d/l chrome so I have something in the works, so to speak, if I'm unhappy w/ xxxterm
<wxl> if you have thoguhts on it, throw them up on the mailing list
<iluminameluna> kk, will do .. I don't care so much abt aesthetics, more a practical kind of girl
<wxl> :)
<wxl> it's very practical
<wxl> but more keyboard focused
<wxl> (not ALL keyboard forcused, but more keyboard focused)
<wxl> plus all configuration through a text file which not everyone likes
<wxl> if you need help with it, i know myself and Unit193 both use it
<iluminameluna> perfect .. & kb input is fine, it's how I came up from DOS & BASIC ..
<wxl> oh you'll be fine then :)
<wxl> do you use vi?
<iluminameluna> nope .. don't even know what that is .. haven't been able to keep up on coding languages SINCE DOS .. chronic migraines for over 20 yrs have done a number on my cognition & memory
<iluminameluna> my kids are the family coding experts, & only one knows more than one language .. & I'm fairly new to Linux
<iluminameluna> should've paid more attention when ex-hubby started playing w/ Redhat back in the day
<iluminameluna> oh wells .. I'm gonna go play w/ the browsers & will be back if I encounter hitches .. WHEN I encounter hitches >,<
<iluminameluna> bblaters
<wxl> sorry took off a sec
<wxl> oh well
<Guest38389> Trying to install lubuntu using iso CD, gets to "Preparing to install Lubuntu" window, but seems to hang up there with no progress after clicking on Continue.  Anyone have a suggestion?
<zleap> does lubuntu adopt these advertising ideas that are in ubuntu ?
<NUCLEARWINTER> you mean: amazon
<zleap> yeah
<NUCLEARWINTER> Lubuntu doesnt have a "search" ;)
<zleap> ok
<NUCLEARWINTER> and it would not be "light weight"
<Unit193> Catfish works.
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<Unit193> (For me, I use locate)
<NUCLEARWINTER> I remember all the files, and if I dont, I do find / |grep word
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<iluminameluna> hi, wxl? are you here?
<wxl> yep iluminameluna
<NUCLEARWINTER> lurker!
<iluminameluna> true to form, I've forgotten the name of the browser you suggested .. hahahaha!!!
<wxl> shush
<wxl> !info xxxterm
<ubottu> xxxterm (source: xxxterm): Minimalist's web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.11.3-1 (quantal), package size 170 kB, installed size 421 kB
<iluminameluna> GLAD, wxl lurks!
<wxl> :)
<NUCLEARWINTER> !info xombrero
<ubottu> Package xombrero does not exist in quantal
<NUCLEARWINTER> !
<wxl> hah
<iluminameluna> kk .. chromium not working ..
<wxl> NUCLEARWINTER: i told you guys before, debian
<NUCLEARWINTER> that makes me really really
<wxl> s not done packaging it
<holstein> i use chrome iluminameluna ... works great
<wxl> go help them finish!
<iluminameluna> I have 11.10 (oneiric) installed so ...
<iluminameluna> thanks, wxl, will be back ...
<NUCLEARWINTER> http://mentors.debian.net/package/xombrero
<ackepenek> hi, where is source code of lxterminal or lxpanel on lubuntu?
<ackepenek> e.g i think lxterminal implement c languages. but where are codes on lubuntu file system
<ackepenek> actually i want to make changes on lxterminal but i should acces lxterminal code on lubuntu.
<zleap> 840k /s  nice speed to download lubuntu at
<genii-around> So in case anyone wants to know: If you make a PNG picture and put it in your home directory with the filename .face  it will be used as your login picture
<genii-around> Oops, wrong channel :-)
<ackepenek> where is desktop enviroment source code on lubuntu
<ackepenek> id under /usr?
<tsimpson> for what?
<NUCLEARWINTER> tsimpson, Wed00:20 <ackepenek> hi, where is source code of lxterminal or lxpanel on lubuntu?
<tsimpson> "apt-get source lxterminal" or "apt-get source lxpanel"
<tsimpson> that downloads the source package to the current directory
<NUCLEARWINTER> lxterminal have not been updated for over a year?
<zleap> HI
<NUCLEARWINTER> 0.1.11 is 2011-07-27
<canac> how can I contribute to lubuntu? I want to fix bugs of lubuntu components .how to try on lubuntu?should I recompile source code? or should i make package of components
<genii-around> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
#lubuntu 2012-10-24
<ibere_SP> does anybody know how i can change size of the "edit bookmarks" window in chromium? that windows appears when you add a bookmark and needs to change its folder.
<viniciusarq> hello!
<moondog> hello viniciusarq
<viniciusarq> moondog, i'm trying to install lubuntu in another pc but i'm getting a PAM profile error
<viniciusarq> moondog, have u ever seen this?
<moondog> no, sorry
<viniciusarq> moondog, tks anyway
<viniciusarq> hey anybody there?
<viniciusarq> need some help with lubuntu :/
<dyd_> how can i edit the shortcut to open the terminal? i would like it to be the "menù" button of the keyboard
<dyd> how can i remove unused dependencies?
<bootlkjkgf> Hi there, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/lubuntu-w-lxde-1210-overview.html
<Diego> hello, does anyone do what's the difference between choosing "lubuntu", "lubuntu openbox", "lubuntu netbook" when logging in when lubuntu starts ?
<Diego> I couldn't find in google
<viniciusarq> Diego, Lubuntu -> LXDE ; Lubuntu-netbook it's a LXDE with a "template" to fit small resolutions (hate it) and Openbox its.. openbox
<viniciusarq> lol
<Diego> and lubuntu ?
<viniciusarq> lubuntu it's the standard lxde
<Diego> oh ok
<Diego> but whats the difference between lxde and openbox?
<viniciusarq> lxde it's based in openbox with some more features...
<viniciusarq> openbox does not have a panel or something like that...
<Diego> ok, openbox version is less resource eatter?
<viniciusarq> resource you mean ram or cpu?
<Diego> or both :)
<Diego> to run on an old pc
<viniciusarq> ram a little bit... cpu dont thing so
<Diego> sempron 2ghz but 256ram for example
<viniciusarq> lol
<viniciusarq> i'm having a problem here starting lightdm in a 512ram
<Diego> I expect to test it today or tomorrow
<viniciusarq> i suggest install by alternate install
<Diego> on the directors PC at the school
<Diego> Yes, I know, I have to download it
<Diego> what is lightdm ?
<viniciusarq> session manager
<Diego> oh
<Diego> I can say I'm confortable with lubuntu so far
<Diego> I installed it yesterday
<Diego> goes faster than xubuntu
<Diego> on my notebook
<Diego> oh, I have a problem perhaps you can help me
<Diego> I can't boot in w7, grub shows it, but then
<Diego> blanks and then it returns to the same grub options
<Diego> I can access to the particion from lubuntu explorer files (and wine)
<viniciusarq> Diego, have u partitionated (not sure about this word lol) windows partition on lubuntu install?
<Diego> Windows was already installed on a partition
<Diego> different partition with ntfs
<viniciusarq> i see... as i know grup configure automaticaly.. but in that i cant help you sorry
<Diego> All right, thank you anyway
<viniciusarq> np
<Diego> at least I can backup from lubuntu and see
<viniciusarq> yeah it's the best thing to doo
<Ahmuck> i would like to set my keyboard in lxmap permantly so I don't have to continue to change it all the time.  how do I manage this?
<dyd> i have broken dependencies... how can i fix that? http://pastebin.com/v5Zp3suY
<dyd> how can i add a bookmark to panel?
<akls> on this page
<akls> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<akls> "download overview page" link points to 12.04 instead of 12.10
<aptosid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072957
<aptosid> i cant update in the chrooted area because of a /etc/resolv.conf problem
<Ignacio> Hi :)
<pmatulis> hi
<Ignacio> Wow.. I have Lubuntu 12.10 with: Gnome 3, Mate, Cinnamon
<Ignacio> xD
<akls2> somehow after installing 12.10 I want to smash the head of the artwork author
<akls2> or maybe it's just me?
<ActionParsnip> just like to say the latest release is super sleek
<ActionParsnip> 2.6Gb HDD used and 284Mb RAM  I have xcompmgr installed and run plank instead of lxpanel. Works well
<akls2> chromium icon..... is priceless :DDDDDDDDDD
<akls2> and what's wrong with the fonts?
<aptosid> sudo mount -o bind /lib/init/rw/resolvconf/resolv.config /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<aptosid> mount: mount point /mnt/etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to nowhere
<ActionParsnip> /etc/resolv.conf: symbolic link to `../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf'
<akls2> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<akls2> scrollbar is so thick :D
<aptosid> ActionParsnip and how? with cp?
<ActionParsnip> aptosid: what are you trying to achieve?
<aptosid> i use aptosid to chroot to update and upgrade a failed upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<ActionParsnip> aptosid: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<aptosid> no
<aptosid> if i use strg+alt+f1 it switches shortly to console but tries again into graficsmode... i cant stop the switching
<ActionParsnip> aptosid: I'd try the root recovery mode, there is no X server loaded
<aptosid> ah with shift at boot... k that i did forget to try... live cd also dosnt boot and hangs when it switches to grafics mode... f6 for nomodeset dosnt work
<aptosid> for strange reasons f6 dosnt work
<ActionParsnip> Use E to (e)dit the boot and add it manually
<aptosid> k thx
<akls2> how can I download additional drivers in 12.10?
<Unit193> akls2: They are in Software Sources.
<akls2> Unit193, OH!
<akls2> thank you
<Unit193> Sure, though it's reported to not work as well.
<viniciusarq> hey
<akls> why lxkeymap is still there??
<akls> it's the worst piece of software I've ever seen
<akls> and now lxpanel has the functionality to change keyboard layouts
<akls> so why lxkeymap is still there? O_o
<Unit193> You could always purge/uninstall it if you don't want it.
<viniciusarq> hey guys... do you know why lightdm starts normally but i can't get into lxde?
<viniciusarq> it keeps turning back to session manager
<ActionParsnip> viniciusarq: did you install lubuntu-desktop or just lxde?
<viniciusarq> lubuntu-desktop by alternate install
<Unit193> Check the logs in /var/log/lightdm/
<viniciusarq> i get lightdm works by sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<viniciusarq> it keeps me asking for fbdev and vesa modules.. do i install it?
<viniciusarq> /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log empty Unit193
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip,
<viniciusarq> Unit193, i'm sorry... lightdm.log says "Process 1601 exited with return value 0" and "X server stopped"
<IboS> hi people
<IboS> how to know where grub is installed ?
<IboS> i have two hard drives
<IboS> ActionParsnip: ping ?
<IboS> up
<ActionParsnip> IboS: sup?
<IboS> my memory has many flaws
<IboS> any idea ?
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip, it keeps me asking for fbdev and vesa modules.. do i install it?
<ActionParsnip> viniciusarq: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-fbdev xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<ActionParsnip> IboS: do you have more than one physical disk in the system?
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip, when i startx it gets to a black screen only
<ActionParsnip> viniciusarq: try the boot option: nomodeset
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip, lightdm starts but when i try to login it gets back to lightdm
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip, and startx continues on a blackscreen
<ActionParsnip> viniciusarq: can you log in as another user?
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip, i can create another one
<viniciusarq> ActionParsnip, when i go to tty1 it keeps showing "No protocol specified"
<ActionParsnip> viniciusarq: could try rebooting to root recovery console. Are the partitions mounted read only?
#lubuntu 2012-10-25
<cdoublejj> Left 4 Dead free weekend, l4d for free http://www.l4d.com/blog/post.php?id=9170
<square> howdy
<square> I'm at the lubuntu login screen and I can move the cursor up and down but it won't go left or right
<square> any ideas?
<phiscribe> is it a usb mouse?
<phiscribe> and do you have dual monitors?
<square> yes to both
<phiscribe> did you mange to logon anyway? (maybe using tab)
<square> phiscribe the password box is already focused so i can log in
<square> but even after i log in i can't move the mouse to the right. its just stuck on the left hand side
<square> its not detecting my second display it seems
<square> if i right click the menu shows up on the other side of the screen
<phiscribe> i have heard of issues where the mouse seems to get "stuck" in that empty void of the second monitor.
<square> well i only have one display connected now and its still doing it
<phiscribe> does hitting ctrl+ g help any?
<square> that does nothing
<square> ok, i only have one monitor hooked up but it still showing the wrong screen
<phiscribe> did you restart x?
<square> if i go to the very top left corner and click it shows me my main desktop (with my dock and everything) with the logout menu
<square> how would i do that from this state?
<square> oh, i got in console mode, lemme try
<phiscribe> man im not sure in lubuntu.  not sure it would keep your session anyway.  but just unhooking the monitor trigger anything.  it has to be unhooked when x loads
<square> i restarted after i unhooked it
<phiscribe> im stumped than.
<phiscribe> then
<square> hrmmm
<square> I'm not sure what i did :P
<phiscribe> all i can think off next is a ps2 mouse if you have the hole.  or putting usbmouse=off to the end of the kernel command at boot
<square> i'll just reinstall and start over
<square> no hole
<square> i've been wanting to try something else anyway
<akls> square, install arandr and try to change your settings?
<akls> square, and if it doesn't work
<akls> square, install xautomation and try to run xte "mousemove 10 10" in terminal
<akls> square, this is going to move your mouse
<akls> if it did move - then it's a problem with your mouse
<square> allright, lemme try
<akls> ctrl+alt+t to open the terminal
<akls> phiscribe, do you know what happened to the fonts in 12.10? Is it another font or just another font size? Or is it the same font with antialiasing?
<square> allright
<square> the cursor disappeared for a sec its still stuck on the left
<square> though i have an idea
<square> well, i used arandr to change the resolution from something silly (3000x1050) to something else
<square> its still trying to use a second display
<akls> wtf
<square> i really f'd something up :P
<akls> square, man, I don't know how to help ya
<square> well now that i changed the resolution i can move the mouse normal
<square> so, i can fix it i hope :P
<akls> oh you can move you rmouse
<akls> your*
<square> i can't seem to get it to my native resolution now
<square> i need 1680x1050, the top options are 1600x1024 and 3360x1050
<akls> by the way, to set up dual screen you'd have to save the config in arandr to a file and then run this script each boot by adding a line with the script path to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<akls> screens*
<square> i don't plan on using 2 displays anymore so its not an issue
<akls> oh, ok
<akls> square, yea, sometimes these options are fucked up
<akls> square, maybe you'd have to force it somehow
<akls> square, here's a thread about adding new modes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<akls> a bit outdated maybe
<akls> but should be ok
<square> i got it actually
<square> thanks
<square> but i have another weird issue now :P
<akls> here's another one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984990
<akls> square, which one? :D
<square> whenever i click and drag on the desktop it acts like its moving files (though there are no files on the desktop) instead of selecting
<akls> my weirdest issue is that my eyes are going to fall out because of the new artwork : D
<square> in folders i can drag and select multiple things just fine, but not on the desktop
<akls> HAHAHA
<akls> found a bug
<square> i've got a ton of updates to install, i have not been able to use this partition in months
<akls> thanks XDDD
<square> so maybe that will fix stuff
<akls> maybe
<akls> but lol
<akls> if you start selecting files on the desktop
<akls> and then MIDDLE CLICK
<akls> then selection area is going to persist
<akls> even if you unclick
<square> good find
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-25-063233_1280x800_scrot.png
<akls> phahahhahahhahahahahahhahah
<akls> FUCK the guy who made artwork
<akls> really
<Unit193> !language | akls
<akls> know what? he has placed python icon instead of a folder icon
<ubottu> akls: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-25-063511_428x229_scrot.png
<akls> could be kupfer problem, but in 12.04 it was working fine
<Unit193> Did you file a bugreport?
<akls> just noticed it
<holstein> whats the issue?
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1071119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071119 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "There's a python icon instead of a folder icon" [Undecided,New]
<square> so how do i update to 12.10?
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1071121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071121 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Selection area doesn't update correctly when interruped with middle or right click" [Undecided,New]
<akls> square, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Unit193> square: You can either use the update manager, or in the terminal:  do-release-upgrade
<square> i found it
<square> thanks guys
<square> i had to set it to find any new version instead of long term versions
<Users> best do a backup before upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> akls, apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade the release, by the way.
<akls> oh
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1071123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071123 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lxkeymap is not needed anymore" [Undecided,New]
<akls> is it a day of reporting bugs for me?
<akls> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-25-070149_78x97_scrot.png
<akls> hahahahhaha
<akls> should I report a bug saying that nurse hat icon is wrong for adding a new tab? :D
<akls> or is it a grave
<Unit193> I think you should just find another theme you like.
<akls> maybe
<akls> or maybe people should stop doing silly things
<akls> at least it gave me a smile :)
<holstein> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-25-070149_78x97_scrot.png doesnt go anywhere for me
<akls> holstein, yep
<akls> holstein, dropbox is down
<akls> https://www.dropbox.com/
<akls> it's a first time I see it down :O
<holstein> i usually just use http://imagebin.org/ for that kind of thing anyways
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> you dont like an icon? you think an icon is "silly" ?
<akls> holstein, i have a script that takes a screenshot of a part of my screen and then gets it to dropbox and copies the link to the clipboard
<akls> so all I have to do is simply select an area on the screen and then paste the link :)
<holstein> thats handy, when dropbox is up...
<akls> haha :D
<akls> well, really, it's a big surprise for me that it's down
<akls> ok, now it's back up
<akls> :)
<holstein> thats a "+"... for add..
<akls> + is a +
<akls> but this is a grave
<Unit193> No, I again recommend you find a theme you don't already dislike.
<holstein> a grave?
<holstein> akls: it seems pretty clear to me... "add" for a + sign.. you dont have to like it though... you want to look into some different themes?
<akls> holstein, probably. how can I get 12.04 theme?
<akls> is installing lubuntu-artwork-12.04 going to work?
<holstein> 12.04 is the lts.. maybe you just prefer running it
<jmarsden> There is no Lubuntu LTS...
<holstein> well, the ubuntu is
<jmarsden> YEs, but not Lubuntu.
<holstein> the kernel will be, and the packages that are gtk and included by default
<jmarsden> Agreed, but lubuntu-artwork-12.04 is not an LTS package -- and that is the one you were discussing, as far as I can see.
<holstein> anyways, i would probably load up the 12.04 live cd and "grab" it from there
<holstein> lubuntu-artwork-12-04 ?
<akls> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/1152/sam0081q.jpg if that looks like an "add" icon...
<holstein> akls: you can try that if its available for you in 12.10... sudo apt-get instlal lubuntu-artwork-12-04
<akls> holstein, yep, it is
<akls> reboot now? or should I tweak something somewhere?
<holstein> akls: thats not the first thing that comes to my mind, since im not looking for the "tombstone" option.. im looking for "add" and it resembles both of those things... though one is "add" and the other is a "cross"
<holstein> akls: i would look at the theme settings
<holstein> if we were talking about 2 commands, one being "cross" and the other "add" and there were subtle different icons, that would be an issue.. otherwise, you can just not like the icon..
<akls> holstein, theme settings? "Customize look and feel"? There's nothing there
<holstein> it should be similar to this http://maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/2011/02/11
<akls> ok gonna try it tomorrow
<akls> thanks1
<akls> ! :)
<zruty> Does lubuntu have a USB boot disk creator?
<jmarsden> zruty: There is a forum post that might be helpful about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872303
<zruty> jmarsden: Ah, cool. Basically just use the USB as a HDD
<zruty> Thanks!
<jmarsden> zruty: You're welcome.
<dyd> how can i remove the animation that you see when you click an application on the task bar that is under icon and "expands" to window? I want it to be instantly shown
<chaplata> hello, i have problem with ibus on lubuntu 12.10 - i can not add anything else as a layout but chinese - i need to add bulgarian
<chaplata_> hello i have a problem i can not add a bulgarian layout under lubuntu
<skidrow> hello
<skidrow> i want to report a bug
<skidrow> some body can help how can due?
<skidrow> here is lubuntu 12.10 no sleep on ASUS K53TA with AMD A6-3400M and no sound too.
<nannes> hey
<nannes> I've just installed uck on my Lubuntu 12.04 box
<nannes> It doesn't start   D: D: D:     :'(
<nannes> I click on it, a terminal window opens
<nannes> and remains black
<nannes> Can anyone of you try, so that I understand whether it's a problem for all or not
<nannes> ?
<nannes> solved
<nannes> Fuck the launcher, I ran it directly from terminal  (uck-gui)
<fluitfries> hey, what are you all using for a log file viewer?  all i see is gnome and kde ones, and i'm hesitant to install with a lot of dependencies.  :(
<fluitfries> woops, gnome sys log app has no dependencies, sry.
<holstein> fluitfries: to view a log file? might just use a text reader... nano even
<fluitfries> holstein, i was, but i need to get into the archived logs
<fluitfries> that's ok, the gnome one is good, i just thought i needed more deps.
<fluitfries> the error i'm trying to catch is on creating a tar.gz of a 80 gig directory on an hfs+ usb volume :P
<holstein> fluitfries: i would just install the gnome one
<fluitfries> i've archived all the other data, 40 gig folders, 20 gig files, etc...  just this one directory pops generic error
<fluitfries> but this time i am trying just .tar
<razvan> hy there
<razvan> ive installed "aditiona drivers" from Lubuntu sowtware center, but i cant see the program
<pmatulis> nothing much to see
<shiman6> hello. I'm running lubuntu 12.10, and for some reason the Users and Groups dialogue wont let me change the full name of the user
<shiman6> "An unknown error has occured"
#lubuntu 2012-10-26
<Buntfu> Hi everyone
<Buntfu> I just put up a nice weather app solution post on the ubuntu forums if anyone is interested
<Buntfu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12318174#post12318174
<Buntfu> oops sorry this is the correct url if the other doesnt' work,,,, been lookin for something for days and just decide to on a super simple solutio
<Buntfu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12318174
<Buntfu> two howto posts i just created ,,, weather forecast and a wallpaper changer for lxde
<Buntfu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076351
<Buntfu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076417
<Buntfu> thought it might be useful to some
<Buntfu> Final howto post of the night which is aero snap feature for lxde
<Buntfu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076433
<dyd> guys when i start gparted i get this error "Could not state device /dev/md/0 - No such file or directory.". How can i get rid of this?
<Guest8488> wassup
<Siegel-> hello. i have ubuntu 12.04 installed but i downloaded and am using the lubuntu DE
<Siegel-> i wanna reinstall only lubuntu on my computer. how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> xcompmgr is the nuts :D
<varikonniemi> hello
<varikonniemi> i am a bit confused, the page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu says lubuntu has no 12.10 alternate installer'
<varikonniemi> yet i just downloaded the alternate installer and was going to install
<TheLordOfTime> did you download it for 12.10, or 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> (check numbers)
<varikonniemi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<varikonniemi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso
<dyd> how can i enable remote desktop on lubuntu? vino seems bugged. i keep getting connection refused as i try to connect
<ActionParsnip> dyd: can you ping the server side from the client?
<ActionParsnip> dyd: what are you intending to use VNC for? What are you planning to do on the remote system? There may be a sleeker solution
<dyd> ActionParsnip, i did it, now it works
<dyd> have a nice weekend
<ActionParsnip> I hate vnc
<holstein> i usually try connecting locally.. localhost.. then i make sure the boxes can ping each other.. then i might take down firewalls if im on my home network (to troubleshoot)
<martino1> Hi. I'm using Lubuntu , and in lxpanel I installed the "indicator-messages" to have messaging controls always in the panel..... BUT it seems not to work with pidgin .. icons remains inactive (grey)
<martino1> ops typing error
<martino1> Hi. I'm using Lubuntu , and in lxpanel I installed the "indicator-messages" and "indicator-messages-gtk2" to have messaging controls always in view..... BUT it seems not to work with pidgin .. icon remains inactive (grey)
<martino1> What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> martino1: same in all icon themes?
<martino1> yes
<martino1> it's not really about the color
<martino1> but it's not in communication with pidgon
<martino1> that's annoying
<martino1> it was a bug in gnome2 too
<martino1> but I think it had been fixed (or not?)
<ActionParsnip> martino1: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<martino1> precise
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin precise
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 675 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<ActionParsnip> martino1: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<martino1> you say?
<martino1> hmm I'm chatting with it now
<martino1> you say they fixed it in newer versions?
<martino1> I think it's about indicator's source
<martino1> not pidgin's
<ActionParsnip> martino1: then I suggest you report a bug
<martino1> uff it has already been reported I swear
<ActionParsnip> martino1: please don't ask the same in 2 channels, it will fragment the support
<martino1> I remember it
<martino1> ActionParsnip: in the  other, a user is trying too, to check whether it's just me or not
<Habermas> Is lubuntu an autonomous OS or just the same ubuntu with a different graphic interface?
<NUCLEARWINTER> The objective of the Lubuntu project is to create a variant of Ubuntu that is lighter, less resource hungry and more energy-efficient by using lightweight applications and LXDE, The Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment, as its default GUI.
<monk> hallo
<Guest79754> wie installiere ich eine bin-datei?
<Guest79754> AdbeRdr9.4.2-1_i486linux_deu.bin
<wxl> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest79754> are you english?
<wxl> indeed
<Guest79754> oh ok
<Guest79754> how can I install a bin file?
<Guest79754> AdbeRdr9.4.2-1_i486linux_deu.bin
<Guest79754> adobe reader
<wxl> Guest79754: first, if i may, why do youw ant adobe reader? there are other pdf viewers that are open source/easier to maintain and upgrade
<Guest79754> adobe has better qualiy I think
<wxl> don't know i agree with you there, but i won't argue the point
<wxl> i'd suggest checking out evince if you haven't already— it's installed by default
<wxl> anyways the .bin should be an executable
<wxl> but it's not executable
<wxl> or may not be i mean
<Guest79754> no, I just have document viewer, and it doesnt please me :D
<wxl> change permissions with chmod +x <filename>
<wxl> then if you're in the directory it's in, run ./<filename>
<wxl> and then it's up to you to maintain it
<wxl> regular software updates through synaptic or whatever will nto update it
<wxl> this is why .bins are no fun
<wxl> wait
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you on?
<Guest79754> the newest
<wxl> 12.10?
<Guest79754> yup
<wxl> well then that's all you got
<wxl> there is a partner repo with the acroread package in it for 12.04
<wxl> there likely will be one cretaed for 12.10
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<Guest79754> ok, thanks, it works :)
<Guest79754> but I accidently installed it in the download directory :D
<wxl> yyou can always move it
<wxl> might try moving it to ~/bin
<Guest79754> not to opt?
<wxl> that works too
<Guest79754> how do I move and will it be still openable from the menue on bot-left?
<Guest79754> how can I deinstall?
<Guest79754> or move?
<wxl> mv
<wxl> for moving
<wxl> rm for removing
<wxl> not sure what you mean by bot-left
<wxl> honestly i'm not sure what the script does and whther or not it adds a .desktop file
<wxl> if it does it likely assumes wherever it is is in your path rather than calling the exact location
<wxl> but you'd have to look at the .desktop file to see
<wxl> long story short with .bin files, building from source, etc: you're on yuor own to figure it out
<wxl> this is the value of packages
<Guest79754> bot= bottom
<Guest79754> in windows its called start menu, but I dont know the name in lubuntu
<wxl> then what i said above applies
<wxl> look for /usr/share/applications/<something>.desktop
<wxl> where <something> is probably acroread
<Guest79754> ok
<Habermas> can I get 4 workspaces instead of 2 on lubuntu?
<wxl> Habermas: ya gotta remember how; hold
<Habermas> good to know, thanks!
<wxl> Habermas: Menu → Preferences → OpenBox Configuration Manager → Desktops tab → Number of Desktops
<Habermas> thank you so much :)
<wxl> np
<Habermas> Theoretically is there any way to integrate the "close" "minimize" "maximize" buttons on the taskbar instead of having them on the programs interface and to have the taskbar on the upper part of the screen? Don't tell me how to do this, just tell me if it is possible :)
<Habermas> damn stupid question, everything is possible with open source
<pibarnas> Habermas: taskbar on the upper part: create new panel there and put it into that.
<Habermas> sorry guys
<Habermas> thanks :)
<pibarnas> Habermas: close, maximize and minimize... just coding.
<pibarnas> Habermas: but you do have these options already, clicking there.
<monk_> I installed Adobe reader, but somehow it doesnt work
<monk_> how was the name of the other program?
<pibarnas> monk_: what one?
<wxl> monk_: evince aka document viewer
<monk_> an alternative for ...
<monk_> yes
<monk_> thanks :)
<pibarnas> pdfviwer
<aptosid> ok... that crap ubuntu dosnt even let me boot in recoverymode... no chance to use apt-get...
<NUCLEARWINTER> bad ubuntu!
<Guest37419> how can I use Java on Lubuntu 12.10?
<wxl> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wxl> !make_coffee
<wxl> darn.
<Guest37419> iced tea doesnt work
<Guest37419> just blank field
<wxl> so don't use iced tea
<Guest37419> so whats an alternative web java plugin, that I can install? I am a beginner in linux, so I have not much experience with the terminal
<wxl> you using icetea7 or 6?
<wxl> which java?
<wxl> what browser?
<wxl> which version?
<wxl> which lubuntu
<wxl> ?
<wxl> what architecture?
<wxl> on what site?
<wxl> and did you restart your browser?
<Guest37419> firefoy, chromium , icedtea6+7
<wxl> which versions
<wxl> which java?
<Guest37419> lubuntu12.10
<Guest37419> 1.7.0_07
<Guest37419> java
<wxl> what about chromium?
<wxl> on what architecture?
<wxl> and which site?
<Guest37419> I dont know
<Guest37419> standart chromium
<Guest37419> which was preinstalled
<wxl> what architecture do you have?
<Guest37419> how do I check?
<wxl> do this in xchat: /exec -o apt-cache policy chromium-browser | grep -i installed
<Guest37419>  /exec -o apt-cache policy chromium-browser | grep -i installed
<wxl> without the space.
<Guest37419> chromium-browser:
<Guest37419>   Installiert: 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1
<Guest37419>   Kandidat:    22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1
<Guest37419>   Versionstabelle:
<Guest37419>  *** 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1 0
<Guest37419>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe amd64 Packages
<Guest37419>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<wxl> must have forgot the grep
<Guest37419> doesnt work
<wxl> worked fine
<wxl> so since i can't speak german, you can now do this:
<wxl> 1. install pastebinit
<wxl> 2. /exec -o cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<wxl> 3. tell me what site you're trying to test this on
<Guest37419> what is pastebinit?
<wxl> command line pastebin client
<monk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308453/
<monk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308455/
<monk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308457/
<wxl> um
<wxl> only need one
<monk_> i dont understand it i type your command line and it gives this
<wxl> strange
<wxl> so how about 3?
<monk_> i clicked it 3 times :D
<wxl> well that's why it's happening three times
<monk_> cause I wasnt sure if it was the right command
<monk_> so, it uploades my system info to this page?
<wxl> your cpu info yes
<monk_> ok
<monk_> so with this information, you can tell me what java plugin I have to install?
<wxl> you already installed the java environment and the plugin, right?
<monk_> yes
<wxl> so then you need to answer my third question
<monk_> but its just white field on every applet
<monk_> for example runescape.com
<wxl> i'm going to test this myseld
<wxl> f
<monk_> or http://www.knuddels.de/
<monk_> its a chat page
<wxl> with openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<monk_> with java
<wxl> do i need to have an account for runescape's java to work?
<wxl> trying to figure out at which point i need to decide it's working
<wxl> looks like i do
<monk_> I think the login screen is already in java
<wxl> then it works great
<monk_> but at me nothing happens
<wxl> try https://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<monk_> do you use 32 or 64 bis icedtea?
<wxl> 32
<monk_> this java test site doesnt work either here
<wxl> http://javatester.org/version.html works
<wxl> i do see an exception on that java page
<wxl> ironically
<monk_> ok, this works, but the other pages dont
#lubuntu 2012-10-27
<monk_> so what can I do?
<monk_> do I need the 32 bit version?
<wxl> try installing 32 or try installing the other javas
<monk_> and how do  i deinstall my 64 and install 32 instead?
<monk_> in pakage manager I dont see if 32 or 64
<wxl> actually there's no option there afaik
<wxl> try this http://www.w3.org/People/mimasa/test/object/java/jar-nest2
<wxl> here's a fun one https://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/?task=intro
<monk_> you link : http://www.w3.org/People/mimasa/test/object/java/jar-nest2
<monk_> works
<monk_> but the others dont
<monk_> ok, I have to go off now
<monk_> thanks for help
<monk_> and good night
<Rod44> hello?
<Rod44> hi
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've subscribed to lubuntu-qa list
<cristian_c> but I've not yet known anything
<cristian_c> about this: https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> I'd like to change category to the question
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to my question?
<cristian_c> I had to quit from the channel
<boxemall> morning folks. i am having serious trouble installing the latest lubuntu 12.10 on an old laptop (some compaq model 256 mb ram, 1.1 ghz cpu & enough (5gb+) HDD space) it boots so i can see the desktop but then keeps going on and off beeing stuck in some kind of bootloop. i tried bodhi latest release and it seems to work. any idea what's wrong???
<stutzjr> anyone here for lubuntu alternate install support?
<Habermas> Hey guys! Would appreciate some advice! Removed AbiWord through Synaptic but it does not disappear from the "Start menu" :( Any ideas why?
<Habermas> I'm also having a hard time figuring out how to rename desktop items
<Habermas> any suggestions on an easy way to set up some keyboard shortcuts, for example, to send active windows to different workspaces?
<holstein> Habermas: i havent done exactly what you are looking for, but i would assume there is a way.. i use the rc.xml in openbox which has things like
<holstein>    <keybind key="S-A-Left">
<holstein>       <action name="SendToDesktop">
<holstein> there is an lxde-rc.xml as well.. i would look for an already existing one that maybe you dont know about... test it, and edit the key combinations as needed
<psilo23> ~~/close
<Habermas> guys, I uninstalled AbiWriter through Synaptic but it does not disappear from the menu :( Any ideas?
<Habermas> I mean it's not a big thing but still somehow it bothers me seeing it there
<tata> why lubuntu 12.04 allways need password for anything, how to turn off that?
<NUCLEARWINTER> like for what?
<tata> like, open ntfs partitions
<NUCLEARWINTER> permission issues
<tata> older lubuntu no need password for that
<NUCLEARWINTER> if that drive is always connected, add it to fstab
<tata> yes always conected, how to add to fstab
<NUCLEARWINTER> !fstab | tata
<ubottu> tata: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tata> ok
<boxemall> need help loggin into lubuntu. have only 256 ram on a small machine 1,1ght cpu it installed from alternate cd coz i thought the plain one woudlnt work but after test based install i still cant login in. the screen keeps stuttering it just wont render the windows.... any idea how to log in via shell? any idea?
<macdan> hi is it better to install 12.04 or 12.10 version of lubuntu ?
<Random832> It says I'm "not authorized" to hibernate the machine
<tweakster> i am looking in Synaptic at a package called "zram-config", which is described as supporting kernels that have the zram module available. So how would I determine whether Lubuntu's kernal has the module available?
<zorgborg> hi guys im playing about with window border themes and im abit stuck with how to handle .xbm files as look & feel customiser only seems to use .obt's, anyone know how to install .xbm's?
<Faflatas1> Hello, I am using lubuntu 12.10 + i3 on an lenovo X1 Carbon, and it seems that the power button and the microphone mute button are not captured, they don't produce events in xev, do you people have any idea how to fix this/what to check in order to debug further ?
<holstein> i usually just accecpt it as a symptom of being "minimal"
<holstein> you can always try other live CD's and see if they are captured and see what packages are there and how to implement it in lxde
<Faflatas1> holstain, it's not lxde related
<Faflatas1> X don't get the event
<holstein> Faflatas1: imnot saying its an "lxde" issue
<Faflatas1> there has to be a way to check for low level events yes ?
<holstein> Faflatas1: im suggesting its a package that could be added to your install utilizing LXDE
<holstein> what would i do? i would load up a normal ubuntu cd and see if the events are captured there, and i would poked around and try and see what is handling them
<holstein> they dont have to work i linux, but they usually do, or they can be made to work
<holstein> Faflatas1: i routinely find that the powerbutton doesnt work with the "lighter" distros and DE's
<NUCLEARWINTER> works if you listen to acpid
<NUCLEARWINTER> :-)
<Faflatas1> holstein hmmm yeap sounds reasonable - but it might not work there as well in which case I would have to go lower anyway
<holstein> NUCLEARWINTER: and install acpid?
<NUCLEARWINTER> or was it acpi
<NUCLEARWINTER> application called: acpi_listen could help
<Faflatas1> NUCLEARWINTER:  Let me check /proc/acpi/event see if any event comes there
<NUCLEARWINTER> been a while since I played with acpi
<NUCLEARWINTER> I made it react with my laptops lid and so on
<NUCLEARWINTER> and I pressed powerbutton, it run this "exitx" for openbox
<Faflatas1> closing the lid and everything works fine
<Faflatas1> just the powerbutton and the mute button that are not registeres
<OpenSorce> Does anyone know if Lubuntu will run on an old tablet with a Transmeta Crusoe 5800 proc and 256 megs of ram?
<NUCLEARWINTER> Linus CPU!
<OpenSorce> I know right?
<OpenSorce> Can't stand to have windows on a machine with a proc that Linus himself helped design... no matter how shitty it is :-P
<NUCLEARWINTER> try a i686 desktop version
<NUCLEARWINTER> oh
<NUCLEARWINTER> crusoe might be i586
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<OpenSorce> It is
<NUCLEARWINTER> sorry
<NUCLEARWINTER> ubuntu is about i686
<OpenSorce> I'm gonna try it either way, just wondering if anyone else has. 10.04 still supports 586
<NUCLEARWINTER> SalixOS dropped support for i486 and moved to i686 too
<NUCLEARWINTER> hmmm
<NUCLEARWINTER> However, other future editions of Salix 14.0, such as the LXDE or Ratpoison editions will probably keep supporting even those very old CPUs, by also providing an i486 kernel.
<NUCLEARWINTER> it might be just this RC release
<OpenSorce> I figure it HAS to be faster than Xp is on this dinosaur
<NUCLEARWINTER> hard to say
<NUCLEARWINTER> XP is quite versatile
<NUCLEARWINTER> it just boots slowly
<OpenSorce> It's so slow with XP sp3 that there is a half second delay in keystrokes in firefox
<OpenSorce> okay, thanks for the chat, gotta run go try this. Wish me luck
#lubuntu 2012-10-28
<OpenSorce> lol... no netboot directory on the lubuntu 10.04 image...
<OpenSorce> Why is there no netboot directory on the lubuntu 10.04 cd? Is there an easy way to get the files I need to do a PXE install of Lubuntu 10.04?
<OpenSorce> I can get the files for Ubuntu but I don't want vanilla Ubuntu on this old slow machine I want Lubuntu. And if I use the Ubuntu setup it won't accept the Release file on the Lubuntu CD... any help?
<lubuntuuser> Hey guys, anyone here to help?
<OpenSorce> I can't install Lubuntu via PXE. It won't accept the release file, any help?
<lubuntuuser> I have a 500MB persistant file on my flash drive with lubuntu 12.04, it says it's full when I just started, what is wrong?
<stutzjr> anyone here for lubuntu installation support?
<NUCLEARWINTER> just tell us your problem and we might help if we can
<stutzjr> ok i'm trying to boot from a flashing cursor after splash screen, used alternate install due to 256mb ram
<stutzjr> can get to root console from recovery creen, resume boot optio results in flashing full text screen
<NUCLEARWINTER> sounds like a graphics card problem
<stutzjr> something onscreen about "saned disabled" is this relevant?
<stutzjr> yeah i previously used arch, had to use mach64 driver
<stutzjr> compaq armada e500
<NUCLEARWINTER> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/xserver-xorg-video-mach64
<NUCLEARWINTER> you have that installed?
<stutzjr> anywhere i can find boot script to find out what comes after saned?
<stutzjr> (just checking now)
<NUCLEARWINTER> saned = scanner
<stutzjr> would it just be a matter of installing that using apt-get?
<NUCLEARWINTER> you could try, and then create a xorg.conf
<NUCLEARWINTER> and check if it uses that driver
<NUCLEARWINTER> or try to use VESA driver
<NUCLEARWINTER> dont you love over 10 years old hardware?-)
<stutzjr> hey's it's just nice there's still a way for it to be uasable
<stutzjr> is xorg.conf not created by default?
<stutzjr> sudo Xorg -configure: fatal server error: could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock
<stutzjr> straight X -configure same error
<NUCLEARWINTER> can you create files into your  /tmp?
<stutzjr> xrandr cannot open display
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've subscribed to lubuntu-qa mailing list
<cristian_c> about this: https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> I'id like to change the question category
<cristian_c> Any ideas
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> I've not known anything about this
<cristian_c> :(
<leszek> hi
<Braggart> Greeting folks.
<Braggart> I just want to ask if the 12.10 alternate CD minimal installation option installs lubuntu-core with it.
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i update my vbox guest additions?
<neure> http://i.imgur.com/U8gRm.png
<neure> i am having this kind of issue
<leszek> hmm... unmount the drive from lubuntu please
<neure> it does not seem to be mounted in lubuntu
<leszek> neure: type in mount in lxterminal to see if this is really the case
<neure> hmm can't i copy paste without guest additions?
<neure> is there ubuntu package containing some sort of guest additions?
<leszek> neure: virtualbox-guest I guess
<leszek> just search for it
<Braggart> Greetings folks.
<Braggart> Does the minimal option in the alternate ISO of Lubuntu have lubuntu-core or any other Lubuntu packages o it?
<Braggart> *on it?
<Malik_Asim> can anyone advise me on a problem I am facing editing a boot kernel in lubuntu
<Malik_Asim> I have root access under my username and am trying to edit and save /etc/modules and save it but I can not save the file once edited, I have checked file permissions and it has root permission for editing
<schmid> hello all together
<Aminux> hi
<Aminux> quick question
<schmid> anyone here who can help with liubuntu and compiz?
<Aminux> why is it that everytime i install lubuntu,it runs slower than the live cd ?
<Aminux> its the same drive both for installation and live
<schmid> dont know how to disable wallpapers in openbox, so that compiz can draw wallpapers
<Aminux> :/
<schmid> anybody out there who can help me?
<Aminux> and me too
<Aminux> :D
<pi_> hi there
<Guest40040> HELP!!! NO FLASH PLAYER IN CHROMIUM
<tweakster> what does it mean when someone says this:  I wanted to nicely integrate the solution into the Ubuntu Upstart deamon?
<snikker> hi, what's the name of lubuntu installer?
<donnie> Hmm.  Just upgraded to Quetzal on a Mactel.  Screen rez is lower than under Precise....
<donnie> How can I increase...?
<neure> does lubuntu have a separate install iso image?
<NUCLEARWINTER> what?
<NUCLEARWINTER> you mean from the live iso?
<neure> yeah
<NUCLEARWINTER> 64bit or 32bit?
<neure> i tried to install ubuntu 12.10 but it was a miserable failure
<neure> found from lubuntu.net
<neure> 64bit
<NUCLEARWINTER> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<NUCLEARWINTER> there you go
#lubuntu 2013-10-21
<Physo> Hey guys, I need some help - I just installed Lubuntu on my grandfather's laptop. Works almost fine so far, the problem is that I cannot delete files. It says it has no permission to create a Trash-folder in home/USERNAME/.local/share.
<Physo> After creating that folder by opening pcmanfm as root it cannot move files to the trash, I can only delete them directly
<phillw> Physo: lubuntu does not follow the route of having a trash can.
<Physo> How can I remove files? By pressing Del on the keyboard it wants to move it to the trash can
<phillw> Physo: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949042
<phillw> the jury is still out on it. there is lubuntu tweaks that also can attain this
<Physo> It's also not even necessary for me to create a trash can. The problem here is that error message when trying to delete a file
<phillw> Physo: How did you open pcmanfm as root?
<Physo> By typing in "sudo pcmanfm" into the terminal
<phillw1> Physo: that's a really good way to break things!
<Physo> phillw1: Oh, alright. Never doing it again.
<phillw1> you will have messed up the .xauthority file.
<phillw1> it will need its permissions to be reset.
<phillw1> I'm just looking up the information for that, but my internet link is mis behaving!
<Physo> Alright. Thank you very much for spending your time, it is 02:48 AM here and I just can't figure it out :x
<phillw1> one hour behind, but my internet has decided to throw a hissy fit :(
<phillw1> maybe the NSA are backing my system up :P
<Physo> :P
<Physo2> I found this one, should I try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863978
<phillw1> Physo if it discusses chown to the .xauthority area, then it should be good to go. I'm still hanging on for grim death for accessing pages :)
<Physo2> Alright
<phillw1> Physo yup, that looks the instructions!
<phillw1> always use gksudo for desktop applications. I recall this from many years ago when I broke firefox!
<Physo2> Unfortunately, executing this command did not help :( When I try to delete a file it still says that some files can not be moved to the trash because the underlying file systems do not support the operation
<phillw1> Physo have you reset the .xauth area?
<Physo2> What do you mean by resetting the .xauth area?
<phillw1> Physo the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863978
<Physo2> phillw1: Yes, I've executed "sudo xauth generate :0 . trusted"
<phillw1> and then rebooted?
<Physo2> Not yet. Trying it now, thank you
<Physo> By the way, when booting lubuntu it displays "Mismatch in adjusted_mode" in white font in front of a black background before showing the login dialog
<Physo> Oh, I've probably messed it up even more. Can't even log in now. After typing in the password I have to do it again. And again. And again :x
<phillw1> okies. I've got to hit bed, but you need to solve the xauth issue before reporting other problems, Unit193 could you back me up here. I really do need to get some sleep!
<brainwash> Physo: this one: "[drm:intel_pipe_config_compare] *ERROR* mismatch in adjusted_mode.flags (expected 2, found 0)"?
<Physo> brainwash: Possible. It just flashes up for a short time, so I cannot say for sure
<brainwash> I didn't do any research on this error message yet
<brainwash> but I got like 20 entries of this one in my system log file
<brainwash> so I'm curious now
<Physo> Alright.
<Physo> Good night, phillw1. Thanks for your efforts
<greeter> :-D i did it. i successfully installed lubuntu for the first time
<greeter> is there an easy way to figure out what package i need to get to install a particular dependency?
<greeter> never mind, i think i found a way to get the dependency :-D
<lighta-usb> hi here, hey anyone have a workaround for googlechrome lib32gcc1 dependency for 13.10 ? can't see the package available
<greeter> i wish i could help you lighta-usb.. i'm pretty new to ubuntu myself though
<greeter> i had an issue with a dependency earlier that i fixed with sudo apt-get build-dep <package-name> not sure if that'd help you or not
<lighta-usb> np greeter =) I let you know if I found out, saw there was the 64 version there
<greeter> hmm
<greeter> holy smokes this migration from fedora to lubuntu has been smoother than any switch i've ever made before
<lighta-usb> haha nice, have u ever done some fedora on usb with persistent mode yet ?
<lighta-usb> I need one to create some rpm package
<lighta-usb> fedora or centos preferably
<greeter> umm i'm not that bright when it comes to linux unfortunately :-S
<lighta-usb> oki =)
<greeter> yeah. i was surprised i installed lubuntu so easily. although now that i have it i must say i love it
<lighta-usb> wich version ?
<greeter> 13.10
<greeter> awesome, the cron tutorial i read enabled me to get the file set up right the first time :-D that's never happened
<lighta-usb> altough I prefer sysctl then eh I dun remenber the name
<greeter> that's over my head :-S
<lighta-usb> here the dependancy for google if you still looking for it http://pkgs.org/archlinux/archlinux-multilib-x86_64/lib32-gcc-libs-4.8.2-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz.html
<greeter> well i wasn't looking for that dependency. i was looking for one to run an eggdrop
<greeter> i tried installing tcl-dev and that coupled with all the other deps was 100 megabytes which would take a while
<greeter> so i tried the other way and that download was only 37 mb so i went with that
<Physo> Reinstalling lubuntu solved my problem. Need some sleep. Bye :)
<xnox> somebody is very confused about indicators on lubuntu/12.04
<xnox> bug #1241504
<ubottu> bug 1241504 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "is there a limitation of numbers on system tray or indicators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241504
<greeter> let's take a look
<greeter> maybe i'm crazy because i'm brand new to ubuntu, less than 24 hours. but what is that doing in a bug report? shouldn't it be on a forum instead?
<Physo> Hey, s there a way to align the icons on the desktop automatically?
<malaphus> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and my gnome-keyring-daemon no longer works.  Whenever I SSH to a remove machine I am prompted for my SSH passphrase every time, although I do see gnome-keyring-daemon running in the background with the --daemonize and --login arguments
<malaphus> Any ideas what might have caused this after the upgrade?
<Bretos`> hello
<malaphus> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and my gnome-keyring-daemon no longer works.  Whenever I SSH to a remove machine I am prompted for my SSH passphrase every time, although I do see gnome-keyring-daemon running in the background with the --daemonize and --login arguments.  Any idea what would cause this?
<Unit193> malaphus: Ah sorry, was going to look into it.  Do you have the env var SSH_AUTH_SOCK set?
<malaphus> Yes sir, and SSH_AGENT_PID as well, the path pointed to by SOCK does indeed exist and is owned by my user, perms are just "srw" for user, nothing else
<malaphus> hmm
<malaphus> AGENT_PID points to a ssh-agent process though, not gnome-keyring-daemon, not sure if thats how it should be
<malaphus> SSH_AGENT_PID=3423  and SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-qKOCa6lMAZgc/agent.3421 are the two env variables I have containing "ssh", and the sock exists as: srw------- 1 myuser myuser 0 Oct 21 09:29 agent.3421 in the path specified
<malaphus> when I ssh with a few -v's, the last thing it does it find a key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa, sends that key and awaits a reply, and just before it prompts for a passphrase I get:
<malaphus> debug1: key_parse_private_pem: PEM_read_PrivateKey failed
<malaphus> I'm not sure if that's a normal failure or not
<malaphus> Unit193: something else I just noticed, if I manually "ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa", it works
<malaphus> so at least I can get around the problem for now, still not sure why the typical GUI dialog doesn't pop up prompting for it though
<malaphus> Unit193: hmm, just also discovered that I don't have pam_gnome_keyring.so in any of my pam configs, not sure if it's suppose to be in there somewhere
<malaphus> and apparently I lied, I do have pam_gnome_keyring.so in pam.d, common-password, lightdm and lightdm-greeter
<Unit193> malaphus: Right so that's set, which would pretty much indicate that "Startup and Services" has it.  Those are the vars I have set in my non-Lubuntu system.  Now, on my raring Lubuntu (haven't updated, I know) it has --components=ssh, and the desktop file in my saucy box has an exec line of "/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh" with OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;MATE;
<brainwash> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<brainwash> [Security]
<brainwash> keyring=no
<brainwash> maybe this entry
<Unit193> Hah, faaaailz.  Thanks brainwash.
<brainwash> :D
<malaphus> Hmm, i'll try to add --components=ssh
<Unit193> Try changing lxsessions config first.
<malaphus> Unit193: I tried killing the existing one (since it didn't have the --components argument), I started another with --start and --components=ssh but no change, still get prompted each time
<malaphus> I get: ** Message: couldn't connect to control socket at: /run/user/1000/keyring-3iUIdi/control: Connection refused when running manually as well
<malaphus> Unit193: where would I do t hat?
<malaphus> that*
<Unit193> Perhaps in `lxsession-edit`
<malaphus> my .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart doesn't contain gnome-keyring-daemon, although it is listed in the Session Preferences gui and does get loaded at login
<malaphus> tried there first, can't actually edit the commandline for those
<Unit193> Well, you could try editing the global one, they changed how it worked in the newer lxsession so I don't actually know as I haven't played with it.
<Unit193> (Lubuntu is still on raring.)
<malaphus> looks like they are .desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart/, and it is set for --start --components=ssh there
<malaphus> not sure where the --daemonize --login one comes from
<Unit193> phillw: As seen above, try changing  keyring=no  to  keyring=yes
<malaphus> hmm alright, so when I run gnome-keyring-daemon manually from one terminal, then set my SSH_AUTH_SOCK to the newly created file in /run/user/1000, it works
<malaphus> pops up the GUI and such
<phillw> malaphus: gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop ?
<malaphus> phillw: yeah, that's set to start on login, however thats not whats actually running when I check
<malaphus> when I login, the only gnome-keyring-daemon I have running is "gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login"
<phillw> malaphus: I do not see the option of changing  keyring=no  to  keyring=yes in gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<Unit193> brainwash: I think I'm the only one that can read you here. ;)
<malaphus> Oh, I missed brainwash's message lol
<malaphus> changing that setting now, we'll see how it goes1
<brainwash> shouldn't there be a copy of this conf somewhere in home?
<phillw> malaphus: thanks, I'm now in a meeting. I'll be back in ~1 hour
<Unit193> brainwash: Yes, I'd think so in .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<brainwash> I've just downloaded the lubuntu package, checked the files and pointed out this particular entry
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager does not get launched too
<malaphus> brainwash: nope, didn't help
<malaphus> After login, the only keyring I have running is "/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login"
<brainwash> same here, /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<Unit193> brainwash: Would you think that would override the OnlyShowIn param in the desktop files?
<malaphus> does it work for you?
<brainwash> but I'm not running the lubuntu/lxde session
<malaphus> Ah
<brainwash> Unit193: no clue
<Bretos`> hello guys!
<Bretos`> How can I disable automounting of partitions in Lubuntu LiveCD?
<Unit193> brainwash: Does the keyring work for us?  I don't even use it except for gpg. :P
<brainwash> uhm, nobody complained yet
<Unit193> :D
<brainwash> but lets check launchpad
<malaphus> I do have ssh-agent running as well, not sure what's starting it, but maybe it's just overwriting my SSH_AUTH_SOCk variable
<Bretos`> How can I disable automounting of partitions in Xubuntu LiveCD? it's pretty important at the moment...
<Unit193> Bretos`: This is #lubuntu, for Lubuntu.  But, the livecd doesn't mount the harddrives in the computer automatically, but it will put them on the desktop so you can easily.  It will automount if you insert after booting though.
<Bretos`> Unit193: ok, but I don't want it mountable by the user
<Bretos`> Unit193: I guess that there is no big difference between those livecds...
<Unit193> Bretos`: GVFS is what's giving the user ability to mount as non-root.
<Bretos`> Unit193: finally some useful advice! Thank you!
<Bretos`> Unit193: so would it be enough to reconfigure gvfs, or remove it completly?
<Unit193> Heeey, I'm randomly useful... :P
<Unit193> Bah, when will I remember gvfs != fuse.
<Bretos`> what should I do then? I've never felt so hopeless about Linux...
<Unit193> Bretos`: What happens if you set the max in /etc/fuse.conf to 0?
<Bretos`> Unit193: well, whole fuse.conf is commented in xubuntu livecd ;D
<Bretos`> but I guess I can uncomment mount_max and set it to 0
<Bretos`> that would disable users from mountig pendrives... but, thats enough for me
<Unit193> Bretos`: How about we take it to #xubuntu ?
<YANS> exit
<IgnacioUy> Hi
<IgnacioUy> Lubuntu have the daily-builds of TrustyTahr?
<phillw> brainwash: I had mine break earlier; but it was not a high priority for me as I made the usual mistake of some one else reporting that bug.
<malaphus> what could be loading ssh-agent at login?  I've checked my .profile, .bashrc, nothing
<Unit193> malaphus: It's an upstart job /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ssh-agent.conf
#lubuntu 2013-10-22
<ved_> Hi everybody
<ved_> I have lubuntu 13.4 I wan to upgrade to 13.10, how can I do?
<Unit193> Open the Upgrade Manager, or  do-release-upgrade  from the terminal.
<ved_> it does't offer me to upgrade
<ved_> when i do apt-get upgrade, it doesn't find any upgrade
<Unit193> When did I say that ever?
<Unit193> !upgrade | ved_
<ubottu> ved_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ved_> sudo apt-get upgrade  [sudo] password for ved:  Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<Unit193> I'm going to guess language problem.
<Unit193> !fr | ved_
<ubottu> ved_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ved_> ok it is working now. Thaks everybody
<malaphus> Hmm, after updating from 13.04 to 13.10 gedit no longer has the little notepad icon in lxpanel's window list, its just the default icon now (white app window with blue titlebar), all of my other programs seem to work fine though, any ideas?
<brainwash> malaphus: bug 1219120
<ubottu> bug 1219120 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit has no application icon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219120
<malaphus> Ahh
<brainwash> not a big deal though, just a visual "glitch"
<malaphus> Yeah
<malaphus> gnome-terminal right click menu is also all messed up
<malaphus> ah, if I run gnome-terminal while NO_AT_BRIDGE=1 is set, the menu looks fine though
<brainwash> nice find
<malaphus> still got that damned ssh-agent problem though, but other than that I think i've got everything else back up and running
<brainwash> maybe you should consider filing a bug report
<malaphus> It looks like both ssh-agent and gnome-keyring-daemon both are loading for me at login, and im guessing ssh-agent is overwriting SSH_AUTH_SOCK because if I manually set SSH_AUTH_SOCK to the path created by gnome-keyring-daemon, everything works fine
<malaphus> Just not sure why ssh-agent is getting loaded on startup for me
<malaphus> brainwash: well, i'm thinking its just my system probably
<brainwash> other people might be affected too
<herring> i cant seem to get xfce4-power-manager to NOT suspend/hibernate the laptop when i close the lid..
<herring> i just uncommented and changed HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<herring> in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<herring> does the trick
<BassSultan> hi, i am using lubntu on my lenovo thinkpad. today i had some software updates and after restart my keyboard would work only at the login dialog but not once i logged in as my standard user. also it didnt load my personal /etc/xdg/autostart script about the touchpad. any1 can help? thx :)
<jarnos> I tried to make xscreensaver daemon autostart by copying /usr/share/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-daemon.desktop to /etc/xdg/autostart/ The respective item is enabled in Automatically Started Applications tab in Desktop Session Settings. Why is xscreensaver daemon not running after I login next time?
<brainwash> jarnos: did you already try to create a custom autostart launcher?
<jarnos> brainwash, no
<jarnos> I don't see what is wrong with the one I copied.
<brainwash> maybe a general problem
<brainwash> do other autostart entries work?
<wxl> what's the command to suspend? do i have to use dbus, or will an echo to /sys/power/state suffice? trying to set up a keyboard shortcut…
<brainwash> lxsession, logind, upower, pm-suspend, echoing,..
<Unit193> wxl: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Suspend boolean:true    :-------D
<wxl> brainwash: i thought pm-suspend was deprecated?
<brainwash> uhm, no
<Unit193> pm-utils is seeded in Lubuntu too.
<wxl> okie dokie then
<brainwash> logind currently calls pm-suspend
<brainwash> because the support for running suspend hooks is missing or not fully implemented
<Unit193> Heh, oh.  So calling it from dbus isn't the best, nice.
<Unit193> Looks like I should have asked you yesterday.
<brainwash> why not?
<brainwash> logind calls pm-utils
<Unit193> That's what I read, it was an older report though so it had something about it not getting a return signal always.  Anyway, I read the Freedesktop API yesterday on it, but you still know more. :P
<brainwash> I might be wrong, maybe I mixed up things
<Unit193> No, you're good I'm sure.
<jarnos> brainwash, yes, it is general. The others do not run eihter.
<jarnos> brainwash, including update-notifier
<brainwash> that's bad news
<wxl> brainwash: so what about echo -n mem > /sys/power/state ?
<wxl> (obviously need to be root)
<brainwash> that's kernel-space suspend
<brainwash> if it works without causing trouble, us it
<brainwash> use
<wxl> brainwash: so rather than bugging you incessantly about this as you seem to be the one in the know, is there a good place you can recommend to further explore this topic in general? if not, what are the implications of the lower level suspend?
<brainwash> the user session might not be aware of it, not sure about the impact
<sisterFister> hello everyone.
<sisterFister> I recently put lubuntu on this little 2003 hp and it's working great
<wxl> sisterFister: glad you're enjoying it :)
<sisterFister> just one question though, how do i make sure that the monospace font is set to monospace ? The letter spacing in the terminal is very strange.
<sisterFister> $ fc-match "Monospace"
<sisterFister> DejaVuSansMono.ttf: "DejaVu Sans Mono" "Book"
<wxl> hm my spacing looks good. course i use adobe's (open source) source code pro
#lubuntu 2013-10-23
<sisterFister> how do I set the default monospace font?
<phillw> sisterFister: I'd suggest heading to http://font.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> sisterFister: did you set the font in lxterminal preferences?
<wxl> sisterFister: i will say if you're a hardcore terminal user, you might prefer source code pro. it's totally unambiguous
<wxl> sisterFister: https://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html (i will add i normally have nothing but bad things to say about adobe in general but this is the exception)
<Unit193> wxl: No package, right?
<wxl> nuh uh
<wxl> so yeah unsupported and all
<wxl> (but it's better) :)
<Unit193> No, I was searching to see,  source code pro  wasn't narrow enough. :P
<Quenz1> I'm getting an "Ubuntu 13.10 Upgrade Available" window. This is Lubuntu.
<ianorlin> yes it shows as that it will upgrade to lubuntu 13.10
<leszek> hi
<DLange> After Lubuntu 13.03 -> 13.10 upgrade I get: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted   when I click the shutdown option to power off the machine, same as Issue 1 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182546&p=12823528 . Any ideas?
<Katy> My HP Deskjet 1050 does not print in Lubuntu.
<Katy> My HP Deskjet does not print in Lubuntu 13.10
<brainwash> DLange: is the package systemd-shim missing on your system?
<DLange> brainwash: no, that's installed. Has been installed during the upgrade.
<brainwash> DLange: ok, so it's not the same issue as described in the forum thread
<DLange> in .cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log it says: polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Unable to determine the session we are in: No session for pid xxxx
<brainwash> uhm, what does "loginctl list-sessions" return?
<DLange> brainwash: empty, 0 sessions listed
<brainwash> does lubuntu even use logind or still consolekit?
<brainwash> well, lets see, run "ck-list-sessions"
<DLange> mine runs console-kit-daemon
<DLange> ck-list-sessions returns the correct info
<brainwash> ok
<DLange> how do I switch to systemd sessions?
<brainwash> DLange: systemd-logind is not running, right? see "status systemd-logind"
<DLange> that command returns unknown job, but I see /lib/systemd/systemd-logind running with ps
<brainwash> sadly I have no clue right now, how it is supposed to work in lubuntu.. does it still launch the session with ck-launch-session and/or dbus-launch in xinitrc?
<brainwash> the 13.10 image does ship with consolekit
<DLange> there is Xsession.d/90consolekit and that has ck-launch-session inside
<brainwash> jarnos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360928/lubuntu-13-10-cant-autostart-anything/361511
<brainwash> DLange: maybe there is something wrong with policykit, I'll check it on my test installation
<DLange> thanks brainwash
<leszek> re
<brainwash> DLange: it's a desktop pc with all desktop environments installed, and I just checked and my lubuntu session uses logind
<DLange> brainwash: my Kubuntu 13.10 has session optional        pam_systemd.so in /etc/pam.d/common-session (it was also updated from 13.04). Lubuntu has not.
<jarnos> brainwash, thanks for the info.
<brainwash> DLange: mmh
<DLange> brainwash: that was it, sudo  pam-auth-update --force   solved it
<DLange> brainwash: thank you very much for your help!
<brainwash> DLange: great :)
<brainwash> can anyone else confirm bug 1236417 ?
<ubottu> bug 1236417 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Cannot edit "Desktop Pager" from lxpanel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236417
<jarnos> brainwash, that would be useful info in the release notes, too.
<brainwash> jarnos: yeah, way too many things seems to be broken or do not work as intended
<brainwash> did you notice, that the logout menu entry doesn't trigger the logout dialog sometimes, same for the logout button in the bottom right corner
<jarnos> brainwash, no
<brainwash> jarnos: really strange, the button does not react to single click, but opens 2 logout dialogues when double clicked o.o
<jarnos> brainwash, IIRC I have problems sometimes with pcmanfm not responding to mouse clicks.
<brainwash> I'll do some more testing, at the current state lubuntu 13.10 really appears to unpolished
<brainwash> to be
<brainwash> so I'll recommend people to stay with 13.04 until things get sorted
<phillw> brainwash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu has been edited to include the bug.
<brainwash> phillw: thanks :)
<phillw> brainwash: is the solution to http://askubuntu.com/questions/360928/lubuntu-13-10-cant-autostart-anything/361511 "sudo  pam-auth-update --force" ? If so, it can be added to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds
<phillw> It still needs a bug raising to the devs are aware of the issue and potential fix.
<phillw> s/to/so
<brainwash> no, the autostart entries can be enabled like described in on askubuntu -> no a bug actually
<phillw> okies, thanks :)
<brainwash> not sure about the pam thing
<brainwash> only one users complained about the missing systemd entry in the pam conf file
<brainwash> one user
<brainwash> so it might be something related to a specific configuration
<brainwash> and not a general issue
<Neurotoxin> hi can you help me plz, i cant install lxle and it doesnt tell me why
<Neurotoxin> it just says something went wrong and its starting a desktop session so that i may find the error,  then booting from the dvd works fine but what should I do there??
<SonikkuAmerica> Why do we have a "Nexus 7 desktop" if we don't have a Nexus 7 image?
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind, I found it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Are we going to continue offering it?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I have no idea, arm-ac100 will be dropped owing to no support in testing by the people who had the devices to do so. I guess Julien will reflect on what goes forward to 14.04 for us.
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I'd gladly do a generic armhf image on the 2013 Nexus 7...
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: communities are welcome to do what ever spins they want :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, we have a Nexus 7 session, why not a Nexus 7 image? (Would it be possible to use the armhf+ac100 for the time being?)
<SonikkuAmerica> I should propose the idea to Julien sometime.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: ...me twiddles thumbs...
<SonikkuAmerica> ? Is that a "no time like the present" gesture?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: no, was an awaiting on acceptance of an invite :D
 * ianorlin doesn't ahve a device to test it on
<n-iCe> llo
#lubuntu 2013-10-24
<qingluo> hi all, why i use lxde with lubuntu. it requires my passwd when i press shutdown button in graphic mode
<hyperair> do you have any other users logged in? i think polkit requires root access to shutdown a system that has others still logged in.
<hyperair> no wait, maybe it's a consolekit failing
<qingluo> yep
<qingluo> i have a root log in background
<qingluo> linaro's system
<ianorlin> I think it is so people don't log other users out and mess up their data
<hyperair> ianorlin: yeah i'd think so too, but the polkit files don't seem to show any difference in behaviour..
<hyperair> check out the two <action>...</action> blocks from this command: sed -n '/power-off"/,/\/action/p; /power-off-multiple-session/,/\/action/p' /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.login1.policy
<Unit193> hyperair: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanPowerOff    if you are using logind.
<hyperair> ooih
<hyperair> it says "challenge"
<hyperair> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.
<hyperair> wait, how do i accept this challenge?
<Unit193> string "yes"
<hyperair> hmm.
<hyperair> maybe it means to prompt me?
<hyperair> i mean i have a guest account active right now
<hyperair> so maybe it just prompts me for yes/no confirmation
<hyperair> hang on, wasn't logind supposed to replace consolekit? i still have consolekit running.
<hyperair> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/logind/ this says possible, but only after authorization.
<hyperair> poking around consolekit's dbus methods says that CanRestart -> false, and CanStop -> false
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> GetSessions() gives me a blank array
<hyperair> derp
<Unit193> `ck-list-sessions` ?
<hyperair> nothin
<hyperair> is it supposed to have stuff?
<hyperair> or is logind supposed to handle it now?
<Unit193> logind is supposed to, but not so sure how it works in Lubuntu.
<hyperair> well, i'm on ubuntu
<hyperair> eh interesting, i can remove consolekit.
<hyperair> i don't think it's being used.
<Unit193> Logind is what's used there.
<hyperair> except by KDE, apparently.
<hyperair>  libpolkit-qt-1-1 : Depends: consolekit but it is not going to be installed.
<Unit193> hyperair: dpkg -l | grep systemd
<hyperair> and with it, goes kdelibs5-plugins
<llogiq> Hi folks. I just updated to 13.10 and now ssh always asks for my rsa key. What has changed and how can I restore the old behavior?
<hyperair> llogiq: what's the old behaviour?
<roscogruen> i'm wanting to use unetbootin to make a usb install stick.  "lubuntu" is not a choice but other ubuntu types are.  which do i choose
<roscogruen> ?
<hyperair> asking for your rsa key seems like correct behaviour to me
<Unit193> hyperair: Gnome keyring.
<Unit193> roscogruen: Download ISO, use the ISO option.
<hyperair> Unit193: oh the agent
<hyperair> is lubuntu using the upstart user session too?
<roscogruen> what iso option, Unit193 ?
<roscogruen> ooooh
<Unit193> Yep, in unetbootin.
<llogiq> Unit193, thanks, that should do the trick
<Unit193> hyperair: I thought they all were, but not sure and haven't upgraded yet. :P
<llogiq> Nope, that didn't do anything. It still asks for the passphrase to my rsa key.
<hyperair> llogiq: you need to get the ssh-agent info
<hyperair> it's in the SSH_AUTH_SOCK environment variable
<roscogruen> i've a usb stick in the port now but it doesn't pick it up.  suggests i reformat to FAT32.  i'm lost
<hyperair> run blkid on the usb stick partition
<hyperair> as root
<hyperair> Unit193: okay, i've done some poking around, and i have absolutely no idea how gnome-sessoin handles environment variables any more.
<hyperair> Unit193: it used to be set inside /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<hyperair> but it's shifted away to /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop
<hyperair> but afaik nothing plugs directly into the gnome-session process, so how does it set environment variables?
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> oh Apps in this phase can make use of a D-Bus interface to set environment variables in gnome-session's environment. This can be used for things like $GTK_MODULES, $GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET, etc
<hyperair> it's broken for lubuntu then.
<hyperair> derp
<llogiq> yep.
<llogiq> I got a /tmp/ssh-LUserGaRBleD/agent.1234 socket
<llogiq> @roscogruen: Maybe unplugging it and plugging it in again might help? Otherwise, which version of UNetBootin do you use? My version here has Lubuntu alright.
<llogiq> roscogruen, if you want to format the stick, mkfs.vfat is your friend.
<hyperair> llogiq: can you check if your user has a process called init running?
<Unit193> hyperair: What about /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf?
<hyperair> oh i didn't know there was something like that.
 * hyperair isn't familiar with lxsession
<hyperair> but gnome-keyring-daemon invoked with `gnome-keyring-daemon -s` shows you the environment variables
<hyperair> so you could basically put something like [ -n "$DISPLAY" ] && eval $(gnome-kerying-daemon -s)
<llogiq> hyperair, "ps aux | grep init" returns, among the grep and /sbin/init a "init --user" entry
<llogiq> So yes, the user init is running.
<llogiq> The gnome-keyring-daemon also runs, if that helps
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> by default?
<hyperair> or not?
<llogiq> I think I started it when trying things out.
<llogiq> Maybe I'll just reboot and come back if the problem persists.
<hyperair> well the simplest way is to just dump this line: [ -n "$DISPLAY" ] && eval $(gnome-keyring-daemon --start)
<hyperair> inside your .bashrc
<hyperair> you just need to log out and log back in
<hyperair> or if you're trying out the bashrc trick, then open a new terminal
<llogiq> hyperair, this doesn't export the values
<llogiq> Ah, my fault, I mis-copied it :-)
<llogiq> Thanks, hyperair.
<llogiq> What needs to be done for this to be fixed in the main Lubuntu? I know ISOs will not change, but which packages should be changed?
<hyperair> llogiq: oh yeah whoops, sorry about that.
<hyperair> llogiq: it's eval $(set -e; gnome-keyring-daemon --start)
<hyperair> oh and unset -e
<hyperair> eh not -e
<hyperair> -a
<hyperair> eval $(set -a gnome-keyring-daemon --start; unset -a)
<llogiq> hyperair, this gives me an error: "bash: unset: -a: Invalid Option"
<hyperair> whoops
<llogiq> I'll go with your original version: [ -n "$DISPLAY" ] && eval $(gnome-keyring-daemon --start)  - it works for me
<llogiq> Thank you for the workaround.
<hyperair> uh okay
<llogiq> Again, does anybody know which package would we need to patch to bring this fix into mainline?
<hyperair> this wasn't a fix
<hyperair> this was a hack
<llogiq> Sure thing. Ok, let me rephrase that.
<llogiq> What can be done to fix this problem in mainline?
<hyperair> the right fix would probably be to get gnome-keyring ported to upstart
<hyperair> so that it sets the env vars inside upstart instead
<llogiq> Ok
<llogiq> There is a file /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ssh-agent.conf which contains what you specified, except it uses ssh-agent instead of gnome-keyring-daemon
<llogiq> so it should (in theory) already work. I'll revert the bashrc hack, reboot and see if that was an odd post-installation error.
<llogiq> brb
<llogiq> No, that doesn't work for some reason.
<llogiq> How do I debug upstart?
<llogiq> I'd like to know if the ssh-agent job was run
<hyperair> inictl list
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> initctl list
<llogiq> thanks, hyperair - ssh-agent is running. Why doesn't it cache the id_rsa passphrase?
<hyperair> llogiq: because ssh-agent is the wrong one.
<llogiq> I see.
<hyperair> llogiq: with ssh-agent, you have to manually add it via ssh-add
<llogiq> So the solution would be to disable ssh-agent and use a similar upstart script to run gnome-keyring-daemon?
<hyperair> gnome-keyring-daemon implements the ssh-agent interface, but isn't the same as ssh-agent
<hyperair> yesh something like that.
<hyperair> the existing ssh-agent script is in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ssh-agent.conf
<llogiq> I know.
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> just cp it into ~/.config/upstart/ as gnome-keyring-daemon.conf and modify it to use g-k-d instead
<llogiq> Interestingly, synaptics shows libgnome-keyring0 as defect.
<llogiq> Also gnome-keyring comes with /etc/xdg/autostart files
<llogiq> But apparently that works only for gnome.
<qingluo> my lubuntu didn't recognize hdmi screen well, how can i set the xorg.conf file to recognize it?
<llogiq> I'll be back after trying out my upstart script.
<llogiq> Yep, it worked.#
<llogiq> Someone interested in getting the upstart script into the gnome-keyring-daemon package?
<llogiq> (which could effectively replace the xdg autostart files)
<brainwash> the keyring cannot be enabled via lubuntu's default apps config dialog?
<Unit193> lxsession-edit, I saw it in there, on Raring.  I still don't know much about Lubuntu on Saucy. :/
<llogiq> Unit193, apparently it is no longer available on saucy. But as hyperair said, using upstart is the right fix.
<llogiq> So why not fix it while we're at it?
<brainwash> lxsession-default-apps?
<brainwash> here's a picture of it http://i.stack.imgur.com/HTvnJ.png
<llogiq> brainwash: I know it (having run Lubuntu since 10.10)
<llogiq> Still, it's not here by default.
<llogiq> I'm in the process of creating a bug on launchpad attaching the upstart script.
<brainwash> does lubuntu even utilize the upstart user session?
<brainwash> looks like it does
<llogiq> Apparently, yes. And I just opened bug #1244138
<ubottu> bug 1244138 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "Run gnome-keyring-daemon using upstart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244138
<llogiq> thanks, ubottu
<llogiq> :-)
<llogiq> cu folks, I've got work to do.
<brainwash> mmh, but lxsession-default-apps offers the user to enable xdg autostart entries or select a default app to manage the keyring
<llogiq> Hi again. Lunch break ;-)
<bioterror> llogiq, if you want to chat, you can join #lubuntu-offtopic
<llogiq> Since 13.10 can lock the screen using lightdm-greeter, can I remove xscreensaver?
<Unit193> It can't.
<llogiq> Unit193, Go to the logout screen and select "Lock".
<Unit193> llogiq: ...Then hit CTRL+Alt+F7 ;)
<brainwash> bug 1205384
<ubottu> bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205384
 * Unit193 wonders if brainwash highlights on that.
<brainwash> :P
<lehongnguyen> hi everyone
<lehongnguyen> when I doubleclick on an icon, how can I know it works
<lehongnguyen> sometimes I open it few times, because I don't see anything open
<llogiq> brainwash, Unit193 : Great. I'll probably be OK with suckless (in fact I quite like it), but I'll need something more user friendly for my wife.
<llogiq> cu folks (back to work)
<ozbrk> hi guys are there any other menu appellts which we can use
<ozbrk> I mean different menu styles
<nb-eca> greetings
<nb-eca> some languages do not display well on my firefox or chrome
<nb-eca> im on lxle btw
<nb-eca> any ideas?
<holstein> nb-eca: lxle is its own thing.. they might have a support channel.. not sure
<holstein> nb-eca: what languages do what exactly? do you have or want to take a screenshot?
<nb-eca> oh sorry
<nb-eca> some korean and chinese characters
<nb-eca> i'd post this in their forums
<nb-eca> :)
<nb-eca> i'll *
<llogiq> hi again. Apropos characters: Has anyone else noticed that with 13.10 sometimes characters will show up wrong? Marking the text seems to repair it.
<brainwash> llogiq: visual glitch? intel gpu?
<llogiq> brainwash: I'm afraid yes.
<brainwash> some intel chips are affected by this weird font rendering issue, if SNA is being used as accel method (default)
<llogiq> How do I change the method?
<brainwash> bug 1098334
<ubottu> bug 1098334 in xf86-video-intel "[gen4 sna] Font corruption in Chromium tab bar" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098334
<llogiq> Thanks, brainwash
<brainwash> llogiq: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics#Choose_acceleration_method
<brainwash> UXA was the previous default method
<brainwash> it's slower, but does cause less visual glitches
<llogiq> cu folks.
<Stretchy> Hi there, new to Lubuntu and excited to really dive in but I'm having an issue determining what firmware I need to get wireless to work.  I'm sure you get this question all the time so I figured this was the best place to look.
<Unit193> Stretchy: Open lxterminal,  lspci
<mikkie> I have a big problem with my Screen-Configuration. -> I have two n210 (nvidia) cards in my pc and four screens but however I try (nvidia-settings or xorg.conf) I cant set them right to split screen all over them. please help
<Unit193> mikkie: Nvidia settings I thought would take care of it, but have you installed and tried using arandr?
<mikkie> yes I have tried both
<mikkie> arandr lets me turn on and off the screens of the first graphic card
<mikkie> the other are gray
<mikkie> grayed-out
<mikkie> nvidia-settings shows them all but doesnt do the job
<mikkie> and even if it does than I have two running and the others are turned off or black (when move mouse over it turns from arrow to X) or just background of loginscreen
<Unit193> I have setup dual monitors only once, and it went off without a hitch, so not much more I can say there.  Maybe someone else might know.  The nvidia drivers are in use I'd presume?
<mikkie> I think so
 * ianorlin unfortuanley hasn't treid multiple monitors
<Unit193> `lsmod`  to find out.
<mikkie> is there an option to do it with xrandr?
<mikkie> mikkie@desktop:/media/data/home/mikkie$ lsmod | egrep "nouveau|nvidia|vesa"
<mikkie> nvidia               9430532  222
<GoGoo> The problem with Lubuntu 13.10 is that it does not have the plug and play printers drivers like the other Ubuntu’s do.  I had to manually add the printer driver of my HP Deskjet 1050A All-in-One printer by going into the Printer Settings Menu in Lubuntu.  It allowed me to add the recommended driver for my printer but when I tried to print something with it nothing came out of the printer.
<Unit193> Install hplip.
<GoGoo> The problem with the HPLIP is that you need the internet to install it completely.  But I do not have the internet at home so can somebody tell how I can get my printer working without it?
<phillw> Unit193: does not the .deb have all the data? It's ~ 6.3 Mb
<GoGoo> The HPLIB does not come with a .DEB file.
<Unit193> GoGoo: I see nothing in the post or preinst scripts that would prevent it.  Sure it does!  apt-get download hplip  on a computer with internet.
<Unit193> phillw: Check it yourself, see if it does.  People fail, I may overlook something.
<GoGoo> The HPLIP is .RUN file or a TAR.GZ file.
<phillw> GoGoo: also you may want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157609 which is specifically for installing on a machine with no internet.
<phillw> GoGoo: the .deb is available at http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/hplip-data/download
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom would this be of help
<phillw> but I think that forum thread may better explain things.
<Unit193> ianorlin: Better to use apt-offline
<ianorlin> ok
<ianorlin> thank you
<GoGoo> Thanks guys.  To resolve the problem I installed Xubuntu.  Its has plug and play drivers.  But I prefer Lubuntu over Xubuntu.
<Stretchy> Unit193: Thanks for the help.  I'll try that out.
<wxl> Stretchy: did you get taken care of?
<Unit193> Well, not fully.
<Stretchy> I'm going to try the lspci in terminal
<wxl> ah, k
<wxl> that would be helpful :)
 * wxl goes back to work
<phillw> GoGoo: that's the advantage of being dvd sized :D Lubuntu, however, are comitted to CD size.
<Stretchy> I'm away from my laptop that I'm trying to get working so I can't do much from here but I'll take your advice and give it a try when I get home.
<Unit193> Stretchy: That will only tell you what card you have, you have to know/figure out from there what you need.
<wxl> Stretchy: unfortunately that's not so much advice as it is a necessary investigative step that's a precursor to giving advice
<wxl> Stretchy: what kind of laptop is it?
<Unit193> !bcm | Doesn't mean it's this, but tends to be more often than not. :P
<ubottu> Doesn't mean it's this, but tends to be more often than not. :P: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> tru dat!
<Stretchy> I see.  I have to admit I don't have a whole lot of experience with this but I'm trying to learn all that I can.
<wxl> the word "firmware" kind of tipped me off :)
<Stretchy> it's a Toshiba Satellite...can't think of the specific model off the top of my head...
<Stretchy> Let me look through my notes as I wrote it down somewhere because I new I'd need to know it at some point in this process
<wxl> yeah there are like 30,000 of the darn things
<Stretchy> yeah that's why I can't remember off the top of my head...
<wxl> :)
<Stretchy> I'm going to head out, fire up the ol' laptop when I get home later, and hop on here and do this all "live".  That'll probably be the best plan of attack...
<Stretchy> thanks for your help so far and I'll be back later
<Unit193> Make sure to ping wxl when you do! :----D
<sisterFister> hello is anyone here?
<phillw> !ask | sisterFister
<ubottu> sisterFister: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillw>  :D
<sisterFister> Thanks. So I'm using Lubuntu and really like it. The thing is that in the terminal the letters are spaced very strangely, some overlapping and others too far apart. Changing the fonts to monospace in the "customize look and feel" options didn't solve the issue either. Anyone know how to fix this?
<wxl> sisterFister: screenshot?
<phillw> !screenshot | phillw
<ubottu> phillw, please see my private message
<phillw> wxl: the factoid is wrong :(
<wxl> sisterFister: you know how to handle a screenshot?
<sisterFister> wxl: lol not here in lubuntu
<wxl> sisterFister: just hit print screen. it'll be in ~
<phillw> !screenshot | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sisterFister> i pressed the button and am used to it being saved in the pictures folder
<sisterFister> it's not in ~
<phillw> sisterFister: it get saved to your home directory
<wxl> ~ = /home/$(whoami)
<wxl> if it's not there for some reason, ~/Desktop is possible
<sisterFister> not there either.
<wxl> oh for pete's sake
<sisterFister> I know how to take a screenshot lol.
<phillw> wxl: I'll leave this with you, having both of us chatting will complicate; but PrtSc gets saved where you said
<sisterFister> how do i shot screen?
<sisterFister> jk
<sisterFister> i'll be back in a bit guys.
<wxl> sisterFister: try scrot /path/to/filename
<sisterFister> so I installed knapshot to get a screenshot. Print sc key didn't seem to be auto saving to anywhere. Anyway any insight as to why my terminal letter spacing looks this way? http://imgur.com/085KN3r
#lubuntu 2013-10-25
<sisterFister> hey not sure if it was posted before because i got disconnected.
<sisterFister> so I installed knapshot to get a screenshot. Print sc key didn't seem to be auto saving to anywhere. Anyway any insight as to why my terminal letter spacing looks this way? http://imgur.com/085KN3r    I'm using Lubuntu by the way.
<sisterFister> solved it. Thank you :D
<sisterFister> Anyone know how to set global keybindings in lubuntu?
 * ianorlin wasn't sure that was working
<ianorlin> the keybinding would be in ~/.config/openbox and be the lubuntu-rc.xml
<sisterFister> ianorlin: ty
<Stretchy> Hello I was wondering if someone would be able to give me assistance regarding getting the correct Firmware for setting up wireless on Powerbook PPC loaded with Lubuntu
<Stretchy> I have the Chip ID and PCI-ID after doing an lspci
<Unit193> Might be, but unless it's very quick I'm about to have tests done on me. :P
<ianorlin> what are they?
<Unit193> ianorlin: He done already be gonned. ;)
<leszek> hi
<ZenGeist> hi all, is it safe to upgrade lubuntu to 13.10 from 13.04?
<ZenGeist> any issues?
<ZenGeist> or it's better to reinstall?
<ZenGeist> hi all, is it safe to upgrade lubuntu to 13.10 from 13.04?
<leszek> I did an upgrade on my virtual machine which worked just fine. But it really depends if you are having tons of ppas activated and different software installed though
<lummos> hello is the official lubuntu channel?
<wxl> yep lummos
<lummos> thanks. it's not well documented where to find it.
<wxl> http://lubuntu.net/tags/irc
<holstein> lummos: how can we officially help you?
<lummos> wxl: yea you would think the word freenode would appear on that page somewhere :-)
<lummos> holstein: still experimenting with lubuntu: nothing broken yet! :-)
<holstein> lummos: what page?
<holstein> lummos: is that why you are here? you want us to update a link or documentation?
<lummos> no i am fine, i was just looking for the official IRC
<lummos> it was hard to find, that's all
<lummos> holstein: but now you mention it, you probably might want to add a link to this channel at the page wxl linked. it's also where google takes you to if you look for this channel.
<wxl> it's where google MAY take you
<wxl> depending on how it has profiled you
<holstein> lummos: i'll mention it.. thanks
<zanzacar> Hello everyone. I recently installed Lubuntu on my mothers computer. Everything was going great compared to winXP that she had installed. That being said she clicked to upgrade to the new version and it upgraded her to Ubuntu. Which I thought was odd. Is this standard? I am guessing I will have to let her know not to upgrade or something.
<zanzacar> Is there anyway of just going from Ubuntu back to Lubuntu without too much hassle? It is a new installation.
<zanzacar> So really no reason I couldn't just install Lubuntu (new version) and move forwar
<holstein> zanzacar: i typically do the upgrades manually for other users
<holstein> zanzacar: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, so, in theory, its going to be easy-ish for you to change it back to lubuntu
<zanzacar> holstein: right which is what I figured but I wasn't sure. I think I will have to do the upgrading for her and just let her do the updates.
<lummos> zanzacar: from ububtu i can say you should in theory be able to 'apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' but i dont know whether that's a full lubuntu or not
<lummos> nor do I know what ubuntu added when it installed
<holstein> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<holstein> should be that easy.. and it could be that LXDE is there, and it can be selected at login
<holstein> i would just check from the login manager and see that the lxde or lubuntu session isnt there already
<zanzacar> I guess that is a good point. I can't do much remotely so I will be going over there sometime soon.
<zanzacar> If all else fails I can always just go back to a fresh install.
<holstein> zanzacar: i disable the popup nags and everything.. i only upgrade when im there
<lummos> you might have to switch the applications back - nautilus to pcman or something
<zanzacar> I will have to look for the upgrade popup/nag button and just let her update the software as occurs.
<lummos> i am really liking pcman actually
<lummos> it doesn't seem to treat the desktop the same as a pcman window
<zanzacar> its amazing the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu. My mom said her computer wont even load or anything unless it takes several hours or something.
<ianorlin> it still draws the desktop though
<zanzacar> I mean its an old computer, but lubuntu works just great.
<lummos> i have a script in a folder in pcman, i can click it and it asks if i wish to run or view it. on the desktop it doesn.t
<holstein> zanzacar: its likely the 3d dependency of unity
<lummos> there's a setting somewhere?
<lummos> i agree, ubuntu's DE needs 3d acceleration now
<lummos> Yea there is something weird about the behaviour of icons in the desktop, it's not the same as in PCMan
<lummos> going to upgrade - remembering zanzacar's case, i hope i don't get ubuntu! :-)
<holstein> lummos: it doesnt take over the desktop like nautilus for example
<zanzacar> I am have tempted to install the older vsion of lubuntu and try and figure out how to upgrade just lubuntu and not everything. either that or I need to just never upgrade, or figure out whats changed by the upgrade and revert it back. who knows.
<zanzacar> Thanks for your help though.
<lummos> zanzacar: did you install it as lubuntu, or as ubuntu then switch it?
<holstein> zanzacar: for users like that, i make sure its easy to reinstall.. keeping good backups easily, or just using cloud services
<holstein> zanzacar: fact is, you dont know what mom clicked on, or why..
<zanzacar> lummos: I had installed it as lubuntu. she upgraded it and it went over to lubuntu.
<zanzacar> holstein: ya I think I will have to do that. Not sure what I am going to do as far as backups but I will figure it out soon enough. Maybe just have all the file stored on a seperate HDD.
<lummos> this remind me PCMan doesn't seem to support the Ubuntuone extensions. I don't really think that's a bug though.
<holstein> zanzacar: if they arent on some seperate location, the they are not backed up at all
<zanzacar> holstein: this is true, but I really don't want to spend the money on seperate location storage etc.
<lummos> how much data are we talking about? i assume therefore it won't fit n a usb stick?
<holstein> zanzacar: i suggested nothing that costs anything
<holstein> zanzacar: dropbox is free.. other "cloud" services are free to a certain size... ubuntuone, etc
<holstein> my only point is, make sure failure is an option, no matter what OS or user, then you wont be surprised or caught off guard.. this can cost anything from free to anything
<lummos> it's very good advice
<zanzacar> right it is good advice I might look into dropbox or ubuntuone. I didn't realize it was free to a certain size. I am not sure how much size they have.
<lummos> solely in my opinion, dropbox is better as they support file versioning. As well as recovering deleted files, you can recover the last (i think 10) versions, in case you mess up a document edit. they both have windows and linux clients that will automatically synchronise to the web.
<zanzacar> I will have to look into that option then. I think mainly just has some pictures and what not but it would be a good idea to store them off site.
<holstein> the "best" will be what works for the user.. you have to think of what mom will do at this point
<zanzacar> I am not sure the size I could also have it sync over to my own server but I don't have infinite size myself
<zanzacar> I am thinking I should just manage the backup myself and not have her be a part of it. I am sure they can have everything run in the background from the user.
<holstein> as long as its working.. if its on a schedule, and she leaves the machine off.. or, if it does it on startup, and kills the performance.. who knows.. thats up to you and mom
<lummos> urgh, steam giving me errors installing
<lummos> ok for some reason my system locale was wrong, don't know why. fixed now.
<zanzacar> holstein: ya I will just have to figure it out with my mother.
<FukUmist> how do you conduct a minimal install with very low ram?
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> then, add what you want..
<ozbrk> hi guys I need help with arora
<ozbrk> I have dozens of SSL certificate errors
<ozbrk> are there any documentations - channels - suggestions that you can tell me
<brainwash> yeah, it appears to be a firefox specific issue, so try #firefox
<ozbrk> thanks
<Unit193> Aurora or Arora?
#lubuntu 2013-10-26
<mnub> hi
<mnub> is it ok to set swap partition to twice my ram
<holstein> mnub: sure
<mnub> file system type as ext 4
<mnub> ?
<holstein> doesnt matter.. just make a swap partition in addition to your other ones
<mnub> there  are no swaps
<holstein> mnub: thats why you are wanting to manually create one, correct?
<holstein> mnub: it's still a lot like this http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<skippythekangoo> morning...
<skippythekangoo> puis avoir une invitation pour #lubuntu-fr, svp ?
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<melodie> hi, does someone know how programs are displayd in the Menu System rather than in Preferences?
<ianorlin> .desktop are what I think makes them work
<melodie> I ask again,  does someone know how programs are displayd in the Menu System rather than in Preferences?
<melodie> no one ? :)
<brainwash> melodie: the Categories= parameter specified in the .desktop app launcher file
<melodie> hi brainwash
<melodie> so why does it show in Lubuntu and not in Openbox with Lxpanel + lxmenu-data installed, but it shows in Preferences? This is really my question
<brainwash> take a look at he .desktop files located in /usr/share/applications/
<melodie> already done
<melodie> of course they are the same desktop files: ie synaptic.desktop, gparted.destkop...
<melodie> but don't fall into the same category menu and I can't seem to find why
<brainwash> different menu files?
<melodie> no of course, they come from the same packages/same repos
<brainwash> no clue then
<melodie> too bad :-(
<melodie> another examples are "users and groups", grub customizer, usb creator-gtk : all should be in System, as in Lubuntu, but they all fall into Preferences
<brainwash> lubuntu ships a custom lxde-applications.menu
<melodie> oh ho !
<melodie> that's interesting
<brainwash> see /etc/xdg/lubuntu/menus/
<melodie> then I will give it a try
<melodie> yes ok !
<brainwash> it's provided by the package lubuntu-default-settings
<melodie> thanks for the tip
<brainwash> :)
<melodie> great!
<melodie> I'll try it immediatly
<melodie> I'm downloading from Synaptic now, with the no-install option
<ianorlin> ah that is also where the lxgames menu is kept
<impossible> im trying to add a ppa
<impossible> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mumble/release/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<impossible> why no mumble :(
<brainwash> impossible: well, contact the PPA maintainer
<impossible> okay!
<melodie> brainwash : your help has solved my menus!
<brainwash> melodie: great :)
<melodie> I can use it to solve the menus mess in the next remix with openbox I will do that's so great*
<melodie> !
<melodie> and Lubuntu starts to be very fast and has lots of possibilities
<melodie> I was diving into the /etc/xdg/lubuntu directory, there is an incredible work there in the xml files! really amazing
<Meris> How can I connect to a X-Radius :: WPA2 network requiring a certificate keypair? The eduroam network at my university requires this and I can't find any correct setting to connect to that network
<Meris> On MacOSX I can define a new network connection and things go easy from there. This network connection dialogue seems to lack the required options.
<Meris> In fact it's a PEAP network. Would the LEAP network type be a useful entry here?
<melodie> Meris is it in gnome network manager that you are looking?
<melodie> and did you also happen to ask at the #ubuntu chan?
<impossible> do you all use pidgin for IRC
<impossible> wondering
<brainwash> impossible: why do you assume this?
<brainwash> pidgin is only one of many irc clients
<impossible> i know, im not assuming. im just asking what people use
<impossible> i meant to ask as a question to see what others use.
<Meris> emelodie, not that I'm aware of, I use OpenBox with LXDE
<Meris> impossible, I use X-Chat
<melodie> I also use Xchat
<brainwash> I guess #lubuntu-offtopic would be the right place for your question
<Meris> brainwash, please address someone in your answer so it's clear who you are addressing with your answer.
<melodie> Meris it's probably not for you, you are asking a tech question
<brainwash> yeah, whatever
<melodie> Meris I would suppose right now you are using an Ethernet connection? Or a connection from elsewhere?
<melodie> you might want to check if the gui configuration tool is network-manager
<impossible> sound is not playing from my audio jack but rather television. how do i change audio output
<melodie> I can't help more, I don't know about these network types of setups
<Meris> melodie, I'm using an Etheternet connection indeed, through Wifi. And it appears I'm using nm-applet, which sounds like network manager. Yet on Ubuntu I do have the right options, not here on Lubuntu though...
<melodie> with the same nm-applet?
<melodie> and the same version of Ubuntu vs Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> I thought it was the same
<Meris> melodie, no the version of Ubuntu I use on my Desktop is 12.04, my Lubuntu version I'm using to connect is 13.10. Normally later versions will be more advanced, not the other way around...
<melodie> what is your wifi card, have you checked about the driver, if it is in the distro, if is loaded?
<Meris> melodie, it *is* loaded, I can connect to my own LAN just fine. My Wifi card is an Airport, I'll look up the details...
<melodie> " Normally later versions will be more advanced, not the other way around..." // I would not bet, particularly as Ubuntu 12.04 is now 12.04.3 and is a LTS
<Meris> melodie, my Network card is recognized as an Atheros AR5418 (AR5008E rev. 01)
<melodie> Meris is no one can help you directly, you might have more luck "playing seven errors game" with the configuration files
 * ianorlin tihnks he had this problem when he went to ucla
<Meris> ianorlin, and...did you solve it?
<melodie> you might want to look in the files in the directory /etc/network
<ianorlin> no I graduated
<ianorlin> I connected to a different network
<Meris> ianorlin, that's always the best solution, but I'm not there yet...:-)
<melodie> Meris I would even try the stupid way:
<ianorlin> ah
<melodie> as root "cp -R /etc/network /etc/network-BACKUP"
<melodie> or mv
<melodie> better mv
<melodie> and from the other distro copy the whole /etc/network to the Lubuntu distro, and look what it does?
<melodie> it would just need a reboot
<Meris> melodie, worth a try I guess. I'll fire up a LiveCD Ubuntu 12.04 and save the file from there.
<melodie> if you try that make sure you have the right ownership and permissions on the directory copied : don't copy them to a fat32 usb stick for instance
<Meris> melodie, I can always fix that using a chown, no?
<melodie> yes, but it's not necessary if you just make a tarball as root
<melodie> the content will keep the ownership and permissions
<melodie> such as:
<ianorlin> chowning stuff can break stuff if yuo are not careful
<Meris> melodie, that's true...
<melodie> sudo tar cfvj network.tar.bz2 network
<melodie> from within the /etc directory
<melodie> and to untar, do it once you have backuped the /etc/network of lubuntu or it will destroy the content
<melodie> then you can put the tarball to /etc in lubuntu and do :
<Meris> ianorlin, I'm aware of that, but if there is only one file involved and if I check the rights of the config. file on my present Lubuntu installation, I can use those exact same rights and UID/ GID's
<melodie> sudo xvfj network.tar.bz2
<melodie> there is not only one file involved, do a "ls -lR" on /etc/network ?
<Meris> melodie, thanks, I know how to roll my own tarball, I've done it since 1997 ;-)
<melodie> ok, fine :)
<melodie> you started before me /o\ ;-)
<ianorlin> and me
<melodie> how old were you then?
<Meris> melodie, true... I am not calling you names, I'm thank you! I'm 38 years old/ young.
<melodie> :D
<Meris> I'm thank you! => I'm thank>ing< you! <= silly omissions during IRC typing...
<melodie> np
<melodie> Meris would you join #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<Meris> melodie, if everything else fails, I'll just rip out network manager altogether and make my own entries.
<melodie> a bug report could be nice...
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. Is there an app specific to lubuntu that will allow me to test and read the SMART data on a hard drive?
<brainwash> PatrickDickey: smartctl, a command-line tool (package smartmontools)
<ianorlin> not installed by defualt I don't think searching I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
#lubuntu 2013-10-27
<melodie> Meris if you could look here and report whenever you can: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu/+bugs
<PatrickDickey> Thanks brainwash. I'm installing that now.
<melodie> brainwash there also exists a gui on top of it, gsmartcontrol
<melodie> too late for that guy anyway :)
<brainwash> nice to know :)
<melodie> brainwash :)
<yologuy> I'm trying to add a keybinding to the lubuntu-rc.xml file which will minimize "Iconify" any window. It only makes the window the size that it was before instead of minimizing. Any insights?
<melodie> yologuy have you checked the openbox wiki at http://openbox.org ?
<yologuy> yes, it gives an example of how to make the Iconify aka minimize keybinding but instead it only unmaximizes the windows.
<yologuy> Never mind, had another key binding doing unmaximize. Deleted it, unmax still doesn't work after $ openbox --reconfigure
<yologuy> I suppose it works better if "Iconify" is spelled correctly.
<yologuy> mfw it says "Iconfify"
<ianorlin> ah misspelled commands are annoying
<yologuy> yes lol.
<yologuy> really enjoying lubuntu though.
<yologuy> it's restored a laptop from 2003
<Lazue> new to linux (and lubuntu) - i have a question about desktop icons - sometimes i see some desktop icon animation where icons fly in and out over the programs icon on the desktop, it'll also be visable when i have firefox open - what's that about?
<holstein> Lazue: in lubuntu?
<ianorlin> that is not by default
<Lazue> yes, in lubuntu
<Lazue> for example, say i have firefox open, the text file i have on the desktop will have this animation translucent through firefox where similar icons fly into the main one
<Lazue> difficult to describe, it reminds me of when ghosts would fly into zuul in ghostbusters on c64
<Lazue> and now i sound a little crazy
<holstein> Lazue: i have not experienced that
<holstein> Lazue: i would make a new user, and test there.. assuming this is something you want to figure out how to get rid of.. if not, just enjoy it
<ianorlin> Lazue are you asking how to do that?
<Lazue> it only occurred a few times, i was just worried that maybe lubuntu was sharing these files or they were being copied from the desktop by someone unknown and that the animation was something fancy for when someone does that
<Lazue> so lubuntu wouldn't go sharing my files without me giving it permission to share over the network right?
<holstein> Lazue: no, but if you have misconfigured something, i have no idea what you could be doing
<Lazue> just a default install
<holstein> Lazue: but, no, lubuntu is not sharing anything anywhere.. by default, which, that should not be happening by default
<Lazue> ok thanks
<holstein> Lazue: how is it as a new user?
<Lazue> well i tried mint, ubuntu, kubuntu, suse
<Lazue> but they all seem so clunky, i just wanted something like windows xp classic on windows 7
<Lazue> and this is pretty close and minimal
<Lazue> so i like it
<Lazue> took me a bit to figure out i needed to install nvidia drivers so i could set monitor to 120hz in nvidia-settings
<holstein> those drivers could be causing artifacts or issues
<Lazue> is there anyway to check if that's the case
<holstein> Lazue: sure.. remove the drivers.. test.. reinstall other drivers.. test.. install on other hardware.. test..
<Lazue> not worth losing 120hz refresh though without these drivers
<Lazue> for me anyway
<holstein> sure.. but you remove it, and test.. then, decide, after knowing what is causing the issue
<Lazue> it's random though, i could be waiting ages, as long as it's not some animation to indicate the files are being shared/copied, it doesn't really matter
<Lazue> another question though if you don't mind
<Lazue> on windows 7, i right click and go to advanced sharing on a folder to share that media folder on the network for my wdtv
<Lazue> how can i do the same in lubuntu to share the same folder?
<holstein> many ways
<holstein> Lazue: think of it this way.. how long did you use windows before sharing *anything* over *any* network? a few months? years?
<holstein> be sure you give yourself some time to get aquainted with the OS before diving in the deep end
<holstein> there are ways to share files with windows via samba
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lazue> well i could always check on another computer which folders were shared
<holstein> i use ssh, and make other machines communicate with linux that way
<Lazue> hmm this isn't for a windows machine though, this is for wdtv, like a media player plugged into the tv, i just browse to the directory and open the file to play, sorta like xbmc
<holstein> Lazue: you can ask "wdtv" how they intend for things to be shared
<Lazue> raspbmc could see the same folders share on windows 7 that way
<holstein> Lazue: i have no idea what it is.. but if its a windows share, you can use samba
<holstein> !gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<holstein> ^ i use that as well.. a GUI tool for connecting to shares
<Lazue> hmm maybe i am not clear
<Lazue> i don't want to connect to other shares, i want to share a folder on this lubuntu machine with any other media player in the house
<holstein> sure. in what way?
<holstein> ssh? ftp? samba?
<holstein> Lazue: there are *many* ways to share and connect
<Lazue> the easiest way
<Lazue> obviously not ftp
<holstein> Lazue: "easy" is not the question.. i dont konw what a "wdtv" is.. so you'll have to elaborate
<Lazue> it's the same as raspbmc or xbmc
<Lazue> surely you know of those
<holstein> Lazue: why not ftp? if you dont know that its not ftp, it could be
<holstein> Lazue: i dont..
<Lazue> it's not ftp because i know what ftp is
<ianorlin> this http://www.wdc.com/en/products/wdtv/?
<holstein> Lazue: ok.. id prefer you not guess.. just look up what the protocol is
<Lazue> whether it's wdtv or xbmc doesn't really matter
<Lazue> i just need to share the folder on this machine for them to access and stream the media
<holstein> Lazue: correct.. it literally doesnt matter what the device is, once we know the protocol
<Lazue> nfs
<holstein> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Lazue> what else can i ask that bot
<holstein> Lazue: you can use !info for packages...
<holstein> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu10 (saucy), package size 579 kB, installed size 876 kB
<genii> Lazue: There is also an online database of the bot's factoids at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Lazue> oh ty
<Lazue> might be better to harass the bot :)
<ianorlin> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ianorlin> is the list of all of them
<genii> Lazue: Is better to do that in PM, so as to not clutter up the channel
<Lazue> yeah, i am
<Lazue> ok, ty for help
<melodie> good night
<wxl> Unit193: nvlc?! have you switched to the dark side? but yah, caca makes sense. or aa.
<jarnos> Release notes still don't warn you about locking and autostart (and thus updates) do not work by default.  Why?
<cretsiah> does lubuntu support wireless keyboards and mouse?
<jarnos> Release notes still don't warn you about Saucy's inability to lock and autostart (and thus updates) by default.  Why?
<jarnos> Release notes still don't warn you about Saucy's inability to lock and autostart (and thus e.g. to notify about updates) by default.  Why?
<brainwash> it does not appear to be a big deal
<brainwash> otherwise it would have been changed already
<jarnos> brainwash, and "Different spacing for the icons on the right corner of lxpanel" appears to be :|
<brainwash> you should contact the site owner/author
<brainwash> maybe a hint like "for advanced users only" should be added to the 13.10 release notes, because so many things do not work ootb and need manual adjustments
<Unit193> Heh.  Also is it an update?  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-September/005577.html
<brainwash> ^ Sat Sep 14
<Unit193> brainwash: Also, https://github.com/lxde/lxsession/blob/master/data/desktop.conf.example#L166 seems to be pretty clear to me, no?
<Unit193> brainwash: See last message?
<nelson> Hi
<nelson> someone help me with Lubuntu installation issue?
<nelson> I was trying to install Lubuntu 13.10 in my laptop, but when it asks to write to define username and pass, I can't write
<nelson> So I went to live cd option and try to write in a text editor, and no success
<nelson> then I tried the live cd in my other laptop, and runs perfectly
<nelson> they keyboard works
<nelson> So no one helps?
<Frank81> Hello i have a little logical fail how to move the fils right i am in dir /var/bla/current/ i wanna move the content of  /var/bla/current/bla2 to /var/bla/current/
<Frank81> how can i do that
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> i tought mv ./bla2/* ./* would work
<Frank81> but thats totally wrong
<jarnos> brainwash, I don't know who is in charge, but I sent an email to phillw, who has made the latest changes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<jarnos> brainwash, I also tried to add a comment to the respective article at http://www.lubuntu.net, but did not succeed.
<Sananjalka> Good evening. I have a minor problem with Lubuntu, and I would like to ask for advice.
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sananjalka> I will try my best to do that. But that reminds me... In case I forgot which version of Lubuntu I am running, what is the easiest way to check it in LXDE?
<Sananjalka> My current version is 12.10.
<Sananjalka> Quantal Quetzal, that is.
<Sananjalka> I am facing a problem with the trash bin.
<Sananjalka> I have backup copies of my files on a second hard disk -- /media/kla500/
<Sananjalka> When deleting old backups with PCManFM 1.0.1, some of the deleted folders cannot be removed from the trash.
<Sananjalka> For example, I had a copy of one of my audio CDs. The folder was named "DJ Shadow - Preemptive Strike".
<Sananjalka> When I try to remove that folder from the trash, I get an error pop-up, stating:
<Sananjalka> "Tiedosto-operaatio on valmis, mutta virheitä ilmaantui."
<Sananjalka> The English equivalent should be:
<Sananjalka> "The file operation is finished, but there are some errors."
<Sananjalka> And then:
<Sananjalka> ": Tiedostoa tai kansiota ei löydy"
<Sananjalka> That is, ": No such file or folder." (I believe.)
<Sananjalka> PCManFM does not provide any further details, and it seems strange that it does not name the file or folder it is missing.
<Sananjalka> If I try navigating into the folder within the trash bin, I get a smaller error pop-up:
<Sananjalka> ": Tiedostoa tai kansiota ei löydy" -- ": No such file or folder."
<Sananjalka> ...Pardon me, no colon in this one.
<Sananjalka> Yet PCManFM takes me into the folder, which appears to be empty, even if I ask hidden files to be shown.
<Sananjalka> I guess this is as specific as I can get without speculating.
<Sananjalka> I do use command line sometimes, so tips of that kind are not a problem. Rather, that stuff just slows me down. (One of the main reasons I use Lubuntu is that I do not need the terminal so often.)
<Sananjalka> Solving this problem is not urgent at the moment, but I am afraid my trash bin will get cluttered as time passes.
<Sananjalka> I would love to know if this is a well-known bug, or if I am missing something very simple here.
<Sananjalka> I spent perhaps an hour googling for answers, but it seemed like no one had reported this exact problem with Lubuntu. There were similar problems, but I did not quite understand the answers.
<Sananjalka> An example of what I found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/322687/theres-a-file-in-my-trash-that-cant-be-deleted
<Sananjalka> Hm, I just noticed something.
<njalk> why on earth would you want to trash dj shadow?
<njalk> sorry that was OT.. *returns to keeping mouth shut*
<Sananjalka> njalk, I appreciate your concern, but I still have the original CD -- bought from a record shop, believe it or not -- plus one newer backup on my hard disk :)
<njalk> =)
<Sananjalka> Back to the topic:
<njalk> but as it says in the askubuntu question that you posted, have you checked the ownership of the files?
<njalk> in the trashfolder?
<Sananjalka> all of them are "1000", seems like some default setting. does not affect wiping out other folders
<njalk> how about trying to restore them and change their names, then trashing
<njalk> does that make a difference
<Sananjalka> but as i was trying to say, now i tried browsing /media/kla500 itself (see above) -
<Sananjalka> and told PCManFM to show hidden files *there*
<Sananjalka> navigating into /media/kla500/.Trash-1000 via that path looks promising. gimme a minute...
<Sananjalka> Yeah, that did the trick!
<Sananjalka> Approaching from that direction, the problem folders' file contents are still visible, while the normal trash view shows them to be empty.
<Sananjalka> I rename the problem folders into something shorter and simpler, and after that they can be deleted all right.
<Sananjalka> Whew.
<Sananjalka> Too bad I could hardly write an acceptable bug report on this -- I do not believe my trash bin is working as intended.
<Sananjalka> Let's hope this bug or whatever has been fixed for Saucy Salamander.
<Sananjalka> Sorry for taking up your time, people.
<Sananjalka> njalk, restoring them straight via the trash bin was not possible. whatever operation i tried with them, I always got the same error msg.
<Sananjalka> renaming was impossible there, too.
<Sananjalka> (If somebody out there happens to know what my problem was, I am still very eager to learn about it. While it did get solved, understanding it would do no harm.)
<wh0_d4T> running lubuntu 13.04, connected mp3 device (Sony). Showing up as mtp
<wh0_d4T> device in file manager.
<wh0_d4T> run "df -h" in terminal, does not show.
<wh0_d4T> For some reason I cannot just copy paste files to and from the mp3 device as I was capable of when running ubuntu 10.04
<wh0_d4T> Please help. :)
<zleap> is it plugged in to the usb port ?
<zleap> you could try lsusb to see if it shows up
<wh0_d4T> zleap: yes
<wh0_d4T> zleap: will try lsusb
<wh0_d4T> zleap: it shows up
<zleap> ok so you know its detected
<wh0_d4T> zleap: btw, my file manager is lubuntu 13.04 default PCManFM 1.1.0
<zleap> i have that here
<zleap> does anything show up if you click accessories - disks
<wh0_d4T> zleap: in the file manager it shows as being mounted like: mtp *this is one mount point
<wh0_d4T> and WALKMAN another mount point
<zleap> so it mounts then
<wh0_d4T> zleap: will try accessories
<zleap> that may tell you how it is mounted,  e.g ro or rw
<wh0_d4T> zleap: so what I initially was trying to do was to make room on this 1gb mp3 walkman.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> how are you deleting stuff
<wh0_d4T> zleap: was copying and pasting the mp3 files I have to make room for new stuff
<zleap> ok
<wh0_d4T> so I copied and pasted to my music folder and was saving in a weird format
<zleap> what i meant was that if you just press delete it gets moved to the recycle bin, if you press shift - del it deletes the file
<wh0_d4T> haven't tried deleting from the mp3 device.
<wh0_d4T> should i give it a go?
<zleap> ok
<zleap> maybe
<zleap> what is the extention of this "weird" format
<zleap> http://zleap.net/lubuntu-deleting-files/
<zleap> this is from my website and has notes on deleting files from Lubuntu
<wh0_d4T> i get a confirm box
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> that is normal
<wh0_d4T> reads "some files cannot be moved to trash can... underlying file systems don't support this operation"
<zleap> ah its probably fat32
<wh0_d4T> so if i press yes it's gone permanently from the device?
<wh0_d4T> yes
<wh0_d4T> it's fat32
<zleap> did you hold down shift then press delete
<zleap> that should just delete them,
<wh0_d4T> no
<zleap> if you press delete it gets moved to the trashcan
<zleap> so is just elsewhere on your file system,  which on the mp3 player won't exist i guess
<wh0_d4T> my question is that i used to be able to see the mp3 device mounted
<wh0_d4T> when I use to run ubuntu 10.04
<wh0_d4T> on this pc
<wh0_d4T> I recently upgraded to lubuntu 13.04
<zleap> so something big has changed between the two
<wh0_d4T> and it adds that extra mtp mount point
<zleap> it is seeing two file systems or two partitions,  i get that with some external devices such as flash drives
<wh0_d4T> I'm assuming lubuntu 13.04 now mounts media devices differently
<zleap> maybe
<zleap> i am sure they changed how it handles stuff
<zleap> used to use udev or hal,  i was never an expert at that,
<wh0_d4T> zleap: yes. so that explains the weird pasted results I was getting
<zleap> yeah
<wh0_d4T> when ctrl+c ctrl+v 'ing from my mp3 device to music folder huh
<zleap> hi omnidan has the way lubuntu mounts file systems changed between 10.04 and 13.04
<zleap> how much space do you have left ?
<omnidan> zleap: oh I have no idea about that, but maybe I can help you if you tell me the issue (I just use plain debian)
<wh0_d4T> zleap: space in my hdd or my mp3 device?
<zleap> omnidan, i am helping wh0_d4T so yeah trying to get to the root of the issue
<zleap> mp3 device
<zleap> just rule out a full file system
<wh0_d4T> zleap: usually i would run "df -h" to see device and remaining size
<wh0_d4T> zleap: but get nothing running that.
<zleap> hmm
<wh0_d4T> zleap: if i right-click on mtp or WALKMAN, just get option to unmount volume
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so its mounted
<wh0_d4T> yes
<zleap> i just ran sudo fdisk -l and it has listed file systems
<omnidan> zleap: can you repeat the issue/error?
<zleap> try that, it may be more helpful than df -h
<wh0_d4T> zleap: so run sudo fdisk -l?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> see if that gives you anything
<wh0_d4T> zleap: nada. just get partition listings for /dev/sda1 - Linux
<wh0_d4T> /dev/sda2 - Extended and /dev/sda5 - swap partition
<zleap> ok
<zleap> omnidan, wh0_d4T is trying to copy items to a mp3 player
<zleap> wh0_d4T, can you fill omnidan in on the problem
<wh0_d4T> zleap: yes
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: I am trying to copy paste mp3 files from my Lubuntu 13.04 box to my mp3 music device
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: and the issue is?
<zleap> it isn't working
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: per explaining to zleap, I was trying to make run on the device, but didn't want to delete my old stuff
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: so I did a ctrl+c on the folders containing mp3 files and ctrl+v them to the music folder
<wh0_d4T> the files that pasted were not named as the originals and some files lost their .mp3 extension
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: very bizarre
<wh0_d4T> onmidan: so my initial hunch went with how the mp3 device is mounted
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: remove all the files, open a terminal, cd to the folder with the originals, cp -R ./* /destination
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: as an mtp device
<omnidan> if that works fine it's an issue with the file explorer and not an mtp-related issue
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: how do I do that from terminal since the mp3 device doesn't show a file system path?
<zleap> ctrl-t for a terminal window
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: try ls /media
<zleap> then i think do ls /media
<omnidan> it's probably mounted there
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: only floppy and my home folder are in /media
<omnidan> what
<omnidan> your home folder isn't supposed to be in /media
<zleap> omnidan, what changed between 10.04 and 13.04 with regard to how mounting works
<zleap> wasn't there a change from hal to udev at some point
<omnidan> zleap: it most likely isn't a mounting issue
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: correction, my user name which is tinker
<omnidan> I think it's just the explorer (what is the default file explorer in lubuntu?)
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: not /home/tinker
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: can you right click on the mtp device and check properties or something to get the path?
<zleap> i noticed that if i have my external hdd and a flash disk mounted, if I unmount one, the whole window closes
<zleap> so i can have the external hdd or my home folder displayed, unmount the flash disk and it closes the window
<zleap> rather than just taking the icon away
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: i only get the option to "unmount volume"
<omnidan> what the
<zleap> if its mounted you will
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: if this is of any use: in th file manager, the path reads:
<omnidan> what file explorer does lubuntu use?
<melodie> pcmanfm
<wh0_d4T> mtp://[usb:001,003]/
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: oh it accesses mtp directly
<zleap> ah
<zleap> omnidan, i take it it should not do that
<omnidan> fusermount?
<omnidan> does that command exist?
<melodie> omnidan yes but not relevant imo
<zleap> it does on mine,
<omnidan> melodie: how is it not relevant?
<melodie> fusermount
<zleap> i think that tells you which user has mounted the file system
<omnidan> mtpfs exists, wh0_d4T?
<melodie> if the device is mounted and can be accessed, one good idea would be to copy the files to and from using mc
<melodie> mc is old fashioned but very powerful
<omnidan> wait guys please
<omnidan> we need to mount the device correctly first
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: check mtpfs in terminal by running "mtpfs --version"?
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: just run mtpfs
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: not installed
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<wh0_d4T> ok
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: get following when run mtpfs: http://pastebin.com/f2kMASTA
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: sudo mtpfs test
<omnidan> wait sorry
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: run as root (sudo): mkdir /media/test && sudo mtpfs test
<melodie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122038
<melodie> wh0_d4T
<melodie> "Step 1!
<melodie> Make sure you have libmtp
<melodie> Code:
<melodie> sudo apt-get install libmtp
<melodie> "
<melodie> read the rest?
<omnidan> he has that
<melodie> ok
<omnidan> it's a dependency of mtpfs
<melodie> what about the idea of getting "go-mtpfs" as presented on that page?
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: sorry but how do i go root in terminal?
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: just do "sudo mkdir /media/test && sudo mtpfs /media/test"
<wh0_d4T> ok
<omnidan> melodie: external ppa, unity based
<melodie> had a look in the udev rules?
<melodie> it mounts, doesn't it?
<omnidan> melodie: it didn't mount before
<omnidan> it used the mtp protocol directly
<omnidan> now it should mount
<melodie> what is wrong with the mtp protocol?
<omnidan> using it via fuse is nicer
<omnidan> also
<omnidan> there is a lot wrong with the mtp protocol
<omnidan> mtp is a pain in general
<melodie> wh0_d4T when it will be solved, would you post a howto somewhere?
<melodie> omnidan ok
<omnidan> melodie: to begin with it's a proprietary protocol
<omnidan> it doesn't have multitasking
<melodie> oh yes
<omnidan> and mtp support is shit everywhere except on windows
<melodie> omnidan and this leads to what kind of behavior?
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: results: http://pastebin.com/4ht3NYUU
<omnidan> melodie: it's slow
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: sounds good, try cd /media/test now
<melodie> so this is what multitasking is for? better speed?
<omnidan> melodie: you can do more actions at once
<omnidan> e.g. move many files at once
<omnidan> with multitasking
<melodie> I might have met with this annoyment on a small mp4 player my father offered to my son
<melodie> I didn't deal with it the nice way you are doing now. I think I gave up for the movies because they need a special non free software under windows to reduce a video to the right size
<melodie> and for the music... I think I found a way
<omnidan> melodie: well the mtpfs fuse driver won't change that
<omnidan> it still uses the mtp protocol, it just mounts it more nicely
<melodie> what will?
<melodie> oh ok
<omnidan> more unix compatible and stuff
<omnidan> err
<omnidan> posix sorry
<omnidan> :P
<melodie> :)
<omnidan> melodie: a device that doesn't use mtp will
<omnidan> :P
<omnidan> then you still have the usb restriction though
<omnidan> usb is serial :<
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: i need to be root to access from terminal
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: cannot sudo cd since get error: sudo: cd: command not found
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: sudo su
<omnidan> then cd
<wh0_d4T> ok
<omnidan> note that sudo su makes you root until you run "exit"
<melodie> omnidan I sometimes use "sudo -s" instead
<omnidan> melodie: it's the same thing
<omnidan> "sudo su" is just "the debian way"
<omnidan> I say that because debian doesn't have sudo by default, only "su" which makes you root
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: this is bizarre, cp -R from terminal to /home/username/Music
<wh0_d4T> and folder appears but not .mp3 files
<wh0_d4T> :(
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: what exactly did you do? just show me the logs
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: btw. ls as root on mp3 device for folders with mp3 files, none appear
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: so basically /media/test is empty?
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: yes. i don't think i'm crazy i know the mp3 files are in the device since i didn't delete them
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: it didn't mount correctly then :<
 * omnidan never used mtpfs
<omnidan> hmm
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: how to unmount from mtpfs properly?
<omnidan> fusermount -u /media/test
<omnidan> that's why I asked earlier
<melodie> omnidan did you pay attention that fusermount must not be used as root?
<melodie> well, should not as far as I know
<omnidan> melodie: he's still in sudo su
<omnidan> at least I assumed that
<omnidan> :P
<melodie> I don't like that
<melodie> I would try the udev way
<omnidan> I don't like udev tbh
<omnidan> but what do you mean anyway?
<melodie> do a "lsusb, get the number id for product and vendor, seek if it's in the /etc/udev/rules.d files and if not, add it somewhere
<omnidan> jeez all this new technology
<omnidan> I'm just kidding
<wh0_d4T> omnidan: thank you so much for your help :)
<omnidan> yeah sure, melodie but that won't help you mounting mtp :P
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: use that guide melodie posted earlier
<zleap> omnidan, thanks for helping too
<omnidan> or zleap?
<melodie> zleap :)
<omnidan> ok then
<melodie> I did
<omnidan> ah yeah
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122038
<omnidan> oh it uses the -o flag
<omnidan> hmm
<omnidan> man mtpfs doesn't show anything
<omnidan> fusermount shows -o is mount options
<omnidan> oh
<omnidan> that's just to allow more mtp devices at once
<wh0_d4T> zleap: thanks for your help also.
<omnidan> wh0_d4T: sorry but I doubt the guide will help you, it essentially does the same I told you to do
<zleap> wh0_d4T, you're welcome,
<zanzacar> is there a way to see something at load time other then the lubuntu logo? see the details at load time?
<zanzacar> get to the terminal instead.
<omnidan> zanzacar: you mean while booting?
<zanzacar> ya
<omnidan> zanzacar: plymouth does that
<omnidan> assuming lubuntu uses plymouth :P
<omnidan> damn it's hard to support a distro you've never used :D
<omnidan> yeah it does
<omnidan> zanzacar: if you want a quick solution, just remove the plymouth packages
<zanzacar> gotcha
<omnidan> zanzacar: if you want to customize it, I ddg'd you a howto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen
<zleap> zanzacar, i think you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and tell it not to display the splash screen
<omnidan> I don't think he means the grub splash screen tbh :P
<zleap> ok
<zleap> it means that screen that covers up all the text when you boot up, well that could be controlled in that file somewhere
<zleap> i just ran  cat grub.cfg | grep splash
<zleap> so there may be something in that file that does it,  something to investigate further
<zanzacar> o ok will do. i had a computer working with 13.04 and then they upgraded to 13.10 and now it doesnt work. i want to get 13.04 back on it.
<zanzacar> i cant see whats happening at boot time cause it just says lubuntu and has the loading dots
<zanzacar> i will have to look into that though.
<omnidan> zanzacar: that's plymouth
<omnidan> plymouth covers these logs
<Popolon> hi
<Popolon> just for information : gtkterm application has not an adapted icon for lxde
<Popolon> result => larger icon, and lot of space around other icons :(
<Popolon> package 'gtkterm'
<Popolon> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1382915351.png
#lubuntu 2014-10-20
<Glamdring> Howdy. So in trying to make something else work, I updated my kernel, and now my computer once it hits the desktop of the X. Total lockout. What log should I be looking at?
<Glamdring> 'Cause I don't think I can fix what's wrong if I'm not sure what is, and I'm something of a n00b.
<ianorlin> how did you update the kernel
<Glamdring> Well, I was following somebody else's instruction, so I did this: apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic
<ianorlin> does hitting control alt f1 switch to a tty
<ianorlin> then enter your user name and password
<Glamdring> Didn't seem to.
<Glamdring> Tell ya what. I'll log in with my laptop real quick, and then I'll start tinkering with her while you're here.
<Glamdring> Ahoy from the laptop. Let's try to get to that tty again.
<ianorlin> that will switch to tty on the laptop
<Glamdring> Hrm. I don't think you understand where I'm going with this.
<ianorlin> where are you going with tis
<ianorlin> this
<Glamdring> I have two computers. The laptop is how I'll maintain contact and follow instructions.
<Glamdring> The desktop is the one which isn't working.
<Glamdring> I've rebooted; I'm locked out now.
<Glamdring> Let's try this.
<Glamdring> Ctrl-alt-f1?
<Glamdring> 'Cause that did nothing I could see.
<Glamdring> I mean, just now, as we speak.
<ianorlin> what os in on laptop?
<Glamdring> kubuntu, using LXDE; it was the disk I had on hand at the time.
<Glamdring> The desktop that's messing with me (Sasha) is using Lubuntu.
<ianorlin> another idea is you can try to boot with an older kernel on the desktop by holding shift down at boot to get into grub
<Glamdring> It actually defaults to grub, but I'll see if anything changes.
<Glamdring> Oh. Cute. So I can get it to shut down properly if I press the power button.
<Glamdring> Maybe it just hates my mouse and keyboard...
<ianorlin> one thing to notice is press down
<ianorlin> to go to advanced optoins for ubuntu on the menu
<Glamdring> Okay. I'm there now.
<ianorlin> do you see the boot ubuntu with an older kernel?
<Glamdring> I've got 3.13.0-37 and 3.13.0-24 as options.
<Glamdring> (And their recovery modes.)
<ianorlin> oh try 3.13.0-24 to try to boot
<Glamdring> Memory fails, but this may be how I got to chatting with you from said desktop in the first place. (Hence having to log in with the laptop.)
<ianorlin> ah
<Glamdring> Well, I've done it. I can move the mouse.
<Glamdring> So yeah, it boots fine into 0-24, it seems.
<ianorlin> 3.13.0-27 isn't that new of  a kernel anymore
<Glamdring> Not surprised.
<Glamdring> Wait, 0-24, 0-27 (which I don't have), or 0-37?
<Glamdring> Are you saying 0-37 isn't very new anymore, or are we on a different topic?
<ianorlin> 0-37 is new
<ianorlin> why not just try using system updates normally?
 * Glamdring shrugs.
<Glamdring> I was following instructions, so I did as the instructions said.
<ianorlin> you can go to menu system tools software updater or do you want to upgrade from command line
<Glamdring> Well, command line would be better; it's the less intuitive means, so it's the one I need to work harder to learn.
<Glamdring> So if you don't mind, I'll try command line.
<ianorlin> ok then run sudo apt-get update first to get the lists of new packages
<ianorlin> so it knows which updates to install
<Glamdring> Compliance.
<ianorlin> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Glamdring> "It's a simple question, Norm. Just say yes and we'll move on." I assume I hit y?
<ianorlin> y
<Glamdring> Compliance.
<Glamdring> Heh. This might take a little while, apparently.
<ianorlin> yes it needs to download updates
<Glamdring> My download speed is wildly inconsistent, apparently. Still, every byte downloaded is one I won't have to download later.
<Glamdring> Good, it's all fetched. Now to watch it fly.
<Glamdring> Now, is there a goodly chance I could figure out what went awry had I read a log?
<Glamdring> I'm asking 'cause she's still busy, so there's time to kill.
 * Glamdring shrugs.
<Glamdring> Unimportant question, I take it.
<Glamdring> Okay, she seems to be updated.
<Glamdring> Shall I reboot, see what happens?
<Glamdring> I'm trying not to jump ahead on anything. It's got me in trouble before.
<Glamdring> ianorlin?
<Glamdring> Okay. I'll just restart, and see if it implodes. At worst, I expect no significant change.
<Glamdring> Well, it seems to work now. Thanks.
<Glamdring> Still wish I understood where it went awry, but it's functional now, and that's enough.
<Steven-> If I have two fresh HDs and I want to install & dual boot Ubuntu/Win7Pro (both on same HD) do I just install Win on one drive and just resize the partitions?
<Glamdring> I just updated my kernel, and now instead of text I seem to frequently get black or grey bars. How do I fix this?
<Glamdring> Searching online, I'm finding this referenced specifically with Firefox, and I admit I popped in the moment I saw the change. Perhaps it's a Firefox problem. Anybody have input?
<holstein> Glamdring: with flash in firefox?
<holstein> Glamdring: i have input.. seems like you are jumping around a bit on what you thin the issue is.. try and isolate the variables. you should be able to boot the older kernel.. if its only in the web, try other web browser..
<holstein> Glamdring: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314924 is also something that you should look into as well.. suggested by someone in the OT channel
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1314924 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Adressbox Entries unreadable: Grey/Black Mask overlaying text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Glamdring> Oh. Sorry. I was a bit distracted.
<Glamdring> To isolate a variable, I installed Chromium. I've seen no problems so far, which means it might only be Firefox. And no, not flash.
<Glamdring> And yeah, that's probably the bug in question.
 * Glamdring reads over the bug, frowns.
<Glamdring> I think I'm starting to hate this board.
<Glamdring> Thanks. That seems to be an adequate workaround for now.
<Glamdring> If I see the same error in other applications, or if the problem returns without significant changes beforehand, I'll make a point of looking into it further.
<eto> hello
<eto> are devs here too?
<viscera> Hi, can I make the Lubuntu disc load entirely to RAM so that I can remove the disc after boot?
<viscera> I see some hacks online to do this but maybe it's built-in now?
<vvver_562> will ubuntu 14.04 run fine with 2 gb ram?
#lubuntu 2014-10-21
<rightniche> :)
<gQuigs> thinking about posting my survey to the lubuntu users list (https://bryanquigley.com/crazy-ideas/still-running-32-bit-ubuntu)  about removing 32 bit images..
<gQuigs> is that the right thing to do?   (then also post to xubuntu, as they are the two most likely to be used on older hardware, afaict)
<testdr> gQuigs: you have to stick to LTS-14.04 and this will be then up to around 2020. You only need a newer Ubunut for new hardware and crazy software, that will not be available for older versions.
<holstein> its challenging.. technology will move forward, and the linux kernel cant keep legacy support rolled in forever..
<testdr> this does not say it is not impossible - but it says it is time-consuming and may be useless, if there is hardly a usage of those backports.
<holstein> no one will ever prevent anyone from using linux on a 32bit system.. but, the default iso's may not be maintained by default forever
<holstein> one could always maintain a community port.. like the PPC is now
<gQuigs> :) I'm just asking if you think it makes sense to post on the -users list.. of if that's out of scope to ask people to do a survey who are subscribed
<gQuigs> hmm.. I didn't think of that.. I guess Lubuntu could keep 32 bit images going as a port...
<holstein> well, *anyone* can keep whatever images they like going in wahtever capacity they choose
<holstein> thats the nice thing about open software..
<phillw> gQuigs: a little hint... I am the guy who spins non-PAE kernel (with a lot of help). we will still be here for the 32 bit people come 2021, which is when 16.04 runs out.
<gQuigs> phillw: awesome :)
<elultimotellez> hi someone can help me to run kiwix in lubuntu?
<wxl> !kiwix
<wxl> no clue what that is
<elultimotellez> is the client for the wikipedia offline
<wxl> elultimotellez: you have to build it from source
<wxl> elultimotellez: here's what you need to do essentially: unzip it and then http://www.kiwix.org/wiki/Compilation
<elultimotellez> mmm, the program include the excute field kiwix for linux, but a try your link thanks
<elultimotellez> thanks bye
<diffis> Hello! A question about lubuntu desktop: If I wish to hide menu entries (e.g. guvcview under Sound & Video), how can I actually do that? Some sources advice to edit or remove the corresponding .desktop files. But I'm a bit wondering, how this editing/removing can be done wisely?
<ianorlin> diffis: I think you should maybe keep a backup copy of the old desktop files around
<ianorlin> then you can move them back if you break anything
<ianorlin> also editing them for your user in your home folder will be good so you don't break it for other users if any
<diffis> ianorlin:  Yes, a backup is definitely good point - and also planned. xD
<diffis> ianorlin:  But I can simply remove those that I consider 'unneeded'?
<ianorlin> thing is removing them will take them out of your system
<ianorlin> you can get a version of guvcview in ~/.local/share/applications/guvcview.desktop and then add noshowin line to it have it not show on menu and yet if something happens and a nother user ends up on your comp you can still use guvcview
<ianorlin> on that other user without cluttering up your menu
<ianorlin> removing it will work but getting it back will be the hard part if things change and you want to use a webcam
<diffis> ianorlin:  A noshowing line? What's that? I haven't seen any examples for that...
<ianorlin> so you can add NOTSHOWIN=LXDE to your file for guvcview
<ianorlin> it makes it not show in LXDE
<diffis> Cool!
<ianorlin> and if it is in your home folder you won't have family move in that want to use their webcam and not be able to
<diffis> Thank you. I was searching something like this, but I couldn't find anything related to it... So thought, it doesn't exist... :D
<diffis> Perhaps I can now edit the menu - once I have time to do that. Thank you again. ^^
<garbonzo> hi all... will lxqt be a good or a bad thing for people using old/slow systems?
<wxl> should be good
<wxl> that's always our goal is to best support old/slow machines
<garbonzo> read that it's going to be in Lubuntu soon... does that sound right?
<ianorlin> yes but not relase in two days but hopefully one after
<wxl> it's NOT going to be in 14.10. it MAY be in 15.04.
<garbonzo> excellent.
<wxl> there is nothing certain yet
<wxl> there's a lot of work to do and i'm not certain we can get it done in 6 months
<ianorlin> yes it certainly is lots of work
<garbonzo> of course -- forgot that Ubuntu had a new release, so have to update my lubuntu!
<wxl> but the gtk parts of lxde are starting to slow in development
<wxl> so at some point i imagine we will HAVE to make the switch
<wxl> the new release is in 2 days
<garbonzo> looking forward to it
<wxl> we're doing the last minute prep
<wxl> mainly for lubuntu it was a bug fix release
<wxl> so we have a "clean slate" to work on qt from
<garbonzo> it saved an old toughbook I inherited from the scrapheap...
<wxl> neat :)
<wxl> it's saved many an old machine for me
<garbonzo> was nearly unusable in XP and, well, doesn't fly along in lubuntu but it's perfectly usable.
<garbonzo> plus, if anyone tries to take it off me i just wallop 'em with the metal case :-)
<wxl> hahha
<wxl> glad you're enjoying it :)
<wxl> are you already a member of the mailing list?
<garbonzo> scored a lot of street cred points at the hackspace :-)
<garbonzo> no, not yet
<wxl> oh you should join
<garbonzo> guess i should be
<wxl> and there's always ways to help should you ever want to contribute
<wxl> we've got jobs for everyone :)
<garbonzo> i'm not a programmer though
<wxl> don't need to be
<wxl> don't even need to be technically proficient! :)
<garbonzo> can write a little, do some graphics, play kazoo...
<wxl> well the wiki and communications teams always need help
<wxl> so that writing/organizational skill can be of help
<wxl> and of course there's always artwork/graphics, so you'd be welcome there
<wxl> even testing doesnt' require much skill
<garbonzo> if it's something i can do spare time, then perhaps. have some commitments with kid-care and studying for my intro linux certs...
<garbonzo> testing is good too
<wxl> neat!
<wxl> yeah all of this stuff is volunteer based
<wxl> so you contribute as much as you can
<garbonzo> sounds interesting
<ianorlin> also for that bug in the evince with not being able to change zoom should I mail the main ubuntu-quality list about the bug as it effect many flavors
<silverlion> garbonzo : testing would be the most important thing ;)
<wxl> despite being release manager and head of qa (and trying really hard to continue to support ppc chips), i have a full time job, a 12 year old who's involved in a ton of activities, a wife with medical needs, and a house that is constantly in need of stuff
<wxl> ianorlin: yes please
<garbonzo> i can blow stuff up with the best of them
<wxl> garbonzo: testing is actually not that exciting XD
<silverlion> neither is communications ;)
<wxl> hahhahaa
<wxl> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved garbonzo
<garbonzo> tell me about it. have been doing comms work for ~25 years and it drives me nuts...
<garbonzo> yes, i will
<garbonzo> ok, bookmarked
<wxl> if you need help knowing who to talk to about any particular interest of yours, let me know
<garbonzo> will do
<wxl> and if you want to help with testing, let me know and i'll give you the run down :)
<silverlion> garbonzo : ~10 now for me
<garbonzo> probably better to read up on what the various teams want and then get back to you
<wxl> sounds like a good plan
<garbonzo> in principle, anything that drives devs nuts has to be a good place to start :-)
<wxl> hahaha
<silverlion> garbonzo : then you would be a great asset for my team as I have the extreme pleasure driving wxl nuts with stupid questions :D
<garbonzo> i salute you
<silverlion> ???
<silverlion> is it strange that I like that position?
<wxl> no :)
<garbonzo> anyone who drives devs crazy gets my vote! there's nothing to beat that little look of despair as i stick my head 'round their cubicle door and say 'oh, just one more thing if you have a moment...' :-)
<wxl> garbonzo: that's what bug reports are for :)
<wxl> devs usually ignore everything else XD
<silverlion> wxl : don't you dare ignoring me :P
<silverlion> you know my magic of words don't you?
<garbonzo> lol!
<wxl> what, me, ignore you? naaawww :)
<garbonzo> while i remember, is there any good way to map the 'windows' (super??) key to the main menu?
<wxl> yeah hold on
<garbonzo> please no suggestions involving resoldering :-)
<ianorlin> sticker
<garbonzo> s'cheating...
<wxl> garbonzo: use Super_R or Super_L for your key in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<garbonzo> thanks. i'll give that a go
<garbonzo> will read up on the volunteer opportunities and get back to you. see you around!
<wxl> see ya
<garbonzo> bye
<samineru> Hi there, my /home partition is on a RAID drive, and was unexpectedly unavailable at first boot after install. I wasn't able to log in as a normal user, and can't seem to elevate to sudo from the guest account. How do I setup raid at boot?
<ianorlin> when you say login as a normal user do you mean in lightdm or in a tty or both?
<samineru> ianorlin: I mean within lightdm, tty login is fine, so ignore that detail, sorry
<ianorlin> because you could sudo with your normal user on lightdm but I personally don't know how to get raid working
<ianorlin> I have never used raid myself
#lubuntu 2014-10-22
<Steven-mobile> when installing ubuntu on ssd, do i just want root / on my ssd and swap and home on my hdd?
<Steven-mobile> lubuntu*
<phillw> Steven-mobile: how big is your SSD?
<ianorlin> Steven-mobile: swap will be slow on hdd but won't wear it out
<Steven-mobile> 120gb but 70GB has win7pro64
<phillw> ianorlin: I'll leave Steven-mobile to your tender mercies :)
<Steven-mobile> 40GB for lubuntu
<Steven-mobile> lol thanks phillw
<ianorlin> yeah home on hdd will be good for space
<ianorlin> how much ram?
<Steven-mobile> 16gb for now. upgrading soon
<ianorlin> ok yeah you don't have space on ssd for swap
<Steven-mobile> how much should I need for swap?
<ianorlin> is this a laptop?
<Steven-mobile> no
<Steven-mobile> desktop
<ianorlin> 16 GB will let you suspend
<ianorlin> but that is not as important for desktop
<ianorlin> yeah / on ssd and swap and home on hdd sound good
<ianorlin> know that you will probably not swap with lubuntu and 16 GB of ram unless you are running several virtual machines
<Steven-mobile> ok cool. what's the recommened size for swap?
<Steven-mobile> Well I'm doing web development and sometimes I use virtualbox
 * phillw throws up at virtualbox
<ianorlin> ok if you use virtaulbox it will store on home
<ianorlin> there is also virt-manager but if you use that you need to remember the defualt storage location would be the ssd which could get full
<ianorlin> although the vms will be slower on hard drive
<Steven-mobile> i can probably just grab abother ssd for that later then
<phillw> ianorlin: you tell virt-manager where to store. It is grown up VM, just as LVM is grown up partitions :)
<ianorlin> I said by default phillw I know you can change it and it is pretty easy to
<ianorlin> I don't want a full /
<phillw> ianorlin: np, just wanted your OP to know there where options :D
<Steven-mobile> heh
<ianorlin> also how big the hdd
<phillw> Steven-mobile: myself and ianorlin get on very well, do not worry :)
<Steven-mobile> ahh i see lol
<Steven-mobile> 1TB
<ianorlin> If it is like a 1tb or something you can get 16 gb as you probalby won't run out of storage
<ianorlin> and then if you wanted to suspend like had something open but got busy you could
<Steven-mobile> I never suspend
<Steven-mobile> yuck
<Steven-mobile> ianorlin, would you ever recommend more than 16gb?
<Steven-mobile> well I guess with the vms
<Steven-mobile> but aside from that
<ianorlin> no more than 16 GB is not nessecary
<Steven-> ianorlin, would my system even use swap aside from using vm?
<ianorlin> no
<ianorlin> and I said several vms
<ianorlin> I have run 4 at 16GB and there was barely any swap used
<Steven-> ah ok. will never need more than that me thinks
<ianorlin> but those were vms of other light linux stuff
<Sachiru> @ianorlin: How did you run the VMs? KVM?
<ianorlin> kvm yes
<ianorlin> using virt-manager
<Sachiru> IIRC Ubuntu has KSM baked in the kernel so if the VMs have a common kernel and base binaries you can achieve massive RAM savings
<ianorlin> ah yeah windows vms would take more
<Sachiru> In my case almost all of the VMs I have are running off turnkey linux, thus I can run six 512MB VMs on 512 MB of actual memory, shared.
<Sachiru> Windows VMs (assuming that they are the same versions and patched with the same patches) benefit from KSM too. I recall reading on the KSM homepage that they managed to get 40 XP VMs to run in 1 GB of RAM
<ianorlin> Sachiru: I am not sure that is as benefical to a web devloper because they will likely use multiple vms to get different oses and browsers
<Sachiru> @ianorlin: Well, even if only 20% of the memory in each VM is common to one another, that means that you use 20% less RAM for each VM allocated.
<Sachiru> Every little bit helps after all.
<ianorlin> I know
<Steven-> hey ianorlin, can you check this: https://github.com/StevenWilliamsSCD/win7pro-lubuntu-dual-boot
<ianorlin> The swap should be formatted as swap not ext4
<ianorlin> that might just be you typing it in wrong
<ianorlin> yeah that looks good
<Steven-> oops ya
<Steven-> What about an efi boot partition?
<Steven-> my mobo has UEFI
<ianorlin> um grub usually takes care of that but I only have done that on one only use linux on myself so it came in setup mode
<Steven-> ianorlin, ok cool. Should add any small partitions for like backups or anything?
<ianorlin> best to use external drive for backup as the whole drive can fail
<Steven-> ah well that's logical
<Steven-> lol ianorlin, thanks so much for the help!
<Steven-> doh, i didn't get an option to boot to windows
<ianorlin> ah not sure of that haven't dual booted with windows unless on bios machine
<Steven-> ianorlin, I got it. just needed to reinstall grub
<holstein> in the future, you might get away with just running "sudo update-grub" depending on what is missing..
<Steven-> someone told me that as well. I didn't know what to do so I just grab boot-repair. Now I know
<Steven-> grub says Ubuntu instead of Lubuntu though. lol
<holstein> hey.. you got it working.. thats great.. you can just try that next time, becuase its quicker.. it may not have doen the trick
<holstein> done*
<holstein> Steven-: lubuntu *is* ubuntu :)
<ianorlin> chaning it isn't worth it
<Steven-> lol holstein I know
<ianorlin> why risk breaking your bootloader
<holstein> yeah.. id leave it if it said debian, and worked.. but thats just me
<Steven-> I aint touching it. I finally got this thing running. I'm behind on my work. hah
<Steven-> now there are two windows options there (I'm assuming one is the recovery) but they both have the same label
<Steven-> I know which one I should use but I can see where it may confuse someone
<holstein> Steven-: in that case, i just try one, then the other.. and i'll just mentally note what they do.. but, you can edit the entries if you want
<holstein> Steven-: well, ideally, windows would provide a boot loader that can boot linux, or provide information to grub or some other boot loader that linux uses..
<holstein> its sometimes not the issue of microsoft, but, the OEM.. and how they set the disk up, and how you have to setup for the dual boot
<Steven-> hmm
<Qadri> Hello
<Qadri> ?me confused
<Guest2953> i'm trying to download lubuntu over my expired xp. i followed the directions and saved to usb, but when i try to open the file, there is no supporting program. what should i do next?
<testdr> Guest2953: how did you copy the lubuntu-iso to the usb? Like a file?
<testdr> Guest2953: did you not use something like this explained here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest2953> i think so, i clicked the link, it asked to open it or save it. i opened it first and it did nothing, so the next time i hit save.
<testdr> Guest2953: pls. check the link in line above - you did it the wrong way, that wont work. It is a bootable-cdrom-iso-image
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> ^ that may help as well
<Guest2953> ok, thanks. the link above is very different from what i had seen i will try that.
<holstein> Guest2953: if you want to replace xp, then, you will not click on anything from inside xp.. you boot the installation media, in this case, a USB stick.. either the machine can boot that USB or not.. you will do that from in the bios.. *then*, you install lubuntu from that installation media, replacing xp
<Guest2953> thank you.
<holstein> you should have all data backed up *before* doing this.. your hard drive will be either erased, or, you will be setting up a dual boot, which can be "dangerous", and you should have data backed up to a different location before doing either
<Guest2953> good reminder, i will back my info
<holstein> *all* hard drives fail, so its a good idea to make arrangments for having important data on different physical media at all times regardless of OS
<SP33D> lo can any one find infos about what i can do when a system is fresh installed via alternate iso and then it boots all looks nice
<SP33D> it trys to start x i see the curser and can move it for 1-2 sec
<SP33D> then x restarts
<SP33D> its a unlimited loop
<testdr> SP33D: check your hardware with the LUbuntu-Desktop-Live-System (from CD/DVD or USB-Stick) - another way try to check whether there already know issues with your hardware. It could be the installation did fail - but if you know nothing about the grub-boot-menu and the recovery-menu-entry and how to check the log-files about errors, the live-version is the best test.
<Mmike> Hello! Anyone has a hint on how to prevent suspend when lid closed? I did click 'do nothing' next to 'when lid is closed', I edited /etc/systemd/logind.conf (put HandleLidSwitch=ignore in there), but laptop still suspends when I close the lud.
<Mmike> s/lud/lid
<tumbler> hi all ... do you know a programm to set keyboard shortcuts???
<krytarik> tumbler: You could try ObKey: https://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<testdr> Mmike: check the acpi/apm/power-settings - anyone knows the name of the gui-tool for it?
<Mmike> testdr, I fixed it :/
<Mmike> testdr, changing stuff in /etc/systemd/logind.conf did the trick, but then the HDMI output went black after I closed the lid
<testdr> Mmike: pls. give some hints how - maybe others reading would be "enlighted"
<Mmike> I had to click 'manage montor power settings' out in xfce-config-somethng
<Mmike> and how when I close my lid nothing happens
<Mmike> which is what I wanted
<testdr> Mmike: you use 2 screens/montor?
<Mmike> testdr, well, it's laptop, and It's connected to SonyTV via DVI->HDMI cable
<Mmike> so I wanted to use only DVI, and not the laptop panel
<testdr> Mmike: for 2 screens, you always have to do the setup every time - thats cause the usage changes - to make it fixed, there is only the way to edit the x11-configuration or to run a script every time to apply the changes
<tumbler> krytarik: i have soled by Obkey
<tumbler> tanks
<tumbler> thanks
<Mmike> testdr, actually it's nvidia card in the laptop so nvidia-settings is quite handy there
<testdr> Mmike: for using external monitor is the same - you disable the built-in and that should not be permanent.
<Mmike> although it won't ask for root password when saving to /etc/X11, dunno why - on linux mint and kubuntu it does so
<testdr> Mmike: nvidia-settings is a nice gui
<Mmike> testdr, for my setup this is permanent
<Mmike> my laptop is actually mediaPC, it's an old core2duo box
<testdr> Mmike: you used the nvidia-settings? It has an option to create an x11-config.
<Mmike> testdr, yup
<Mmike> that part was 'kind-off' easy, had to manyually add some stuf as my sonytv is an old one
<testdr> Mmike: and LXDE - the openbox windowmanager has options to set the primary display (would be the dvmi-output for you)
<Mmike> luckyly, xbmc is neat softwar
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> testdr, see, didn't fiddle with openbox settings
<Mmike> the fonts are very very small on my tv
<Mmike> although the resolution is 1024x780
<Mmike> or something like that
<Mmike> I guess because of the diagonal size the fonts are extremely tiny
<testdr> Mmike: maybe you have to disable any screensaver options in light-locker (including no locking)
<Mmike> testdr, xbmc works for now, and my wife is happy :)
<Mmike> so for now, I'm happy too :)
<Mmike> testdr, thnx for all the inputs, though
<Mmike> I'm going to watch the movie now
#lubuntu 2014-10-23
<Fudge> it sure is neet
<Engimal> Hello, could I have some help? :)
<mirror> Hello! I have a problem on fresh install of Lubuntu 14.04. It's about my wireless hidden network. now when i create wireless network it shows it on the list it finds it and connects to it but cannot use any network tools and says cannot connect to internet etc
<mirror> does anybody have any ideas how to solve this?
<hateball> iirc network-manager cant handle hidden networks properly
<mirror> aha will there be a fix or i should make a report to the Lubuntu
<mirror> thank you for your time will report it to lubuntu
<pese> anyone know what time 14.10 final is being released?
<zy3pD> is 14.10 already released?
<pese> not last I checked
<pese> seems released now: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/utopic/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<pese> torrent: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<zy3pD> thx pese ... really hidden link. i only found betas (also on lubuntu.net)
<Ahmuck> 14.10 out today?
<sheena1> My laptop keeps suspending/powering down on inactivity, and I can't find a setting to fix that. Lubuntu 14.04, any ideas?
<Ahmuck> yes.  change the power setting
<Ahmuck> Menu --> Preferences --> Power Manager
<sheena1> where is this setting? i have tried changing the setting in Preferences - Power Manager (brings up XFCE Power Manager Settings) and all is set to NEVER but it still suspends
<Ahmuck> is it the computer going into suspend or the monitor blanking?
<sheena1> it goes blank and comes up with the lock login sreen when i use the keyboard/mouse to resume it.. but the problem is that it suspends my uploads so i cannot leave it running to upload while i'm away from it.
<Ahmuck> on power or on battery?
<sheena1> both.
<Ahmuck> So ... you have under AC and On Battery ... Actions --> BAttery Power is Critical = Nothing, When laptop lid is closed = Nothing, Put the computer to sleep when inactive for: = Never, Monitor: Put display to sleep when computer is inactive for: Never, Switch off dispaly when computer is inactive for" = Never, Extended: Set computer activity mode: Set monitor sleep mode, Lock screen when going for suspend/hibernate
<Ahmuck> if it were me and i was trying to retain power i would set everything to never.  if it continued to do the same thing than it is not a setting in the power manager
<sheena1> I have Battery power is critical - suspend
<Ahmuck> i wonder if you need to check the extended settings
<sheena1> I have set everything to never now, will see if it makes a difference
<sheena1> set inactivity sleep mode is suspend, it's my only option
<sheena1> monitor sleep mode has standby and suspend, its set to stantby
<sheena1> low power is set at 10%
<sheena1> lock screen is unchecked
<Ahmuck> my power monitor shouts critical at me when i have 1 hour left on my battery time.  my batter time is 3.75 hours at a time
<Ahmuck> you might uncheck prefer power savings over performance
<sheena1> i almost never run on battery
<tumbler> hi guys
<sheena1> do you know where to change brightness settings, by the way? i cant fifure that out either :(
<Ahmuck> i guess the point i am trying to make is ... set things so that there is no option to suspend and see if you are getting the suspension issue then.
<sheena1> will do
<Ahmuck> brightness settings in that it powers down the display brightness after a while?
<tumbler> how can i add a personal menu on mouse riht when i click on desktop???
<Ahmuck> tumbler, describe?  a personal menu on the mouse?
<sheena1> no, that i can set it to be less bright when it's dark in my room, and as bright as normal when its daylight
<Ahmuck> most laptops have function keys that will do that
<tumbler> like openbox
<tumbler> or fluxbox
<Ahmuck> sheena1, you might look at light locking option on preferences as well
<Ahmuck> tumbler, u might need a different panel.
<tumbler> for exemple?
<tumbler> couldn't i set a shortcut key?
<Ahmuck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653987
<sheena1> disable lightlocker?
<sheena1> Ahmuck: this is for the suspend issue, not the brightness, right?
<Ahmuck> tumbler, i would search for "use openbox desktop menu on lubuntu".
<Ahmuck> light locker is for your suspend issue
<sheena1> ok. i have disabled it. will see if it helps
<sheena1> any idea on brightness adjust?
<Ahmuck> my observation of lxde (which is what ubuntu is based upon) is it is a conglomerate of programs used to create a desktop.  this is why you have xfce power manager in lxde (amongst other things)
<sheena1> right, that makes sense.
<Ahmuck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/490068/how-to-adjust-brightness-on-lubuntu
<phillw> we did not re-invent the wheel, xcfe power manager works well and is maintained :)
<Ahmuck> iirc light locker is a new member to the family.  this may mean you have more than one program trying to control the settings (maybe).
<Ahmuck> i found this out the hard way with language
<phillw> you may find it is a BIOS / acpi issue. I can use my Fn keys for brightness.
<sheena1> phillw: any idea how to check or fix it?
<ianorlin> or you could install xbacklight to change brightness to work around
<ianorlin> then you can set it to  specific level rather than just changing it
<ianorlin> read the man page for more info on how to do it
<phillw> +1
<sheena1> http://pastebin.com/cuzzVvdu
<ianorlin> and xbacklight is added to 14.10 by default
<sheena1> ianorlin: when is the upgrade available?
<ianorlin> not quite sure
<ianorlin> you can still install it on trusty
<Ahmuck> the link i just gave you gives you a link to xbacklight
<phillw> sheena1: very soon, mirrors are being updated
<Ahmuck> 14.10 is available today
<Ahmuck> er, now
<phillw> Ahmuck: not yet :)
<sheena1> xbacklight doesnt seem to have any effect
<Ahmuck> i just downloaded 14.10
<phillw> Ahmuck: you downloaded the Release Candidate.
<sheena1> $ xbacklight -get                  gives me             0.000000
<Ahmuck> that is not what the description indicates
<ianorlin> it should be xbaclkight -set
<Ahmuck> the description is lubntu-14.10-alternate-i386.iso
<sheena1> i tried set and it did nothing
<sheena1> -get should tell me the current brightness, says the man file
<phillw> Ahmuck: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<Ahmuck> currently with 1 or 2 peers
<Ahmuck> on the torrent, faster if you go direct.
<Ahmuck> here, let me get a link
<phillw> Ahmuck: it is not released, get as many links as you want :D
<Ahmuck> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<phillw> people love to jump the gun...
<Ahmuck> *shrugs* it downloaded or your descriptions are wrong
<Ahmuck> on the website
<Ahmuck> oops, i see
<Ahmuck> is release = release canidate or release
<phillw> Mirrors are being synced. until that happens release is not live.
<Ahmuck> why did it download then?
<phillw> as soon as mirrors sync'd should be good to go :) But, until the release team make the announcement it is not released. e.g. kubuntu was only marked as ready an hour or so ago.
<phillw> ubuntu shortly after that.
<Ahmuck> so the description for the iso i downloaded is wrong?
<Ahmuck> cause i'm installing it now and i will now in about 10 min
<phillw> if from cdimages, you *should* be fine.
<Ahmuck> what is the difference?
<phillw> as soon as we get the okay, all the wiki pages can be invoked.
<Ahmuck> are you saying it is not available via download button on the wiki until u get the ok?
<phillw> Ahmuck: the mirrors across the globe need syncing
<phillw> Ahmuck: indeed, that page is Release+1 :)
<Ahmuck> msg ?
<phillw> Ahmuck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#At_Release
<Ahmuck> phillw, pm
<phillw> sure
<garbonzo> hi all
<Gl4di4t0r> Version 14.10 doesn't work in Virtualbox :(
<garbonzo> please can someone advise on a laptop not rebooting properly in lubuntu?
<phillw> Gl4di4t0r: that should be fixed, let me go find the bug.
<Ahmuck> garbonzo, ping
<Ahmuck> garbonzo, explain further
<Ahmuck> Gl4di4t0r, it is working in VB
<garbonzo> hi ahmuck. it's an ancient toughbook cf-18, graphics driver i915
<garbonzo> when i reboot it does the shutdown part properly, just doesn't restart
<phillw> Gl4di4t0r: bug 1380005
<ubottu> bug 1380005 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Graphical server of Ubuntu 14.10 daily build does not start in Virtualbox" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380005
<Ahmuck> garbonzo, version?
<Gl4di4t0r> I rest my case ;)
<garbonzo> 14.04
<Ahmuck> garbonzo, upgrading an option?
<garbonzo> to 14.10 or a new laptop? :-)
<Ahmuck> to 14.10 :)
<garbonzo> could do i suppose
<garbonzo> what's the distro upgrade command again? getting old ;-)
<Ahmuck> sometimes I found rather than fighting a problem trying the newer release will fix something
<garbonzo> very true
<Ahmuck> granted, it sometimes breaks things as well
<garbonzo> that's half the fun
<phillw> garbonzo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Upgrading_from_last_release :)
<phillw> just waiting for the fat lady to sing :D
<garbonzo> right, here goes nuffink. will see you all on the other side of the distro upgrade!
<Ahmuck> is there a reset to defaults options on xfce power manager?
<Ahmuck> or for that mattter, any program?
<sheena1> syntax in bash... i have a txt file that is a list of links i want to open in firefox..
<sheena1> for i in test2.txt; do firefox i
<sheena1> that is wrong obivously
<sheena1> cause it just opens 'i' lol
<garbonzo> no joy...
<garbonzo> ...when's 14.10 out please?
<genii> Sometime later today
<garbonzo> excellent
<phillw>  And... we're live!!!
<garbonzo> wow, that's it ready then?
<phillw> yup
<garbonzo> congrats, well done and all that
<phillw> just doing the housework
<Ahmuck> heh, already have it installed
<Ahmuck> :p
<Ahmuck> has lubuntu always installed humanity-icon-theme?
<zy3pD> think so
<zy3pD> when i wake up my pc, nm-applet says that network is deactivated, but service networking is running, how to solve it?
<Ahmuck> odd, i'm on the same release and i often move between sections of town and never have to re-activate my network, it's like i never left
<Ahmuck> zy3pD, version?
<zy3pD> Ahmuck, 14.04
<Ahmuck> the network service is running though?
<Ahmuck> ghost message?  after coming out of suspend the message still gets sent?
<Ahmuck> bbl, checking snail mail
<phillw> can some one idiot check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu for me. had to add in 14.04 LTS !!
<garbonzo> defo showing the 14.10 page version
<garbonzo> how long before software updater picks it up, assuming i've set it to notify immediately?
<phillw> update notifier usually trips in the early hours as a job. you can manually ask for an update
<phillw> garbonzo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Upgrading_from_last_release
<Ahmuck> 14.10 is running in Vbox as I type
<garbonzo> yup, i did the cli command and it returned that no new release was available
<phillw> Ahmuck: it was fixed, I chased the failure in virt-manager (KVM)
<phillw> garbonzo: then things have not fully filtered through yet. be patient :)
<garbonzo> what is this "patient" of which you speak? :-)
<Ahmuck> does not appear to be anything new
<Ahmuck> something i would like to see, is software selection upon install
<Ahmuck> for example, i dump abiword and gnumeric in favor of libreoffice
<joppe> what if you uninstall them, it says remove lubuntu-desktop
<joppe> what then happens, i dont know
<garbonzo> would be great to have that as a software preferences profile on a usb stick...
<Ahmuck> i do anyway
<Ahmuck> joppe,
<joppe> yes
<Ahmuck> garbonzo, software preferences as in software selection preferences or software config preferences and data?
<Ahmuck> x /home/user/.config
<garbonzo> more the software selection... would be good to always have, for example, focuswriter, geany, xchat, build-essentials...
<Ahmuck> x /home/user/.local
<Ahmuck> upon installation
<Ahmuck> i have a script that i run that purges "junk" and installs my "stuff"
<Ahmuck> after install
<Ahmuck> but having it pre install would be nice
<Ahmuck> something i would like to see and am hoping to instigate is a more standards compliant distro.  be it via modification scripts or otherwise.  you would have a script for each program (ie firefox) that would put the configs in /home/user/.config, the data in /home/user/.local/app, user icons in /home/user/.icons, etc.
<Ahmuck> as well as system wide configs in system wide config directories according to accepted standards
<garbonzo> cool
<Ahmuck> software really needs more transparency and configurability in these areas by putting the configs and data back into the hands of the user where they can find them easily
<joppe> well my question is, if i remove some programs it says remove lubuntu-desktop, what it means?
<Ahmuck> i've done it without problems
<Ahmuck> which is not to say you might have problems, simply i've always done it without problems
<joppe> so ican remove transmission, because im usin qbittorrent, its safe?
<Ahmuck> like i said, it did not change anything for me.  are you familiar with aptitude?  i use aptitude to see what it removes.
<joppe> well i remove via command line and bleachbit does rest :)
<Ahmuck> i wish i had something like that to set configuration for major programs
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 14.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<Gamara_> Hello, I have this screen popping up before booting on a macbook 1,1 (Tech specs here: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook_2.0_white.html ), the error message is here: http://i.imgur.com/Mst8esn.jpg?1 , http://i.imgur.com/4uNGE2C.jpg?1 is this anything I should be concerned about? I have had one hard freeze since using this operating system.
<Gamara_> I'm running lubuntu 14.04.1
<silverlion> Gamara_ : you might want to talk to wxl
<wxl> someone needs mac help?
<silverlion> he is our mac expert ;)
<Gamara_> yeah I was just curious about this error message I'm getting at boot would you like to repost the information?
<Gamara_> like me*
<wxl> i see
<wxl> i wouldn't be too concerned Gamara_
<wxl> which version Gamara_ ?
<Gamara_> lubuntu 14.04.1
<Gamara_> is what I'm currently usng
<Gamara_> using*
<wxl> Gamara_: when the freeze happened did you run out of resources? could you get to a virtual terminal?
<Gamara_> I didn't try
<Gamara_> The laptop currently has 2gb of ram
<Gamara_> not 512
<Gamara_> I just hard reset it I really should learn how to shut it down properly on hard freeze
<wxl> Gamara_: you should monitor whether or not you're running out of cpu or ram. you should also watch temperatures and see if that's the problem. if you do get a freeze, you should try using virtual terminals and/or ssh to see if the machine is still alive. if it is, restarting the lightdm service should get you a working gui again. at that point, you should check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors. might be a driver issue.
<wxl> Gamara_: if you can narrow it down to a particular problem, then you can run ubuntu-bug against it. might want to see if /var/log/syslog or dmesg has any errors in it. that may help.
<Gamara_> how do I do this sorry I'm pretty noob with ubuntu/lubuntu
<wxl> Gamara_: you can use indicators in lxpanel to tell you about cpu and ram and temperature
<Gamara_> and thank you for the help it is much appreciated
<wxl> Gamara_: virtual terminals can be accessed typically with ctrl-alt-f1. i think on mac that's ctrl-fn-command-f1 or something of the sort. you have to play around with it
<Gamara_> alright I will try it out
<wxl> Gamara_: these terminals exists outside the graphical context so if you CAN get a working terminal, you have a problem with the GUI
<wxl> Gamara_: that's usually a driver problem
<Gamara_> it is ctrl-alt-fn-f1
<wxl> Gamara_: as a general rule, everything logs to /var/log
<wxl> Gamara_: syslog and dmesg cover general system issues
<wxl> Gamara_: Xorg.0.log is specifically about the x server (the gui)
<wxl> Gamara_: you also might look in /var/crash
<Gamara_> alright what command do I use to exit virtual terminal
<wxl> Gamara_: go to virtual terminal 7
<wxl> Gamara_: note that if you are maxing out your cpu, your temperatures will usually go up and in the case of a laptop, this often means a total freeze and/or hard shutdown
<Gamara_> what do you suggest the best widget/application for monitoring temperature is?
<wxl> Gamara_: if you max out ram you can either get the out of memory killer (apparently) randomly shutting down processes or you can get what seems like a total freeze
<wxl> Gamara_: whatever's in lxpanel is usually sufficient
<Gamara_> alright thanks
<wxl> Gamara_: also the task manager can give you a good sense of things
<Gamara_> alright so look at, /var/crash, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg for errors after a hard freeze or right now? If I narrow it down I can post it to ubuntu bug report or whatever its called
<wxl> Gamara_: yes. if you need help with interpreting them, let us know. and the tool is "ubuntu-bug"
<wxl> !bugs | Gamara_
<ubottu> Gamara_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wxl> i wonder
<wxl> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<wxl> no no
<wxl> !logfiles
<wxl> nope
<wxl> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<wxl> bah
<wxl> here Gamara_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<Gamara_> ok ok thanks
<phillw> ha ha
<Gamara_> I turned on the lxpanel temperature monitor and im getting -273 C lol
<Gamara_> ok my computer is being weird mouse moves around but is stuck as a hand gripped, I cant click on anything
<Gamara_> this all happened after try to drag a file out of extractor or whatever that app is called
<Gamara_> I cant click anything and the keyboard doesnt seem to be working
<Gamara_> how do I shut down my computer from virtual terminal
<Gamara_> on 14.04
<phillw> Gamara_: get a terminal session running https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gamara_> nvm im dumb
<Gamara_> fixed it
<phillw> kk :)
<Gamara_> ty though
<honestemu> I have 4 workspaces. I click CTRL+ALT+<- or CTRL+ALT+-> to switch to an adjacent workspace. How do I jump to a specific workspace?
<dust> hi
<LinusTorvaldII> hows it goin dust
<dust> any idea why it isnt possible to receive files here in irc with pidgin?
<dust> after a working upgrade always better :D
<garbonzo> took over an hour on this old clunker, but now running the new release. Thanks devs!
#lubuntu 2014-10-24
<garbonzo> leave
<rambler2> does Lubuntu have an inplace upgrade option like ubuntu?
<rambler2> i did inplace and it installed into win7
<rambler2> hello?
<LinusTorvaldII> hi
<misandry> well doh, anybody got the real and correct link to torrent, thanks
<akis> hi all. why my screen locks after some time although locking is disabled?
#lubuntu 2014-10-25
<windyyyyyyyy> How do I use a live Lubuntu cd to retrieve a document on a dead windows hard drive
<lublubulubu> my windows computer HDD dies=d, i need to retrieve a paper i wrote, its in my documents on s drive, i have booted the lubuntu cd and is running live now, how do i get into windows c drive and get that document
<lublubulubu> died*
<ianorlin> next to the menu at the botom right there is something is an icon like a folder in the quick launch area
<ianorlin> then in places there will be the parition for the hard drive
<lublubulubu> ok ill look
<lublubulubu> one sec
<windyyyyyyyy> There's nothing called places
<lublubulubu> no places/??
<lublubulubu> we are same guy hes helping me
<lublubulubu> i se ethe folder by startim in it
<lublubulubu> do i mount that laarge HDD i see?
<windyyyyyyyy> do i mount the large volume hard drive?
<ianorlin> yes
<lublubulubu> hmmm
<lublubulubu> ill look
<ianorlin> but if the hard drive is bad it could just be broken
<lublubulubu> i dont dee any 640 gb hdd yet
<lublubulubu> HDD is bad
<lublubulubu> i tested it
<Ahmuck> what does this command do?  [ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ] && numlockx on
<Ahmuck> acutally, what are the brackets for?
<holstein> Ahmuck: is this from a web source? a page?
<holstein> you are trying to enable numberlock at boot?
<Ahmuck> does lubuntu honor /etc/local.rc ?
<Ahmuck> upon startup?
<holstein> Ahmuck: honor?
<holstein> what are you adding there? and how? and what is happening?
<Ahmuck> numlockx on
<Ahmuck> it's not starting
<Ahmuck> xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0
<Ahmuck> it's not disabling the touchpad
<holstein> Ahmuck: so, you are trying to autostart numlockx at boot? to be on for the greeter? lightdm? and also, you are trying to disable the touchpad at some point as well?
<Ahmuck> i've seen lightdm but the documentation i found indicated i could do it via /etc/rc.local.
<Ahmuck> yes, start numlock and disable touchpad upon startup
<Ahmuck> is there a startup map (graphical - ie, dia) of how lubuntu starts up, the processes and the commands it is executing?
<Ahmuck> on the web?
<holstein> Ahmuck: its the same as most linux
<holstein> Ahmuck: but, i dont think thats the issue.. you can choose another more simple script to autostart and see that its working.. i think you'll find the jargon is probably responsible for your issue
<holstein> i'll test the commands when possible right in the terminal and see that they work..
<Ahmuck> as most ?  how is it different?  where would I find the differences documented?
<Ahmuck> the jargon?
<Ahmuck> it's from ubuntu's websites
<Ahmuck> want the links?
<holstein> Ahmuck: if you think it would help a volunteer better assist you, sure
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Ahmuck> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<holstein> Ahmuck: here is what you are looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Ahmuck> btw, the new battery icon notification in systray is awesomeness
<Ahmuck> in 14.10
<Ahmuck> so /etc/rc.local is ignored?
<Ahmuck> battery systray info is so awesome i wish i had something like that for every hardware device
 * Ahmuck found upstart documenation
<Ahmuck> thx holstein
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock is laying out what to add to lightdm..
<holstein> sudo sed -i 's|^exit 0.*$|# Numlock enable\n[ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ] \&\& numlockx on\n\nexit 0|' /etc/rc.local
<Ahmuck> yes, tried that as well in rc.local
<Ahmuck> why so many config docs for the same thing?
<holstein> then, add "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on" to /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<holstein> Ahmuck: cruft? laziness.. lack of supporters and contributors.. differing opinions.. lack of cleanup of old documentation.. maybe other things as well
<Ahmuck> IF "numlockx on" works in bootup it's the simpler method
<holstein> Ahmuck: did you try what i laid out above?
<Ahmuck> is programming that hard?
<holstein> Ahmuck: i dont do programming.. its not trivial..
<Ahmuck> the UbuntuBootupHowto or the docs on LightDM and NumLock?
<Ahmuck> the numlock seems like a simple solution ... install numlockx by defualt and provide a simple gui to turn it on via keyboard/mouse that is in the menu
<Ahmuck> maybee i'll take a look at it :)
<holstein> Ahmuck: might be that in main ubuntu.. not sure
<Ahmuck> main ubuntu does have something like that
<holstein> the wiki's are publically editable. but, have you tried what i laid out above?
<holstein> Ahmuck: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. and using lightdm as well
<Ahmuck> no, i've not.  i will.  it will probally work.  i'd rather do it old school via BootUp
<Ahmuck> and init scripts
 * Ahmuck looks up docs on LightDM
<holstein> Ahmuck: i see not ubuntu guide for that
<holstein> en.kioskea is not an ubuntu source
<holstein> /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf  states In Ubuntu 14.04 the above methods of running numlockx don't work. It can be run by changing configuration of LightDM display manager. Edit /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf file and add the following line at the end
<holstein> i would expect that to be the same in 14.10..
<Ahmuck> ok, lightdm is the default greeter, however i'm looking at enabling and disabling these items before the gui
<holstein> Ahmuck: at the greeter.. numberlock.. correct?
<Ahmuck> but yes, i will try your command though I may drop back to the boot up option
<Ahmuck> i actually want the numlock upon bootup.  before the greeter
<holstein> Ahmuck: its not "my" command.. though... its just what i read from the link you gave that best first your scenario
<Ahmuck> yes, i know
<Ahmuck> were good
<Ahmuck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461651/sequence-of-files-used-when-booting-the-lubuntu-14-04
<Ahmuck> seems i'm not the only one wanting to know more about boot up proceedure
<holstein> Ahmuck: you can link them the documentation..
<Ahmuck> kewl
<holstein> "Do not expect to be able to learn it all overnight - it takes years to become an expert. I would suggest you start by reading the scripts in /etc/init.d/ and playing around with starting and stopping them" is also great advice from the page you linked
<Ahmuck> holstein: yes, however the touchpad, numlock, etc. the past has never been a problem until recently
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure.. the guide i read states that things are different in 14.04 specifically
<holstein> things are changing.. qt, gtk, init.. things change
<holstein> 12.04 is still supported though.. if you wanted to install it and just lxde, and not lubuntu-desktop.. you can have repo support for kernels and patches for a few more years with that..
<Ahmuck> "In Ubuntu 14.04 the above methods of running numlockx don't work." - do you know why?
<holstein> Ahmuck: becuase things have changed.. i know not the details of those changes..
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would imagine init..
<Ahmuck> so i tried your recomendations, which were a copy of what was in the documenation (before arriving here, as i just checked those files and they have those commands in them) and it's still broke.  this makes me wonder where it's getting it's startup info from ... however i will double check everything here in the next 10, reboot and come back
<holstein> well, nothing is "broke"
<holstein> i would recheck the jargon and files..
<Sachiru> Upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, now my password isn't accepted. What gives?
<Unban_Me> hi
<Unban_Me> Oh i am unbanned here
<halexander9000> Hey guys, could someone please help me figure out why Alsa is not outputting any sound, and if I need to install Pulseaudio instead?
<Richhh> how to get window position snapping in 14.04?
<Richhh> someone said it is possible with compiz etc
<Richhh> without*
<Ahmuck> Richhh: areo snap
<Richhh> ok thanks
<Sk2d> hey I've installe lubuntu 14.10 encrypted with lvm on my toshibar 550d laptop. Everything worked but I now restarted my pc and I am unabeld to use the keyboard on the first try to enter my passphrase for decryption ctrl+alt+del reboots my system now there is ugly interface to enter my password this works but than my touchpad does not work.
<phillw> Sk2d: did you read the release notes?
<Sk2d> phillw: I used swap-off to install
<phillw> Sk2d: did you read the release notes? beacuse your answer is there. That is why they are made.
<Sk2d> hm ok I will check i just overfly them
<phillw> Do not, they are written for a good reason. :)
<Sk2d> cant find anython on lubuntu release notes will noch chek ubuntu release notes
<phillw> Sk2d: try the release notes mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Sk2d> I looked on lubuntu.com
<Sk2d> *.net
<phillw> Sk2d: the wiki area is what matters, follow that link I have given you. ^^
<Sk2d> founds https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383851
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383851 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot enter LVM encryption password in qemu with -vga std" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> Sk2d: and you have also founf the work around... would have been much less painfull for you if you read the release notes. We document all the known bugs.
<Sk2d> but I still cant find this link on your links
<phillw> Sk2d: it is a generic ubuntu bug
<Sk2d> found it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Kernel on my frist try I did not see that this was under known issues ...
<phillw> our notes point back to them
<Sk2d> fix release means apt-get upgrade will install this? or do I have to wait for some confirmation?
<Sk2d> and will this fix the problem that my touchpad now does not work?
<phillw> Sk2d: only you can confirm that
<phillw> as my touchpad works fine I cannot test
<ianorlin> Richhh: press windows key plus left and right
<Sk2d> arg I did uppdate and upgrade befor shutting down today
<Sk2d> so why do I still have the bug now?
<phillw> Sk2d: if you have a bug marked fix released, then
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> (with  the accept) followed by a reboot should solve that bug. If it does not, state that the bug is not fixed.
<Sk2d> hm I am really sure I did this but I am currently unabeld to get a connection without using my mouse to stupid to connect to wlan via terminal so I will test it agaon tomorrow when I will have a usb-mouse (which seems to work on live lubuntu where I had the the same problem with my touchpad)
<Sk2d> but thanks
<phillw> Sk2d: bugs are crazy at times :)
<Sk2d> next time I need to figure out when the perfect time for upgrade is, maybe wait for the first big bugfix time.
<phillw> Sk2d:  I start with the 1st alpha 1... stable, but bugs to be found. :)
<Richhh> ianorlin: oh wow
<Richhh> ianorlin: thanks
<Richhh> :)
#lubuntu 2014-10-26
<teward> wow, 18 security updates and 14.10 has only been out for, what, a few days?
 * teward just installed into a VM so he has latest :)
<ianorlin> hmm I am not getting any
<sheena1> phillw:
<sheena1> oops sorry.
<sheena1> phillw: i tried changing all those settings but it's still suspending when idle. any further thoughts?
<asd> Hi, is wallpaper working for everybody?
<asd> here is what i'm talking about: http://i.imgur.com/cXrzKtv.png
<testdr> asd: i had no problems - have different wallpaper on every desk and only conky is using the wrong background(doubl-buffer) for 2 seconds after switching to other desk.
<asd> im gonna try restart it probabaly its going to be fine.
<testdr> asd: i doubt this will solve your problems, because you did not give a hint what is not working and what do you expect
<GoldFish> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<GoldFish> !ops | help channel emergency
<ubottu> help channel emergency: please see above
<GoldFish> !ops | help channel emergency
<GoldFish> yay
<GoldFish> !ops
<paul___> I cant make my keymap settings  stick - if I do lxkeymap and to UK it reverts to US after a reboot
<paul___> If I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration that works but likewise is forgotten on reboot
<paul___> I have two 'English - English US' items if I click on the system tray icon
<paul___> any ideas please?
<paul___> oh, setxkbmap -layout gb does the same thing too
<GoldFish> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<Synchunk> GoldFish, why?
<GoldFish> !ops
<Synchunk> GoldFish, stop abusing !ops
<GoldFish> !op | Synchunk channel emergency
<ubottu> Synchunk channel emergency: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<Synchunk> GoldFish, you'll get banned, so you should really stop, but that's your decision..
<GoldFish> !op | Synchunk channel emergency
<GoldFish> Synchunk, dude i have been banned millions of times
<GoldFish> !ops | suck my dick
<ubottu> suck my dick: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<GoldFish> !ops | where are you fucking ops?
<Synchunk> GoldFish, maybe you should think about why you keep getting banned? Because you're a nice and respectful person? Clearly not.
<Synchunk> (or mature person)
<GoldFish> !op | where r ye fucking ops
<paul___> anyone help with my keyboard question please?
<GoldFish> !op | where r ye fucking ops
<GoldFish> paul___, fuck off
<GoldFish> Synchunk, unless you fear god you will go to hell aka the furnace of fire
<Synchunk> GoldFish, go to ##religion and tell that to people that care about your comments. I don't.
<GoldFish> !op | where r ye fucking ops
<Synchunk> How old are you - 12?
<GoldFish> Synchunk, you see thats a problem for you
<GoldFish> you hate god and you show it by being ignorant of your creator
<GoldFish> !ops | fuck you ops
<Synchunk> GoldFish, do you think god calls people, quote, "ye fucking ops"?
<GoldFish> Synchunk, god hates the wicked
<paul___> yawn
<Synchunk> GoldFish, you're now on my /ignore list - just in case you're wondering why I'm not receiving your messages anymore.
<GoldFish> Synchunk, cool
<GoldFish> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<GoldFish> !ops
<ubottu> ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<GoldFish> Myrtti, ban me!
<GoldFish> !ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<Myrtti> haven't you learnt how to knit yet?
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<Myrtti> how's the gaming thing going?
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<GoldFish> !ops | come on you lazy fucking ops
<Synchunk> ♥
<Myrtti> I see HFSPlus is on again
<lewellyn> it's too bad there's no way to quiet someone without them being aware.
<lewellyn> that could have proved fun this time :P
<Synchunk> lol
<Synchunk> Hmmm. I think there's a way to do that
<Myrtti> channel mode changes are always public
<Synchunk> Well.. they can still see the *sets quiet* message,
<Synchunk> but isn't there an ops-only mode for that?
<lewellyn> there are a couple of ircds where the server's umode list isn't the same as the client's, and ircops can alter the additional flags. but i don't think any are evil enough to have a silencer there.
<Synchunk> I guess you could /kick, then /quiet and maybe they would rejoin without noticing it
<lewellyn> not a bad idea though :D
<dust> how to set keyboard shortcuts and how to prevent that a fullscreen game cant use anymore f11
<wxl-phone> dust: keyboard shortcuts ate defined in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl-phone> Man that's hard to type on the phone
<dust> is there a way that in a fullscreen game these keys arent used?
<wxl-phone> If it's defined there, it will be used
<wxl-phone> You could make a script to turn them off and run the game and then turn them back on after
<dust> i mean yes a shortcut like alt tab to get out of a hanging fullscreen programm but when running it that u can use of course all f keys and so on
<dust> this makes problems for all ppl who play full screen games... there must be an ootb solution
<wxl-phone> Make a script
<dust> its not only for http://www.playdeb.net/ but more ppl will use steam too
<dust> u cant await that ppl do scripts to solve such
<wxl-phone> So make one yourself and you won't have to wait
<wxl-phone> this feature you ask for is beyond the current scope of Lubuntu
<dust> uhh what scope?
<wxl-phone> If you think it should be included, make a bug report for the wishlist
<wxl-phone> Make sure to clearly define what you'd expect to happen
<dust> a lightweight desktop is the scope.. no?
<wxl-phone> Yes and so complicated keyboard shortcut features is beyond the scope, but if you can suggest something which meets the goals of Lubuntu, then it can be considered
<wxl-phone> But only with a bug report
<wxl-phone> No matter what I tell you, what you're looking for is not included in Lubuntu
<dust> complicated is it because there is no gui for shortcuts
<wxl-phone> So I'm telling you what you can do to potentially change this
<wxl-phone> more GUIs means more resources which is less lightweight
<wxl-phone> I understand your concern, but I can't fix it for you
<wxl-phone> therefore arguing about it will not be fruitful
<wxl-phone> But there is something you can do about it as I suggested
<dust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<dust> well there is suggested https://code.google.com/p/obkey/ but that is not in the repo
<wxl-phone> There ya go
<wxl-phone> But I'm pretty sure that's not exactly what you want
<wxl-phone> Also with us moving to Qt that will prove to be less useful
<dust> yeah i know... and i hope such gets better
<wxl-phone> Wishlist bug report
<dust> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-tweaks/+bug/1385915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1385915 in Lubuntu-Tweaks "how can a fullscreen game use all keys" [Undecided,New]
<wxl-phone> dust: so you want a shortcut to remove all keys? Hour
<dust> no
<wxl-phone> How is it triggered? When is it turned off?
<wxl-phone> Your report is not clear
<dust> but in full screen of a program u dont want the desktop shortcuts but the keys in the program
<wxl-phone> Edit the bug report and make it clear
<dust> u still want that alt tab works so in case it hangs in full screen u can get out
<wxl-phone> What turns it on
<wxl-phone> What turns it off
<wxl-phone> What exactlY happens
<dust> there is no turn off or on
<wxl-phone> There has to be
<dust> a lot of programs use f keys... why f11 to sitch full scrren?
<wxl-phone> I'm not clear on what you want
<koell> Any reason why to switch from Lubuntu 14.04 lts to .10?
<koell> hey phillw
<phillw> koell: if you are happy with 14.04, stick with it. It is a 'bug-fix' release.
<phillw> 14.04.1 is out and about with 14.04.2 a work in progress.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-14.04.2
<koell> phillw: so to upgrade do 14.04.1 i just have to do ´sudo apt-get upgrade´ or ´dist-upgrade´??
<silverlion> koell : -upgrade is enough
<silverlion> you'll get all necessary updates automatically
<koell> i dont get the reason for 14.10 xD
<phillw> koell: for updates to be aproved for 124.04, they must work in 14.10 :)
<zy3pD_m> New icons xD
<phillw> 14.04
<koell> 124.04 xD
<koell> so in 2124 maybe ^^
<koell> zy3pD_m: wait, new icons?? screenies pls
<phillw> koell:  it is a bit involved, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates is a good explanation of how and why.
<zy3pD_m> koell and dark panel theme works now, yeah!
<koell> zy3pD_m: only on 14.10?
<zy3pD_m> For me, sure xD
<koell> can you show me some screenshots of the new icons, theme etc.?
<ianorlin> koell: if you do upgrade to 14.10 remember you will have to upgrade in 9 months
<zy3pD_m> No
<zy3pD_m> xD
<koell>  wtf :D
<zy3pD_m> koell  try it
<koell> im scared :(
<koell> because lubuntu already looks great!
<ianorlin> koell if you do upgrade read the relase notes
<zy3pD_m> 6mon after 14.04 nothing important changed
<koell> ill look at some youtube videos first..
<zy3pD_m> Yes lunu looks great, only ob looks ugly
<phillw> zy3pD_m: it is a bug fix release.
<zy3pD_m> *lubuntu
<koell> lunu!
<zy3pD_m> It s lubu xD
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<phillw> oh, our 1st time with release notes in multiple languages.
<phillw> translators always welcome :)
<koell> yay, no german for me xD
<zy3pD_m> Hey i m from germany!
 * silverlion too :P
<zy3pD_m> Hallo silverlion ^^
<silverlion> zy3pD_m : moin moin
<phillw> volunteer for next time, or translate and get rafael to add it.
<koell> zy3pD_m: you're new to the L ubuntu?
<zy3pD_m> Fan since 13.04
<phillw> 10.04 was my first :)
<koell> 13.04 ^^
<zy3pD_m> koell 13.04  you too?
<koell> ya
<koell> it is the only way to effectively use ubuntu ^^
<zy3pD_m> Cool
<koell> this is a really angry lubuntu user, nothing new for him at christmas xD http://youtu.be/stj-0cDJhxs
<zy3pD_m> I only have a problem with the style since 14.x, the menu background is ugly white
<phillw> good to have you on board. You are the future , please do help with testing. Once the boss says LXQt is a go, we need a lot of testers!
<koell> zy3pD_m: noooo, it looks amazing! i like the new white simple bg
<koell> phillw: i just hope lxqt looks at least as good as lxde now
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<zy3pD_m> On my laptop it looks uuuuuuugly, i copied the theme folder of 13.04 xD
<koell> lol
<phillw> koell: you can install it and see. Do not forget our artwork team are the same :)
<koell> i guess it is just a variable to change
<koell> phillw: i tried lxqt, it is not the same ^^
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~joern-schoenyan/+archive/ubuntu/lxqt
<phillw> read the warning!!!
<koell> xD
<koell> i dont get why they want lxqt. what is wrong with gtk?
<phillw> koell: Qt5 is out now, so rafael and the gang will be on it :D
<zy3pD_m> I think lxqt will look like... Kde :-(
<koell> gang xD
<phillw> koell: it is meandering and forking etc.
<koell> zy3pD_m: yes, i thought the same.. :(
<phillw> zy3pD_m: not with RazorQt it won't :)
<koell> because of this uggggly box shadow
<zy3pD_m> Yeah
<phillw> rafaellaguna: when do you expect to have 1st fix artwork (themes / icons etc) for LXQt ?
<rafaellaguna> we're working on it
<rafaellaguna> it will be published first in the blog
<koell> rafaellaguna: :3
<phillw> koell: rafaellaguna is their TL :)
<phillw> rafaellaguna:  thanks, the natives, as always, are impatient!
<koell> will there be a christmas wallpaper again this year? :3
<rafaellaguna> koell, yes :)
<koell> awwwrrrr
<zy3pD_m> Cool designers here in #lunu xD ... Also developer?
<rafaellaguna> developers here are cool too
<rafaellaguna> if you seen this http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2013/07/razorqt-theme.html
<phillw> rafaellaguna: got two possibles for german translation of release notes... silverlion and zy3pD_m if you want to go for it.
<rafaellaguna> you can imagine we're close
<rafaellaguna> silverlion can't
<rafaellaguna> any chinese speaker here?
<rafaellaguna> japanese / korean ?
<phillw> rafaellaguna:  then grtab zy3pD_m :)
<rafaellaguna> zy3pD_m, if you speak German you could help us :)
<koell> ispeak german as well ^^
<rafaellaguna> :)
<phillw> rafaellaguna: ask the ubuntu-kylin people, I'm sure they'd spare a translator for a page.
<zy3pD_m> phillw rafaellaguna sry i m not at home...android
<rafaellaguna> zy3pD_m, it's ok
<phillw> rafaellaguna: ooh another candidate :)
<rafaellaguna> yup
<rafaellaguna> koell, do you have 5 min to spare?
<zy3pD_m> rafaellaguna but if i wanna help, where do i start?
<rafaellaguna> :D
<koell> at least 6 xD
<rafaellaguna> zy3pD_m, I need someone with full access to an editor
<koell> Let's switch your wallpapers now! ^^ http://lubuntublog.blogspot.co.at/2013/12/merry-christmas.html
<zy3pD_m> Later maybe
<rafaellaguna> :)
<koell> hahaha who did this funny blue unicorn? xD
<rafaellaguna> I'm afraid it was me :)
<koell> xD
<koell> so this is how you look like? :D
<rafaellaguna> yes, my hair is blue sometimes :D
<phillw> koell: you may like Lenny ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<zy3pD_m> Where is a blue unicorn???
<koell> cuteeeeee
<phillw> I have the black tee-shirt :)
<rafaellaguna> cool T-shirt!
<rafaellaguna> koell, do you still have those 6 min?
<koell> rafaellaguna: always
<rafaellaguna> :)
<koell> phillw: where did you buy/print?
<rafaellaguna> can you please translate this little page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> you can send it to me by mail, as plain text
<phillw> did mine with vista-print, they are happy with the artwork format and print for each country. However, I know silverlion got his done by a local Tee-Shirt printer. rafaellaguna's art work is exactly what they need to print a tee-shirt.
<silverlion> re
<koell> rafaellaguna: okey
<silverlion> yep. they were really amazed by the pdf I showed them ;)
<phillw> silverlion: would we expect anything else from rafaellaguna ?
<silverlion> phillw : nope we won't
<rafaellaguna> :D stahp it you
<phillw> so, those who worry about theme / wallpaper / icons for LXQt .... stop worrying :)
<phillw> we are blessed that lubuntu has rafaellaguna and his team who passionately care about how things look.
<phillw> Loves making rafaellaguna blush :P
<rafaellaguna> don't forget the great people who do the apps. that is really an amazing work
<rafaellaguna> or those who don't sleep improving the ISOs, like phillw
<rafaellaguna> :P
<phillw> rafaellaguna: as joern said... he can code... you do the work of making it all look 'pretty'.
<rafaellaguna> phillw, that makes a team ;)
<phillw> we all make a team, and a damn good one!
<rafaellaguna> yay!
<zy3pD_m> re
<koell> rafaellaguna: okey where to send?
<koell> i really like the new wallpapers, good choice
<dust> wxl its about http://springrts.com/ at version 96 with sdl f11 worked ingame and no window resize... since version 98 they use sdl2 and since that time f11 changes the fullscreen to window mode
<dust> at xfce it works like it should... f11 ingame uses a widget and dosnt toggle fullscreen
<wxl-phone> Include it in the bug report dust
<dust> k
<filla> hi, can someone tell me, what the newest version of wireshark in ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<filla> is there a repository to look at?
<filla> i am not an ubuntu user but need the version available in this distribution
<Unit193> 10.04 has expired for desktop use, but...
<Unit193> !info wireshark lucid
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (lucid), package size 717 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<Unit193> !info wireshark utopic
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.0+git+4fab41a1-1 (utopic), package size 773 kB, installed size 2635 kB
<filla> ty
#lubuntu 2015-10-19
<blubaustin> hello
<blubaustin> I was wondering why my fn key don't work in lubuntu
<blubaustin> keys*
<Yolo123123> hi
<Yolo123123> can anyone confirm, that the lxde wiki, forum and blog are offline?
<redwolf> yes, it seems down, Yolo123123
<Yolo123123> thanks
<Yolo123123> seems it is offline since 2 days then
<redwolf> maybe they're doing some server stuff
<Yolo123123> cannot find any hint on that...
<redwolf> there's a group for Razor/LXQt active in Google Groups
<redwolf> if you're interested that forum is https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/razor-qt
<redwolf> but I'm afraid it's LXQt focused only
<Freddie_Mercury> Is LXQt even a thing for Lubuntu?
<Freddie_Mercury> I mean, afaik that's for 16.10+.
<Yolo123123> I guess not
<redwolf> it is our future Desktop
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, but future in this case means somewhat distant future. Heh.
<redwolf> yeah, I can't be more specific, with dates and staff, you know
<Freddie_Mercury> Right.
<redwolf> *stuff
<Freddie_Mercury> That being said, current LXDE is OK, I just hope LXQt gets rid of some of the kinks.
<Freddie_Mercury> Like widgets disappearing when the Iconify button is pressed.
<redwolf> LXDE is not abandonware. you'll still get updates and fixes
<Freddie_Mercury> Mmh.
<redwolf> part of the team is working on it
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah.
<redwolf> and Freddie_Mercury, LXQt has its own kinks :D
<Freddie_Mercury> I bet.
<Freddie_Mercury> Heh.
<Yolo123123> ok guys... thanks
<redwolf> :)
<Yolo123123> I go... bye
<redwolf> o/
<Guest14> Should i use 64 bit lubuntu if my cpu is 64 bit ? is 64 bit use more RAM ?
<redwolf> no
<redwolf> actually you should, yes. using an OS matching your architecture ensures you're optimising the use of your computer
<redwolf> I mean no to the memory thing :)
<Guest14> I have 1GB ram.
<redwolf> also, Guest14, if your computer is not too old there's no reason at all to use 32 bits
<Freddie_Mercury> Off-topic, but I think Windows has confused a lot of people about this -- since Windows 7 32-bit requires 1 GB RAM, 64-bit requires 2 GB RAM.
<Freddie_Mercury> That's why people ask this question.
<redwolf> really? I didn't know that about Windows :D
<Guest14> I am allready use the 64bit..
<redwolf> then don't worry, you're doing the right thing
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, you should be OK.
<Guest14> I am not sure i can use all ram with lubuntu. it is a small distro.
<redwolf> you can
<redwolf> Linux can paginate the whole memory zone
<redwolf> again unlike Windows, Linux is not limited by RAM size, or doesn't use pair blocks of RAM modules. it uses what you have. period.
<redwolf> I installed Lubuntu in a Pentium II with 512MB RAM and a 20GB disk
<Freddie_Mercury> How well did it run?
<Freddie_Mercury> That's a rather ancient system.
<redwolf> LibreOffice almost exploded :D
<Guest14> I have both. 1 machine with 512MB ram and another 64bit with 1GB ram.
<redwolf> but Abiword was fluent. I noticed a lot problems with the browser
<aedigital> pentium II, omg good times
<aedigital> :)
<redwolf> I did for testing it, and it actually worked :)
<aedigital> nice
<redwolf> yeah, Lubuntu is a little tough guy :)
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> here is celeron 4 2,4 ghz and 512 mb ram
<redwolf> Celeron chips are well supported
<aedigital> yeah
<Freddie_Mercury> redwolf, Firefox?
<Freddie_Mercury> tbh with that kind of system I'd use Epipaphy.
<redwolf> yes, it was slow, until it froze
<Freddie_Mercury> Much lighter, and unlike Midori, which is just insanely buggy.
<redwolf> indeed, I'm even using Epiphany with my new laptop :D
 * Freddie_Mercury nods.
<redwolf> I love that browser
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, I also tried Dillo.
<Freddie_Mercury> But that one looks like a Windows 3.1 browser. No joke.
<Freddie_Mercury> It's like going back 25 years or so.
<redwolf> yes :D
<Guest14> is firefox still 32 bit in lubuntu 64 bit ?
<redwolf> maybe it's not a bad idea including Xombrero by default
<redwolf> no, Guest14, every app you use is compiled in 64bit
<Guest14> good.
<Guest14> i think with 1Gb ram i cud run a bigger linux distro.
<redwolf> and every app you download from the software center is using the appropriate architecture
<Freddie_Mercury> It depends not much on the /distro/, Guest14, but your desktop environment.
<Freddie_Mercury> Unity would struggle on that system; and that's still Ubuntu, just like Lubuntu.
<redwolf> try with Xubuntu (a bit heavier) or any other flavour :)
<Freddie_Mercury> Same distro, different requirements.
<Freddie_Mercury> If you want even lighter than Lubuntu, you'd have to go not desktop environment, but plain window managers.
<Freddie_Mercury> These are harder to configure.
<redwolf> a plain Openbox session, but it's hard to configure too
<Freddie_Mercury> Right.
<Guest14> I used xubuntu before and i like it.
<Freddie_Mercury> Xfce is pretty legit. A bit off-topic here, but my next computer will probably have a distro with Xfce and compiz.
<Freddie_Mercury> </off-topic>
<redwolf> don't worry. and we have a #lubuntu-offtopic too for talking about cats, and xubuntu, and kittens.
<Freddie_Mercury> Heh.
<Gatiw> hi
<aedigital> hehe
<Gatiw> how to enable flash on chromium"?
<redwolf> what version of Lubuntu do you have Gatiw ?
<Gatiw> redwolf: 12
<redwolf> try this first: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Gatiw> redwolf: nop
<redwolf> Gatiw, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Freddie_Mercury> redwolf, what happens if I run that on 14.04 LTS? :>
<redwolf> Gatiw, try this first: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<redwolf> sorry, Freddie_Mercury, if you run what?
<Freddie_Mercury> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<redwolf> in 14.04 flash is not there, but you'll get extra audio and video codecs
<Freddie_Mercury> Awesome.
<redwolf> Since that version we recommend Pepper
<Freddie_Mercury> I see.
<redwolf> anyway I don't recommend using Flash at all, and major websites use now HTML5
<Gatiw> redwolf: i have driver problems with kernels in lubuntu 14 and 15
<redwolf> so you shouldn't need it
<redwolf> Gatiw, what kind of driver problems?
<Gatiw> redwolf: i dont know why html5 doesnt work for me
<Gatiw> redwolf: my pc crashes
<redwolf> it's supposed that higher versions give more support
<redwolf> have you tried 15.04?
<Gatiw> redwolf: like sound problems, wont boot, etc, yes it ried
<redwolf> well, that is odd
<Gatiw> redwolf: i have old laptop
<Freddie_Mercury> o.0
<redwolf> the drivers are usually the same plus a few addons in the kernel
<redwolf> Gatiw, what laptop?
<Gatiw> redwolf: i lose sound in lubuntu 14 and 15. HP 6715s
<redwolf> ah I see
<redwolf> strange, anyways
<Freddie_Mercury> Gatiw http://askubuntu.com/questions/640889/hp-compaq-6715s-sound
<Freddie_Mercury> Oh, drats.
<Freddie_Mercury> No answer there >_>
<Gatiw> Freddie_Mercury: yep same problem
<Gatiw> if i install later kernel laptop wont even boot; black screen
<redwolf> I have an Acer Aspire with speakers sound too :D
<Freddie_Mercury> Gatiw: Try to press Shifty, F12 or whatever before it tries to boot the kernel to get to the GRUB menu.
<Freddie_Mercury> Gatiw: Then in the Advanced option, see if you can make it use a previous kernel.
<Freddie_Mercury> Shift*
<Gatiw> Freddie_Mercury: yes i know
<Freddie_Mercury> Oh, I thought you had that issue unresolved. Hm.
<Freddie_Mercury> Weird.
<Gatiw> Is it safe to downgrade kernel in latest lubuntu?
<Gatiw> Freddie_Mercury: thats why i use lubuntu 12
<Freddie_Mercury> ...well, your only other option for that laptop is to boot into a black screen, so you tell me. =P
<Guest14> guvcview in lubuntu is not working.
<dzho> if it's choosing a kernel that is still installed, it's not quite "downgrading"
<Freddie_Mercury> Did you try running it from command like with -r 2 parameter?
<Freddie_Mercury> "guvcview -r 2"
<Freddie_Mercury> In terminal.
<Freddie_Mercury> ^ Guest14
<dzho> but I've done that a couple of times to rescue a system that didn't quite upgrade completely
<Gatiw> dzho: i mean installin kernel in lubuntu 15 that's on lubuntu 12
<Guest14> No.. i run it from the menu.
<Freddie_Mercury> Guest14, try it from terminal like that.
<Guest14> And i have to open it in termeinal like that every time ?
<Guest14> *terminal
<Freddie_Mercury> I personally haven't found another fix either.
<Gatiw> need to restart\
<Freddie_Mercury> What I do is, I use that, and if the terminal window is annoying, I move it to another desktop.
<Freddie_Mercury> :D
<Guest14> Is cheese working in lubuntu ?
<Freddie_Mercury> Let me open it up real quick to test.
<Freddie_Mercury> Hold on.
<Freddie_Mercury> Ah, I remember this now.
<Freddie_Mercury> What happens with Cheese is that the picture shows for a split second, and then it goes dark.
<Freddie_Mercury> I had to install guvcview to get around that.
<Freddie_Mercury> iirc this was a kernel issue with some webcams.
<Freddie_Mercury> I tried to get a newer version of CHeese but that broke other things, so I got rid of it.
<Guest14> Can i use mobile broadband in lubuntu ? what software is needed for that ?
<Freddie_Mercury> In which way? Directly or tethering from a smartphone?
<Freddie_Mercury> The later I've tried, works perfectly.
<Guest14> directly in the usb port.
<Freddie_Mercury> Right; if you have an Android smartphone, go to Settings > More Settings> Tethering and Portable Hotspot
<Freddie_Mercury> And there there should be a tickmark to check when you've connected the smartphone via USB to your computer.
<Guest14> I meen a broadband modem and a simcard  in the usb port.
<Freddie_Mercury> Ohhh.
<Freddie_Mercury> Probably you can?
<Freddie_Mercury> Guest14, it seems one of the problems people experience is that the modem is detected as a storage device and not a modem. This details how to fix that, should it happen http://askubuntu.com/questions/143989/3g-usb-modem-not-working-in-12-04
<Freddie_Mercury> Guest14, thing is, many mobile broadband modems have Windows and OSX drivers, which work for those other OS's once the drive is inserted.
<Freddie_Mercury> But of course, since Linux can't use those drivers, it only detects it as a USB flash drive.
<Freddie_Mercury> So some extra work is required.
<nerd351> Hi I'm new user of Lubuntu
<nerd351> I find it awesom
<nerd351> It's not diffrent From windows :)
<leszek> oO
<aedigital> urggh
<aedigital> :)
<leszek> nerd351: not sure if this is a compliment or
<aedigital> hehehehe
<nerd351> yeah it is
<Freddie_Mercury> If you mean the looks, maybe it isn't.
<nerd351> but its true
<nerd351> too
<Freddie_Mercury> But philosophically speaking...
<Freddie_Mercury> Windows and Ubuntu, and GNU/Linux in general, are very differnet.
<Freddie_Mercury> different
<nerd351> It's easy for a normal user to Be Linux user
<Freddie_Mercury> Yes, desktop environments have made that easier.
<Freddie_Mercury> That still doesn't mean people should shy away from the terminal.
<nerd351> that's what i'm talking about
<Freddie_Mercury> That's where real power lies.
<Guest14> I think he meens the menu system. It is look like windows envirement.
<Freddie_Mercury> Yes, I know.
<nerd351> I hated ubuntu For the unity
<Freddie_Mercury> Heh. :)
<nerd351> also Seen mint What do u think Bro ?
<nerd351> Which one is Great ?
<waldi_> hi, i freshly installed lubuntu with wubi, now i try to apt-get udate but i get a bunch of 404's and Ign stuff, doesn't seem to work ... how can i fix this?
<waldi_> i already tried sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* but doesn't help
<genii> waldi_: what says result of cat /etc/issue
<Guest14> Can it be correct when i have two computers with lubuntu and there is only new updates showing up for one of them ?
<Guest14> Is the updates depended of the hardware ?
<Guest14> I guess it is because i am using 32 bit and 64 bit.
<Unit193> Or different mirrors.
<Guest14> Maybe..
<Guest14> Is there any programs who let me comunicate between 2 computer with lubuntu, i meen like local chat on the same network ?
#lubuntu 2015-10-20
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<Chicken_Wrap> Does anyone know how I can switch to the I3-wm from within LXDE without rebooting?
<darsie> hi
<darsie> I installed skype for Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit and it doesn't make sound. Anyone know what's wrong?
<darsie> I can play mp3 files.
<darsie> This is on an Acer Aspire One netbook.
<darsie> I got the *deb from skype.com and it installed it along with the dependencies.
<darsie> In the skype options the only sound device is 'Virtual Device'.
<redwolf> darsie, you're not the only one
<redwolf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/506691/no-sound-on-skype
<redwolf> in my Acer Aspire E1 it works out of the box but...
<darsie> ahh, yeah, I should googled.
<redwolf> not google, AskUbuntu-ed :D
<darsie> ok, I'll install pulseaudio ...
<darsie> Hmm, I get hash sum mismatches on aptitude update ('reload' in synaptic).
<wxl> darsie: may be a download issue. try again.
<darsie> again
<darsie_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kdQYGCyS
<darsie> I'll try aptitude update
<wxl> darsie: i note you're specifically using the at server. that may be the issue.
<darsie> Same with aptitude updat. Which server should I try?
<wxl> just use the main server
<wxl> it'll direct you to the fastest server
<darsie> What is it?
<darsie> the name
<wxl> e.g. archive.ubuntu.com
<darsie> ok
<darsie> yeah, that worked.
<darsie> I removed all instances of 'at.' in sources.list.
<darsie> Hmm, maybe I better install pavucontrol.
<wxl> i use it for bluetooth headphones. makes life a lot easier.
<darsie> Ok, I have sound. Didn't even need to log out/in.
<darsie> thx
<wxl> np darsie
<darsie> Only the test sound, though. Rebooting ...
<darsie> Could have tried restarting skype ...
<darsie> Ok, now it works :).
<wxl> horray
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<darsie> hi
<Chicken_Wrap> Doe sanyone know how I can switch formm LXDE to I3 without rebooting the machine? I'm doing this from a persistent USB.
<Chicken_Wrap> *from.
<wxl> you should be able to do it just by logging out and logging back in again Chicken_Wrap
<wxl> do you know how to set it as the default window manager?
<wxl> lxsession defaults is what i've used to switch to awesome
<Chicken_Wrap> wxl: But the lock screen doesn't appear.
<Chicken_Wrap> CTRL +  ALT + L or whatever the combination is yields a black screen
<wxl> what is that for Chicken_Wrap ? i usually just do a regular log out. or restart the lightdm.
<Chicken_Wrap> I'll try logging out, at long as it doesn't reboot the machine.
<Chicken_Wrap> I don't see why it would, but you know. Paranoid.
<Chicken_Wrap> Be right back.
<Chicken_Wrap> wxl: Thanks! It worked. Now I just feel like an idiot.
<Chicken_Wrap> But it's working perfectly now. :)
<wxl> Chicken_Wrap: it's all good. you might want to report a bug on the hotkey.
<Chicken_Wrap> I will go ahead and do that if it does the same on other computers.
#lubuntu 2015-10-21
<duckblaster> Can someone help me figure out why xrandr isn't working?
<duckblaster> It wakes up the other screens, but they just show black
<duckblaster> and the mouse doesn't move to them
<thatguy> hi I have two questions: 1. Is there a gui way to create shortcuts in lubuntu. 2. is there a quick application/file search tool like gnome has it standard?
<thatguy> where you just press command key and can start typing
<leszek> thatguy: lxshortcut should come as default which allows creations of shortcuts. For number 2. you can either use the ALT+F2 default run command or install something fancier like kupfer
<thatguy> leszek, ok thanks I'll try kupfer
<thatguy> leszek, oh I meant keyboard shortcuts
<leszek> thatguy: hmm.... I think you need to edit the .xml file for that yourself. You could check obconf. But last time I checked it did not have any options to edit keyboard shortcuts
<thatguy> leszek, ok thanks
<Audiohaus> hello
<Audiohaus> I've installed ubuntu on this AMD A8-6500 machine, and everything's working more or less, but I'm trying to get audio through HDMI output
<Audiohaus> I've tried installing catalytic control, messing around with alsamixer, etc
<Audiohaus> nothing I do works
<Audiohaus> *lubuntu^
<Guest01> Can i connect 2 computers using Lubuntu with a Network cable and make a lan ?
<ianorlin> Guest01: yes but if you want them both to connect to interent you need another network adapater
<ianorlin> !info bridge-utils
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 143 kB
<Guest01> With a crossed cable they will connect as a lan ?
<ianorlin> so if you had an ethernet port built into your motherboard on a desktop and then added like a cheap pci or pcie  ethernet card you could then bridge to each other I am not sure of just two computer to each other I think it mightr work but have not tried that myself
<ianorlin> Guest01: what are you trying to accomplish with two computers on a lan?
<Guest01> I like to try connect two netbooks with a network cable.  bluetooth is muc. slower.
<ianorlin> yes but what will you do once you connect them transfer files?
<Guest01> experiment i think.. if it works i can transfer files do everything.
#lubuntu 2015-10-22
<Mr_KaShAnA> hi
<Mr_KaShAnA> is the 15.10 version released?
<Mr_KaShAnA> i saw it on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Pici> not yet
<Mr_KaShAnA> it'll be released today in the afternoon?
<Pici> yep
<Mr_KaShAnA> k thx
<ethan_m42> which linux kernel should I install in lubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf?
<redwolf> kernel? then one shipped with :)
<ethan_m42> should I install 4.2 or 4.3RC?
<redwolf> I wouldn't change the 4.2
<ethan_m42> redwolf you have a similar nick name with werewolf
<redwolf> but that's my advise
<redwolf> *advice
<ethan_m42> if I put a 4.3 will it have problems?
<redwolf> not many, as the only thing it changed inside is a major driver inclusion
<redwolf> also, it'll be upgraded in a couple months, with any possible bug fixed
<ianorlin> I would use 4.2 unless you have specific problems
<redwolf> ethan_m42, YES :D
<redwolf> I am a wolf :)
<ethan_m42> I tried to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 and it downloads for too long
<ethan_m42> it does not stop to download stuff
<ethan_m42> ist it normal?
<redwolf> ethan_m42, depending on your connection, it may last more than 1 hour
<redwolf> don't worry, Windows needs 8 hours :D
<ethan_m42> my connection is not slow
<redwolf> maybe the mirror you selected or the one by default is not responding
<redwolf> also everybody is accessing our servers right now :)
<ianorlin> yeah the servers get lots of people like omg new install on release day
<Kamilion> ethan_m42: shouldn't have any problems building 4.3 yourself. You'll probably need to build a couple other things tied to the kernel version, like linux-tools for perf and btrfs-tools for the 'btrfs' tool.
<ethan_m42> I am not that advanced
<Kamilion> There should be no reason to, unless you have some preproduction intel hardware that 4.2.0-16 won't recognize.
<ethan_m42> ok I stay with 4.2
<ethan_m42> it sounds ok
<Kamilion> if you check the changelog for 4.2.0-16, it says it cherrypicked a few commits from 4.3RC
<Kamilion> It's unlikely you'd ever notice the difference unless you're a hardware developer.
<jog1> how can one group like windows in the panel?
<Kamilion> and if any security issues are taken care of in 4.3, you'll get an update to 4.2.0-16 from the cherrypick, probably.
<Kamilion> jog1: I am not sure lxpanel has support for that; but if it does and you find out how, I'd sure like to know as well.
<jog1> Kamilion, there should be a way
<Kamilion> jog1: are you saying that meaning, you have seen screenshots of that behavior and are trying to replicate it, or are you meaning "it is something that should be done if it has not already been"?
<Kamilion> stupid ambiguous english language. *grumble*
<Kamilion> I know win7 does it; and it's been something I've wanted to see in lxpanel for a while, however LXDE seems to have died off when razor-qt and lxde joined forces to become the lxqt project
<Kamilion> so don't expect to see it, if it's not already a supported feature that can just be turned on.
<ianorlin> I think if you have like a really new intel integrated graphics that just came out a few months ago I think gained something better in 4.3 I think
<ianorlin> well those new processors have been hard to get
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 15.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel
<Kamilion> woo, my ratio's just gone over 30 for the lubuntu ISOs.
<Kamilion> upload speeds are finally slowing down too, there's nobody left to blast 3.5MB/sec at now
<Kamilion> just little DSL lines choking down 600KB/sec
#lubuntu 2015-10-23
<qzero> hi guys
<qzero> i have a question: Do you know how to mount exfat partition in lubuntu?
<hateball> qzero: sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse
<Hassaan> hello
<Hassaan> hello
<Hassaan> anybody?
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hassaan> i have intel 82865g graphics will lubuntu work on that
<Hassaan> reply
<Hassaan> reply
<Hassaan> waiting..........'
<Hassaan> hurry answer me its an important question please please please please please
<Hassaan> please please please please please please please please please please
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsIntel
<CooloutAC> hello all, is it possible to uprade to the new lubuntu or should I do a clean install
<CooloutAC> when i hit the uprade button from the software updater nothing happens
<CooloutAC> is there a terminal method I can use?
<CooloutAC> I found the command online sudo do-releasel-upgrade -d
<CooloutAC> hmm its telling me i need to free 22M on /boot
<CooloutAC> what can I delete on /boot
<CooloutAC> ok i had to delete old kernels
<WP29C0O2> is pcmanfm not working in 15.10?
<WP29C0O2> pcmanfm is not working.  what can i do?
<CooloutAC> what is the error message?
<bioterror> open terminal and run pcmanfm
<n-iCe> Hello
<Freddie_Mercury`> n-iCe: lol
<Freddie_Mercury`> Hi. :)
<n-iCe> ooh you are here
<Freddie_Mercury`> Yes. Like I said, I use Lubuntu on my laptop.
<Freddie_Mercury`> :)
<n-iCe> why not lxle
<Freddie_Mercury`> I hadn't heard about it before installing Lubuntu.
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> thanks
<Freddie_Mercury`> np
<Freddie_Mercury`> Feel free to ask here for when you finally get around to installing Lubuntu btw
<CooloutAC> the upgrade was successful,  everything works,  well done!
<Freddie_Mercury`> CooloutAC, nice.
#lubuntu 2015-10-24
<visualshock> When I visit a website and use the mouse wheel to scroll, firefox minimizes, how can I disable this?
<strk> Oct 24 14:13:43 leno bluetoothd[561]: a2dp-sink profile connect failed for 40:EF:4C:60:6C:62: Protocol not available
<strk> ideas about which "Protocol" we're talking about there ?
<strk> found, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth missing
<FoD1> Hello.
<FoD1> I'm trying to install Draftsight on my dad's computer, which is running Lubuntu. It comes as a .deb file and the installation doesn't seem to work, but all it says is "package installation failed" or something.
<FoD1> How do I even get more info on what's going on, like an error message?
<strk> sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Langley> Hi, I have dual monitors. How do I rotate one of them?
<Langley> Oh I think I did it with xrandr ... nice
<Langley> I can't move the Trash icon to the other monitor... wut?
<Langley> And where is Sound settings...
<irishgreyeyes> Hello, Fairly new to the Lubuntu world, received a computer from a friend with Lubuntu 13.04 on it and am having issues upgrading any help in the right direction would be welcome.
<bioterror> you need to tell us the exact error message
<wxl> irishgreyeyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<irishgreyeyes> give me just a moment and I will get that message for you sorry about that.
<irishgreyeyes> first error i get is failed to download Repository information
<irishgreyeyes> then it goes into update from 13.04 to 13.10 then it will either disappear after i click upgrade or i get it could not upgrade and asks to ingore or report
<wxl> irishgreyeyes: follow the above link and it should answer all your concerns
<irishgreyeyes> ok thank you
<wxl> irishgreyeyes: tl;dr it takes a bit of work but be patient and ping us if you need help along the way. once you're on a supported release, life will be a lot easier XD
<irishgreyeyes> ok.  Thank you.  now where do i go to find my upgrade path?
<wxl> irishgreyeyes: read the part starting with "Upgrading"
<irishgreyeyes> ok
<irishgreyeyes> Please note I am a certified apple specialist but brand new to the linux/lubuntu world. reading the upgrading section, not clear how the upgrade path is set or found.
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm getting an error "SYSLINUX 6.03 ... Boot error" when trying to boot from USB (SDCard in reader) on my netbook. It works flawless on my Desktop. I tried several things but I'm out of ideas. Any suggestions?
#lubuntu 2015-10-25
<myotismon> hi
<Sailor4051_> Hi. Trying to install lxqt on 15.10 but the system won't allow me. Any ideas why this is?
<newtounx> hi, ive been trying to get my wifi up and running the last couple of hours. and i cant seem to fix it. i can scan for the network but as soon as i call my wpa_supplicant my vlan0 device is removed and i need to set it up again with "ifconfig wlan0 up" tried a couple of tutorials but i cant really find the underlying issue
<Sailor4051_> Is this a fresh install?
<illoxx> hello
<melodie> hi
<Langley> Hello?
<Langley> Oops nevermind
<Langley> Hi, are anyone else not able to get Chromium fully into full screen mode?
<ethan_m42> anyone uses msi wind U100 netbook with lubuntu?
<redwolf> Langley, what's wrong with your chromium?
<ethan_m42> I have a problem with my webcam in msi wind u100. In previous version of lubuntu was recognized but in lubuntu 15.10 it is not recognized
<ethan_m42> should I change the linux kernel from 4.2 to 4.3 RC maybe?
<redwolf> ethan_m42, have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1579324
<redwolf> fm+F6
<ethan_m42> yes I mean that fn+f6 is not recognized
<ethan_m42> It was recognized in previous versions of lubuntu
<ethan_m42> so how can I make it to be recognized
<ethan_m42> should I install the new kernel?
<redwolf> what's your kernel? (uname -r)
<ethan_m42> 4.2
<redwolf> the shipped one, okay
<ethan_m42> with ubuntu 15.10
<redwolf> I'm checking if this kernel has that bug
<redwolf> ethan_m42, there was a bug for it on kernel 2.4 but this one should work
<ethan_m42> how can I make it to work?
<redwolf> I don't recommend using 4.3 for now, but maybe you solve your problem. otherwise we could think about using some "driver tweak"
<redwolf> and you can always uninstall it, but that can make your OS unstable
<ethan_m42> how can I do this tweak?
<redwolf> I don't know yet :D
<ethan_m42> well why it does not work with kernel 4.2 and it was working correct in kernel 3.9?
<redwolf> it's odd, indeed
<redwolf> normally kernels are accumulative, so the working drivers pass to the next release
<redwolf> I see nothing in askubuntu.com
<Langley> redwolf: The tab, navigation and bookmark bar is still there, during fullscreen
<Langley> When pressing F11
<redwolf> so it gets kiosk mode only
<Langley> I don't think kiosk mode has them either...
<redwolf> of course you tried removing all your config folder first
<Langley> I tried nothing and I was all out of ideas
<Langley> But I'll try that then
<redwolf> kill your config folder .config/chromium
<redwolf> ONLY /chromium :D
<Langley> Didn't help...
<redwolf> :(
<redwolf> try executing chromium --kiosk
<redwolf> still showing toolbars?
<Langley> Only the bookmark toolbar
<redwolf> odd
<ethan_m42> redwolf my webcam is ok now
<redwolf> just for testing, does Google Chrome have the same behaviour? if it does, then something's wrong in your config folder
<ethan_m42> I typed lsusb
<ethan_m42> and it worked
<redwolf> ethan_m42, nice to hear! :)
<Langley> I'll have to try that out tomorrow...
<redwolf> okies, Langley
#lubuntu 2016-10-24
<kicksled> Hi. Having some issues with my fresh lubuntu installation. I can't seem to get my keyboard hotkeys for volume up/down/mute to work. They worked fine in standard ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<tsimonq2> kicksled: I unfortunately can't help you at the moment. If you don't get a quick response, try emailing lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.
<kicksled> Thanks :) No rush, audio works and I can adjust by clicking the tray icon.
<lynorian> kicksled, well you you can also use the mouswheel over the tray icon as well
<kicksled> lynorian: thanks, embarrassed to say that I didn't even think of that
<xsmltx> Hi, any ideas in here please ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40210702/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x Thank you.
<nady> hi
<nady> keybord layout?
<hateball> !details | nady
<ubottu> nady: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<james1138> Hello all! Question about the software "Cheese". I install it without problem but when I try to run the application - it says "missing GStreamer - camerabin"!! Anyone has ideas on how to fix... or if not possible - how to add extra video filters (effects) to Guvcview??
<carly> hey there!
<carly> INVITE jeffl35
<Dude> I'm having issues launching chrome (not chronium). The program starts, and shows up in the taskbar. Animations indicate it finds the start page, but won't show up on my desktop. Anyone had this problem, or know a fix?
<Dude> Thanks guys XD
<wxl> 1300*.85
<wxl> oops
<flashman> Hello I have an old notebook benq joybook R22E. I cant change the monitor resolution allways 640 x 480 help please.
#lubuntu 2016-10-25
<China_Mike> hi
<China_Mike> can I ask a question
<China_Mike> :)
<China_Mike> I have Lubuntu live on usb finally up, running but...
<China_Mike> the "install Lubuntu" icon on desktop won't function
<China_Mike> I can't find anywhere how to install from command line
<China_Mike> anyone know where I can find command line info to install it?
<user8793> I just reinstalled 16.10 and the Lubuntu software center seems to have dissapeared in this new distribution?
<wxl> user8793: yep. use gnome software or synaptic or just good old fashioned apt instead. lsc is totally unmaintained and has several major bugs that keep it from being useful at all.
<user8793> OK, thanks. There seems to be a new one included, but it doesn't work really well. I was just wondering why the LSC was removed
#lubuntu 2016-10-26
<uio> Hello, using Lubuntu 16.04, when I open Abiword and type a character, there is a flickering in the upper part of the page section (the toolbars are unaffected). The eyes do not enjoy. Any suggestions for solving this?
<uio> interestingly, when this is going on, Xorg is using many system resources....
<uio> Would anybody be around? or perhaps it's nap / tea time?
<zu2u> hello there
<zu2u> how do i make full installation on usb of lubuntu?
<zu2u> no1 here?
<john_106> hi all
<john_106> running 16.10 on hp stream
<john_106> on the "start" button, what should be under "?other"
<john_106> im expecting xterm but i have 2 instances of imagemagick"
#lubuntu 2016-10-27
<FireStriker> Hey I need some help are you able to uninstall a lubuntu duel boot?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FireStriker: what is other os?
<FireStriker> Win 7 got some help in the ubuntu irc let me get you up to speed on all of the information
<FireStriker> Something's broken on lubuntu and it will not let me in, when I login it brings a black screen with dev/sda5:clear than the login screen returns
<FireStriker> I can get into win 7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you want delete lubuntu and restore win7 boot?
<FireStriker> I want to fix lubuntu I thought of a reinstalltion because I don't know what screwed up
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<FireStriker> Oh I can use the disk ok that's good, than I can reinstall lubuntu after fixing the boot record
<FireStriker> What utility's do you recommend to install for lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use minimal cd
<FireStriker> Oh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> console install
<FireStriker> No repair window the buttons missing
<hateball> FireStriker: Have you checked that you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority ?
<FireStriker> ?
<hateball> If the system shows lightdm and allows you to login, it doesnt sound like the install itself is broken
<hateball> If you've ran GUI stuff using root/sudo there's a chance that ~/.Xauthority gets the wrong permissions, and that will prevent you from logging in. So it is a good place to start
<FireStriker> Ok that's sounds about right how do I check that?
<hateball> FireStriker: You can press ctrl+alt+f1 to jump to a tty, (f7 back to X)
<hateball> FireStriker: on that console, login as your user, then issue "sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority"
<FireStriker> Ok
<hateball> that'll set ownership for you on that file
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> I don't get Lubuntu loading screen before the login screen anymore btw that's why I think some thing screwed up
<hateball> Right. Perhaps you've messed around with GPU drivers?
<FireStriker> Nope
<hateball> Very well
<FireStriker> The last thing I did was trying to transfer files to a file in /usr/local/game or some thing, the console didn't say anything, it didn't transfer anything
<hateball> FireStriker: anyhow, can you verify that you are the owner of that file by running "ls -la ~/.Xauthority" ?
<hateball> and then you run "cat ~/.xsession-errors" to see if that has any interesting info
<FireStriker> Not atm the login screen had pissed off it's not here any it's not loading now
<FireStriker> It's just showing '/dev/sda5: clean, 161760/3710976 files, 1571659/14838272 blocks'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> looks like fdsk work  /dev/sda5: clean, 161760/3710976 files, 1571659/14838272 blocks'
<FireStriker> Ok I am in
<FireStriker> It's not letting me login
<FireStriker> Ok I am in
<FireStriker> Lower case lol
<hateball> FireStriker: So... everything is OK now?
<hateball> It's hard to keep up with what you're typing
<FireStriker> What's the command agin
<FireStriker> Yea all is good now(i think) I am in the console
<FireStriker> And I have logged in
<FireStriker> Ok we might have a problem. "Cannot access '//.Xauthority': no such file or directory
<FireStriker> hateball: JohnDoe_71Rus guiverc are you there?
<hateball> FireStriker: "ls -la ~/.Xauthority"
<hateball> that will show you the current owner of that file
<hateball> Which needs to be your user, and not root
<guiverc> FireStriker: just walked in. any files starting in a "." do not normally show with a ls command; unless -a (all) files are given; eg. ls -la (-long & -all as per hateball's)
<FireStriker> Same error
<guiverc> 'sudo chown firestiker ~/.Xauthority'   (where firestriker = your username; it changes owner to you)
<guiverc> sorry no such file... for some reason it doesn't exist. my misread/mistake.
<FireStriker> Is that bad guiverc I would think so
<guiverc> no idea sorry.  i did a web.search & "The .Xauthority (not .xAuthority) file can be found in each user home directory and is used to store credentials in cookies used by xauth for authentication of X sessions. Once an X session is started, the cookie is used to authenticate connections to that specific display." from http://askubuntu.com/questions/300682/what-represent-xauthority-file
<guiverc> man page is xauth; looking at that now.
<guiverc> (ie. man xauth)
<guiverc> what did you do that created the Xauth error?  was it at login; or you did a command (ie. it cuold be just a warning, not an error)
<hateball> To be fair, it may not be an .Xauthority problem at all, I merely suggested it could be
<hateball> as it is common that new users run gui apps as root and that tends to mess it up...
<hateball> At any rate, there should be such a file, regardless of who owns it
<guiverc> yep:  the page I read said same; and that was reason for creating gksudo; to avoid this issue.
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> The file has left the computer
<FireStriker> The screen went black no hard drive active
<FireStriker> Nvm
<FireStriker> Forgot mouse doesn't work in the console
<FireStriker> So now what do I do? Do I continue with the "repair" or fix MBR and reinstall
<FireStriker> Back
<hateball> FireStriker: hard to tell what is broken with your system, but as long as it boots there's nothing wrong with the bootloader
<hateball> FireStriker: But you do get a graphical login prompt?
<hateball> and it is only after you try logging in that it fails
<FireStriker> Yep
<FireStriker> It just brings up a black with this '/dev/sda5: clean, 161760/3710976 files, 1571659/14838272 blocks' than goes back to the login screen
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey guys what's the system requirements?
<hateball> FireStriker: thing is that if you have no ~/.Xauthority file, it should be recreated on startup. But for some reason that fails then? You still do not have such a file?
<FireStriker> Yep
<hateball> well you can manually generate one, but... something must be broken if it doesnt do it on its own
<hateball> FireStriker: what changed between things working and now?
<hateball> did you do a system upgrade that failed? etc etc
<FireStriker> No I was just trying to move doom 3 pk4's to the game file to the default doom 3.run thingy
<FireStriker> The console keep giving me errors and did nothing
<hateball> well, cant really do much if you cant paste errors and such
<hateball> hard to guess what you may have done
<FireStriker> Same
<FireStriker> It was just throughing errors at me becase the command was wrong
<RatchetTheGamer> Can I just use imgburn to burn a live DVD ?
<hateball> RatchetTheGamer: are you on windows looking to make a bootable media?
<RatchetTheGamer> Yea
<RatchetTheGamer> Will it work hateball ?
<hateball> RatchetTheGamer: It should, yes
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok do you know the best settings by any chance?
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> how to switch between different sound chips?
<zozo> hello i can't use the eternet with lubuntu some one could help me
<namosca> Hi all
<namosca> I have installed Lubuntu 16.10 and it works fine, but I want to switch to 16.04 Lubuntu because of LTS. The problem is that when I try to boot it without installing, my Lubuntu freezes on the loading screen, and suddently my laptop turns off. Do you have any idea how can I fix this?
<wxl> namosca: why go backward? you can just keep upgrading until the next lts and then change it so you're on an lts-only path
<namosca> Yes, but I heard that upgrading causes trouble frequently
<namosca> Am I misinformed?
<wxl> i would say so
<wxl> i mean by that token you shouldn't ever upgrade lts :)
<namosca> So what you mean is that upgrading LTS bring trouble, and upgrading non-lts brings no problem?
<wxl> namosca: i would say that upgrading ALWAYS has the possibility of causing problems, but it also has the possibility of solving problems. not upgrading or upgrading less is not necessarily a good idea based on that logic alone.
<namosca> hmm
<namosca> This means I always should backup before upgrading?
<wxl> namosca: the most important aspect of upgrading is ensuring the security of your system. lts allows you to do that while not necessarily upgrading other features. which can be bad because there could be non-security issues that are fixed that you'll have to wait longer for
<wxl> namosca: upgrading itself, as a general rule, is not going to cause any problems with existent data as long as you don't tell the installer to overwrite it
<wxl> namosca: DOWNgrading, in general is a bad idea. and going from 16.10 to 16.04 IS a downgrade.
<namosca> are upgrades automatic, or Lubuntu will ask me to confirm, or do I have to ask for this proactively?
<wxl> namosca: if i remember correctly, the default is to ask for confirmation. you can make them automatic. or don't do them at all (again, not suggested)
<namosca> ok
<namosca> I understood that with the non-lts version, I only have 9 months of updgrade.. so, after this, I will get no confirmation anymore and will have to download the whole .iso again?
<wxl> namosca: you will get 9 months of supported package upgrades. after that, you have until the next version comes out to upgrade to the next OS version
<wxl> namosca: all of that can be done within the system
<namosca> ok... maybe I am just thinking too much :)
<wxl> namosca: that's usually the problem :)
<namosca> I should wait and see
<namosca> bye wxl!! Thanks for the talk
<wxl> namosca: np. have a great day!
<namosca> exit
<bobek> hi all, need help with ACPI on Lenovo t430 ... acpi_listen do not detect FN + F4.. why ?
#lubuntu 2016-10-28
<jirido> Could the knowing one  point me to a trustworthy tutorial on how to upgrade from 15,04
<hateball> !eolupgrade | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Joeky> Hi
<Joeky> I need help
<Joeky> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1188
<Joeky> any ideas? thx!
<leszek> Joeky: already tried compiling your own vlc ?
<leszek> My guess it is compilied against qt5 and this causes issues. 2.2.4 is not really meant to be compiled against it though. Why ubuntu does this I don't know. Maybe the maintainer never tried something else then unity
<Joeky> Nope, never compiled vlc before :p
<Joeky> I'll try it now
<leszek> Joeky: try compiling it against qt4 then only
<Elench> Hi, I have a weird thing I can't figure out, after an amount of time the text mostly disapears in many applications, I think it's GTK ones but I'm not sure
#lubuntu 2016-10-29
<Joeky> Thank you @lubuntu team, you solved my VLC problem
<Joeky> see https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1188
<Joeky> :)
<ardvark> Hi all, I recently upgraded to Lubuntu 16.04 from 14.04 and have found the digital clock no longer works correctly. Resetting it does not help as it reverts back to the same time, 7 or 8 in the morning. There's no option in the "Time and date" setting to choose an internet time server. Can anyone help me get this working correctly? :-)
<ardvark> I was able to get it synchronize with a time server, I'll see if it keeps the time at next boot. Thanks, anyway, :-)
#lubuntu 2016-10-30
<Capum321> hello, where is monitors.xml?
<Capum321> i mean, there is some issue with dual monitor which, one is full screen and the other is for general use, when used, quits the full screen
<Capum321> sup
<Capum321> sup
<lawlawl> Hello, having an isssue installing vmware in lubuntu, when I go to the install and run as bash in the terminal nothing happens
<lawlawl> might be doing this wrong, new to linux.
<lawlawl> I have installed the normal installed to install it onto the system however now when  try to run the vmware-installer file it says no file/directory found, and wont work.
<lawlawl> install *
<Capum321> confusing
<lawlawl> I also, tried going to the main file from the file gui, and executing it with terminal, and nothing
<Capum321> so you get the wrong file then
<lawlawl> Not sure.
<lawlawl> probablt.
<lawlawl> probably*
<Capum321> check if its running in the background
<lawlawl> how so?
<lawlawl> sorry,  still learning.
<Capum321> when I am in trouble i just google and easy to find all the commands steps in some form of tutorial or forums answers
<lawlawl> I have been searching google for around an hour so I came here lol
<lawlawl> but ill look up the command.
<Capum321> i don't have it noted down on my mind every command so...
<lawlawl> It's okay, no worries.
<zaykos> Hi there is someone here to help me?
<Capum321> i am drunk bastard could i help you?
<zaykos> x) i try to install lubuntu right now but at the end i have a message who says me can't install the packet grub-pc or something like that?
<Capum321> on a second computer?
<zaykos> Yeah
<Capum321> with windows already?
<lawlawl> boot live and update grub should work right?
<zaykos> No i did install kali linux but i try to erase all things on my hard drive to install lubuntu
<zaykos> i try he says me grub is not installed
<lawlawl> No need for kali install ever.
<Capum321> so a dual boot kali and lubuntu?
<zaykos> I'ts not a kali install men
<lawlawl> What's your main os?
<zaykos> Yeah but i erase kali right now in the install of lubuntu
<Capum321> what did you use to erase it?
<zaykos> I don't have anything x) because of the grub crash
<lawlawl> So what does the pc load into when you start it up? Do you get to a grub-rescue?
<zaykos> In the installation it says erase all things in the disk for install lubuntu or install dual boot with lubuntu
<zaykos> Nothing a black screen with nothing
<zaykos> I try boot repair right now but i don't know if i'ts gone a work
<Capum321> you might have not installed grub correclty in its respective installation ste
<lawlawl> I'm sure  if you boot the lubuntu live, install grub repair and follow the steps on it and it should fix your issue.
<Capum321> are you afraid of your computer haunt you at sleep time?
<lawlawl> ^ :D
<zaykos> i can't do like apt-get update it says we can't acess to lubuntu repositories
<zaykos> lol
<lawlawl> Connected to internet?
<zaykos> Yeah with an external wireless because lubuntu don't recognize my internal wireless card
<Capum321> just get a usb with lubuntu and follow these steps....awkowrd pause
<lawlawl> Hmm.
<zaykos> Okay.
<Capum321> http://askubuntu.com/a/88432/440079
<Capum321> how do you spell akwword?
<lawlawl> Type sudo ifconfig -l
<zaykos> wait a minute x)
<Capum321> wait can you login, i am lost now whats your issue again?
<lawlawl> lol
<zaykos> x)
<lawlawl> Anyone know where my vmx file to open the vmware-installer might be located if it's not listed in /usr/lib/vmware/(version)/vmware-installer?
<zaykos> Another question for you guys i have basics on linux and i don't know wich linux chose linux mint 18 or ubuntu mate 16.04?
<lawlawl> Personal preference, ubuntu is most universal.
<lawlawl> Mint is just as good though imo.
<zaykos> Okay but i heard they have maybe some malwares on ubuntu installed by cannonical for spying it's true?
<Capum321> listen, the head experts now are: option 1-rolled over a toilet seat, vomiting all night drinks, 2- still getting drunk 3-crashed on their bed with a stain on the screen still powered on.
<lawlawl> Hmm, not sure. Will have to look into that myself actually
<Capum321> your time zone is completely off the map
<zaykos> Me?
<Capum321> yeah zombie land, we lost
<zaykos> x)
<Capum321> in tha woods,
<Capum321> sherif wood
<zaykos> and the ifconfig option -l doesn't exist apparently
<Capum321> what?  are you on windows you sure?
<zaykos> yeah im sure
<zaykos> option -l not recognised
<lawlawl> oh you're on windows lol
<Capum321> nah nah nah, try new search terms with install wireless driver lspci
<zaykos> i have dev sda1 with ext4 on gparted i'ts the main part i'm right?
<zaykos> and i have an dev sda2 extended with in the dev sda5 linux swap i'ts normal or i'm crazy
<Capum321> FOCUS!
<Capum321> thats another topic, you gonna blow your head
<zaykos> x) yeah you give me the topic for the grub i'm try it right now
<Capum321> zaykos, when you free, read about 'logic partitions structures dev'
<zaykos> okay i think i'ts a good advice x) because i'm lost with efi and others stuffs too
<Capum321> dev means sdX not developers
<zaykos> yeah
<Capum321> me going to never land
<zaykos> my main part is an ext4 what type of mode i have not efi but what?
<zaykos> ?
<Capum321> you are not asking correctly though
<Capum321> google 'efi partition'
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey all what's a good partition size for lubuntu
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> is there a lubuntu french room ?
<tsimonq2> mchasard: There's an Ubuntu french room.
<tsimonq2> mchasard: We don't have a Lubuntu one though, unfortunately.
<tsimonq2> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mchasard> ok thanks i already knew this ubuntu french room
<tsimonq2> Ok. :)
<shawn196|R40> /me facepalms
#lubuntu 2017-10-23
<lubunut> hello
<lubunut> installed lubuntu 17.10 with alternative image
<lubunut> i saw terminal is lxterminal but the $TERM env is xterm, is this correct?
<lubunut> also is xterm installed by default?
<hateball> lubunut: It is, yes
<lubunut> thx, video playback is not good, any tips? using xf86-video-ati / radeon free driver on r300 chip - mpv has some sort of tering on top and top right (not vsync like), vlc plays video ok but fan is abnormally revving, also playback in firefox is almost impossible
<lubunut> maybe a pkg missing for the pc or a grub cmd line setting?
<lubunut> oh the tearing in mpv is only in fullscreen btw, in window and maximized is ok but still inferior to what i know of it
<hateball> I am not familiar with AMD things I'm afraid
<lubunut> i think is an ubuntu / debian thing in general, debian was the same iirc :/
<Lithos> Hello !
<lubunut> can i put youtube-dl in ~/bin/ instead of the dir mentioned on ytdl dot org? i dont want to have to sudo to update it
<hateball> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2017.09.24-0.1 (artful), package size 881 kB, installed size 4954 kB
<loobuntu> I just upgraded (via update-manager cli) a 32 bit netbook from Zesty to Artful and and my graphics are all messed up.  the left 90% of the screen is all janky (in and out of X server) and the right side you can see a few icons and the wall paper, BUT the cursor is fine across the whole screen. looking for some help, hoping I dont have to do a full
<loobuntu> media re-install.
<lubunut> maybe a too low power profile for the gpu, maybe
<loobuntu> I had no graphics issues the whole time running Zesty
<lubunut> idk, new defaults maybe, you could check /etc/default/tlp
<lubunut> i think i know what you talk about (prolly not tho) which is what i saw after i rebooted into the 17.10 ubuntu net install i tried recently
<loobuntu> how were you able to get it fixed? I cant see anything on cli for command inputs or outputs and the x serv part I dont seem to be able to get any windows to open to do anything there either
<lubunut> installed lubuntu :|
<lubunut> whats your gpu / driver
<lubunut> oh btw can you ctrl+alt+f1
<lubunut> on my net install it booted into black screen and had to switch to tty1 myself
<lubunut> ...which was in gold color..
<lubunut> maybe see release notes for changes for your gpu or driver
<loobuntu> sadly I alreadytried all ttys to no avail, then tty7 just brings back up my little sliver of my x session.  I rebooted, pulled the batter etc.
<lubunut> dunno, maybe you'll have more luck in #ubuntu , its pretty dead here
<Mastus> what gpu
<stripes> I have an older Compaq laptop that came with winders 95, downloaded lububtu burned it to disk and tried loading to the laptop, got the msg could not find an OS. The bios is set to boot from the DVD. I have older version of SUSE (7.2)  that tried installing and  it got to about 40% and hung. Do I need to do something with the file before I burn it to disk
<Mastus> stripes, your machine is probably just too old. Is it something like 20+ years?
<Mastus> suse 7.2 was released like 15 years ago, right?
<krytarik> (Left already.)
<Mastus> ah, so it seems
<Mooremayhem> good afternoon!  i am trying to install op system on an older motion computing LE1600.  i have extracted the files to the desktop, but i don't know what to do know as i can't open any of the files
<krytarik> Mooremayhem: Try and follow https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<Mooremayhem> thx!
<ChadRJ> Hi.  For an older Netbook with an Intel Atom N550 processor that apparently supports 64-bit, do I download the x86 CD or the 64-bit CD?  (Not super techy, just trying to get some additional life out of an old netbook).  Thanks in advance of any help!
<dax> either would work, i usually default to 64-bit
#lubuntu 2017-10-24
<doofy> thx a lot for nvidia3.40 in kernel 4.13 to the developer
<JAIS> OK
<JAIS> HI
<JAIS> HOW CAN SEE CCTV IN LUBUNTU
<JAIS> HI
<JAIS> HI
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cctv - analog?
<Shawn|C2Duo> howdy
<Shawn|C2Duo> can someone help me figure out why this breaks when trying to make a install?
<Shawn|C2Duo> http://stereograph.sourceforge.net/download.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wow. cool prog
<Shawn|C2Duo> yea, trying to install it
<Shawn|C2Duo> every time I use the command sudo make as told in INSTALL. it fails
<Shawn|C2Duo> brb restarting
<Shawn|C2Duo> back
<JohnDoe_71Rus> first make without sudo
<Shawn|C2Duo> I did, it failed
<Shawn|C2Duo> with permission denieds
<Shawn|C2Duo> *permission denied errors
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unpack source to you home dir
<Shawn|C2Duo> I sudo tar -xzvf stereo~ in my home directory already
<Shawn|C2Duo> and read README and INSTALL
<hateball> Why would you use use sudo?
<Shawn|C2Duo> it wont even compile fresh out of the box, are there prerequisites that I'm unaware of?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> without sudo. now the sourse owner is root
<Shawn|C2Duo> ohh oops
<Shawn|C2Duo> I just removed the directory and did it as owner
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can use 2-panel file manager, mc or double commander
<Shawn|C2Duo> tried running make and it failed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> php.h not found?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *png.h
<Shawn|C2Duo> libpng16 is up to date
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you need libpng16-dev
<Shawn|C2Duo> I do?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> install it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then it need дшиозуп*-dev and then i stuck with err
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *libjpeg
<TheSchaf> good luck getting this to run
<Shawn|C2Duo> will it work TheSchaf ?
<TheSchaf> the last update was 2003 :D
<Shawn|C2Duo> libpng-dev is already at its newest
<Shawn|C2Duo> so not even the source will work?
<TheSchaf> try it :)
<TheSchaf> it is likely that things have changed in 14 years though
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://pastebin.com/66YrjHBk
<Shawn|C2Duo> forgot to share that
<Shawn|C2Duo> thats the reading in the directory I made as owner
<Shawn|C2Duo> *tarballed as owner
<TheSchaf> thats because png_info was removed in libpng 1.5.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try ask autor by email
<TheSchaf> see http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng-manual.txt and look for II. Structures
<TheSchaf> or try using older libpng :P
<TheSchaf> older than 1.5.0
<TheSchaf> or update the code
<Shawn|C2Duo> how would one do that?
<TheSchaf> learn how to program :
<TheSchaf> :p
<Shawn|C2Duo> :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> this is open source :(
<TheSchaf> open gfxio.c and go to line 393
<Shawn|C2Duo> I was only using 0.30a
<Shawn|C2Duo> should I try 0.33b?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i try 0.33 , get err
<TheSchaf> replace if (setjmp(png_ptr->jmpbuf)) { with if (setjmp(png_jmpbuf(png_ptr))) {
<TheSchaf> that should maybe fix the error
<Shawn|C2Duo> I told gedit to go to line 393, but I can't tell which line is
<TheSchaf> well then search for it
<TheSchaf> should be gfxio.c
<TheSchaf> near 393 :P
<TheSchaf> according to the error
<Shawn|C2Duo> I found it, overwrote it, and saved
<Shawn|C2Duo> tried make
<Shawn|C2Duo> theres still lots of errors
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yep
<Shawn|C2Duo> would you like to try compiling it?
<TheSchaf> paste other errors
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://pastebin.com/rstsnJjK
<Shawn|C2Duo> theres the new log
<TheSchaf> no, its not
<TheSchaf> well maybe
<TheSchaf> it has the same error in 493
<TheSchaf> so do the same thing there
<Shawn|C2Duo> okay
<Shawn|C2Duo> my ls no longer shows colors in that directory :(
<Shawn|C2Duo> gcc errors
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://hastebin.com/yasupuwihe
<Shawn|C2Duo> theres the new error
<TheSchaf> failing to link libpng
<TheSchaf> and libz
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh
<TheSchaf> did you install them?
<Shawn|C2Duo> libz?
<TheSchaf> apt-get install zlib1g
<TheSchaf> ?
<Shawn|C2Duo> already at its newest
<Shawn|C2Duo> *version
<TheSchaf> so maybe something is wrong with the library path
<Shawn|C2Duo> which library?
<TheSchaf> can you find libpng.so?
<TheSchaf> where it is on your system?
<Shawn|C2Duo> how would I find that?
<TheSchaf> dunno, sudo find / -name 'libpng.so' or something
<Shawn|C2Duo> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Shawn|C2Duo>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpng.so
<TheSchaf> mhh, so you are on 64bit?
<Shawn|C2Duo> yes
<Shawn|C2Duo> do I need to install the 32-bit version
<Shawn|C2Duo> *?
<TheSchaf> dunno :D
<Shawn|C2Duo> would it work in this distribution version?
<TheSchaf> i dont know why it looks in /usr/lib instead of the 64 bit one
<TheSchaf> try opening the Makefile
<Shawn|C2Duo> apt-get install zlib1g:i386 is already installed too
<TheSchaf> look for LDFLAGS
<TheSchaf> and add -L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<TheSchaf> maybe that helps :p
<Shawn|C2Duo> to which part?
<TheSchaf> LDFLAGS
<Shawn|C2Duo> of this line "LDFLAGS = -lm /usr/lib/libpng.so /usr/lib/libz.so"
<Shawn|C2Duo> ?
<TheSchaf> yes, change the paths there
<TheSchaf> i think the 33b makefile is more up to date
<TheSchaf> it doesnt have hardcoded path
<Shawn|C2Duo> so, remove the 2nd, and overwrite the first one?
<TheSchaf> well, there just change the path
<TheSchaf> to the correct path
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25807688/ 0.33b
<TheSchaf> use find to locate the librarys
<TheSchaf> and replace the path
<Shawn|C2Duo> should I go ahead and try 0.33b?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I will make a seperate directory for it
<TheSchaf> nah stay with this for now
<TheSchaf> JohnDoe_71Rus: looks like it fails to resolve the symbols from the libraries
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i find that need correct make file
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but don't know how
<Shawn|C2Duo> okay
<Shawn|C2Duo> I just tried 0.33b in a seperate directory, ends with a fatal error
<Shawn|C2Duo> back to 0.30a
<Shawn|C2Duo> heres the new log from after replacing LDFLAGS https://hastebin.com/ikawuvolid
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh oops
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Shawn|C2Duo: the same as 0.33b
<Shawn|C2Duo> you got the same thing?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> at the end of log
<Shawn|C2Duo> ah
<Shawn|C2Duo> so, on LDFLAGS line, was I supposed to remove "-lm /usr/lib/libpng.so /usr/lib/libz.so" with "-L/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu"?
<Shawn|C2Duo> or just "/usr/lib/libz.so"?
<Shawn|C2Duo> cvs tree no longer exists for it :O
<Shawn|C2Duo> well OpenStereogram worked
<Shawn|C2Duo> this may work aswell http://k3dcad.sourceforge.net/
<Shawn|C2Duo> this is openstereogram https://sites.google.com/site/gfcaprojects/openstereogram
<Shawn|C2Duo> I got it to open, I dont have a depth map generator, so going to try k3kad
<Shawn|C2Duo> so this is an error after running sh ./configure https://hastebin.com/idehusodeq
<Shawn|C2Duo> following INSTALL instructions
<Shawn|C2Duo> so lubuntu x directory has changed?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23570
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for build needed *-dev packages
<Shawn|C2Duo> x-dev is not a package name :O
<Shawn|C2Duo> so I got libx11-dev installed, but cannot find an x-dev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xserver-xorg-dev ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or xorg-dev.
<Shawn|C2Duo> I will try that
<Shawn|C2Duo> xlibs-dev isn't one either
<Shawn|C2Duo> installed both of what you mentioned
<JohnDoe_71Rus> run configure - err - find *-dev package in google - install - run configure - err - repeat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Shawn|C2Duo> does the package Qt 2.2.2 exist anymore?
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://hastebin.com/kidewemeja
<Shawn|C2Duo> it fails where theres no Qt package
<JohnDoe_71Rus> (>= Qt 2.2.2) more or equal
<Shawn|C2Duo> right, does that still exist?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2.3 3юч
<Shawn|C2Duo> I just tried sudo apt-get install Qt, and nothing matches
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *3.x
<JohnDoe_71Rus> libqt
<Shawn|C2Duo> nope
<Shawn|C2Duo> I searched the apt repository for libqt, theres a lot of em
<Shawn|C2Duo> could this be it? libqt53dcore5/zesty 5.7.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1~2 amd64
<Shawn|C2Duo>   Qt 3D module
<JohnDoe_71Rus> be guided by the packages installed in the system
<Shawn|C2Duo> what?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if present libqt53dcore5 then you need libqt53dcore5-dev
<Shawn|C2Duo> is that what its referring to>
<Shawn|C2Duo> *?
<Shawn|C2Duo> libqt53drender5-gles failed, I reported it :O
<Shawn|C2Duo> with libqt5 installed, it can't find it
<Shawn|C2Duo> the Configure program for k3cad
<JohnDoe_71Rus> libqt5-dev?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I will try that
<Shawn|C2Duo> doesn't exist
<Shawn|C2Duo> found the proper qt package :D
<Shawn|C2Duo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+package/qt5-default
<Shawn|C2Duo> installed that package and still got
<Shawn|C2Duo> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Shawn|C2Duo> JohnDoe_71Rus, do you know how to change the amount of workspaces present?
<Shawn|C2Duo> for lubuntu
<Shawn|C2Duo> ahh checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Shawn|C2Duo> oops
<Shawn|C2Duo> I meant https://askubuntu.com/questions/616522/how-can-i-remove-the-second-desktop-on-lubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/qt5-default do you install *-dev packages?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I did a search, theres no dev package
<JohnDoe_71Rus> install it
<Shawn|C2Duo> I just ran "sudo apt-get install *-dev" and got errors at the end
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но
<Shawn|C2Duo> ?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I don't know cyrillic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qtbase5-dev qtbase5-dev-tools
<Shawn|C2Duo> ohh
<Shawn|C2Duo> both of those are repsent
<Shawn|C2Duo> *present
<Shawn|C2Duo> and still the same ./configure error
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be 5.7 is too much
<JohnDoe_71Rus> when you get an error configuration you need to look for packages with a prefix lib* and the end -dev
<Shawn|C2Duo> ah
<Shawn|C2Duo> I installed all of qt5-qmake..
<Shawn|C2Duo> same qt error
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh theres a lot of system updates, updating
<Shawn|C2Duo> going to reboot, will be back in a min
<Shawn|C2Duo> back
<Shawn|C2Duo> why does it still expect qt 2.2.2?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> better ask autor
<Shawn|C2Duo> ?
<Shawn|C2Duo> of what?
<Shawn|C2Duo> k3dcad is from 2001
<Shawn|C2Duo> http://k3dcad.sourceforge.net/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yep, k3dcad
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or, study programming and fix source to build with modern QT
<Shawn|C2Duo> is 2.2.2 still in there?
<Shawn|C2Duo> might you be able to help me a bit with looking for the problem JohnDoe_71Rus ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I myself do not understand well
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh
<Shawn|C2Duo> well, this is the catified output http://termbin.com/obvs
<Shawn|C2Duo> it wont let me edit configure in gedit
<Shawn|C2Duo> I fixed the error in opening the document easily
<Shawn|C2Duo> but it wont let me backspace on qt2
<Shawn|C2Duo> I want to replace what returns as qt2 in configure with qt5
<Shawn|C2Duo> might this fix the problem JohnDoe_71Rus ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no. no. don't break
<Shawn|C2Duo> ?
<Shawn|C2Duo> this may work, its a configure file for k3dcad
<Shawn|C2Duo> JohnDoe_71Rus, those 2 qt2 specific pointers could be whats breaking this configure script
<Shawn|C2Duo> *what is
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sorry, i don't know
<Shawn|C2Duo> you don't know how to edit a configure file?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i think you whant to edit system qt5  files
<Shawn|C2Duo> nooo
<Shawn|C2Duo> the k3dcad directory has a configure file it wants me to run to acclimate an install for my system
<Shawn|C2Duo> and in that configure script is a specific qt2 pointer, so its looking for qt2 specifically
<Shawn|C2Duo> no responses :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sorry. i don't know rules how to fix
<Shawn|C2Duo> what rules?
<Shawn|C2Duo> TheSchaf, are you still around?
<Shawn|C2Duo> JohnDoe_71Rus, you mean you dont know how to edit files?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> edit simply. F4 and forward. I do not know what to write specifically
<Shawn|C2Duo> *sigh*
<TheSchaf> what is the current issue?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi find oldest sources, they need checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found
<Shawn|C2Duo> I can't edit the configure file in k3dcad's directory with gedit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> he has qt5.7
<Shawn|C2Duo> the configure file is looking specifically for qt2 in 2 placs of the script
<Shawn|C2Duo> *places
<Shawn|C2Duo> TheSchaf, this is the configure file catified http://termbin.com/obvs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I think it's not so simple, change 2.2 to 5.7
<Shawn|C2Duo> but its worth testing
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and what is you problem? f4 - edit - save
<Shawn|C2Duo> I have to hit f4 in the file?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use filemanager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> f4= edit file
<Shawn|C2Duo> okay, I have pcmanfm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> so right mouse button - open with - leathpad
<Shawn|C2Duo> leafpad is working
<Shawn|C2Duo> wel..
<TheSchaf> why are you guys keen on using 2000ish software :P
<Shawn|C2Duo> *well, changing qt2 entries to qt5 didn't help
<Shawn|C2Duo> TheSchaf, this is the only other stereogram creating software for linux that I can find
<Shawn|C2Duo> I run old software on windows too
<TheSchaf> yes, windows makes it easier :P
<Shawn|C2Duo> windows isn't as great as linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Do you know modern analogues?
<Shawn|C2Duo> in certain areas
<Shawn|C2Duo> wish folks would acclimate to linux..
<Shawn|C2Duo> JohnDoe_71Rus, what do you mean by modern analogues?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> stereogram creating software. not from 20 century
<Shawn|C2Duo> I like autosterengrams
<Shawn|C2Duo> * auto stereograms
<Shawn|C2Duo> TheSchaf, ?
<Shawn|C2Duo> it changes...
<Shawn|C2Duo> brb
<Shawn|C2Duo> back
<Shawn|C2Duo> yay https://askubuntu.com/questions/426750/how-can-i-update-my-nodejs-to-the-latest-version
<LargePrime> here goes 17...
<Shawni686|C2Duo> hmm
<slipttees> hi
<slipttees>  How to add the "empty trash" option to the desktop trash icon and "Eject" to volumes on the desktop using the right click both?
<leszek> slipttees: I am not sure if this is possible
<leszek> is the trash icon on the desktop a link to trash:// ?
<slipttees> leszek: trash:///
<leszek> then it is ok. It isn't showing an empty trash in the right click menu?
<slipttees> leszek: yes
<slipttees> leszek: volumes devices not too
<leszek> then its a limitation of the pcmanfm filemanager
<slipttees> leszek: :-(
<leszek> it isn't in development anymore as far as I am aware as pcmanfm-qt is the future aswell as lxqt
<slipttees> leszek: thanks for solved my question! :-)
<leszek> np
<slipttees> leszek: I can replace pcmanfm for other filemanager?
<leszek> slipttees: yep you can. Nautilus for example. Though it will use more RAM I guess and the configuration dialog for setting the background might not work
<slipttees> leszek: purge pcmanfm and install tunar
<slipttees> thunar*
<leszek> thunar has no desktop component
<leszek> so you can't use it as a desktop
<newgentoouser> Hey guys, I just did a system update and now neither firefox nor the synaptic package manager starts. There's a loading icon and then it disappears. When I try to start firefox from the terminal I get no output at all, and nothing happens. It doesn't show up in the process list either
<newgentoouser> Just tried chromium-browser, same problem
<wxl> newgentoouser: does anything work?
<newgentoouser> wxl: I can open up a terminal, some system settings seem to work fine, pcmanfm works
<newgentoouser> wxl: update gui doesn't work, package manager doesn't work, browser don't work, network connections gui doesn't seem to work
<wxl> newgentoouser: that's just baffling. dumb question. have you tried rebooting?
<newgentoouser> wxl: several times
<newgentoouser> it worked fine before I did a system update
<wxl> newgentoouser: bizarre. if you run synaptic in the terminal, what happens?
<newgentoouser> wxl: no output, it just goes to the next line
<newgentoouser> no errors or anything, nothing happens
<newgentoouser> wxl: I'll just try to reinstall
<wxl> newgentoouser: you could always trace one of those processes. you familiar with that process?
<newgentoouser> wxl: No I'm not. But I've already rebooted into the live cd, but if the problem persists after reinstallation, I can try that
<newgentoouser> (it's fine, I don't have any important files on)
<newgentoouser> Thanks for the help by the way
<wxl> newgentoouser: for future reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<newgentoouser> wxl: Thanks!
<wxl> newgentoouser: np. good luck
<Aeros> Hello. New to Lubuntu. From a web browser (Chromium), I need to import a file I do not have options to specify a path or choose my own directory, only a list of predefined folders. Any one know how I can modify the load/save dialog options?
<cwhii> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/400177/upon-upgrade-of-lubuntu-17-10-from-17-04-display-messed-up-on-an-eeepc-900a
<cwhii> Upon upgrade of lubuntu 17.10 from 17.04 display messed up on an eeepc 900a
<russge> ciao
<aeyesi> yo, anyone running lubuntu at 4K?
<aeyesi> and anyone knows how to controll AMD bonaire ? (like VSYNC?)
<lynorian> aeyesi, I don't know is the text too small for you?
<aeyesi> @lynorian bassicaly everything is... 4K is so high that its just called HiDPI
<lynorian> I don't know of any builtin support for scaling but you can make the fonts bigger by opening from the menu openbox configuration manager
<aeyesi> that actually bad thing to do... umm ... you can set DPI in .Xresources
<aeyesi> but it does not resolve everything
<aeyesi> I am just curious if someone dived deeper into it
<lynorian> aeyesi, I do not think so
<lynorian> I don't have any monitors above 1920x1080
<aeyesi> this is 3840x2160 ... fullHD half size in it so yeah
<aeyesi> super tiny GUI
<aeyesi> most of the world ain't ready for that
<aeyesi> its even worse then u think :D avoid it if u can
<LargePrime> made it
<LargePrime> wahoo
<LargePrime> openvpn is broke
<wxl> works for me
<cwhii> Upon upgrade of lubuntu 17.10 from 17.04 display messed up on an eeepc 900a
<cwhii> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/400177/upon-upgrade-of-lubuntu-17-10-from-17-04-display-messed-up-on-an-eeepc-900a
<wxl> cwhii: start by looking at your logs
<wxl> specifically syslog and Xorg.0.log
<cwhii> Thousands of lines. What am I looking since I do not know what normal looks like.
<wxl> look for things related to the kernel driver (see `lspci -nnk` to find out what it is)
<wxl> or look for EE lines in Xorg.0.log
<wxl> you could `ssh` in to it, `tail -f` those two logs while reloading the kernel driver with `modprobe`
<cwhii> No (EE). Bunch of (II) and (WW) Falling back to old probe method for... & missing fonts.
<cwhii> I'm clueless on " reloading the kernel driver with `modprobe` "
<wxl> have you figured out the kernel module being used?
<cwhii> No. How?
<wxl> `lspci -nnk`
<wxl> line should start with some numbers and then "VGA compatible controller"
<wxl> then it should say "Kernel driver in use" on a subsequent line
<wxl> it's THAT that you want
<cwhii> i915
<wxl> so you want to first unload it:
<wxl> `sudo modprobe -r i915`
<wxl> then load it:
<wxl> `sudo modprobe i915`
<cwhii> cwhii@road:~$ sudo modprobe -r i915
<cwhii> modprobe: FATAL: Module i915 is in use.
<wxl> bah maybe that's not going to work.
<wxl> so `grep` syslog for instances of i915 and see if there's any errors there
<cwhii> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOpovQYwqc0
<wxl> that is quite impressive XD
<wxl> i'm at a loss
<wxl> you should ask at #ubuntu. this should not be a lubuntu specific problem
<wxl> this is core kernel stuff
<cwhii> The ubuntu notes for 17.10 say there is a change to using wayland which I understood to mean not x-windows any more but my lubuntu system is running x.
<Unit193> That's for Ubuntu proper/GNOME, not Lubuntu/LXDE.
<wxl> yeah and it's irrelevant. this is CORE stuff, not related to the display server
<wxl> even it were the case, Xorg is still available on installed systems
#lubuntu 2017-10-25
<help_pls> hi everyone, after I upgraded my ubuntu to 17.10 my user account is stucked into "custom" and I cant create any other user, someone could help me pls
<mrwonderpants> hi, iḿ having trouble with my video, a large sectionof the screen is garbled up
<mrwonderpants> https://imgur.com/a/Pstpp to ilustrete the problem
<lynorian> mrwonderpants, is this an install with a new version?
<mrwonderpants> a new install 17.10 on an acer one , intel graphics
<lynorian> mrwonderpants, do you have an old live version handy or say could you boot a live version of 16.04?
<mrwonderpants> mmm now that you mention it, the live 17.10 looked good
<mrwonderpants> this is weird,  I put the machine un suspend to post this and when I activated it lokked good, rebotted it and its back to noise
<Maciej_> Hello
<Maciej_> I have a problem with my monitor resollution. I tried looking around the Ubuntu forums but the commands posted around doesn't work. Would someone hear me out?
<Maciej_> Since there's no response I'll describe it. If anyone can help please contact me :) Since like a month ago my screen resolution changed itself to default 1024x768 and I can't change it with the display settings. I tried making new mode with command line but it doesn't work. My monitors native resolution is 1280x960.
<Maciej_> Thanks in advance ^^
<hateball> Maciej_: does xrandr list 1280x960 as available?
<Maciej_> No
<hateball> Maciej_: 16.04 or 17.10 ?
<hateball> I mean it sounds like a kernel/mesa problem to me if it just changed by itself
<Maciej_> 16.04 the latest release
<hateball> So if you're on 16.04 you could try the latest !hwe if you havent
<Maciej_> I've upgraded it recently but it changed nothing
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> I have to go to lunch now so will be back in a while... in case you dont get anyone else to help
<Maciej_> Sure, thanks :)
<Maciej_> Thanks Guys I solved it
<cwhii> #ubuntu
<blue__> Hi
<blue__> How do you install Lubuntu because the boot system does not recognise the file from the flash drive.
<blue__> Using windows 10
<blue__> Low spec
<blue__> HP stream
<wxl> how did you set up the flash drive? and are you sure you got your BIOS set to boot from the flash drive?
<blue__> Oh
<blue__> I just simply copied the file to the flash drive
<wxl> yeah that doesn't work
<blue__> Sorry I am a bot of a novice
<wxl> it's not a regular file
<wxl> it's a disk image
<wxl> you need to do a bit by bit copy
<wxl> try rufus
<wxl> !rufus
<wxl> argh
<wxl> i thought we had a thing for that
<blue__> Rufus?
<wxl> one sec
<agaida> or windows dd
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?backURL=%2F#0
<blue__> Thanks
<blue__> Will try to follow instructions from the tutorial
<dekonomics> Yo im having problems installing lubuntu and would like some help
<dekonomics> This ia the second time i had to do this process
<tsimonq2> dekonomics: What seems to be the problem?
<dekonomics> Basically i can get lubuntu working
<dekonomics> But windows 7 does not work after that
<dekonomics> When i select windows boot manager on grub it just tells me that i need to repair windows
<dekonomics> I tried that, didnt work
<dekonomics> I even tried the bootrec.exe fixes
<tsimonq2> Hmmm
#lubuntu 2017-10-26
<tsimonq2> dekonomics: This seems like a question better suited for #ubuntu, maybe try there :)
<dekonomics> Oh it isnt lubuntu specific?
<tsimonq2> Nope :)
<dekonomics> I had no problems installing dualboot ubuntu and windows 7 tho
<dekonomics> I basically did the same with lubuntu
<tsimonq2> What's different besides the DE?
<tsimonq2> Like, same versions?
<dekonomics> Ikr thats what i was wondering
<dekonomics> Oh and theres this weird vertical stripe on the left side
<tsimonq2> Hmm, let me poke ubottu, that intelligent bot knows a bit :)
<tsimonq2> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tsimonq2> That could possibly have answers
<tsimonq2> dekonomics: And about the stripe, you didn't have this with Ubuntu? When is it present?
<dekonomics> Should i just use rufus?
<dekonomics> Coz right now im using YUMI
<tsimonq2> Might not be a bad idea.
<dekonomics> Not in ubuntu. This is the first time ive seen it. Might be a graphics card thing. Its still in liveCD
<dax> rufus is what i use for boot media, if that's what you're trying to do
<dax> has never failed me
<dekonomics> YUMI never failed me too, maybe this will be the first time
<tsimonq2> dekonomics: Which version of Ubuntu did you use and which version of Lubuntu is this?
<dekonomics> To be completely honest, im dumbfounded why its even having this problem
<dekonomics> 17.10
<dekonomics> Ubuntu was 16.something
<tsimonq2> Try Lubuntu 16.04
<dekonomics> The LTS one
<dekonomics> Will do. Brb
<dekonomics> Does "never boot to legacy" still apply?
<tsimonq2> I think
<tsimonq2> Not 100% sure to be completely hoest with you :)
<tsimonq2> *honest
<dekonomics> Ill just never use it then lol. I dont see any benefit anyways. I think windows will never boot in legacy when youve already installed it in UEFI
<dekonomics> Well im not sure so i asked. Lol
<dekonomics> I shouldnt have cheap out on this flash drive... I didnt think it would take me this long to install this OS lol
<dekonomics> If all else fails ill just install ubuntu and call it a day.
<dekonomics> Oh hey, thr vertical stripe is gone. I hope all is well now
<dekonomics> Hey, i think i know where im having a problem.
<dekonomics> When im installing lubuntu should it say "install along side Windows 7"
<dekonomics> Mine says "install along side Windows Boot Manager"
<dekonomics> If im right then this installation is broken again
<dekonomics> Huh. Booted straight to windows 7.
<Cesarwiz> Hello
<Cesarwiz> I'm trying to install lubuntu in a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200
<Cesarwiz> pentium M 1.2 GB RAM
<Cesarwiz> but no success until now
<Cesarwiz> I'm from Mexico
<Cesarwiz> please need your help
<Cesarwiz> installing from DVD
<Cesarwiz> download from intenert a created a DVD ISO
<Cesarwiz> what should I do now
<Cesarwiz> please
<n-iCe> hi
<mpa> hi
<mpa> i have one problem after upgrade at lubuntu 17.10
<n-iCe> which is
<mpa> when i open software to download, it is impossibile because say me "you dont have permission" how to fix it?
<mpa> first dont appear
<n-iCe> use sudo
<mpa> to open application "software"?
<krytarik> Rather not.
<n-iCe> try, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<n-iCe> and try again
<mpa> nothing...
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> https://askubuntu.com/questions/333919/no-permissions-for-software-center
<mpa> i see but it is regular
<n-iCe> regular what
<krytarik> mpa: Did the commands work though?
<mpa> the file is all ok
<mpa> yes the commands work
<mpa> nothing...i do copy and paste but is impossibile to download software
<mpa> it requires me to register a snap shop
<wxl> just to be clear, are we talking about synaptic or the old lubuntu software center?
<krytarik> gnome-software
<wxl> oh great.
<wxl> well i guess one could continue to use synaptic or just use apt
<agaida> but apt is so ancient  and so 19. century
 * wxl slaps agaida 
<agaida> hihihi
<agaida> and s/could/should
<wxl> actually, DOES apt or synaptic work, mpa ?
<mpa> yes
<mpa> work
<wxl> well that's good. so you can use those while we're figure out what's broken about gnome-software
<wxl> that certainly makes it less likely in my mind that it's an issue specific to your user
<wxl> perhaps a reconfigure or full reinstall of gnome-software might be in order
<lapyo> yo
<lapyo> I'm having some stability and speed issues with my wifi on (l)ubuntu 17.10
<lapyo> Atheros AR9462 wireless
<lapyo> I tried search engines for help but nothing seems to work
<lapyo> kernel version is 4.13.0-16-generic so I think it's not about it
<wxl> lapyo: maybe it's an issue with krack XD
<lapyo> funny
<wxl> i mean it's certainly a legitimate possibility unless your router and OS are patched
<lapyo> I'm using WEP atm
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> anywho reiterating on the specifics of your problem would be useful. admittedly it will be somewhat hard to test on this end without the hardware. perhaps opening up your search to the wider #ubuntu audience might make more sense
<lapyo> yeah I was thinking about that
<lapyo> I didn't any other distro yet so that's why I'm here
<mpa> this is error: gdbus.error:org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknow: the name io.snapcraft.snapdloginservice was not provided by any .service files
<mpa> how is it possible to have permissions for the entire system temporarily?
<mpa> I do not even have permissions to remove repositories
<agaida> sudo su
 * agaida hide
<mpa> thanks for help but nothing
<fChanX> Hello
<genage> hey i wanted to install lubuntu on a machine with windows 10 preinstalled and in my previous attempts i always somehow failed where can i find the best guide online to install lubuntu on such a machine
<genage> any suggestions?
<Kamilion> genage: Most of the time you can just press F11 at the BIOS to select a different boot device like a USB stick.
<Kamilion> bleh, note to self: tabcomplete to make sure the user's still around
<n-iCe> hi guys
<wxl> s/guys/folks/
<n-iCe> how you doing wxl
<wxl> k. u?
<Kamilion> Do we have a name yet?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i'll give you 3 guesses
<n-iCe> alright, thanks.
<Kamilion> Belligerent Baboon?
<wxl> 1. no
<Kamilion> Bodacious Bison?
<n-iCe> Master of puppets
<wxl> 2. no
<Kamilion> Bombastic Bustard?
<wxl> gosh darnit, you can't even get the animal right
<n-iCe> oh new ubuntu name?
<n-iCe> I know it!
<Kamilion> Well, it's not like they'd use something common like a beaver or something
<n-iCe> I know it
<wxl> Bionic Beaver
<n-iCe> I know it!!
<Kamilion> ...
<Kamilion> AYFKM
<agaida> Kamilion: let me google it for you
<n-iCe> yeeeah Bionic Beaver
<wxl> > not like they'd use something common like a beaver
<Kamilion> oh well, Bionic isn't too bad
<wxl> i'm happy about the beaver. it's the symbol of oregon
<Kamilion> And there we go, 'mkdir bionic' 'git add bionic'
<Kamilion> Cool, now I'm set for 18.04. See y'all in april. </sarcasm>
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Oregon
<Kamilion> Oh, what QT is shipping?
<Kamilion> has 4.9 arrived yet?
<Kamilion> I'm so sick of waiting for QT3D, it's been so long...
<Kamilion> *fistpump* 5.9.1! YES!
<Kamilion> er, i said 4.9. lol. I meant 5.9.
<n-iCe> wxl: do you remember talking to me about the whole core of ubuntu and debian?
<n-iCe> was it you?
<Kamilion> awww, c'mon, https://packages.ubuntu.com/ doesn't have bionic listed yet >.<
<wxl> n-iCe: vaguely. maybe. no.
<Kamilion> n-iCe: how long ago? Less than 2 months?
<n-iCe> yeah
<wxl> that's weird
<Kamilion> logs grepping; uno momento por favor
<n-iCe> haha ok
<n-iCe> Me espero
<wxl> lo siento
<Kamilion> [14:05:44] <wxl> did you compare the ram usage of the individual components to your debian set up?
<Kamilion> 10/2/2017
<wxl> word on the street yet is that bionic is technically not open yet, Kamilion. we've got the name but that's it so far
<Kamilion> [14:21:52] <n-iCe> wxl: and all feels slower
<n-iCe> so yeah, it was wxl
<n-iCe> I compared the two of them
<n-iCe> and not only in numbers, but in personal feeling
<Kamilion> conclusion?
<n-iCe> Used netinstall isos in both
<Kamilion> which had more palpable performance?
<n-iCe> Debian, but not for that much.
<Kamilion> doesn't suprise me.
<n-iCe> Debian itself uses less resources, packages, software after boot and in use.
<Kamilion> yeah. Ubuntu tends to add a bit of sugar so it's usable.
<n-iCe> And the feeling, both, with nothing installed, just i3 package and irssi installed. Debian wins too.
<n-iCe> Which is my config right now.
<Kamilion> Debian can be a crapshoot sometimes re: package patchsets
<Kamilion> 9.2?
<n-iCe> The thing is I sold my laptop, because I just stopped using it that much, so I had an old laptop I wanted to bring back to life.
<n-iCe> Just for irssi and browser.
<Kamilion> ah, hence i3 *shudder*
<n-iCe> So I am, here, with Debian 9.2, yes, and i3, in a centrino duo 1GB ram laptop.
<Kamilion> Right on.
<n-iCe> thanks for reading me Kamilion :p
<Kamilion> Congrats on ressurectionings.
<n-iCe> I liked it you know, right now I'm thinking in convert my android device in my pc.
<Kamilion> i stopped using fluxbox so many years ago I barely even remember it's backasswards config format.
<Kamilion> lxde/lubuntu's been my mainstay for 5-7 years now.
<n-iCe> I have a chromecast 2, which does mirroring quiet impressive these days, a bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<Kamilion> those are hackable, yes.
<n-iCe> Kamilion: I like lubuntu.
<Kamilion> IIRC they don't have a lot of flash space on the CC2s
<n-iCe> heard lxqt is bac.
<Kamilion> it went somewhere?
 * Kamilion checks in detroit
<Kamilion> nope, no lxqt here, thankfully.
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> new version I mean, after a long time.
<Kamilion> it's been getting updates for a while
<Kamilion> i'd still be appreciative if they rebuilt 0.12 for xenial though
<Kamilion> 0.11's bugs are painful.
<n-iCe> tried it.
<n-iCe> I tried a lot of tinny desktops, windows managers, distros.
<n-iCe> To make this laptop work.
<n-iCe> Even tried tinny core linux
<n-iCe> which actually is not bad these days.
<n-iCe> thought development were stopped
<n-iCe> but it is really easy to install in hdd now
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/y7ZPH/ae7099ab76.png
<Kamilion> "GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR"
<n-iCe> checking, I'm still getting used in this xterm
<n-iCe> saw it
<n-iCe> I don't even have a wallpaper lol
<Kamilion> if they could just fix this one bug in 0.11, 90% of my annoyance of having to ctrl-alt-f1, login, systemctl stop lightdm; sleep 30 for notification-daemon to quit cleanly, systemctl start lightdm, forget I have to change resolution first...
<Kamilion> no, that's the X root window (it just so happens to have default wallpaper)
<n-iCe> but LXQt 0.12 is out
 * agaida hands Kamilion a handkernchief
<n-iCe> Did you try LXQt 0.12?
<Kamilion> tsimonq2 hasn't rebuilt the PPA packages for 0.12 on xenial.
<agaida> and this bug is filed in ubuntu, debian or upstream?
<Kamilion> dunno, it doesn't happen in 0.12 on artful though
<Kamilion> but I can't release artful because it's not an LTS
<n-iCe> oh I see
<Kamilion> not even sure what the bug is or where
<Kamilion> could be lxpanel, could be lxmonitor-thing, hell if I know.
<Kamilion> so I can't file a bug without knowing which package the bug is in, agaida
<Kamilion> launchpad's "real helpful" like that.
<Kamilion> and even if I bothered taking the time to do so
<agaida> and this is on real iron or in a vbox
<Kamilion> vmware workstation 10, 11, 12, 14 with open-vm-tools-desktop
<Kamilion> esxi 5.5, 6.0, don't have a 6.x past 6.0 to test with.
<agaida> i guess in that case you will have to live with that forever
<Kamilion> Obviously.
<Kamilion> I already knew that, otherwise I would have spent some time to fix it.
<Kamilion> s'okay though, bionic's right around the corner, as soon as I can get at it's packages... lol
<agaida> might be a openbox or qt bug - normally backgroud resize should work, if the wm has the chance
<Kamilion> aye, it works fine with lxde, of course.
<Kamilion> and it's obvious that something's still catching the right click to give me the obconf rightclick menu
<Kamilion> so it's possible it could be an openbox bug; I'm not familiar with openbox
<agaida> or you missed a hook in the settings
<Kamilion> ... wait... box... Does that mean it's descended from fluxbox/bluebox?
<Kamilion> i used to know flux really well ten years ago
<agaida> so i can't see any bug in your screenshot
<Kamilion> ah, split from blackbox.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/y80bD/155caf7847.png
<Kamilion> vs http://puu.sh/y7ZUw/21ccb570a5.png
<agaida> looks nice - why dont you scale the background?
<Kamilion> that's the bug.
<Kamilion> it IS scaled.
<Kamilion> thinks it's fullscreen.
<Kamilion> but the root surface isn't getting resized. *shrug*
<Kamilion> works fine if I save the monitor settings, flip to terminal, stop lightdm, wait for notification-daemon to die, start lightdm.. annnd...
<agaida> kill lightdm
<Kamilion> ?
<agaida> and use the recommended sddm
<agaida> but that should not be the main reason
 * Kamilion tilts head
<Kamilion> SDDM is only recommended for the newer releases, not this old PPA
<Kamilion> oh, sorry, I was saying 0.11, this is 0.10.0
<agaida> you can consider ppas until now as crap
<Kamilion> well, of course, simon had no idea what he was doing back then.
<Kamilion> Now he's at least got a couple releases under his belt.
<agaida> tsimonq2 has created a working one a few weeks ago, gilir is catching up
<Kamilion> I'm aware
<n-iCe> anyway
<agaida> but again - ok, nobody should use 0.10.0 anymore
<n-iCe> so, have you guys used an android device as a pc?
<Kamilion> yes.
<n-iCe> how?
<agaida> installed linux as a start?
<Kamilion> ... boot lubuntu, that's pretty much it.
<agaida> right
<n-iCe> what?
<n-iCe> in an android device?
<Kamilion> You know android runs on the linux kernel, right?
<Kamilion> so does the lubuntu userspace.
<n-iCe> yes, but you can't install linux in all the android devices.
<Kamilion> I've not had a problem
<Kamilion> maybe it's different with newer androids past 4.3
<n-iCe> what's your android device
<Kamilion> https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_186240.html
<n-iCe> oh
<Kamilion> https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_676879.html
<n-iCe> I'm talking about a phone or tablet
<Kamilion> sure, I have lubuntu on all my phones and tablets.
<Kamilion> http://en.chuwi.com/product/items/Chuwi-Hi8-pro.html
<Kamilion> here's my tablet
<n-iCe> what
<Kamilion> and I have a samsung Galaxy S3
<n-iCe> how do you do that
<Kamilion> I plugged the usb hub with the USB stick and USB keyboard in, hit delete to go into the bios, set it to boot from USB.
<Kamilion> easy.
<Kamilion> Almost all intel machines are like that.
<Kamilion> only starts getting weird once you get into ARM
<Kamilion> then you have to start dicking around with uboot
<Kamilion> maybe replace the kernel
<Kamilion> most of the times that's not needed
<Kamilion> What're you running, LineageOS?
<Kamilion> AOSP? Cyanogen?
<n-iCe> aosp
<n-iCe> and a moto z play
<Kamilion> ... Oh... Wait. Let me guess. You're asking about a stock ARM android device running some garbage launcher replacement like HTC's touchwiz or LG's ... whatever.
<n-iCe> I don't believe you that I can install linux on it.
<Kamilion> It already runs linux.
<n-iCe> but how the hell will I boot lubuntu
<n-iCe> that would solve all my problems.
<Kamilion> change 'root=/dev/emmc0' to root=/dev/emmc5?
<Kamilion> or whatever your recovery partition's label is
<Kamilion> https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-z-play/development/kernel-stock-kernel-f2fs-patched-t3546732
<Kamilion> here ya go; fresh kernel for the moto z play.
<Kamilion> that one's from januaryish, but it's a 4.x kernel, so it should boot any of the modern ARM7 userspaces.
<Kamilion> Keep in mind though
<Kamilion> I bought all of my devices EXPLICITLY because I could run lubuntu on them without a lot of pain.
<n-iCe> wait wait wait
<n-iCe> you are just assuming I know this stuff.
<Kamilion> plus I was also a linux from scratch contributor from 1998 to 2003.
<Kamilion> I "just know" all this stuff.
<n-iCe> exactly, you.
<n-iCe> If I want to boot any iso, what are the steps.
<Kamilion> that's a userspace
<Kamilion> okay, so first thing
<Kamilion> Linux is a kernel.
<Kamilion> Android and lubuntu are userspaces; android's off BSD Bionic and Surfaceflinger, lubuntu's GPL glibc and x windows / wayland / fb
<Kamilion> Linux isn't like windows -- there's no registry, there's no license tables; nothing.
<Kamilion> It's a bunch of files on disk, period.
<Kamilion> Kernel boots; looks at it's command line for init= and root= and such
<Kamilion> (this can be embedded in the kernel image too -- so you MAY NOT be able to change it on some of the newer android devices running 5.x or higher)
<Kamilion> plus a lot of the newer 5.x/6.x stuff has selinux security turned on and enabled in enforcing mode
<Kamilion> I can't even root my newest phone, a Blu Studio Advance 5.5HD.
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> ko
<n-iCe> ok
<Kamilion> and they enabled eMMC locks so I'd have to desolder the flash chip, pop it into a jig, and reflash it outside the phone.
<Kamilion> it will not let me overwrite the recovery partition while it's operating, so I can't install TWRP recovery
<Kamilion> but almost all of the older android devices weren't nearly as locked up, from a software or hardware level.
<Kamilion> Sure, you'll find shit like samsung keeping flash counters; but there's stuff like TriangleAway to clear that
<Kamilion> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.triangleaway&hl=en
<Kamilion> but I'm a hardware nerd. Solving problems like this is fun for me.
<Kamilion> and I've been messing with embedded systems since the early 90s
<n-iCe> found something in play store
<Kamilion> probably a chroot container
<n-iCe> debian noroot
<n-iCe> app
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClDO4PyMI-g
<n-iCe> I downloaded it
<n-iCe> will try
<n-iCe> if if works as a linux oc
<n-iCe> pc
<Kamilion> you can pick up a lot of these skills off defcon videos
<n-iCe> I will send this laptop to trash lo
<n-iCe> lol
<Kamilion> hah, bot quieted you. I'll be back in a while, I have to go to 7-11 anyway.
<Kamilion> b'sides; #lubuntu ain't a great place to be yammering on and on about android; I know it's relevant
<Kamilion> and I know they have #lubuntu-dev and everything else; plus nobody's stopping by to ask questions
<Kamilion> but it's still filling the ZNC/BNC backlog for a lot of our silent residents
<Kamilion> come harass me in #kamikazi later
<agaida> CPU:       Quad core ARMv7 rev 3 (v7l) (-MCP-)  (ARM)
<agaida>            clock speeds max 2320 MHz 1 2320 MHz 2 2320 MHz 3 2320 MHz 4 2320 MHz
#lubuntu 2017-10-27
<Kamilion> agaida: is that an amlogic board?
<agaida> nvidia jetson tk1
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/2EwA
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: For what it's worth, this is my first *full* release as Release Manager :)
<tsimonq2> wxl threw me in 1.5 months before 17.04 so I just kinda had to release with what we had.
<tsimonq2> And I'm really happy about 17.10 because I worked hard on enhancing the LXQt "edition" and doing bugfixes all around. Now I also have MOTU so 18.04 should be even better so I don't have to wait for my usual Italian (meaning, not the same timezone...) sponsors :)
<tsimonq2> I'll have to have a conversation with gilir about doing a Backports PPA of sorts, I'm also a Kubuntu developer so it might follow that style with some enhancements ;)
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: dude, I'm not complaining, I was simply pointing out you were inexperienced at that time.
<Kamilion> you've gained a lot of skill since then.
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: I know, and I appreciate it ;)
<Kamilion> Repetition is the key to learning; and you've been repeating stuff left and right ;)
<tsimonq2> hehehehe :)
<Kamilion> how do you think I learned Linux From Scratch?
<Kamilion> Kept on trying till I ran out of cake.
<tsimonq2> A case of <energy drinks> and a weekend? :P
<tsimonq2> Oh, gotcha... right... :P :)
<Kamilion> try 1998 through 2003 *grin*
<tsimonq2> :D
<Kamilion> but I STILL know './configure; make; make install' from repeating it SO MANY TIMES on LFS...
<Kamilion> Anyway; yeah, it'd be nice if the lxqt PPA got a fresher set of packages for xenial
<tsimonq2> I want to be collaborative with gilir so I'll run it by him.
<Kamilion> It's a PPA; so "if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces" applies; I'm probably one of the few people even using it.
<Kamilion> worst case you can always pop a fresh ppa
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<Kamilion> if it's too much work, can it. I'll wait for bionic.
<Kamilion> if it just works; that makes me happeh.
<Kamilion> cause then I don't have to drop my ISO builder VM
<tsimonq2> One thing I'm considering is to just wholesale backport Qt 5.9.2 and LXQt 0.12 once everything gets violently kicked down *AHEM* I mean nicely synced from Debian :)
<Kamilion> also, the whole reason I didn't release with lxqt for xenial was that darn desktop bug
<Kamilion> you saw the screenshots?
<tsimonq2> It shouldn't be *too* much work. qtdeclarative has an ABI bump but not much should go wrong...
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Which?
<Kamilion> [16:21:27] <Kamilion> http://puu.sh/y80bD/155caf7847.png
<Kamilion> [16:21:43] <Kamilion> vs http://puu.sh/y7ZUw/21ccb570a5.png
<Kamilion> that's 0.10.0 on xenial
<Kamilion> doesn't wanna resize the root window when the desktop geometry changes.
<Kamilion> 0.11 and 0.12, I havn't seen the issue, so it's been fixed somewhere, somewhen
<tsimonq2> O__o
<Kamilion> and it's the only thing that really sticks out.
<tsimonq2> Interesting...
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> All fine here
<Kamilion> yeah. Go grab VMWare workstation 14 sometime -- it's free now.
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: If you can bisect the commit I'll be happy to get it SRUed in...
<tsimonq2> Meh, I'm happy with QEMU ;)
<Kamilion> https://www.vmware.com/products/workstation-pro.html
<Kamilion> doesn't matter what you're happy with
<Kamilion> you have to test, still!
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> True
<Kamilion> vmware and vbox are the only non-qemu virtualizers that really 'count'
<Kamilion> microsoft will deal with hyper-v, that's their problem
<Kamilion> and it all works fine in xen and kvm
<Kamilion> (which are both qemu-dm based)
<Kamilion> but yeah, you should keep a copy of vbox and vmware workstation *(NOT PRO!) around and fire the ISO up once a month
<Kamilion> half the artful ISOs had video corruption in vbox
<Kamilion> also, the package to get the external resize to work is 'open-vm-tools-desktop'
<Kamilion> there's also open-vm-tools but it wants to pull in dkms for the old vmware shared folders (which isn't needed anymore)
<Kamilion> Workstation pro is the pay-for version now; they split it about a year ago
<Kamilion> "VMWare Player" is dead, it's now "VMWare Workstation", and "VMWare Workstation Pro" if you want remote connections to ESXi
<Kamilion> I have to have pro cause I'm managing ESXi VMs at work
<Kamilion> one thing that's super nice though, is the new ESXi Embeddeed Host Client, available from https://labs.vmware.com/flings/esxi-embedded-host-client
<tsimonq2> Sure
<Kamilion> install it in ESXi, and you get a HTML5 console
<Kamilion> no client software needed. \o/
<tsimonq2> I don't know much about VM solutions to be honest :)
<Kamilion> yeah, it's not lubuntu's target at all
<tsimonq2> I know there's QEMU, VBox, Some weird thing GNOME did, and VMsomethingorother
<Kamilion> vbox is still qemu based
<Kamilion> they use a fork of some kind though
<Kamilion> and there's a lot more too
<Kamilion> like bochs
<Kamilion> but bochs is a legit x86 emulator; not a virtualizor
<Kamilion> (virtualizors/hypervisors use hardware features to switch contexts, it can be done in software too (like we used to) but it's slow
<Kamilion> qemu can also do software emulation
<Kamilion> but if it sees the kvm kernel module loaded, it will prefer to use it over the software (as long as the guest's CPU arch matches the host's, otherwise if you're like, trying to run a MIPS or ARM on an intel box, it'll use software anyway.)
<Kamilion> Xen is even more weird; cause it starts up before the kernel does
<Kamilion> and then Xen hands it a bunch of PCI devices to manage (including the video adapter) and disappears into the ether; never to be spoken directly to again.
<Kamilion> from then on, everything is managed from that first linux kernel to start
<Kamilion> the 'domain 0'
<Kamilion> hyper-v is similar
<Kamilion> then there's all the container stuff
<Kamilion> most of that runs under a single kernel image but uses newer linux namespacing features to slice things up
<tsimonq2> Huh
<tsimonq2> Interesting
<Kamilion> i've been messing around with Xen for years
<Kamilion> it's what I built into the kamikazi lubuntu ISOs
<tsimonq2> Oh cool
<Kamilion> well, it's got kvm and lxc too...
<Kamilion> turned out qemu-kvm (the package) only added an extra 150KB (cause xen already brought in most of the other qemu stuff)
<Kamilion> libvirt will deal with all of them (just not at once)
<Kamilion> so I included that too.
<Kamilion> the only problem there is, if libvirt notices Xen, it will take over management for it (and then you can't use xen's commandline tools like xl)
<Kamilion> so i told systemd to disable it
<Kamilion> before rolling the ISO
<Kamilion> packages are there; just needs 'systemd enable libvirt-bin' or something like that
<Kamilion> er, no, doesn't need to be enabled; just needs to be started. My bad.
<Kamilion> oh -- that reminds me.
<agaida> and only for the records - i guess that upstream don't test vmware - we are sane people
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehehehe
<Kamilion> "sane people"?
<agaida> belive it or not
<Kamilion> I must be missing some context there
<agaida> Kamilion: if LXQt don't work on vmware - i guess we accept patches, but we will likely not spend an hour on it
 * Kamilion tilts head
<Kamilion> huh?
<agaida> your problem with the ancient lxqt on vmware - your screenshot
<Kamilion> There's nothing wrong with xserver-xorg-video-*
<Kamilion> xserver-xorg-video-vmware works absolutely fine.
<Kamilion> It has been doing so since 12.10
<Kamilion> the bug is in LXQT, anything that resizes the xserver geometry.
<Kamilion> The easiest way to trigger it is using vmware's "fit guest to window" but there's plenty of other ways
<agaida> ok, so you are a LXQt dev? Fine, no clue about - but the problem is not in LXQt - it might be fixed in Qt 5.9
<agaida> or not - we will see
<Kamilion> including on real hardware -- Nuvoton wpcm450 bmcs will do the same thing.
<Kamilion> Wow. Talk about not listening.
<Kamilion> It's already been fixed, agaida.
<Kamilion> but packages were never re-released for LTS.
<Kamilion> Regressions are unacceptable.
<agaida> downstream decision - and a sane one - it would be insane to port all the needed things back
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/y84KF/a2a2b5ba3f.png
<Kamilion> Artful has no problems with any geometry.
<Kamilion> But artful is not an LTS release
<Kamilion> and I only use LTS releases for my Xen ISOs.
<agaida> right - and 0.11.(1,2) is the first version in debian/stable for a reason
<agaida> i praised god that 0.10.0 dont go in
<Kamilion> huh? I didn't say anything about debian
<Kamilion> ... what do they even have to do with anything?
<agaida> have a look at the packaging
<Kamilion> as far as I knew, lxqt was coming from the lubuntu folks
<agaida> and into the changelogs
<agaida> hihihi- good joke
<Kamilion> joke?
<Kamilion> I'm not kidding.
<Kamilion> it first appeared in canonical's PPAs, then canonical repos.
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: agaida is the Debian maintainer for LXQt.
<tsimonq2> It was in Debian first.
<tsimonq2> :)
<Kamilion> I didn't even know there were debian packages available.
<tsimonq2> Now you do. :P
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: "it was in debian first", "we didn't release 0.10.0 in debian", "look at my 0.10.0 screenshots and the brokeness"
<agaida> and the guy who throw his packaging 2015 at Debconf into debian - that was the first packages
<Kamilion> so then how was it in debian first if 0.10.0 wasn't there, and my screenshots are of 0.10.0 on ubuntu 16.04?
<Kamilion> or are you just talking about building .debs?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Debian Sid =/ Debian Stable
<Kamilion> that means very little to me.
<tsimonq2> My point is, LXQt was in the repos between Debian releases.
<agaida> you should learn the basics - ubuntu take the sid packages
<Kamilion> mind using numbers instead of toy story?
<Kamilion> sid? that's... 9.0, right?
<tsimonq2> Before the next Debian was released, it was put into Sid, which is "Unstable"
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: People upload to Sid where it automatically migrates to "Testing" (staging area for next Debian release) after a certain amount of time.
<agaida> you should really learn the basics - sid (sid is dangerous, still in development, unstable is the development branch or distribution of debian)
<Unit193> All uploads (basically) go to unstable, there's a transition period then they're in testing, which is the staging area for the next stable.
<Kamilion> I don't use debian though, it doesn't have PPAs.
<Unit193> No, the dangerous one is experimental.
<tsimonq2> agaida: "sid is dangerous" hehehehehehe
<agaida> also called recursive acronym
<Kamilion> as far as I'm concerned, all of debian is dangerous because their packages are so far out of date.
<Kamilion> which, changed with jessie, but I never messed with jessie outside of the raspberry pi 2 images.
<tsimonq2> agaida: OH hah :)
<Unit193> Kamilion: Ubuntu is derived from Debian, thus you shouldn't use Ubuntu because of the same fact.
<Kamilion> Pfft
<agaida> tsimonq2: so you spend your time getting outdated packaging :D
<Kamilion> So, then where do all these magic ubuntu patches that actually make things work come from, Unit193?
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: Sometimes Ubuntu but most of the time Debian.
<tsimonq2> agaida: hehehehehehehe
<Unit193> This is all more fitting for #lubuntu-offtopic though.
<Kamilion> Reguardless; I make heavy use of PPAs
<Kamilion> and until debian has something similar, I'll be on canonical's repos.
<Unit193> Kamilion: Interestingly, those patches and other delta is why Ubuntu packages can get even years out of date.
<Kamilion> I've not had that problem in years, Unit193
<Kamilion> not since 12.04
<Kamilion> 14.04 had a modern version of python3, and since then, everything has been new enough.
<Kamilion> 13.10 was a pain in my neck
<Kamilion> Still is, since I have one 13.10 machine left
<Kamilion>  18:30:24 up 752 days, 20:18
<Kamilion> last of my xen servers that lacks the new 'xl' toolstack.
<Kamilion> thankfully, this is it's last month before the hardware gets pitched on the junk pile and replaced with a modern E5 and a fresh kamikazi
<Kamilion> oh -- actually. I have one 12.04 VM left, running a murmurd 1.0 server for Battlefield 2: Project Reality, as their python2.3 mumble library can't connect to newer versions, and it was too much of a pain to rebuild the old murmurd packages for 16.04.
<Kamilion> that's the only real versioning problem I've had in the last 3 years.
<Kamilion> So all in all, canonical's teams have been doing a really awesome job at keeping ubuntu's tagline true... Linux for human beings.
<Kamilion> Kamikazi's "just booted" on a rediculous amount of hardware now... Mobile Robots, massive servers ( https://files.sllabs.com/files/images/biggest_kamikazi.png ), tiny tablet PCs, if it's got an amd64 compatible chip in there, I've probably booted kamikazi on it (or could)
<Kamilion> https://files.sllabs.com/files/images/runningwildfromalivecd.png
<Kamilion> INCEPTION before the movie.
<Kamilion> I mean, heck.
<Kamilion> https://files.sllabs.com/files/images/maverick-panel.png
<Kamilion> I still have screenshots from 2012 of talking to wxl in here. I even use the same IRC theme.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/y85tH/72dec1641e.jpg
<Kamilion> hassle-free for years.
<Kamilion> papercut bugs, at the most.
<Kamilion> well, okay. I'm not happy with where gnome-disks went with it's gnome3 UI and the GINORMOUS titlebar crap that drags in.
<Kamilion> Speaking of which -- has anyone elected to solve that for lxqt?
<Kamilion> gnome-disk-utility doesn't seem to be included with lubuntu-next artful
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/y85Py/f54baa3f6a.png
<Kamilion> I never thought I'd say this, but LXterminal looks a heck of a lot better than gnome-disk-utility
<Haf> hi
<Haf> how do i i instal lubuntu?
<Haf> via usb?
<Mastus> What's going on, isn't there a calculator and a cd burning sw installed as default?
<Mastus> And some e-book SW is?
<xangua> Don't remember if by default but you can install brasero
<ifais> hello there!
<ifais> Is anyone non-afk ?
<wxl> !ask | ifais
<ubottu> ifais: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ifais> Well, I tryied today to install Lubuntu. The pc is old and I want to experiment with it. Its a Pentium 4 with 1.5Gb RAM , CPU 2.4 , 200GB hard disk. The thing is that is not support USB-stick and I can only install from the Dvd-drive. The first time I install it and the PC was loading Lubuntu just fine, then I messed around a bit & removing start menu loosing pics of the icons etc. So cause I am newbie I decide to to reinstall it. I h
<ifais> luck dvd-rom seems to stuck
<wxl> define stuck
<ifais> I change the wire and the dvd-rom but no luck either..
<ifais> there is no moving
<wxl> so you mean there's no additional progress?
<ifais> yes
<ifais> the mouse point stuck too
<wxl> you're trying to install it or you're trying to load the live session?
<ifais> the live session load just fine
<ifais> i want to install it
<wxl> i would recommend the alternate session
<wxl> you don't have a lot of ram and the standard installer may be using it all up
<ifais> I used that too
<wxl> also note that DVDs are SLOOOOOW
<ifais> the thing is that I did once
<ifais> i install it
<ifais> I dont understand why I cant the second one
<ifais> I beleive that is the cd rom(dvd)
<ifais> drive
<ifais> it is old and thats why is stuck during the progress
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<ifais> what is that "?
<ifais> I am a newbie
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> ^^^
<ifais> nope
<wxl> if you don't do that you can't verify that the download is not corrupted
<ifais> I see.
<wxl> and you should also check the integrity of the copied image at the grub screen ("Check disc for defects")
<ifais> I did that
<ifais> I download and the earlier version... I will try that too
<ifais> 14.04
<wxl> you must do both
<ifais> ok, I will try it
<ifais> thx for yr time
#lubuntu 2017-10-28
<leonie_98> greetings
<malonumas> Hi!
<mr-day> is lubuntu have gui setting for battery alarm when critical
<tomasino> happy saturday, folks -- I'm about to try installing lubuntu on a late 2008 aluminum macbook. Any advice before I start?
<antis> best of luck :)
<tomasino> thanks
<wxl> tomasino: intel chip, right?
<antis> having running lubuntu on late 2007 plastic macbook - runs pretty good. if you don't get the booloader (grub) up, try the "refind" boot manager - i installed it on a usb-stick for test and on disk later on.
<antis> wxl, since 2006 yes
<wxl> tomasino: in that case ^ make sure you use amd64
<tomasino> fantastic advice. thank you
<Nightly> hello
<tomasino> refine is the best advice. thanks so much for that. I've got it running
<tomasino> aaaaand it's not detecting the wireless card, of course
<tomasino> why is that always the challenge? :)
<agaida> because of nice people with non-free licenses and firmware
<agaida> as usual
<wxl> x
<tsimonq2> y
<antis> is this how they communicate at alphabet? ^^
<agaida> tomasino: in such rare cases a wifi-cable is handy https://y.5id.eu/t
 * agaida hide
<tsimonq2> antis: Maybe :P
<tsimonq2> agaida: lol
<agaida> tsimonq2: not my idea - just reality
<antis> tomasino, you could get a good overview via the "nmcli" command - unfortunately it is somewhat hidden in lubuntu and part of the nm-applet network management toolchain… :)
<antis> tomasino, you could further check and install proprietary drivers via "settings -> software & updates -> additional drivers" and/or find the chip information (presumingly broadcom) and add the vendor id to some configuration file in /etc/… (i don't remember exactly, sorry)
<antis> ah and almost forgot -> "pommed" is a very important thing as well :)
<antis> found some good reference for the wifi problem: https://wiki.debian.org/MacBook/Wireless
<nano> i need to icon pack
<tomasino> thanks antis and agaida. I have everything working well. I just had to install the broadcom drivers like usual. This laptop has an ethernet port, luckily, so thath was just a couple minutes worth of work.
<tomasino> I'm doing a dist upgrade now but everything looks fully functional and it performs fantastically well for a 9 year old machine
<tomasino> this is my first time experimenting with lubuntu and so far it's great. I'm normally on Mint with i3, but I'll keep this distro in mind for older hardware.
<agaida> intel macs are not really old or outdated - thats the nice thing about apple
<agaida> they was delievered with all the needed things in good quality and quantity
<tomasino> if it wasn't for their software
<agaida> the only infamous thing with apple and pc hardware was their usage of ATi cards or chips if i remember right
<agaida> back in 2009 i had to learn patch, debuild and such things first to get my ATi 4950 running with ubuntu
<agaida> hihihi - the bug(s) with the patch from an amd employee are still open in launchpad
<Other> to connect to lubuntu, from a windows 7 machine, I read I should use Xrdp.  But I get nothing but a xwindows login then an empty desktop.  Is Xrdp the way to go?
<demophobia> what do you mean 'connect to lubuntu'?
<Other> a remote desktop
<demophobia> ah, thanks. i can't help with your question.
#lubuntu 2017-10-29
<tomasino> haven't done a native one in awhile. i just use teamviewer
<drailsky97> what is the advantage of using lubuntu
<tomasino> for me today it was running a modern OS on a 9 year old macbook
<tomasino> it's smooth as silk
<drailsky97> how do I install steam
<drailsky97> steam isnt working
<agaida> and why is this an lubuntu problem?
<drailsky97> because I'm using lubuntu
<drailsky97> and I installed steam
<drailsky97> but its not responding
<drailsky97> its there on the start panel
<drailsky97> but its not launching
<drailsky97> Did I install it wrong?
<drailsky97> I reinstalled steam but it's still not working
<drailsky97> wait
<drailsky97> it's updating now!
<drailsky97> nothing happen
<drailsky97> steam just update then installing then nothing happen
<drailsky97> nothing happened
<drailsky97> steam isn't launching
<drailsky97> come on. can anybody help me?
<Haneul> Hellow
<Haneul> I have a desktop system with AMD Phenom and GeForce 6600
<Haneul> would Lubuntu fit with this PC?
<Haneul> Of course it will use legacy boot, not UEFI
<Anti-Pizza> which browser is defult in lubuntu ?
<Anti-Pizza> nvm
<Anti-Pizza> it's FF
<Anti-Pizza> which brwoser for an old PC / weak netbook you can recommend?
<Anti-Pizza> wow ok Pale moon is fast
<lub> Hello, guys! (A few days ago changed win7 to Lubuntu... My problem is: iphone5s can see my wifi hotspot from my laptop but cannot connect. When I set IP connection  manually (in iphone) my iphone is connected but with no internet access/no wifi logo. Please help : )
<lub> Actually I'm not sure about ip, mask, and router I filled in iphone...
<Andrew4> Hi everybody! I just about to install Lubuntu and behind die 'F6' Option there are serveral entries wile the last one "expert mode" caught my attention...can anyody plese explain what activating means (is it maybe for admin/root role managment) or not or even way more? Thank you very much in advance
<dzho> Andrew4: it's less automated, relies on fewer default settings but rather prompts the person running the installation to make more decisions about the process.
<Andrew4> Thanks a lot!
<dzho> Andrew4: you're welcome.
<Midnighthm> I'm a new linux user. I am trying to install lubuntu on an old xp. I got it to boot from an USB but now I have a screen that looks like DOS with a list of commands. I don't know where to go from here.
<wxl> Midnighthm: you probably either have a corrupted download or a copy. you should check your hashes:
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Midnighthm> Thanks I'll try that.
<Guest24247> Lubuntu 17.10 is very hard to use, so so so much bugs... is anybody have the same?
<rc> hola
<Guest9659> estoy intentando instalar y se me queda pillado
<Guest9659> por que puede ser
#lubuntu 2018-10-22
<csteed> Hey guys and girls. I installed 18.10 testing image a week ago. Will my system update to new developments in 18.10 or do I need to reinstall?
<wxl> it'll update
<csteed> Thanks
<wxl> well, as long as you run the updates.. or set up unattended-upgrades
<wxl> admittedly you won't see much change for a little while
<wxl> at the end of the cycle everyone wants to just take a break :)
<csteed> Well done though. Things look nice.
<wxl> yay thanks :)
<wxl> aren't you the person who contributed some last minute changes to the manual?
<csteed> Yes.
<wxl> thank you!!!!
<wxl> we can always use more folks on the documenation team, if you're looking for something to do :)
<csteed> Yeah I really enjoy the distro. I'll help out whenever I have the time.
<wxl> cool. if you're looking for something new to do, we can always make suggestions, too (and free training!)
<csteed> I don't know how formal the team is but I can commit about an hour most days.
<wxl> i'd sit around #lubuntu-devel if i were you
<wxl> oh we're not super formal at all. i mean there's a couple of us who i'd say are sort of responsible for ensuring this or that happens but mostly it's just nice people doing what they can when they can
<csteed> Great stuff. I've been commiting changes with no effort and people have been merging when they have time so I figured that's how things go.
<csteed> Thanks though. I'll probably be in touch
<demophobia> hey
<wxl> pretty much. i think you're doing stuff on github which requires a little extra magic on our end. if you want to know the canonical way, we could teach you that
<wxl> ta csteed :)
<demophobia> why lubuntu rather than xubuntu, if you have 1.66 GHz CPU and 2 GB RAM?
<wxl> yo demophobia
<wxl> cuz it's better? :)
<demophobia> i'm using lubuntu but looking at xubuntu i wonder if i'm cheating myself if it uses only a little more and ... well ...
<wxl> what do you think you're missing?
<demophobia> why is lubuntu better than wxl if you have 2 GB RAM and 1.66 GHz CPU? i'm thinking i'm missing a prettier OS with a bit more functionality (e.g. search bar in start menu)
<demophobia> *better than xubuntu
<wxl> the better was a joke. the question of which distro is best is about as valid as which text editor is best or which pizza is best for that matter.
<demophobia> ;_;
<demophobia> isn't it better to use a computer more to its capacity?
<wxl> similarly prettier is something you'll have to judge for yourself
<demophobia> have you tried both?
<wxl> 18.10's menu does have a search though
<wxl> and a launcher
<wxl> i haven't used xubuntu in a while
<demophobia> is lubuntu switching from lxde to Qt?
<demophobia> are those two different things?
<wxl> we already did
<wxl> 18.10
<demophobia> i've got lubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<demophobia> i'm new so i figured i should go with LTS
<csteed> Yes
<wxl> that's reasonable, but a word of warning: upgrading to 18.10 or even 20.04 (the next LTS) will not be easy
<demophobia> why Qt rather than Xfce?
<demophobia> wxl, why's that?
<demophobia> not simply copying data files to hard drive and reinstalling? does grub have to change? (i have dual boot with win7)
<csteed> I suggest you stick with 18.04 and install a search app, try synapse. It searches for files and applications
<wxl> xfce is not a graphics toolkit. it's a desktop environment. your question may be why qt rather than gtk, in which case the answer is that qt is much easier to work with
<csteed> LXDE is very fast, and similar to XP-style, that is what attracted me to it.
<demophobia> i read some pages about lubuntu vs xubuntu
<wxl> 18.10 is COMPLETELY different. every single piece changes. so you can't really upgrade. i mean, you can, but you basically end up with the new version of the old lubuntu plus the new version of the new lubuntu
<demophobia> the consensus seemed to be, "use lubuntu for limited computers; xubuntu is a bit nicer if you have a bit more RAM"
<wxl> yeah and lxqt is a lot more modern, so that comparison starts to breakdown
<demophobia> i'm wondering why someone would want to use lubuntu rather than xubuntu even if they had a computer able to run xubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu has also stopped focusing SOLELY on keeping things lightweight at all costs. practicality is something we consider now too XD
<demophobia> right, so then why not just merge with xubuntu
<wxl> we're still the lightest thing out there, though
<wxl> because qt and gtk are completely incompatible
<demophobia> i found a page that recommended 'Puppy Linux' rather than lubuntu
<wxl> not to mention the two desktop environments are completely different
<wxl> omg please hear me now: never ever ever ever use puppy linux
<demophobia> i mean, it listed "the five most lightweight" (or 5 best or something) and it listed Puppy Linux instead of lubuntu
<demophobia> why, what's wrong with that distro?
<csteed> Puppy is not user friendly.
<wxl> puppy is maybe best considered a tool rather than an actual operating system
<demophobia> o_o
<wxl> it's insanely cobbled together
<demophobia> that's unfortunate
<wxl> there is really no distro i will say demeaning things about (although there are those that i'd advise against), but puppy is the exception
<demophobia> so you like lubuntu simply because it's more lightweight than xubuntu?
<demophobia> and in that case, if i'm lagging occasionally with lubuntu (e.g. webpages) then i definitely should not try xubuntu?
<wxl> i mainly like lubuntu because it's simple. our philosophy is to "not get in the way"
<wxl> the modern web is a demanding thing....
<wxl> i doubt xubuntu will prove to be dramatically different, but it will use a bit more resources
<wxl> but if you're struggling, i wouldn't bother
<wxl> if you really want to push things, you could just use the netinstall image to install ubuntu-core and build up a completely minimal x environment with e.g. openbox or fluxbox as a window manager. bolt on only the pieces you need from there.
<demophobia> i don't have the time to learn all that ... i'm trying already to get the community's help to sort out the few issues i do have
<demophobia> that are i think far more simple
<wxl> then i'd stick with what you've got
<wxl> btw what are those issues?
<demophobia> please see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085983/how-to-fix-other-software-listing-duplicate-entries
<demophobia> i haven't asked about this yet, but clicking my keyboard icon in the bottom right to try to switch to japanese keyboard also crashed my computer 1-2 days ago
<wxl> this is your question?
<demophobia> it's one issue i came across, yes (the keyboard freezing my desktop environment(?) was another)
<demophobia> another is radiotray's error messages when opening via terminal
<wxl> my question is whether or not this question on askubuntu was asked by you or if this describes an issue you're having
<demophobia> oh
<demophobia> does the distinction matter? >_> it is an issue i'm having
<wxl> yes, it does
<wxl> which duplicate entries do you see?
<demophobia> ... the ones in that screenshot `-`
<wxl> so this is your question? jeez
<demophobia> sorry
<wxl> like pulling teeth over here
<demophobia> double sorry
<wxl> what's this braave browser business?
<demophobia> i gave up on that. 32-bit only for linux, the website didn't make that clear
<demophobia> *64-bit only
<wxl> i'd probably start by deleting those
<demophobia> i did already
<wxl> pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> also the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<wxl> you can use the pastebinit package for this
<wxl> like `pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list` and `ls -alh /etc/apt/source.list.d | pastebinit`
<demophobia> https://pastebin.com/ypkMDRG2
<demophobia> oh wow
<wxl> you said you were on 18.04 but this is clearly 16.04
<wxl> you might want to confirm that with lsb_release -a
<wxl> but yet you have bionic repos enabled
<demophobia> oh ... so the update failed then ... i did get a message that it had failed, but it looked like it succeeded in other ways, e.g. the computer tells me it's 18.04
<demophobia> at the very end it said it failed, after it had gone through the entire installation
<demophobia> so then i should just do a reinstallation? ...
<demophobia> i'm afraid of messing up grub and losing my win7 'cause i bought this from amazon and they wouldn't give me the windows license
<demophobia> it's an OEM enterprise win7 installation or something (dell) that i dualbooted installing 16.04 a while back
<wxl> well even if you mess up grub it's not going to remove windows
<wxl> that said, usually it's best when you run into errors to make note of the exact nature of those errors… otherwise it's hard to tell you how to fix it
<demophobia> does say 18.04 https://pastebin.com/75wx6yLG
<wxl> that said i have no clue what happened
<demophobia> oh, i took photos
<demophobia> i can say exactly
<wxl> so i'd replace xenial with bionic on your sources.list
<wxl> was there nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?/
<demophobia> first, i had to reset my password via the recovery root method described on askubuntu to login
<demophobia> then, i tried to ... well, i'm suddenly thinking i shoudl go to bed
<demophobia> Could not install 'doc-base' was the first error during the upgrade
<wxl> did it say why?
<demophobia> Installed doc-base package post-installation script subprocess returned error exist status 10
<demophobia> *exit
<wxl> can you send that pic?
<wxl> that includes that part?
<demophobia> 'k ... i'll send it then go to bed if that's all right -- is it useful for your development of the OS? or are you only asking for it to help me personally now?
<wxl> i was only ever asking for your help
<demophobia> oh. well, i'm getting the pic now but it only says what i typed
<demophobia> is there a preferred method for sending/uploading photos? i could log into imgur but it'd take more time to find my login info
<demophobia> but ...
<wxl> does an upgrade work?
<demophobia> it says i already have the latest software
<wxl> share.riseup.net works fine
<wxl> did you replace xenial with bionic in your sources.list?
<demophobia> not yet
<wxl> do that and then try to do an upgrade
<wxl> also you never told me about /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<demophobia> https://share.riseup.net/#aM0YcZjsUy-YqA3eT3Savw
<wxl> oh, right. this wasn't a do-release-upgrade. bummer.
<demophobia> i made a liveDVD. should i copy my documents to USB and then reinstall from liveDVD?
<demophobia> but i tried to upgrade from downloading
<wxl> well that would absolutely remove any other concerns
<demophobia> i wonder if the problem was a download error: i tried to download from japanese servers, i think (because i was in japan back in the day)
<wxl> i'd say it'd be a good idea.
<demophobia> from another country
<wxl> otherwise i can work to help you with that
<demophobia> https://pastebin.com/ixhkE3xh
<lubot> Mahdis was removed by: Mahdis
<demophobia> shouldn't i delete those brave-browser files since i can't install the software on this computer?
<wxl> yep
<demophobia> should i leave the folder in case of future use?
<wxl> i would
<demophobia> permission denied to delete it via the GUI
<demophobia> i guess i need to sudo rm it?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> or use the open folder as root option in pcmanfm
<demophobia> hmm not seeing that when i right click ...
<wxl> it's a menu option
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> pcmanfm doesn't have it. just pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> see. told you the new version was better :)
<demophobia> oh. not seeing it, but i opened it in terminal then sudo rm'd them
<demophobia> lol <3
<demophobia> 'k, well, thanks for the exercise and li'l bit experience in linux (or ubuntu)
<wxl> np
<demophobia> thanks for your time
<wxl> if you've got those things sorted and an upgrade just works, you should be fine
<demophobia> i guess i'll reinstall from liveDVD -- will it prompt me to erase and overwrite the linux drives only?
<demophobia> like, it'll clearly say, "overwrite previous linux, leave windows alone", something like that?
<demophobia> (i've got lubuntu 18.04.1 LTS liveDVD)
<demophobia> (i verified md5 checksum)
<wxl> it will ask you want to do and it will point out different partitions and what they are
<wxl> whether or not it's THAT clear, i don't know XD
 * demophobia gets nervous
<wxl> but it should be fairly obvious i think
<demophobia> i've had partition-stuff fail during CD installation before
<demophobia> don't recall if it was mandrake linux or ubuntu
<wxl> the good news is that if you get there and it's not obvious, then you can back out which is no issue
<wxl> if you were manual partitioning, i wouldn't be surprised
<demophobia> why's that?
<wxl> it's not uncommon for people not well versed with file systems to make mistakes
<wxl> recently someone tried to do an install and it blew up horribly and it wasn't obvious to me but the problem was he made / too small
<wxl> had he just used one of the autopartition options, it would have been no problem at all
<demophobia>  / is a) a folder, b) an arm, ...
<wxl> but he wanted something special, so manual partitioning
<wxl>  / is the root of all your folders
<demophobia> what d'you think of the advice to install OS in one partition and all your data in another?
<wxl> i don't think it's a bad idea at all. makes your data more portable
<demophobia> then you can have multiple OS or reinstall without touching data, they say
<wxl> in particular, i'd say put $HOME on aa separate partition
<demophobia> i'm not really sure how to do that  -- seems like / holds everything, 'home' goes inside /, but if you partition to put 'home' on a different partition then you'd have two / ...
<wxl> no
<demophobia> basically i dunno how the linux filesystem works yet
<wxl> it's confusing, but no
<wxl> you're simply "mounting" that partition to that particular location
<wxl> it's essentially telling the file system that anytime it sees /home it should go looking at the other partition
<wxl> in much the same way that as a standard set up, everything in / should be looking at the one partition
<demophobia> i actually think i like the minimalism of lubuntu
<demophobia> i mean, even if xubuntu had more 'bells and whistles', i think i prefer the aesthetic of simpleness
<demophobia> oh, right, thanks
<demophobia> i forgot
<demophobia> dunno how much i'll remember: i should have gone to bed ... ... 3 hours ago
<demophobia> peace
<wxl> i'm not sure it has more bells and whistles for that matter
<wxl> nite
<lubot> <Slider1> If i have a partition with win 7 + an aother with his boot loader if i erase the boot loader win can load with only grub ?
<JadedJ> How can I change the window border size on L-ubuntu?
<JadedJ> I want to be able to make it easier to resize windows
<ilyaigpetrov> JadedJ: which Lubuntu, 18.10?
<JadedJ> Lubuntu 16 LTS
<lubot> <Slider1> Why speak only the bot (here) ?😂😂
<ilyaigpetrov> JadedJ: https://askubuntu.com/questions/833950/size-of-grab-area-for-resizing-window-in-lubuntu
<ilyaigpetrov> JadedJ: also search with query: lxde resize zone windows
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Slider1 [Why speak only the bot (here) ?😂😂], Because on the other side of that is an IRC channel, just like to them we're a bot, but we're really a Telegram channel.
<JadedJ> !lxde resize zone windows
<ubottu> JadedJ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lubot> <Slider1> @Slider1 [If i have a partition with win 7 + an aother with his boot loader if i erase the …], Simon
<lubot> <Slider1> @tsimonq2 [Because on the other side of that is an IRC channel, just like to them we're a b …], Do you know it
<ilyaigpetrov> can't find this room via a telegram client -- how is this tg group named?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ilyaigpetrov [<ilyaigpetrov> can't find this room via a telegram client -- how is this tg grou …], https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support because the real link is hidden
<lubot> ilyaigpetrov was added by: ilyaigpetrov
<lubot> <ancha41> Why do i sometimes log in twice on my Lubuntu 18.04?
<lubot> <ancha41> Instead of once,
<lubot> <ancha41> Problem on my LightDM?
<lubot> <Slider1> If i install lubuntu 18.04 what version of grub it will install ?
<hateball> !info grub-pc bionic
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02-2ubuntu8.6 (bionic), package size 134 kB, installed size 560 kB
<hateball> hmmm
<lubot> <ilyaigpetrov> @Slider1 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grub&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<lubot> ilyaigpetrov was removed by: ilyaigpetrov
<ilyaigpetrov> is qlipper installed by default in 18.10? I haven't seen it yesterday in the tray if I recall correctly.
<ilyaigpetrov> yes, https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.4/2.4.5/Qlipper.html
<lubot> <ancha41> Any solution for my question?
<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41: you should try reinstalling some related packages using apt purge to purge the config files
<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41: make a backup beforehand if you have something important in the FS
<lubot> <ancha41> OK i'll try it, and i just searching some related packages
<lubot> <ancha41> Are LightDM fine?
<ilyaigpetrov> I don't know
<lubot> <ancha41> If i purge it, can i reinstall it?
<lubot> <ancha41> I assume it's LightDM
<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41, in the worst case you will have to use one of the virtual terminals and your wifi connection may be lost after purging. It's a risk to end up with a system booted without any graphical shell
<ilyaigpetrov> in the lucky case graphical shell will be available after purging and you will be able to install it again from it
<lubot> <ancha41> @ilyaigpetrov [<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41, in the worst case you will have to use one of the virtu …], That's haunted me lol
<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41: if you end up with a virtual terminal without wifi then you may find some internet cord for connecting to the internet because configuring wifi from a terminal is not easy
<hateball> if you have network-manager it's not that bad, you can use 'nmtui' then
<lubot> <ancha41> Good news, now it's fine
<lubot> <ancha41> After purging and reinstalling it, and restart too. Now 's fine
<SchleimKeim> ilyaigpetrov: wpasupplicant
<ilyaigpetrov> SchleimKeim: I know, I did this exercise many times but still find that it's not easy
<SchleimKeim> ilyaigpetrov: i had to learn it the hard way a few days ago. it didn't take me that long to be honest
<SchleimKeim> (but i kinda new already what to look for ;) )
<ilyaigpetrov> SchleimKeim: I can't remember the commands. Every time I'm in need to do it I look up commands via my phone or another notebook.
<ilyaigpetrov> SchleimKeim: "wpa_passphrase", "wpa_supplicant" -- these names are all I remember not the flags or syntax of the config files
<lubot> <ancha41> Oh i forgot to thank you, ilyaigpetrov
<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41: thanks, you are welcome
<ilyaigpetrov> @ancha41: did you do it from the graphic shell? I guess after purging it was still usable and you was able to install the needed packages. What were the packages by the way?
<lubot> <ancha41> No, from terminal
<lubot> <ancha41> i remember it's: light-locker, lighdm-greeter-gtk-, lightdm-greeter-gtk-settings, lubuntu-gtk-core and lightdm
<lubot> <ancha41> I decided to using blob in purge
<lubot> <ancha41> So, i detected that some packages related to LightDM
<ilyaigpetrov> ok
<JadedJ> Cheers ilyaigpetrov
<ilyaigpetrov> JadedJ: cheers
<ilyaigpetrov> JadedJ: so you solved your border size problem, didn't you?
<JadedJ> Not yet
<ilyaigpetrov> JadedJ: why don't you switch to 18.04.1?
<JadedJ> Because I'm testing an application using 16.X
<embden> Hello, I want to install lubuntu on my laptop with external monitor, will it work?
<SchleimKeim> embden: sure, why not?
<SchleimKeim> depends on your GPU i guess
<SchleimKeim> but if it's a generic intel laptop GPU, i don't see why not.
<embden> SchleimKeim: "LXQt treats all monitors as one when painting the desktop background. We plan on solving this in a more native way by the 19.04 release, but in the meantime, Lubuntu contributor Hans P. Möller has written a script which can be used as a workaround for treating all of the backgrounds differently."
<embden> it's from release announcement
<SchleimKeim> ok. how about you boot the live dvd and see if it works? :)
<SchleimKeim>  /me is new to lubuntu
<embden> SchleimKeim: thanks, maybe I'll try
<ShellcatZero> Congrats on the LXQt release in 18.10!  When do such changes get pushed out to the 18.04 release?  Just curious.
<wxl> lxqt to 18.04? never
<wxl> i mean, the lxqt packages are there but they won't be part of lubuntu
<wxl> and they're not as stable as the ones in 18.10
<wxl> oh and at least some of the packages aren't available at all. i packaged trojita for teh first time in 18.10
<ShellcatZero> I thought that eventually these get ported back to the LTS, no?
<wxl> nope
<ShellcatZero> wow, ok
<wxl> the first lxqt lts will be 20.04
<ShellcatZero> is it possible to add something like a LXQt ppa to 18.04 to keep up with the latest version?  I usually presume the latest version is the more stable one, would that be correct?
<wxl> if you want lxqt, i'd do a fresh install of 18.10. even if we did have all the 18.10 versions available for 18.04, there would be a lot of work necessary to make it easy to swap between the two or replace one with the other
<wxl> lubuntu is not the desktop environment. it's the desktop environment plus default settings and a variety of packages. ALL of those things changed between 18.04 and 18.10
<ShellcatZero> hmm, got it, I'm thinking I might just go with 18.04 server and add a LXQt ppa to stay on the latest version
<wxl> well, there isn't going to be one..........
<ShellcatZero> ah, I thought I saw one, but it's really old, lol
<sappheiros> wxl reinstalling from liveDVD was definitely the right choice -- i see now that in fact my previous attempt to upgrade was unfinished, so i basically was using a hybrid mix of 16.04 and 18.04 -- with the 16.04 display ... this new 18.04 is cleaner, looks in fact like ubuntu (rather than lubuntu)
<wxl> sappheiros: 18.04 lubuntu pretty much looks like every lubuntu before it. you sure you didn't install ubuntu?
<sappheiros> lol i give up
<sappheiros> anyway, i'm happy i reinstalled the OS
<sappheiros> well
<wxl> ok
<sappheiros> login splash screen does say 'lubuntu'
<sappheiros> maybe my lubuntu installation was screwy from the beginning ...
<wxl> if you didn't check the hashes, that's possible
<sappheiros> why's it called LXTerminal instead of simply Terminal?
<sappheiros> (i recall in ubuntu it's 'Terminal')
<wxl> because... it's... part... of.. the... lxde.. project
<wxl> just like lxpanel
<wxl> and lx every other thing under the sun (except for pcmanfm and openbox)
<sappheiros> so the 'LX' is basically decorative like "don't forget we built this"?
<sappheiros> why isn't ubuntu's main release's terminal called 'UTerminal' then? :P
<sappheiros> or ... i dunno
<wxl> well there are a TON of terminal programs
<wxl> let's imagine they were all titled "terminal"
<wxl> and you installed more than one
<wxl> how would you know which one is which?
<lubot> <marneu> Ubuntu's main terminal is actually Gnome terminal, and Gnome has that weird habit of omitting the "Gnome" part.
<lubot> <marneu> And KDE just looks for ways to fit a 'K' into the name, so they named their terminal "Konsole" :D
<sappheiros> oh, thank you
<sappheiros> how come marneu is talking through lubot instead of in channel?
<wxl> telegram bridge
<sappheiros> list of stuff i don't know about +1
<sappheiros> i thought telegram was a smartphone app
<wxl> it's a smartphone and desktop app
<sappheiros> interesting
<sappheiros> does that mean his connection's encrypted?
<wxl> telegram does have encryption, yes
<wxl> but that may not be the question you're asking
<sappheiros> i can't figure out how to annotate in Document Viewer ...
<sappheiros> clicking 'help' likewise didn't seem to do anything
<sappheiros> Evince / Document Viewer seems too glitchy, annotations just don't work right
<wxl> might be the particular pdf too
<sappheiros> thanks for the reminder
<sappheiros> trying to use default software, pidgin seems quite limited for IRC
<wxl> sadly pdfs have a very particular specification but a lot of common pdf software creates pdfs that aren't valid according to that specification. of course, open source developers use that specification to create their software, so... blah
<wxl> yeah. i know. i'd use irssi if i were you. irc belongs in text.
<sappheiros> does http://ewtn.com/multimedia/live_player.asp?sat=radioe work for you? youtube is playing, but this radio stream is not
<wxl> not on 18.04 right now
<sappheiros> music.amazon.com is working
<sappheiros> (thanks parents)
<sappheiros> i guess it's an EWTN website problem
<wxl> it probably needs to use flash XD
<sappheiros> whelp, got my computer sorted, guess that means i need to get to work now ...
<sappheiros> any advice regarding this terminal error?
<sappheiros> > (/usr/lib/firefox/firefox:2834): dconf-WARNING **: 14:18:51.990: Unable to open /var/lib/menu-xdg/dconf/profile/user: Permission denied
<sappheiros> i dunno what caused it
<wxl> probably irrelevant
<wxl> warnings usually are
<wxl> errors are what you need to worry about
<sappheiros> 'k thanks
<wxl> smoe apps are particularly noisy
<wxl> (most gtk apps for example)
<sappheiros> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard internal server error
<wxl> then that's a problem with the ubuntu servers, not a lubuntu problem
<sappheiros> are you suggesting gtk apps are not well-built?
<wxl> you can report that at #canonical-syadmin
<wxl> but to be honest it's a common problem with the wiki :(
<wxl> um i don't know if that makes them not well-built
<sappheiros> d'you know a list of keyboard shortcuts?
<sappheiros> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard is working again
<sappheiros> isn't Supre key the windows key? it's not working ...
<sappheiros> i just found lxhotkey
<sappheiros> the list at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard is incorrect. how can i fix it?
<sappheiros> e.g. Super+1 and Super+2 are incorrect
<wxl> do you have a launchpad account?
<sappheiros> yes
<sappheiros> oh i see
<sappheiros> thanks
<embden> sappheiros: I also would like to propose to rename menu entries. Right now, there are entries with app names and when you place a mouse on top them you can see what it is. I think that it would be more comfortable to put app type like "Terminal" and make hint to be it's name like "qterminal" and maybe after some delay +short description. Because users look for an arnchiever not for Ark. I can even see a workarounds - PCManFMQt has an addition "File Manager
<embden> ". Otherwise, users never find a file manager.
<wxl> embden: you're talking about 18.10 and sappheiros 18.04. different.
<embden> wxl: the problem still does exist.
<lubot> <Slider1> I have installed lubuntu 18.04 but i can't install other softwere for example if i type : ... Sudo apt-get install gparted  ... It doesn't work .the error is like at no connection but if i search something on web it works
<wxl> embden: on lubuntu.
<wxl> i mean 18.10
<wxl> not 18.04
<wxl> @Slider1 try `sudo apt update` first
<wxl> if it's a fresh install, that's a thing
<embden> wxl: I understand.
<lubot> <Slider1> @wxl [<wxl> @Slider1 try `sudo apt update` first], It's automatically update at 18.10 ,isn't it ?
<sappheiros> > Your request to join Ubuntu Wiki Editors is awaiting approval.
<wxl> let me fix that sappheiros
<wxl> @Slider1 no. and you should ALWAYS update before doing anything with apt.
<sappheiros> uh oh
<sappheiros> all the desktops are showing the same apps in the taskbar :(
<lubot> <Slider1> @wxl [<wxl> @Slider1 no. and you should ALWAYS update before doing anything with apt.], Ok thanks i'll try it
<sappheiros> don't see a way to change that in Desktop Preferences
<wxl> taskbar settings i believe
<sappheiros> don't see how to edit taskbar settings ...
<sappheiros> found it
<wxl> good cuz i had to remind myself whilst doing a bunch of other stuff and hadn't got to it yet XD
<wxl> are you ~ubuntuuser1?
<kalock> hi all, would like to switch to whisker menu from the default lubuntu menu, but i am not sure how to tell the system to use Whisker now that it is installed.  could anyone point me in the right direction?
<wxl> kalock: on 18.04?
<kalock> yes!
<wxl> yeah. unfortunately, you probably won't be able to get it to work
<wxl> the menu in lxpanel is an lxpanel plugin
<wxl> similarly the whisker menu is an xfce(4?)panel plugin
<wxl> so you could replace lxpanel with xfce(whatever)panel
<kalock> ok, i think that is what i am needing to do.  is there config somewhere to switch that panel?
<wxl> you'd have to install it first and then in lxsession default apps change the value of the panel/command
<wxl> may need to tweak panel/session, too
<kalock> i see, thanks.  maybe i'll just install xubuntu for this user to make it easier on them hehe
<kalock> thank you
<wxl> np
<saptech> does lubuntu have their own forum?
<teward> saptech: doesn't look like there's a *dedicated* forum, no.  https://lubuntu.me/links/ is all the available support mechanisms
<saptech> ok, thanks
<saptech> i was trying to read if people are having issues upgrading from the past current version to 18.10
<saptech> I really like lxde but willing to try lxqt
<wxl> it's not easy, saptech
<wxl> did you read the release notes?
<lubot> nik1toz was added by: nik1toz
<saptech> wxl, yes I read it and saw the link on upgrading...doesn't seem bad
<lubot> <bonacin91> where's the keyboard mapping file?
#lubuntu 2018-10-23
<Steedalion> Guys I have gotten no updates in the past 2 days. I think somethings up. I can install from the repo but no updates. I'm also not familiar with discover-store, does it update automatically?
<lubot> <teward001> Steedalion: what version are you using?
<Steedalion> 18.10
<teward> so when you do `sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade --dry-run` in the command line doesn't give you a list of packages to update or install?
<lynorian> Steedalion: it slows way down when not on the development release
<teward> ^ this also
<Steedalion> It says I'm up to date.
<teward> Steedalion: since 18.10 is now *released* the amount of actual updates and package changes will be a LOT less frequent
<teward> Steedalion: then you're good to go, the chances that there's a number of updates in only a handful of days after release is "low"
<Steedalion> Okay.
<Steedalion> Thanks.
<teward> Steedalion: since 18.10 released literally 4 days ago it's not atypical to see updates 'immediately'
<teward> give it a month :p
<teward> you'll see updates eventually for bugs and stuff probably
<Steedalion> It's just that my 18.04 machine is getting regular updates I thought it strange
<Steedalion> But I think I understand.
<Steedalion> Cheers
<lynorian> Steedalion: when was the last time you used 18.04
<Steedalion> I have 2 machines. 1 18.04 got updates this morning. 18.10 no updates.
<teward> not uncommon
<Steedalion> Thanks again.
<teward> yep.
<teward> *returns to mirroring the Lubuntu ISOs to his local mirror*
<lubot> <leandroramos> I want to help to translate Lubuntu to pt-BR. How can I do it?
<lubot> <leandroramos> (Photo, 613x469) https://i.imgur.com/88OMy3e.jpg There's a lot of work to do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @leandroramos [I want to help to translate Lubuntu to pt-BR. How can I do it?], For LXQt components, weblate.lxqt.org
<lubot> <leandroramos> @tsimonq2 [For LXQt components, weblate.lxqt.org], Thank you :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Note that this specific menu was cherry-picked but translations didn't come with it, so it'll likely work with a Git snapshot or with the next release just fine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'd check if translations are needed anyway. :)
<lubot> <leandroramos> @tsimonq2 [But I'd check if translations are needed anyway. :)], Oh, yes. I'm checking now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @leandroramos [Thank you :)], Thank *you* for helping :)
<Volvox_> ive upgraded to 18.10, how to get the LXTerminal shortcut work ?
<Volvox_> oh okay work with "lxterminal" -.-
<lubot> <ancha41> Good evening, everyone
<lubot> <ancha41> Are XScreenSaver shipped with login prompt? I just installed it and that login looks ugly. How can i redirect this to my DM?
<lubot> LucioChavez was added by: LucioChavez
<lubot> <LucioChavez> Hi everyone! Cheers from México!
<lubot> <LucioChavez> Excuseme, do you know if is there an alternate version of lubuntu 18.10? i can't find it in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.10/release/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @LucioChavez [Excuseme, do you know if is there an alternate version of lubuntu 18.10? i can't …], what do yo mean with alternate? w/o gui?
<lubot> <LucioChavez> yes
<lubot> <LucioChavez> (Photo, 1366x768) https://i.imgur.com/LJQx33f.jpg
<lubot> <LucioChavez> There is a 18.04.1 alternate for example
<lubot> <LucioChavez> maybe there isn't yet i think
<sappheiros> > Irssi is a CLI-based client.  -- https://www.linux.com/news/five-best-irc-clients-linux does this mean 'command line interface'?
<leszek> yes
<sappheiros> is it not a good idea to go installing KDE apps from lubuntu Software center?
<sappheiros> e.g. Okular
<sappheiros> i want my 18.04.1 LTS installation to run smoothly without bugs
<sappheiros> and i'm thinking it's lxde whereas Okular would require installing KDE dependencies, and i don't know if this might introduce problems having both ldxe and KDE stuff installed
<lubot> <marneu> Didn't cause any issues for me. I regularly install Kate without any issues. I think qpdf has fewer dependencies, though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @LucioChavez [Excuseme, do you know if is there an alternate version of lubuntu 18.10? i can't …], Unfortunately there is not, sorry.
<lubot> <LucioChavez> ok, Thank you!
<sappheiros> crashed computer trying to drag PDF in okular file into other folder without okular being installed
<sappheiros> (dunno if okular not being installed matters)
<sappheiros> is this a bug i should report somewhere?
<sappheiros> mouse froze, spacebar became disabled, cursor became a hand with what looked like handcuffs on the bottom right corner
<sappheiros> Software isn't letting me log in to leave a review.
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086449/email-password-is-not-correct-to-log-in-to-ubuntu-one-to-leave-software-review
<lubot> GatoOscuro7 was added by: GatoOscuro7
<sappheiros> i put in a DVD to watch but it's not playing
<sappheiros> it showed a green screen in MPV then closed by itself
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Did you installed lubuntu-restricted-extras ?
#lubuntu 2018-10-24
<lubot> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<lubot> mowestusa was added by: mowestusa
<Senoraraton> My lubuntu installation won't log in now.  It just looks me.  I tried digging around in the terminal but couldn't make any headway.  Any thoughts?
<Senoraraton> Loops
<Senoraraton> It will let me login in the terminal.
<lubot> <lucasgf> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/WwD9f8g4/file_4367.mp4
<lubot> lbssousa was added by: lbssousa
<wxl[m]> Senoraraton: check your log files for hints. I'm sure you did something to break things. My guess is if you make a new user, it works fine.
<sappheiros> how do i install japanese keyboard? https://askubuntu.com/questions/567413/installing-japanese-language-support-from-command-line did not give me a keyboard icon to click to switch to japanese text, and the link in the accepted answer returns an error now
<wxl> @sappheiros: does the apt install $(check-language-support) work?
<sappheiros> wxl, okay, it just finished installing a lot more, but it's still not clear to me how i now proceed to type in japanese
<wxl> sappheiros: configure fcitx
<sappheiros> wxl, pretty frustrated right now. I typed up a response to share with you on Leafpad after my computer crashed, and then my finger accidentally pushed some key, and after a moment the Leafpad window just vanished.
<wxl> sappheiros: is it still running?
<sappheiros> wxl, I clicked Fcitx within System Tools and a keyboard icon appeared in the right of my taskbar. Clicking it a grey rectangle opened and my computer froze, no longer responding to mouse clicks or keyboard.
<sappheiros> I just clicked 'Send' to send a report to developers about the Leafpad crash.
<wxl> oh this is 18.04, too, eh
<sappheiros> Does everyone always have problems with Linux?
<sappheiros> or with ubuntu?
<wxl> everyone has problems with everything
<wxl> you think microsoft software is flawless?
<sappheiros> i have never had an experience with ubuntu where something doesn't crash or instructions don't fail me
<sappheiros> well, fair point.
<wxl> they've *RECENTLY* had bugs that were deleting files
<sappheiros> i don't recall problems with windows xp
<sappheiros> but since then, yeah, every windows OS has had problems
<wxl> xp was a security nightmare
<sappheiros> i was too young maybe to know that
<sappheiros> but windows 10 i took as a personal insult, it was so bad lol
<sappheiros> i made the mistake of getting a surface pro 4 for work
<wxl> it's foolish to think that anything is going to be infallible
<sappheiros> "wtf did i pay money to be a beta tester"
<sappheiros> my opinion about the surface pro 4 + win 10
<sappheiros> i submitted over 400 feedback of bugs etc with 2/3 upvoted by others
<wxl> the nice thing about open source software is that you have ready access to the people who are working with it and can actually have conversations with them
<sappheiros> yeah ...
<wxl> AND if you want to fix it you can
<sappheiros> microsoft's discussions board can't hold a candle to askubuntu
<sappheiros> or stackexchange
<wxl> and if you don't, you didn't pay anything for ity
<wxl> OR IRC
 * wxl looks around for that windows irc channel
<sappheiros> literally, microsoft discussions will have bots posting WRONG answers and automatically accept them
<sappheiros> it was astonishingly bad
<wxl> so
<wxl> bugs happen
<sappheiros> like, moderator bots ending threads with useless info ...
<sappheiros> so why did Fcitx crash my computer?
<sappheiros> should i try right clicking instead of left clicking this time?
<wxl> now for the bad thing about open source software: it's pretty much entirely done by volunteers. we work very hard to test and improve, but we can't get 100% coverage.
<sappheiros> how do i unfreeze the computer instead of holding power button to hard shutoff?
<wxl> depends upon the type of freeze
<lubot> amaroq was removed by: amaroq
<wxl> you can try opening a virtual terminal to begin with, i.e. with ctrl-alt-f1
<wxl> if you can open that, it's not dead
<wxl> you can always log in and run, e.g. `top` to see what, if anything, might be running madly, and kill it
<wxl> then you should be back to normal
<sappheiros> LXTerminal is taking a long time to open the prompt now
<sappheiros> is that due to me installing anaconda and initializing it to bashrc?
<wxl> then you probably have some runaway program
<sappheiros> how do i kill a runaway after viewing 'top'?
<wxl> i just ran fcitx. the keyboard indicator icon comes up in the taskbar. right click gives me lxpanel options. left click are fcitx options. no crash.
<wxl> hit k and then it will ask for a process id, defaulting to the one at the top
<sappheiros> wxl, probably better to tell someone how to get out of the ttys (tty1?) after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ... i had to shutdown -r to get out ...
<wxl> well i didn't expect you to disappear......
<sappheiros> exit and quit() didn't work
<sappheiros> i just pushed ctrl+alt+f1 and the full screen went into a terminal and i couldn't get out
<sappheiros> a little knowledge is a dangerous thing ;/
<genii> Just use the same key combo and cycle through the F keys until you hit the one which X is still running on, usually 7
<sappheiros> wxl, i was able to kill lxpanel to unfreeze my system -- clicking Fcitx froze it again -- but now my taskbar is gone ...
<wxl> i'm shocked you're having these problems
<wxl> are you limited on resources, perhaps?
<sappheiros> i opened xlterminal and typed lxpanel & and that brought it back
<sappheiros> i have 1.6 GHz CPU and 2 GB RAM
<sappheiros> ~40 GB HD
<wxl> and how much of that RAM/CPU are you using?
<sappheiros> how do i check that? via 'top' again?
<wxl> well you can use the little task manager app
<sappheiros> 0.0 - 4.0 us 'top' says
<wxl> but top can help, too
<sappheiros> CPU usage 5%
<sappheiros> 9%
<sappheiros> memory 395 MB of 2002 MB used
<wxl> ok so you have plenty
<sappheiros> looks like i'll need to log out and log in -- lxpanel is restarted but the color is off so the tabs are hard to read
<wxl> do it again and see how they changed
<wxl> hold on, i'll help you with that
<wxl> waiting for my vm to boot
<sappheiros> fixing the color of my taskbar?
<sappheiros> you mean?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> at least i think XD
<sappheiros> i k sigterm'd process id 761 i.e. lxpanel to unfreeze my computer
<wxl> yep i'm right
<wxl> you'd need to run `lxpanel --profile Lubuntu` to get your panel back the way it should be
<sappheiros> did the alt ctrl f1 to do it via top, then +f7 like you said to go back to this usual screen
<wxl> oh you can just run top in terminal silly
<wxl> i mean that's what the ttys are--- terminals
<wxl> they're just outside x
<wxl> so if x freezes, you can still use the system
<sappheiros> i couldn't at the time because clicking Fcitx froze the screen
<sappheiros> keyboard as well
<wxl> ah
<sappheiros> i couldn't alt+tab to lxterminal
<wxl> it's bizarre. for me it doesn't do next to anything to boot fcitx
<wxl> you are on 18.04, right?
<sappheiros> mmhmm
<wxl> perhaps it might be something about the languages you're using
<wxl> tell me everything you did
<sappheiros> since ...? ... i just did the two c.. oh. there was one thing.
<sappheiros> well, i did the commands at https://askubuntu.com/questions/567413/installing-japanese-language-support-from-command-line, but before that
<wxl> which ones?
<sappheiros> after installing it said some language support wasn't installed, so i just followed the prompts to install them -- at first login after installing from liveDVD
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/567413/installing-japanese-language-support-from-command-line/567417#567417 these two
<wxl> there's
<wxl> more
<wxl> than
<wxl> two
<sappheiros> and let's see if i have a photo of the message after installation ...
<sappheiros> i thought i linked to the answer itself
<sappheiros> sudo apt-get install language-pack-ja language-pack-gnome-ja language-pack-ja-base language-pack-gnome-ja-base
<sappheiros> and
<sappheiros> sudo apt-get install $(check-language-support)
<sappheiros> only two commands in that answer
<wxl> hm have to have check-language-support it seems
<wxl> did you install it?
<sappheiros> i did run that command and it installed a bunch of stuff
<wxl> so somewhere along the way you already had language-selector-common installed
<sappheiros> i am apparently missing /home/[username]/.config/autostart/xpad.desktop by the way
<sappheiros> Xpad through that error when i first opened it
<wxl> i'm not sure i understand what you're saying.. what gave you what specific error when?
<sappheiros> the xpad error was when i tried opening xpad yesterday or the day before
<sappheiros> just thought i'd bring it up if it might be related unbeknownst to me
<sappheiros> maybe separate issue
<wxl> did xpad open?
<wxl> uhhh that check-language-support business may be flawed advice
<wxl> it's loading all this qt4/5 stuff that's totally unnecessary
<wxl> not to mention gtk3 which may be problematic in and of itself
<sappheiros> yeah i think it broke my system D:
<sappheiros> how do i undo
<sappheiros> (i have no idea if it broke my system or not)
<wxl> you could sudo apt purge $(check-language-support)
<sappheiros> that was 4 years ago
<sappheiros> maybe it's outdated?
<sappheiros> as i said, the link in that answer to https://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/language-support-ja/ leads to an error too
<wxl> which it would
<wxl> lucid is long end of life
<wxl> and there's no language-support packages
<wxl> i'm confident the fcitx gtk3 front end is part of your problem
<sappheiros> so do i have to manually uninstall everything that command installed?
<sappheiros> or just uninstall a few things then 'sudo apt autoremove'?
<wxl> sudo apt purge $(check-language-support)
<wxl> then you'll probably need to autoremove
<sappheiros> great! hooray good design
<wxl> hey
<wxl> before you hit ok on that, send me the list of packages it wants to remove
<sappheiros> i mean that such a command exists
<sappheiros> 'k
<sappheiros> btw before i do i killed lxpanel in ctrl+alt+del task manager, and then in lxterminal executed lxpanel --profile Lubuntu & like you said and it seemed to work, but i'm getting messages in terminal
<sappheiros> like
<sappheiros> (lxpanel:2026): Wnck-WARNING **: 13:58:27.642: Unhandled action type _OB_WM_ACTION_UNDECORATE
<sappheiros> that said, let's do the purging ..
<wxl> don't worry about warnings
<wxl> gtk is noisy
<sappheiros> oh boy, that's not encouraging
<wxl> warnings are NOT errors
<wxl> errors are problems
<wxl> warnings are just a notice, basically
<wxl> it sounds bad, but it's not
<sappheiros> no, i meant ...
<sappheiros> https://pastebin.com/B7z319p5
<sappheiros> it didn't do anything -_-
<wxl> aw hell ok that stinks
<wxl> you'll need to pick through /var/log/apt/history.log and figure out all the packages
<wxl> in fact
<wxl> try this:
<wxl> grep -A 2 check-language-support /var/log/apt/history.log
<sappheiros> just returned the prompt, no messages
<wxl> that's a bummer
<wxl> then picking through the logs it is
<wxl> but let's do this
<wxl> first
<sappheiros> i think i found it though
<wxl> sudo apt purge fcitx-frontend-gtk3 fcitx-frontend-qt4 fcitx-frontend-qt5 kde-config-fcitx
<sappheiros> oh
<sappheiros> well, i already found two relevant sections in history.olg
<wxl> those i think are giong to be the real problem children
<sappheiros> https://pastebin.com/xfpTUfXT just fyi i guess
<sappheiros> 'k please see https://pastebin.com/c71waZXX
<wxl> yep do it
<wxl> then autoremove
<sappheiros> i guess i will say Y and then sudo apt autoremove, yep okay
<sappheiros> https://pastebin.com/KQwWDCaQ it wants me to confirm again
<wxl> do it
<sappheiros> i guess I'll say Y
<sappheiros> yep 'k
<sappheiros> yay, i hope. more details about the removed packages: https://pastebin.com/MJUNX8QP
<sappheiros> so do i need to restart? ... i guess not ... should i try clicking on that keyboard icon in my taskbar again? ...
<wxl> sappheiros: probably don't need to restart, but a log in/out might not hurt.
<sappheiros> my lxpanel is now showing the wifi icon twice -_-
<sappheiros> i tried using Fcitx after a restart and it worked the first time i clicked on it, and i opened a virtual keyboard, but the second time i clicked on it it crashed again
<sappheiros> and my lxterminal is taking a long time after opening it to show the prompt
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086859/how-to-fix-lxpanel-showing-wifi-twice
<sappheiros> wxl, just opened Language Support and it's saying again that first prompt when i booted for the first time after liveDVD installation, i think: "The language support is not installed completely"
<sappheiros> it wants me to install fcitx-frontend-gtk3, fcitx-frontend-qt5, and fcitx-frontend-qt4
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086869/how-do-i-fix-fcitx-from-freezing-my-keyboard-and-mouse-click
<wxl> sappheiros: interesting thought experiment: try to re-do all the language stuff you did on a live image. i'm sure you can't get it to reproduce
<wxl> sappheiros: and i hear what language support is saying but i'm not sure why it wants you to install ALL of that. it's so unnecessary.... and conflicting, too
<sappheiros> 'k
<sappheiros> yeah
<sappheiros> does seem odd to ask for qt4 and qt5
<wxl> and gtk3
<sappheiros> and i did think gtk was a competitor to qt
<wxl> you already have the gtk2 front end
<wxl> it's an alternative toolkit and what we primarily use in lxqt, i.e. 18.10 and beyond
<wxl> the extra wifi icons, supposedly, have to do with something that @tsimonq2 did but didn't fix.. i'm not sure of the details
<sappheiros> isn't 18.04 supposed to be more stable than 18.10?
<sappheiros> i'm wondering now if i should upgrade -_-
<wxl> "stable" is a curious description
<sappheiros> well, i mean, more supported -- what i mean is, "i shouldn't be having this problem" -_-
<wxl> part of the reason we went with lxqt over lxde is because of how much more stable and reliable it is
<wxl> with the LTS releases, you find very few major changes so the LIKELIHOOD of problems is smaller
<wxl> that doesn't mean it's more stable
<wxl> the support cycle is longer, though
<sappheiros> are people regretting making lxde the longer support cycle if 18.10 has the more stable/reliable code?
<wxl> no, because lxqt wasn't ready for primetime yet
<sappheiros> so why choose 18.10 over 18.04?
<wxl> as i said before, bugs do happen
<wxl> because it's lxqt, i.e. it's the future. we will not be returning to lxde.
<teward> so 20.04 == LXQt :P
<wxl> ^^ and that's the next LTS release
<teward> the interim releases are good ways to test and debug things prior to the next LTS :)
<teward> (this is always the case)
<sappheiros> ugh then wouldn't i be helping more if i were to be dealing with this problem in 18.10 instead?
<sappheiros> so shouldn't i just swap now?
<sappheiros> as a means to try to solve this issue?
<wxl> you shouldn't be having the problem in any version, ideally
<teward> ^ this
<wxl> but i think you'd be better off going forward in 18.10. upgrading from lxde to lxqt is not easy/simple
<sappheiros> i'm all depressed now
<wxl> i think the issue with the extra wifi icons is that the "indicator applets" applet also provides networky stuff
<sappheiros> lol https://lubuntu.me/about/ is down
<wxl> why do you think that's a valid page?
<teward> AFAICT that isn't even on the sitemap o.O
<teward> sappheiros: the main lubuntu.me page seems to be the "About" page.
<teward> oop wait
<teward> wxl: i see it
<teward> "Explore Lubuntu's Features" -> lubuntu.me/about/ == 404
<teward> bad link on the front page.
<wxl> sigh more stuff @tsimonq2 needs to fix that he broke again :)
<sappheiros> I CAN FIND EVERY BROKEN THING
<sappheiros> >_>
<sappheiros> i'm like a magnet
<teward> @wxl: can I make a phab task for it and assign it to simon wiht a big "FIX THIS!" message? :P
<teward> or do I not have that level of access
<wxl> you should be able to
<wxl> maybe pull wendy into it as she might have access but i'm sure only he knows what it's actually supposed to point to :/
<sappheiros> i wanted to win the lottery so i could go into software development, like develop ubuntu and answer questions
<sappheiros> ... instead a guy in south carolina won
<sappheiros> this dude won $1.6 billion
<sappheiros> or $0.9 billion
<sappheiros> that's insane
<wxl> instead you can what the rest of us do
<sappheiros> suffer the panic of never having enough time because you have to work for low wage?
<wxl> just keep swimming
<teward> wxl: you mean TheWendyPower on Phab?
<wxl> yeah teward
<genii> After lottery tax it will be 40% of that, then they apply the income taxes on whats left. But still a lot of money.
<sappheiros> why replace leafpad with featherpad?
<sappheiros> oh, because of QT switch?
<wxl> yep
<sappheiros> i think i would be so happy if i won it, because i would be able to do all the same stuff except not have so many money problems (car, debt, food, cold, living with mentally ill family)
<wxl> it's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay nicer
<sappheiros> lol, featherpad? or QT?
<wxl> both
<sappheiros> pretty exciting youtube vid
<sappheiros> @ https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<sappheiros> makes me feel bad i just spent so many hours setting up 18.04 ...
<sappheiros> erm, it sounds like it the installation might not properly manage my GRUB/partitions??
<sappheiros> i don't know if my HD uses an EFI system
<wxl> it should fine. what makes you think it won't?
<sappheiros> i just think i read something about EFI lately and had to do something with it, but i don't really remember
<sappheiros> it's a dell d620
<wxl> there is something with efi and encryption
<sappheiros> i don't think i encrypted the hard drive
<wxl> can you confirm nm-applet is running on your machine?
<sappheiros> basically i'm nervous because if my win7 partition gets messed up then i'm screwed, because i bought this from amazon and they didn't give me the win license
<sappheiros> now? about lxpanel? the second instance of the wifi icon went away
<sappheiros> i might have restarted lxpanel, not sure
<wxl> reboot the machine
<sappheiros> 26 min left for the 18.10 download
<sappheiros> i was thinking to just overwrite the 18.04 installation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sappheiros check exhaustively if 18.10 can doy all the things you want/need before installing. At this time there are some things that are more difficult to do in 18.10 vs 18.04, propietary drivers for instance.
<sappheiros> D: ... thank you ... so i can't play DVD?
<sappheiros> netflix?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> netflix: you can run it on firefox or chrome (because of DRM)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, non of those can use hw acceleration, so if your machine isn't powerfull enough, you might up with strange behaivour (in 18.04 and 18.10)
<sappheiros> i don't know anything about hw acceleration
<sappheiros> what about wine?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for dvd: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-lubuntu read where it says "install some extra software"
<sappheiros> i would like to use win xp software which i think requires wine
<sappheiros> i'm downloading at 1.00 MB/s from 5 peers; is Comcast throttling me? ...
<sappheiros> 8/49 -> 1.05 MB/s
<sappheiros> via Transmission and the lubuntu link at https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wine: I have had some issues with wine in 18.10 the shortcuts are not created in the menu, but I'm not sure is a problem of my system or in generla. Besides that, everything is ok.
<wxl> > is Comcast throttling me?
<wxl> rhetorical question
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> i don't know anything about hw acceleration], main point, there should be no difference between 18.04 or 18.10 in this point.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for dvd, try this: ... sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras ... sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg ... sudo apt-mark hold libdvd-pkg libdvdcss2 libdvdcss-dev
<sappheiros> 500 kB/s from 30 of 50 peers -- i mean, certainly a torrent would get higher speeds than that from 30 people, right?
<wxl> rhetorical question meaning: yes, they're throttling you
<sappheiros> oh.
<wxl> btw sappheiros https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086859/how-to-fix-lxpanel-showing-wifi-twice/1086885#1086885
<lubot> <bonacin91> happened in one of my machines:'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core'
<lubot> <bonacin91> *missing
<wxl> not understanding your issue
<lubot> <bonacin91> just a warning i received
<wxl> you got a warning that says "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core?"
<lubot> <bonacin91> yes
<wxl> that seems unlikely
<wxl> do you have the actual complete text?
<wxl> a screenshot?
<lubot> muxator was added by: muxator
<lubot> <bonacin91> nope... its gone sorry... everything seems to upgrade properly so far
<wxl> complete information is required to provide a complete solution :(
<lubot> <bonacin91> sorry my bad
<lubot> <muxator> Hi everyone. I have a very silly question. I am on lubuntu 18.10. I am not finding where's the UI to add new icons to the quicklaunch of lxqt-panel.
<lubot> <muxator> I have been trying to discover it by myself since three days, looked at the manuals, but I am really not being able to identify what to do to add an icon to the quick launch. Thanks for the help!
<wxl> @muxator you mean to the right of the menu
<wxl> ?
<wxl> cuz if you do you'll be shocked at how easy it is
<lubot> <muxator> @wxl, yes. The quicklaunch is the widget that by default contains the icons of pcmanfm-qt and firefox.
<lubot> <muxator> I am sure I will be baffled! :)
<wxl> open the menu
<wxl> find the icon you want
<wxl> drag and drop it
<wxl> needless to say it's so obvious it's not obvious XD
<lubot> <muxator> ...aaaand it worked like charm! Thanks.
<wxl> lynorian: that might be a good one for the manual XD
<lubot> <muxator> The closest I got in my trial and error was open the menu, finding the icon I wanted, RIGHT CLICKING, and nothing happened. I did not try to drag it.
<wxl> @muxator we'll get it in the manual. thanks again :)
<lubot> <muxator> Thanks again, and thanks for the update on the manual, bye!
<wxl> np be welL!
<sappheiros> am i correct in thinking a more elegant solution, and one that would benefit me going forward, is simply to drop 18.04 for 18.10?
<sappheiros> rather than what wxl suggests in that answer?
<sappheiros> i just installed 18.04 1-2 days ago
<wxl> i think you'll benefit overall
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> since you asked the question
<wxl> you have the responsibility of checking the provided answer and accepting it or not
<sappheiros> ... oh. right ...
<sappheiros> ... i kinda thought i could post "upgraded to 18.10, problem solved" and accept that as the solution if it works >_>
<sappheiros> then over time lxde users could upvote the lxde solution if it turns out to be more popular
<lubot> Slider1 was removed by: Slider1
<teward> if you do that on Ask Ubuntu your question is either closed or your answer is hoovered up and thrown into the Void by the reviewers, sappheiros
<wxl> probably not a good idea for people who want to stay with 18.04 and many folks will
<teward> disclaimer: i'm an Ask Ubuntu moderator :p
<wxl> teward is an askubuntu bigwig so bow to him XD
<teward> ***WORSHIP ME AND MY POWER!*** Um, I mean... yeah I'm a mod.
<sappheiros> lol
<wxl> note too that i mention that probably fixes your fcitx issue, too, so it might nullify/solve the other question
<sappheiros> but man why does my computer have to think before opening LXTerminal
<sappheiros> i'm wondering if i installed a trojan from another askubuntu answer
<sappheiros> i mean, before LXterminal shows prompt
<wxl> didn't you say you added something to bashrc?
<sappheiros> i did, anaconda thing
<wxl> comment it out and see if it improves things
<sappheiros> brb testing solution
<lubot> muxator was removed by: muxator
<sappheiros> a confounding variable just occurred to me: i switched from wifi to ethernet before testing solution
<sappheiros> i mean to say, i plugged in ethernet cable and the icon switched to the connected rectangles as the connection went to ethernet
<sappheiros> but wifi is still enabled, and it looks like i'm actually connected to both wifi and ethernet
<sappheiros> only one nm-applet icon it looks to me (i.e. only one ethernet icon, no wifi icon)
<lubot> <bonacin91> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/TENFnwk.jpg @lubuntu_bot
<lubot> <bonacin91> @wxl [<wxl> a screenshot?], managed to do it again
<sappheiros> よかった！
<sappheiros> that did seem to fix the problem!
<sappheiros> except Mozc takes my dvorak keyboard so i have to type japanese in dvorak, instead of in qwerty
<wxl> not sure abou thtat issue. bug the mozc (google) folks :)
<sappheiros> > Thank you for your review.   You need at least 2k reputation to continue reviewing suggested edits.
<sappheiros> lol that's quite a leap
<sappheiros> 1 edit: no problem. 2 edits: TWO THOUSAND REPUTATION!
<wxl> for your own question? god weird
<wxl> you don't have to accept the edit, but you should be able to accept the answer
<wxl> @bonacin91 can you install lubuntu-core?
<lubot> <bonacin91> dunno still upgrading
<lubot> <bonacin91> this machine is pretty slow
<wxl> well you should try to install it. failing that, follow the instructions and run `ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core`
<lubot> <bonacin91> okey dokey
<lubot> <bonacin91> thanks
<wxl> oh hm. we don't have lubuntu-core anymore. i guess that's why
<wxl> there's now lubuntu-qt/gtk-core
<wxl> unfortunately upgrades from 18.04 to 18.10 are guaranteed to be rocky
<wxl> ^ lynorian ANOTHER thing to add to the manual re: upgrades.. can't upgrade lubuntu-core
<sappheiros> do you mean if we try to upgrade without using installation media to overwrite partition?
<wxl> sappheiros: yes
<sappheiros> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick internal server error again
<sappheiros> any webpage to guide me in making USB boot drive from iso?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in linux or windows?
<sappheiros> not sure if i should be looking at https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0 ...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in lubuntu there shold be a "startup disk creation tool"  I believe it is in system tools
 * sappheiros reads https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html instead
<sappheiros> lubot, how do I autocomplete 'HMollerCl'? ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You don't, it's on Telegram :)
<sappheiros> i don't see that in System Tools for 18.04.1, but your manual recommends https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
 * sappheiros feels like the odd one out for using hexchat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But to ping him, type it with a @, like this: @HMollerCl
<sappheiros> i ... almost did that ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> HWat I'm good for?
<sappheiros> sudo apt-get install mkusb mkusb-nox usb-pack-efi
<sappheiros> a ton of stuff installs
<sappheiros> seems like so much work goes into it
<sappheiros> does 18.10 take more HD than 18.04?
<lynorian> sappheiros: yes more stuff installed with more features
<sappheiros> D:
<sappheiros> i was hoping modularity meant a leaner default installation
<lynorian> it is still not exactly way to big and you could remove programs you don't want but that makes upgrading a bit difficult once the metapackage gets removed
<sappheiros> mkusb quick start pdf appears to contain a typo
<sappheiros> i mean, an egregious one
<sappheiros> page 5
<sappheiros> ●
<sappheiros> Example: md5sum xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso mkusb
<sappheiros> that 'mkusb' seems shouldn't be there
<sappheiros> p 15 is unclear ...
<sappheiros> quickstart manual doesn't say whether to use persistent live drive and msdos, upefi, or d-n-i ...
<sappheiros> checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb it seems i should select 'clone' rather than persistent live -- i mistakenly thought 'clone' meant 'copy' ...
<sappheiros> oh no
<sappheiros> i can't cancel the gui
<sappheiros> i clicked the 'x' but it went to the next screen as if i had selected something
<sappheiros> (oh good there was a 'stop' after that and the next screen)
<sappheiros> using the liveUSB now
<sappheiros> looks great
<sappheiros> why is USB listed twice in taskbar?
<sappheiros> that seems like an error...
<sappheiros> Lubuntu 18.10 i386 is listed twice.
<sappheiros> now i can't take a screenshot ...
<lynorian> sappheiros: alt +f2 for lxqt-runner?
<lynorian> and then enter shot should bring up only the screenshot app
<sappheiros> thanks, that worked. but the Prnt Scrn button worked the first time, but not the second, to open that same program
<sappheiros> please see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086930/are-these-miscellaneous-problems-oddities-during-liveusb-normal-lubuntu-18-10
<wxl> sappheiros: you really should do one question per question
<wxl> sappheiros: also you might have better luck getting replies from the mailing list
<lynorian> when booted in the live session should the USB even show up there?
<wxl> i wouldn't say anyone in the lubuntu team is really closely monitoring questions on askubuntu
<lynorian> sappheiros: have you copied and pasted anything yet?]
<wxl> there should be one mount
<wxl> two is weird
<lynorian> qlipper shows that text as a placeholder
<wxl> might want to `fdisk -l`
<wxl> i show one
<lynorian> not sure running / off of an external drive showing it in removeable media is that good an idea
<wxl> you should not show the iso in devices in pcmanfm
<wxl> it should be mounted to /dev/loop0 if you're running off the live system
<wxl> or rather that's the device file
<wxl> which is what makes it unique
<sappheiros> not sure i understand you, wxl -- i'm reporting what i've seen that's confusing me here on the liveUSB, haven't installed 18.10 yet
<sappheiros> sharing this in case it's something to take into consideration for the next release for new users
<wxl> you're showing something that i dno't see at all
<wxl> i suspect you've done something a bit abnormal
<wxl> the qlipper thing is expected, though
<sappheiros> so what should i do? someone on #ubuntu says if md5sum was okay and if no errors detected during the check disk for errors that i should be fine ...
<wxl> but askubuntu is the WRONG place to go to provide general feedback
<wxl> it's a place to get questions answered
<sappheiros> i copied the liveUSB using the lubuntu manual, using the GUI instead of the command prompt
<sappheiros> lynorian: no
<wxl> did you check the disk for defects?
<sappheiros> lynorian: but now that i have, yes, it's updated, thanks
<sappheiros> wxl: yes, that's what i meant about checking for errors
<sappheiros> erm, unless yo umean something different
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *cough* verify checksum *cough* *cough*
<sappheiros> i did that already
<wxl> that's not necessarily the same as checking the hashesh
<sappheiros> the string looked the same to me
<wxl> when you boot
<wxl> select "check disc for defects"
<sappheiros> ... could using Transmission to upload the file to others while at the same time burning it to USB have caused a problem?
<sappheiros> wxl: yes, thats' what i did
<sappheiros> that menu item
<sappheiros> from the USB
<wxl> AND you check the md5sum?
<sappheiros> yes, i did that before i made the USB
<wxl> sappheiros: i don't know what to say about all the extra mounts.
<sappheiros> it's just the one extra in the taskbar
<sappheiros> unless neither of the two should be showing there
<wxl> just ignore it
<sappheiros> my mouse isn't moving as far as it was in 18.04 :(
<sappheiros> i've turned up the sensitivity
<sappheiros> but not much change
<sappheiros> (using finger + trackpad)
<lubot> TimApple was removed by: TimApple
<Luke_usa_ubuntu> hey, running lubuntu on a macbook pro. And would like to install my isight camera. Found this guide, but it's a bit more techniacal then I'm used to.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleiSight
<wxl> Luke_usa_ubuntu: i doubt you willl find a better solution
<Luke_usa_ubuntu> wxl: haha ok, thanks. didn't know if there was something more easy
<wxl> Luke_usa_ubuntu: blame apple and their proprietariness
<sappheiros> oh, there's a dell latitude laptop keyboard option!
<Luke_usa_ubuntu> wxl: is it easier with other devices? I was using osx, but it got slow with the new update. So I came back to Ubuntu (Lubuntu)
<sappheiros> i guess that's what i should pick for my installation, then
<wxl> Luke_usa_ubuntu: most other devices don't require proprietary firmware
<Luke_usa_ubuntu> wxl, ahhh. gothcha. so if i used a usb webcam, it might be easier to install?
<wxl> Luke_usa_ubuntu: you'd probably plug it in and call it done.
<wxl> Luke_usa_ubuntu: my webcam on my new hp envy worked right out of the box
<Luke_usa_ubuntu> wxl, awesome. I'll try that. I have one at home already. Thanks for the help.
<wxl> np
<Luke_usa_ubuntu> wxl: I'm guessing my next computer won't be an apple. Lubuntu is working great!
<wxl> Luke_usa_ubuntu: glad to hear it :)
#lubuntu 2018-10-25
<sappheiros> how do i load the SSL certificate when it's in a .config folder that doesn't show up in the open dialog window after clicking 'Load'?
<sappheiros> in quassel
<sappheiros> Please see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086972/how-to-use-ssl-with-quassel-lubuntu-18-10-i386
<sappheiros> How do you hide the messages of people joining and parting in Quassel?
<sappheiros> got it
<Gabranamus> hi there
<lubot> Kimiyasu was added by: Kimiyasu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome Kimiyasu!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And in other news, 40 members \o/
<lubot> Pradeep_Rwes was removed by: Pradeep_Rwes
<lubot> <marneu> 39 ^^
<lubot> <marneu> Does anyone know how to customize the native file dialog? I've noticed there's a file ~/.config/lxqt/filedialog.conf, but it only has a couple of lines and I can't find documentation on possible options and values. One of the things I want to accomplish is to show hidden files by default.
<sappheiros> there's no documentation for setting up wifi at https://manual.lubuntu.me/search.html?q=internet
<sappheiros> searching 'network' in start menu returns nothing
<sappheiros> likewise for alt+f2
 * sappheiros checks https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2404506
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [Does anyone know how to customize the native file dialog? I've noticed there's a …], In my case showing hidden files is by default. I switch with ctrl+h
<lubot> <marneu> That only works in Featherpad forme , and only if I don't tick "use native file dialog" in Featherpad's options. Didn't you have Plasma installed? I've noticed that this works differently if Plasma or Xfce are installed alongside LXQt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I purged plasma, but maybe there are some "artifacs" that still chage behaivour
<lubot> <marneu> Maybe I should try installing and purging Plasma :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I purged kwin not sure if its the same or include plasma.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but where you don't see hidden files?
<lubot> <marneu> I usually use the native file dialog with Kate. Ctrl+o to bring it up. Works similarly with Featherpad if you set it to use the native file dialog (it has an option for that).
<lubot> <marneu> You can show hidden files by right-clicking, but that's not convenient.
<lubot> <marneu> Really grates my gears tbh, since I use the file dialog a lot.
<sappheiros> is this outdated? https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln151759/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-issues-in-ubuntu-linux-on-your-dell-pc?lang=en#2 they say to 'sudo nm-tool' but 'command not found'
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [I usually use the native file dialog with Kate. Ctrl+o to bring it up. Works sim …], in mycase ctrl+h works when native filedialog is unclicked.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when native filedialog is clicked, it doesn't
<sappheiros> i'm thinking i don't want to do what dell suggests there regarding configuration files ... that i just need that bw-installer package askubuntu mentioned ... whose page i can't find now
<lubot> <marneu> @HMollerCl yep, same here. But Kate doesn't have that option.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [@HMollerCl yep, same here. But Kate doesn't have that option.], so it only use the native?
<lubot> <marneu> Yes, Kate only uses the native one. Same with other applications (e.g. Firefox).
<sappheiros> finally, here it is https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [Yes, Kate only uses the native one. Same with other applications (e.g. Firefox).], mmm, couldn't figure out how to make it work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (if it could) wei will have to read the cpp manual
<lubot> <marneu> I've read that a couple of times, what's the "cpp manual"? Do you mean the source code?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [I've read that a couple of times, what's the "cpp manual"? Do you mean the sourc …], yes...
<lubot> <marneu> cheeky ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> credits to @wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Does 18.10 has a graphic interface for installing .deb? Ark doesn't seems to do it.
<lubot> <marneu> probably not, dpkg -i should work tho
<lubot> <marneu> doesn't resolve the dependencies tho
<sappheiros> my gnumeric sheets dont' open now in 18.10 :(
<sappheiros> nvm it opened from within librecalc, but not if i right-click open on the file ...
<sappheiros> time is a real number instead of a date though ...
<sappheiros> how do you show only the active desktop's apps in the taskbar?
<lubot> <marneu> right click the taskbar, 'configure "task manager"', check "Show only windows from desktop 'Current'"
<sappheiros> Thank you. Please consider changing this design: It's more natural to think it should be under "configure taskbar" rather than "configure task manager" ...
<sappheiros> ... maybe ...
<sappheiros> or, right clicking on the numbers to 'configure workspaces'
<lubot> <marneu> It's in both places, though - if you "configure panel", there's a section for "widgets", and each item has a gear/menu symbol (depending on icon theme) that leads to the item's options.
<sappheiros> i didn't see that.
<sappheiros> i did look there, but that was not clear to me
<sappheiros> how do i leave feedback? as another example, i would like the OS to tell me keyboard shortcut if present, like windows 10 did (i think), when hovering my cursor over 'lock screen'
<sappheiros> i was hoping it would tell me the shortcut is super+l
<sappheiros> instead it just says 'lock the current session' and i don't know if there's a shortcut or not
<nosmelc> Dumb Question: 18.10 has LXQT, right?
<wxl> not dumb and yes
<sappheiros> how do i leave feedback? as another example, i would like the OS to tell me keyboard shortcut if present, like windows 10 did (i think), when hovering my cursor over 'lock screen'
<CrazyTux> hello, I installed Lubuntu 18.10 yesterday. Installed this app "telegram". But, it couldn't get installed properly. But, there is a icon of it in the menu in Internet group. How can uninstall it completely and remove that icon from the list?
<wxl> ultimately this is a question for the telegram folks
<CrazyTux> wxl, I am running lubuntu 18.10.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @CrazyTux [<CrazyTux> hello, I installed Lubuntu 18.10 yesterday. Installed this app "teleg …], how did you install it?
<wxl> that's besides the point. the ubuntu repositories do not provide telegram, so we can't support it
<CrazyTux> I don't need that app now. I think, it is not installed.
<CrazyTux> only the icon is present there.
<CrazyTux> I installed it because it was available on Discover.
<wxl> you probably installed the snap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> that's besides the point. the ubuntu repositories do not provide telegram, …], are you sure? I don't have any other repository and sudp apt install teklegram-desktop worked for me
<wxl> which, again, telegram is responsible for
<CrazyTux> yes. I too was thinking that.
<ilyaigpetrov> wxl: but they had an official package in bionic, is it over?
<wxl> oh huh this is new i hadn't realized that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install telegram-desktop
<wxl> still i bet you it's the snap that did it
<wxl> i've heard of problems with snaps not cleaning up after themselves
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in cosmic
<wxl> i'd just go delete the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications or wherever it might be
<CrazyTux> I just checked the installed snap. It says telegram is not installed.
<wxl> if it's the deb it's /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt purge telegram.desktop ??
<CrazyTux> I installed another app p7zip from Discover. It is shown in the list of snaps installed.
<wxl> purging would be the best way to remove everything
<CrazyTux> I tried doing that too
<wxl> same name in the snap but good luck finding it https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop/blob/dev/snap/snapcraft.yaml#L99
<CrazyTux> wxl, not installed, so not removed.
<CrazyTux> I don't need that app now.
<CrazyTux> I just want that icon in the menu list removed.
<CrazyTux> btw, Lubuntu lxqt is pretty snappy.
<CrazyTux> I hope it is stable too.
<wxl> find / -type f -name telegramdesktop.desktop 2>/dev/null
<wxl> then delete all the instances you find
<CrazyTux> wxl, what do I need to do?
<wxl> find / -type f -name telegramdesktop.desktop 2>/dev/null
<wxl> then delete all the instances you find
<CrazyTux> is this a command?
<wxl> it's certainly not english XD
<CrazyTux> is this a directory I need to navigate to?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it explicitly starts from root so you can be anywhere in the filesystem
<wxl> it will give you a list of locations
<CrazyTux> I am not able to locate it.
<wxl> huh
<wxl> try logging out and in again
<CrazyTux> wxl, I logged in again.
<CrazyTux> btw, which software sources should be enabled for lubuntu 18.10?
<wxl> the ones you want XD
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> for example there are unsupported options that you still might want
<CrazyTux> I still have that icon in the list.
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> you could include ppas that we don't support, but you might want them
<CrazyTux> ok
<wxl> regarding your icon i don't knwo what's going on
<wxl> try:
<wxl> find /usr/share -name *telegram*.desktop -type f 2>/dev/null
<CrazyTux> wxl, couldn't locate that
<wxl> wth
<wxl> find ~/.local/share -name *telegram*.desktop -type f 2>/dev/null
<CrazyTux> wxl, do I need to find this using file manager?
<wxl> find works just as well, if not better
<wxl> but you're welcome to try
<CrazyTux> wxl, find in the terminal?
<wxl> um
<wxl> look at the first word in the command i gave you
<CrazyTux> ok. I will copy that entirely and paste in the terminal.
<CrazyTux> didn't get any result.
<wxl> what EXACT steps did you take to install this software?
<CrazyTux> I just clicked on install in the Discover.
<CrazyTux> it took a lot of time to install that.
<CrazyTux> along with that I installed p7zip.
<wxl> there's multiple results for telegram
<wxl> which one?
<aasgk> ...hi
<CrazyTux> strangely the icon is of p7zip. But, the name says telegram. desktop.
<CrazyTux> when I click on the icon in the menu it won't execute, because there is not telegram app installed. I have removed that.
<CrazyTux> but, that icon still persists.
<wxl> you still haven't answered me
<CrazyTux> wxl, actually I don't remember.
<wxl> well then it's hard to know what you did
<wxl> so it's hard to fix
<CrazyTux> there are two. I chose one of those.
 * wxl facepalms
<CrazyTux> wxl, ok. let it be.
<wxl> ok last attempt:
<CrazyTux> ok.
<wxl> grep -Ri telegram /usr/share
<aasgk> how can i force a lubuntu18.10 installation on a laptop with 1gb ram -125mb for graphic?
<wxl> aasgk: force it to do what?
<aasgk> to do the installation ;)
<teward> aasgk: you shouldn't have to 'force' it to install anything
<teward> it should "just work".
<wxl> ^ that
<teward> are you getting a specific error?
<aasgk> not enough memory?
<teward> aasgk: show us the exact error you're seeing?
<wxl> aasgk: i've done it with 512mb before
<teward> because 'not enough memory' sounds like something screwy is going on on your system
<teward> wxl: recently?
<wxl> yep
<teward> with 18.04/18.10?
<wxl> with 18.10
<wxl> in lxde versions i've done 256 before
<aasgk> X Das System hat nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher. Es wird mindestens 1GB benötigt..
<CrazyTux> wxl, what does that command do?
<aasgk> 1GB are installed, -125 for the internal grafic..
<wxl> CrazyTux: searches recursively through /usr/share for any instance of "telegram," in a case insensitive manner
<teward> aasgk: so your system has 875 then.  That might mess with things.
<CrazyTux> ok
<teward> the OS will only see '875' if the system is taking 125 and dedicating to the graphics
<teward> hmm...
<wxl> still should work
<wxl> my usual setup is the 512mb setup i did had 16mb video memory
<wxl> can you send a screenshot of that error aasgk ?
<CrazyTux> wxl, what do I need to do next?
<wxl> CrazyTux: what were the results?
<aasgk> ..i will try
<CrazyTux> wxl, https://hastebin.com/kenayorehe.makefile
<CrazyTux> wxl, did you find anything?
<sappheiros> Can alt+f2 not be used for executing commands? for example, 'firefox ewtn.com' instead of just 'firefox'
<sappheiros> when i tried it the result indicated it was searching for a file rather than parsing it as a command option
<sappheiros> does 18.10 use Qt or LXQt? are they different? do i need to be following https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Configure_(Ubuntu) to setup japanese keyboard layout?
<sappheiros> it appears it uses LXQt, a type of Qt https://lxqt.org/about/
<lubot> <marneu> LXQt is not a type of Qt. It's a desktop environment that uses Qt, like KDE Plasma.
<sappheiros> man, i thought KDE, GNOME, and Qt were three different libraries of code to build an OS given a linux kernel
<sappheiros> you're saying KDE is ... a graphics manager that uses Qt?
<sappheiros> i just need to search KDE and read top results ...
<sappheiros> (again)
<sappheiros> i installed keyboard - japanese but it's just roman letters like qwerty, not creating japanese script
<sappheiros> in fcitx configuration
<lubot> <marneu> KDE, Gnome and LXQt are desktop environments; Qt and GTK are libraries you build applications with. LXQt and KDE use Qt, Gnome uses GTK. ... Don't anything about fcitx, sorry ^^
<lubot> <marneu> Qt and GTK are libraries for building GUI applications.
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1087249/how-do-i-install-the-japanese-keyboard-layout-in-lubuntu-18-10
<sappheiros> thank you
<sappheiros> just added more detail re: apt list
<wxl> aasgk: remove the "-ram" line in the "required" section at the end of /etc/calamares/modules/welcome.conf. you're right. i didn't test installing, but only booting.
<sappheiros> added more detail to https://askubuntu.com/questions/1087249/how-do-i-install-the-japanese-keyboard-layout-in-lubuntu-18-10
<lynorian> firefox runs rough with 1 GB of ram if you have that or less I would recommend falkon but that has problems with nvidia apparantly
<otyugh> hey
<otyugh> after upgrading to lubuntu 18.04 from 16, I have to login twice after suspend
<otyugh> any idea ?
<lubot> <marneu> otyugh: Is it the same window/dialog, or do they look different? If it's the latter, you probably have two screenlockers running (e.g. lightdm's light-locker and xscreensaver). You'll have to disable the one that isn't xscreensaver (LXQt is a bit bitchy if you don't use xscreensaver).
<otyugh> thanks
<otyugh> they looked similar to me but I'm not sure 100%
<lubot> <marneu> You could try opening htop or qps (assuming you're on 18.10) and checking what's running). htop has a handy search function.
#lubuntu 2018-10-26
<WildSoft> Hello, I'm in the process of upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 via "Distribution Upgrade" and I got an Unnamed Window asking me what I want as the default display manager. I have no clue what I've used before, which one do you recommend? lightdm or sddm?
<lubot> <marneu> sddm. Did you read the release notes, though? The upgrade path doesn't work that well, since Lubuntu changes desktop environments between 18.04 and 18.10.
<WildSoft> I didn't read them properly I have to admit
<WildSoft> Does upgrading pose a problem?
<WildSoft> ah, I see now
<WildSoft> better to do a clean install
<lubot> <marneu> Well, read the manual chapter on upgrading. But the short version is "yes.". It's not recommended. ... https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<lubot> <marneu> But hey, maybe it ends up working! Clean installs have their issues as well with this release.
<lubot> <marneu> (mostly related to UEFI+encryption)
<WildSoft> Thanks for the info =)
<sappheiros> glad i chose not to encrypt ...
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/a/890747/761477
<sappheiros> does 18.10 have a 'language support' section?
<sappheiros> I recall 18.04 had a Region & Language GUI, but i don't see that in 18.10
<lynorian> sappheiros: locale is what I think you look for
<sappheiros> i think i've made some progress at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1087249/how-do-i-install-the-japanese-keyboard-layout-in-lubuntu-18-10
<sappheiros> i realized apt list does not imply the listed packages are installed
<sappheiros> is it okay for me to uninstall ibus in order to use mozc?
<sappheiros> or should i leave ibus alone?
<lynorian> I think so
<sappheiros> is there no 'SI units' option for 'Measurement Units' in LXQt Locale Configuration?
<lubot> <bonacin91> managed to install amd driversbon 18.10 but i cant with nvidia...any idea
<lubot> <bonacin91> ?
<lubot> jansimonverkade was added by: jansimonverkade
<lubot> jansimonverkade was removed by: jansimonverkade
<lubot> <marneu> @bonacin91 [managed to install amd drivers on 18.10 but i cant with nvidia...any idea], 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' should work. Re: AMD drivers, the open source drivers are recommended these days and don't need to be installed.
<lubot> <bonacin91> @marneu ['sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' should work. Re: AMD drivers, the open source …], ty
<john_rambo> I am having trouble updating 18.04 >>> https://paste2.org/EEnm08Ve ....What's the solution ?
<sappheiros> Is there no keyboard shortcut to position windows split screen?
<sappheiros> in 18.04 it was super+left/right
<lubot> <marneu> There is, but the super shortcut for the main menu kinda broke it. They're working on it.
<sappheiros> ;_;
<lubot> <marneu> Yeah, Lubuntu with LXQt is certainly a work in process.
<sappheiros> are you French?
<lubot> <marneu> German.
<lubot> <marneu> y?
<sappheiros> 'cause we usually say 'work in progress' >_>
<lubot> <marneu> I do, too. Don't where "work in process" came from, lol.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I didn't even catch that, hehe
<lubot> <marneu> also, *Don't know
<lubot> <marneu> geez
<lubot> <teward001> just means you all need more coffee ;)  *hides*
<lubot> <marneu> I'm already 2 strong coffees in, I don't think more would help much :D
<lubot> <teward001> they're not strong enough then :P
<sappheiros> unity is ubuntu's display manager, not used by lubuntu, right?
<sappheiros> lubuntu uses compiz instead?
 * sappheiros is reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/253818/manually-turn-off-monitor
<sappheiros> maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/398059/is-there-any-way-to-make-a-hotkey-turn-the-screen-off is better
<sappheiros> sweet. my solution: go into screensaver, set to blank screen, then use default ctrl+alt+l to lock screen ... but maybe i don't want to type my password every time i want to turn off the monitor ...
<sappheiros> qpdfview blanks the screen when clicking out of a note annotation
<sappheiros> why .me extention for lubuntu.me website?
<sappheiros> augh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker is too involved i just want to report a bug >_>
<sappheiros> https://lubuntu.me/test-cosmic-rcs/ is old news anyway, right? i mean, too late to do stuff with this iso, right?
<sappheiros> Do I report a bug at https://phab.lubuntu.me/ ?
<sappheiros> https://manual.lubuntu.me/ does not clearly say how to report bugs
<sappheiros> found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ...
<sappheiros> isn't it better to focus on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu rather than create a manual?
<sappheiros> i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu is a more natural information deposit -- the only reason i can think of for developing a manual at lubuntu.me instead is if you're working to become separate from ubuntu
<sappheiros> moreover, it's inconsistent to link to this wiki at https://lubuntu.me/links/ only to put a notice at the top that the viewer should go to lubuntu.me
<sappheiros> if up-to-date information is rather to be found at lubuntu.me, then the link to the wiki at https://lubuntu.me/links/ should at least have a disclaimer that it's outdated -- but then one wonders why link it at all
<sappheiros> from that wiki i finally found https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/ (i couldn't find this on the site directly)
<wxl> sappheiros: did you look at the release notes, for example?
<sappheiros> i did, i think cursorily while trying to find system specifications (that someone at askubuntu said existed there, though i didn't find it)
<sappheiros> last week it feels like
<sappheiros> why?
<wxl> Another great method to get involved is bug reporting. If you notice an issue please file a bug using the instructions on the Lubuntu Wiki.
<wxl> Don’t want to file a bug? Let us know what the problem is (in detail, enough that we can reproduce it) and we can assist you in filing one or do it ourselves.
<wxl> ^^ direct quotes from it
<sappheiros> that's problematic, given someone put a "more up to date info is found at lubuntu.me" on said wiki ...
<sappheiros> i guess i should edit the wiki then
<sappheiros> ... but i didn't see instructions on that wiki, just a link to ^
<wxl> on what wiki where? there are multiples
<sappheiros> now i'm linked to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa .... and i *still* have not found clear instruction on how to report a bug! >_<
<wxl> the link goes here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<sappheiros> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<sappheiros> it does not explain what to do; it only redirects to https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/ which likewise fails to explain how to report a bug
<sappheiros> it only discusses testing ISO and daily builds prior to their official release
<wxl> did you READ it or did you just skim around?
<sappheiros> i read it
<wxl> How to report bugs
<wxl> The best way to report a bug is to simply open a terminal and run:
<wxl> ubuntu-bug name_of_the_affected_package
<wxl> again, exact quote
<sappheiros> ...
<sappheiros> wa
<sappheiros> ... ??? where is ... what ...
<wxl> on the page linked from the release notes
<wxl> 1021 < wxl:#lubuntu> the link goes here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<sappheiros> so you're not looking at either of the two pages i linked?
<wxl> no because they're not on the release notes
<sappheiros> lol
<sappheiros> well those are the pages i found when doing simple internet searches, not the release notes ...
<wxl> never trust the internet
<wxl> even the general help works https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<sappheiros> new users don't know that the release notes hold priority over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu and, i think given the mainstream understanding of wikipedia, they should not
<wxl> the release notes ALWAYS HOLD PRIORITY OVER EVERYTHING
<sappheiros> you should expect users to be looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu not the release notes, wherever those are ...
<sappheiros> oh really?
<wxl> if you don't read the release notes, you don't know about known issues or caveats or anything
<wxl> you're just blindly jumping into something
<sappheiros> i did skim through the release notes ... but i think reporting bugs should be clearly described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu as well
<sappheiros> hence i went down the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Contribute_to_Lubuntu rabbit hole
<wxl> we pretty much dno't even bother much with that wiki anymore
<sappheiros> which doesn't explain how
<wxl> the ubuntu wiki is..... a disaster
<wxl> it works maybe 50% of the time
<sappheiros> what went wrong with it?
<wxl> this has been a long, ongoing issue, which has caused many flavors to migrate off of it. we're not the only one.
<sappheiros> lubuntu.net = lubuntu.me ?
<wxl> no
<wxl> which is why you don't see it mentioned anywhere
<wxl> except on lubuntu.net
<sappheiros> duckduckgo 'lubuntu release notes' puts lubuntu.net as top result
<wxl> blame duckduckgo
<sappheiros> augh now i'm trying to find the release notes on your lubuntu.me site having yet more ... >_<
<sappheiros> not at https://lubuntu.me/blog/ not at https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ though that links to https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/ ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.net is in no way official and isn't in our control.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a fan site at best.
<wxl> it's not at downloads???
<sappheiros> > Another great method to get involved is bug reporting. If you notice an issue please file a bug using the instructions on the Lubuntu Wiki. -- https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<wxl> 	
<wxl> Latest version (with LXQt) 18.10
<wxl> It is important to read the release announcement before downloading.
<wxl> again exact quotes here
<sappheiros> yeah, i'm looking at that now
<sappheiros> and i just quoted it to you
<sappheiros> it says to go to the Lubuntu Wiki to learn how to file bugs!!!
<sappheiros> a broken loop
<wxl> it says to go to the lubuntu wiki at phab.lubuntu.me not wiki.ubuntu.com
<sappheiros> oh.
<wxl> you're only reading a part of anything you're looking at, whcih is a problem we can't fix
<sappheiros> indeed, the link differs.
<sappheiros> then please ask ubuntu to take down the wiki on their site >_>
<sappheiros> or redircet it to yours
<wxl> for now it's got some old info that's useful, but eventually it will disappear
<sappheiros> finally, the holy grail https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/ ... only took me like ten minutse to find >_<
<wxl> although there are discussions to reform the ubuntu wiki so maybe we won't
<wxl> i mean i linked it to you 10 minutes ago, so maybe not
<sappheiros> lol did you?
<wxl> several times
<sappheiros> you did
<wxl> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> you're only reading a part of anything you're looking at, whcih is a problem we can't fix <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<sappheiros> man wtf i should go eat something
<wxl> maybe a LOT of something
<sappheiros> lol, well, i was trying to communicate the problems with the current pages i was seeing so that someone here might fix or take them down ... ...
<wxl> there aren't problems when you don't read carefully.
<sappheiros> cheers
<sappheiros> now that's not fair to me :/
<wxl> it's not?
<wxl> what's the point of writing if we are ignored?
<sappheiros> yeah, you're not seriously considering what i've said, e.g. how https://lubuntu.me/links/ points to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu as the wiki
<sappheiros> not the lubuntu.me wiki
<sappheiros> i.e. you ignored what i said there for example
<wxl> it says "Read the introductory Wiki page and general help"
<wxl> it doesn't say "everything here is valid"
<sappheiros> would be good to point to both wiki there i think
<wxl> no
<wxl> one of them is essentially an unmaintained, deprecated resource
<sappheiros> and that's the only one you link to there
<sappheiros> in that particular area
<wxl> i see many other links there.........
<sappheiros> why is the crash intercept component disabled by default? ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/#How_to_enable_apport )
<sappheiros> Discover basically doesn't work on my Dell Latitude D620. :( It's slow to the point that it's nonresponsive.
<lubot> <teward001> sappheiros: Probably has something to do with the problem that Crash bugs tend to have private information attached when you submit them automatically, and triaging that data out of the bug is nontrivial (and crash bugs are filed by default as 'Private' bugs).
<lubot> <teward001> also probably has to do with the time it takes some systems to 'read' the crash data and then create the submittable report.
<sappheiros> teward: @teward001 it's not clear how commenting out 'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package'], changes that
<lubot> <teward001> because crash bugs are problem_type == "Crash"
<lubot> <teward001> and if you don't define the specific problem_types to autodetect and autocatch, it'll assume "Capture on All Types"
<lubot> <teward001> s/Capture on/Act on/
<sappheiros> okay, thank you
<jius> knock knock.. any one home?
<wxl> no.
<Kamilion> Just tried to install cosmic from the ISO copied to my USB stick; the installer failed while trying to unpack the squashfs
<wxl> do you have the same problem if you don't use the USB, e.g. in a virtual machine?
#lubuntu 2018-10-27
<lubot> ancha41 was removed by: ancha41
<balsaq> hi
<AuroraAvenue> just paste-in' as someone stuck on carbon X1
<AuroraAvenue> https://np.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/9rs6lh/trying_to_install_lubuntu_on_lenovo_x1_extreme/
<lubot> <ctisme> why not 18.04 delivering the new lxqt desktop ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ctisme [why not 18.04 delivering the new lxqt desktop ?], Because it's already delivering LXDE.
#lubuntu 2018-10-28
<JadedJ> Hi
<JadedJ> I installed Gedit on lubuntu
<JadedJ> but now when I open gedit, it doesn't save recently opened files
<lubot> Wolfenprey was added by: Wolfenprey
<CrazyTux> hello, I am not able to get "Find Files" feature work in Lubuntu 18.10.
<lubot> aptghetto was added by: aptghetto
<CrazyTux> hello, does lxqt on lubuntu has all the functionalities of lubuntu lxde?
<lubot> <marneu> @CrazyTux [<CrazyTux> hello, does lxqt on lubuntu has all the functionalities of lubuntu lx …], Probably not. LXDE doesn't have all the functionalities of LXQt, either.
<CrazyTux> lubot, how can I search for a file on a partition?
<CrazyTux> I want to find a file on a partition.
<CrazyTux> btw, is lxqt a point and click desktop?
<CrazyTux> which DE is recommended if one wants to get work done with least dependence on the terminal?
<CrazyTux> I tried using Tool - Find Files options in lxqt's file manager. It seems it doesn't work perfectly.
<lubot> <marneu> All desktops on Linux are 'point and click' desktops. LXQt's file manager has a search function, but I don't know whether you can search *only* a partition. Alternatively, you could try catfish (might need to install it first). ... Not having to use the terminal is one of the design goals of LXQt, but tbh I don't know how far they came
<lubot>  with that - I love using the terminal :D
<CrazyTux> lubot, ok. So I need to install catfish.
<lubot> <marneu> If you don't want to use the terminal at all, Lubuntu 18.10 isn't that great I think, because there's no GUI for the driver manager and network manager included. Xubuntu (with the Xfce DE) might be better, since it's more mature.
<CrazyTux> lubot, btw, is lxqt on Lubuntu 18.10 well tested and reasonably bugfree or is it still under testing?
<lubot> <marneu> btw, 'lubot' is the name of the bot who bridges between irc, telegram and matrix. my nick is 'marneu' ^^
<CrazyTux> ok
<lubot> <marneu> Compared to other Ubuntu flavors, Lubuntu 18.10 is on the buggy side I think.
<CrazyTux> marneu, ok
<CrazyTux> then, which is more stable?
<lubot> <marneu> Xubuntu is extremely stable.
<CrazyTux> marneu, ok. Xubuntu LTS?
<lubot> <marneu> LTS (i.e. Xubuntu 18.04) has fewer bugs than other releases, but I don't think it even matters for Xubuntu.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> Xubuntu vis-a-vis Mint Xfce?
<lubot> <marneu> dunno, probably the same. The good thing about Xubuntu is that you can upgrade to Ubuntu's 6-monthly releases (e.g. 18.10), but on the other hand you might not want that anyway if you're concerned about bugs.
<CrazyTux> ok. I want a stable and bugfree OS.
<apt-ghetto> stable and bugfree normally means old
<apt-ghetto> for stable and bugfree aka old os, take a Debian
<lubot> <marneu> They don't want to use the terminal, though, so Debian is not such a great choice.
<apt-ghetto> the terminal is very stable
<apt-ghetto> for beginners i recommend to use a *buntu
<apt-ghetto> i do not recommend linux mint, because not all security updates are delivered with the default settings
<lubot> mpmusthafa was added by: mpmusthafa
<CarbineMorpho> is lubuntu 18.10 running wayland or xorg?
<CarbineMorpho> I have looked online and its not clear
<lubot> <aptghetto> Check it with echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<lubot> <marneu> Lubuntu 18.10 ships with Openbox, which doesn't have a wayland session.
<CarbineMorpho> ah
<CarbineMorpho> cheers
<lubot> <miguel1mx> I've been using LXQt for some time now, on Artix Linux (vanilla LXQt) and Lubuntu. LXQt is stable. It does not break for daily usage. I use a lot the file manager, the terminal and many goodies.
<lubot> <miguel1mx> If your are heavy used to LXDE you will need some time to get used to, but I would say it is a good time to have it for your desktop. If you have to choose for anyone, you or someone else who wants to get the work done, choose Lubuntu.
<lubot> Maria Andrea was added by: Maria Andrea
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Is 2 gb USB disk enough for new desktop 18.10?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> ISO image?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Yes
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Yes, it is
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Noted
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I want to use Rufus or universal USB installer to burn that iso to the 2gb usb flash disk,  thanks
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> The ISO image lubuntu 18.10 is 1.6gb. You can also use Etcher
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @Maria Andrea [I want to use Rufus or universal USB installer to burn that iso to the 2gb usb f …], Yoi will not have problem to burn it in a 2 gig pen
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @Wolfenprey [Yoi will not have problem to burn it in a 2 gig pen], 👍
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @Marcelo Pugliesi [The ISO image lubuntu 18.10 is 1.6gb. You can also use Etcher], Noted,  thanks
#lubuntu 2019-10-21
<chieta> how to show the firefox on the desktop number 3 and 4 only?
<lubot> <ctisme> on openbox... afaik only all desktop or specific desktop
<mistar_fresh> hello people,,, i wanna ask : Will there be a 32bit release of Lubuntu/Xubuntu 20.04 LTS???
<tomreyn> mistar_fresh: hi. there won't be. there'll be 64-bit releases only, those will support some 32-bit libraries.
<mistar_fresh> tomreyn : are the system requirements going to increase if i install 64-bit version?
<tomreyn> you'll need a 64-bit compatible CPU and other than that your system will need to match the system requirements, which i assume are documented on lubuntu.me
<mistar_fresh> tomreyn : whatever man ,,, thanks for help :) I will wait until it is released...
<mr_fresh> can someone tell me the minimum system requirements for lubuntu 19.10 64-bit ???
<mr_fresh> nobody knows :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 64bit and 500mram will make it boot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But won't be able to do much things, for example, surf the web
<kc2bez> I think they left @HMollerCl
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Not sure, but Telegram seemed to indicate that I had managed to unpin that post, thus I pinned it again just in case.
#lubuntu 2019-10-22
<muthu> ok
<muthu> i need help
<lubot> <teward001> ask your question?
<muthu> i got an error while updating cdrom update from spoftware & updater
<muthu> the repository 'cdrom://Lubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release i386 (20180426) bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<muthu> this is the error
<muthu> please help to me to clear this one
<muthu> any body there?
<rosika> yes, it´s me, rosika. Can i help you?
<muthu> yes please
<muthu> the repository 'cdrom://Lubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release i386 (20180426) bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<muthu> help me solving this rosika
<rosika> Just wait, I´ll have to investigaty myself.
<muthu> ok thanks! i am waiting
<rosika> Question: what do mean by "release file"?
<muthu> thats the same of my question?
<muthu> while updating lubuntu i got this error
<muthu> i dont know what is release file
<rosika> Do you mean something like this: "The repository [...] does not have a Release file" ?
<muthu> yes that is the error description shown hile updating
<muthu> *while
<rosika> I found some info on: https://askubuntu.com/questions/858374/apt-get-update-missing-release-file . Yet we must read it through first.
<muthu> yeah reading
<muthu> i dont think this is correct
<muthu> this is irrelevent to my query
<rosika> O.K. I´m a bit at a loss here. Wgat exactly did you want to achieve? Do you want to update or upgrade your system?
<muthu> can i send image here to explain
<rosika> Sorry, I don´t know. I´m new here myself. But I don´t think so as this seems to be text-only......
<muthu> shall we communicate through any other medium?
<muthu> like gmail rosika
<rosika> I´m sorry but I  have to exit here in a few minutes. Perhaps someone else can help here? But if it´s a ppa that causes the problem I´d take it out from the settings at a first step. Then the update should work....
<muthu> i need to update in "other software" ie. 'cdrom://Lubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release i386 (20180426) bionic Release'
<rosika> I think it´s software-properties-gtk you are referring to. I would unclick the ppa.lauchpad that causes the problem and see if the update is going to work. Sorry not to be able to help in a better way, Hopefully someone else can.
<muthu> ok thaanks anyway
<muthu> anyone else there?
<rosika> You´re welcome.  have to leave now. Good luck muthu.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @muthu [<muthu> i need to update in "other software" ie. 'cdrom://Lubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bio …], Silly question: You do have your 18.04 install disk in your CD-ROM drive, correct?
<wxl> they left
<tomreyn> maybe the bridge could be modified to pass joins/parts to telegram without triggering activity there?
 * tomreyn known nothing about telegram
<wxl> unfortunately looking into that i just discovered the project is dead.. :/
<tomreyn> it wont be on the new russian nationalnet
<tomreyn> https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge
<lubot> Арон was added by: Арон
<lubot> <Арон> if anyone has the opportunity, please install steam, from a store or terminal, to install or not?
<wxl> what version?
<lubot> <Арон> the most recent
<wxl> depending on how you look at it, that could mean multiple things
<lubot> <Арон> I am a regular user, I wanted to switch from windows to linux.  tried many different linux distributions.  But most of all I liked lubuntu.  Faced one problem, steam is not installed, not from the terminal, not from discovery.
<wxl> that doesn't really answer the question..
<wxl> is it 19.10?
<lubot> <Арон> @wxl [<wxl> is it 19.10?], Yes
<wxl> so steam is not normally distributed with lubuntu (or any other flavor of linux..... or, for that matter, windows itself). you have to install it. so when you tried to install it, what was the result? did you get an error? if so, what?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Арон [if anyone has the opportunity, please install steam, from a store or terminal, t …], I have Steam on my 19.10 Lubuntu install. I downloaded the `.deb` from steampowered.com and installed away.
<tomreyn> Until proven otherwise, i'd assume https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/steam probably still works, too
<lubot> <kc2bez> That method also should be valid.
<tomreyn> or maybe it should be https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/steam-installer rather
<lubot> <kc2bez> Right
<lubot> <kc2bez> there is likely more than one answer.
<lubot> <bensisva> I installed Lubuntu 19.10 and it’s awesome. I feel really love it. Thank you for everyone involved.  … Somethings to consider, how k3B and Libre Office Suite installed by default. Also I can’t find any widget to show my RAM usage and network speed in the panel. The rest is just perfect.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @bensisva [I installed Lubuntu 19.10 and it’s awesome. I feel really love it. Thank you for …], You don't want libreoffice as default? Same for k3b?
<lubot> <kc2bez> qps has a "panel" mode but it really only shows system load when it is in the tray.
<lubot> <bensisva> Yes I am. the k3B is impractical, while the office suite is kind of bloat. I rarely use it. but thats not a big deal. I just wanna say thank you, its beautiful.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for your words.
<lubot> <bensisva> You are welcome, sir.
<wxl> @bensisva what do you find impractical about k3b? what would you prefer?
<lubot> <bensisva> Imho, for me, I never use any CD/DVD since years ago, that’s what i mean impratical, also lubuntu now not supporting 32bit anymore, ie old machines. I know its not true for everyone. for my self, I already uninstalled it manually, to keep my menu simple.
<wxl> well, i mean there's plenty of people that still use them. it's still common to see them being distributed at LUGs and conferences. they're cheap, after all.
<wxl> and we still support old (64 bit) machines.. just not ancient ones XD
#lubuntu 2019-10-23
<alfredo> hola
<lubot> <bensisva> @wxl [<wxl> well, i mean there's plenty of people that still use them. it's still comm …], oh i see. so it just me. anyway its easy to install/uninstall. no complains. :)
<jack123> Hello, I am wondering why Firefox is not updating to the latest version using the software updater in Lubuntu 18.04. It is still on version 69.02 Firefox which is 2 versions behind.
<ubuking> jack123 what operating System are you using?
<jack123> Lubuntu version 18.04 LTS
<ubuking> tHANKS
<ubuking> thats right
<ubuking> 69.0.2 for Lubuntu 18.04.3
<ubuking> latest Firefox stable is, 69.0.3
<ubuking> it
<ubuking> it is in ubuntu 19.10
<jack123> Yes but there has been version 69.03 and now 70.0 released by Mozilla and the version 69.02 is buggy. Firefox made a fix in 69.03 specifically for Linux
<ubuking> not packaged until now
<ubuking> Maybe until Friday ?
<ubuking> or saturday
<jack123> Ok....thanks. Not trying to be critical but why so long since 69.03 has been out for awhile.
<ubuking> not sure :(
<ubuking> How Comes that you are using LXQT ?:)
<ubuking> or LXDE
<jack123> It is one that has worked well
<ubuking> cool :)
<ubuking> Hardware is old or ?
<jack123> It is older yes but not terrible
<ubuking> hehe  mine too
<ubuking> I have Intel E8400 4 GB
<ubuking> Memory
<ubuking> and SSD :)
<jack123> Ok. Well I guess I will just wait until Fri/Sat to see if things get updated. Very frustrating that it is taking so long to update FF. Used to be relatively quick
<ubuking> you can Change to
<ubuking> Chrome :)
<ubuking> hehe like me did  before :D
<ubuking> its nicer
<jack123> Yuck
<lubot> Lech Roch Pawlak was added by: Lech Roch Pawlak
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is anyone running 18.04 on a RPi ?
<lubot> <teward001> not recently but I had been for a while
<lubot> <heysoundude> What made you change, and to what?
<lubot> <teward001> the rpi died :P
<lubot> <teward001> that's why it changed 😔
<lubot> <ctisme> @teward001 [the rpi died :P], out of ordeR?
<lubot> <teward001> it got shorted out by a power surge a while ago yes
<lubot> <teward001> otherwise was running fine
<lubot> <ctisme> HERE complain abt low voltage
<lubot> <ctisme> but still on 16.04
<eamonn> Is there anywhere I can drop a script so that it gets run after/on desktop init? Or a way to configure a systemd service as such? I just wanna run `xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap` whenever I log in.
<wxl> yeah just use the autostart system.. systemd would be appropriate iff you wanted to start on system start rather than login
<lubot> <ctisme> how to autostart system wxl ?
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html?highlight=autostart
<eamonn> Thanks, I'll check that out
<eamonn> Oh man, I could probably make this autostart my whole dev env on login. Cool!
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you could make a script to do the whole thing and just autostart that or you could autostart individual components
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html?highli …], noted, ~/.config/autostart/*
<wxl> @ctisme if you want to be more general about it https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<chieta> afaik on the current release on the wiki lubuntu will replace openbox functionality... CMIIW?
<wxl> that is probably a better question for the dev channel
<wxl> !devel
<ubottu> For discussion about Lubuntu Development, please join the #lubuntu-devel channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development for Telegram.
<chieta> Noted, wxl
<chieta> as far as the replacement is more superior then it's a good news :D
#lubuntu 2019-10-24
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @ctisme if you want to be more general about it https://specifications.fre …], You really couldn't resist handing the freedesktop spec. Could you? Wxl:
<lubot> <ctisme> 👍
<mauric> hi
<mauric> argentina
<oderus> hi, quick question. when i start up, i am not asked for a password and theres no login screen. how do i enable this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which lubuntu version?
<oderus> 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is how https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highlight=sddm
<oderus> thank you
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker freedesktop specifications are the root of all things, so yes :)
#lubuntu 2019-10-25
<k_sze> Just me or there are two Lubuntu websites?
<k_sze> lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net
<tomreyn> lubuntu.me is the only one which matters
<k_sze> lubuntu.net is the old one?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but now it's not official.
<lubot> <bensisva> [Eoan] The desktop names in the panels desktop switcher are always return to default names at restart. Not saving when I give names to it.
<wxl> @bensisva interesting discovery. let me explore further
<lubot> <bensisva> @wxl [<wxl> @bensisva interesting discovery. let me explore further], thank you
<lubot> <bensisva> thank you
<wxl> confirmed
<wxl> @bensisva it looks like it's been long known https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/668#issuecomment-108294799
<lubot> <bensisva> OK.
<wxl> @bensisva if you would be so kind please file a bug (`ubuntu-bug lxqt-panel`) and let me know and i'll connect it to that issue and otherwise triage it
<lubot> <bensisva> I think it's done. I am willing but I don't know how so I googled it. It's said to run it in the terminal. And it's asking a launchpad account that I forget that I had one. This is my first experience reporting bug, btw. It feels rewarding.
<wxl> yes, it's a good thing to do :) more extensive information here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<wxl> do you have the bug number? or a link to the bug report?
<wxl> btw advantage to you writing the bug report: you'll get notified when it's fixed :)
<wxl> nevermind i found it
<lubot> <bensisva> Thank you for the help
<wxl> no problem.. thanks for drawing attention to this
<lubot> <roheve> Fresh install of 19.10 takes a long time before the lubuntu splash screen shows (shortly followed by the login screen). Same laptop with 19.04 was much quicker (i.e 10 to 15 seconds v.s. almost a minute.
<diogenes_> roheve, systemd-analyze blame
<lubot> <roheve> can it be fixed?
<wxl> @roheve depends on the problem, which is what diogenes_ is asking you to figure out
<kc2bez> @roheve execute `systemd-analyze blame` in the terminal
<lubot> <roheve> Ah... ok the top service (25 seconds) is apt-daily.service...  but isn't that started after the splash-screen shows?  an earlier install used disk-encryption and in the splash screen  it asked for the passphrase (this install is not encrypted) and the real boot was after that. Also  nothing strange in dmesg that shows a delay.
<lubot> <roheve> systemd-analize time tels me that in Startup (firmware) took 52 seconds.  That might be the efi-boot?
<diogenes_> roheve, is secure boot enabled?
<lubot> <roheve> no
<wefwef> yo, does anyone know how to turn off anti-aliasing in lubuntu 19.10?
<wefwef> everything is just blurry but I have the right video driver
<wefwef> not that blurry though
<wefwef> oh "Go to "Customize Look and Feel", turn off Subpixel Geometry on the Fonts tab. "
<wefwef> not finding that option in 19.10
<wxl> @roheve could you pastebin the full output?
<lubot> <roheve> the time command is only 2 lines … ~$ systemd-analyze time … Startup finished in 53.528s (firmware) + 8.392s (loader) + 7.130s (kernel) + 10.404s (userspace) = 1min 19.455s  … graphical.target reached after 10.371s in userspace
<lubot> <roheve> it might have to that accorting to efibootmgr the laptop booted from the 3rd entry of the bootorder list (but the ubuntu entry is listed first, but might have failed. I'll investigate more.
<lubot> <roheve> $ efibootmgr … BootCurrent: 001A … Timeout: 2 seconds … BootOrder: 0000,001C,001A,0014,0015,0016,0017,0018,0013,0019,001B … Boot0000* ubuntu … Boot000F  Setup … ... … Boot001A* eMMC Card0: SanDisk iNAND 32GB … Boot001B  PCI LAN: … Boot001C* USB HDD:
<lubot> <roheve> the blame output does not show the apt service anymore, the slowest is now NetworkManager-wait-online with 5 seconds, so I do noththink that output is relevant anymore, the delay is in firmware i.e. efi-boot of 53 sec is.
<chieta> is it possible that notify-bin will show notification while screensaver running?
<wxl> no
<chieta> which notification that will send sound also
<lubot> <roheve> @wefwef Found the subpixel antialiasing setting, while looking for something else :). It is in the LXQt settings menu, Apperance, Fonts
<chieta> ping lubot
<wxl> i think they left @roheve
<eamonn> Just wanted to thank (I think it was wxl?) in any case, someone for pointing me to the startup settings docs
<wxl> np eamonn :)
#lubuntu 2019-10-26
<diogo> hello
#lubuntu 2019-10-27
<snatcher> >selected local keyboard layout on install >added english layout manually from widget to enter username/password/lvm etc >cannot login while there is no english layout only local after installation
<snatcher> wtf?
<wxl> snatcher: afaik that's par for the course with *buntu and perhaps more widely than that. i'm trying to find the bug report, but i know i've come across this before.
<snatcher> really strange while *buntu is most popular distros, there is no such a problem even on gentoo while english layout included/enabled by default (for tty at least) and you can add/remove additional layouts, on lubuntu even cannot login on tty in such a case because local layout also attached to tty (where you can use only english layout because of posix(?) limitations), what a mess
<tomreyn> i think i filed one similar to this, but not lubuntu specific
<tomreyn> bug 1826567
<ubottu> bug 1826567 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Does not apply keyboard layout during installation" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826567
<tomreyn> ah but you use the other installer IIRC, so ignore, sorry.
<Seallv> hello
<Seallv> I am using Flameshot program on Lubuntu 19. For some reason when i installed it "prnt scn" button didnt open flameshot but the default lubuntu screenshot program. I just used the tray icon mouse2 click and did screenshot this way. Now i have need to use hotkey for it, becaues i want to capture the fullscreen - tray isnt shown in fullscreen.
<Seallv> I went to menu -> settings -> LXQT settings -> hotkeys and changed "print" button from "lximage-qt -s" to "/usr/bin/flameshot gui" and now my print screen button doesnt do anything at all. Even when in change it back to old command it doesnt work.
<Seallv> Also when i click on "print" button when dialog box on same button appears to set command for it - i cannot change it. It waits 10 seconds and whichever button i click it doesnt respond.
<Seallv> "/usr/bin/flameshot gui" works just fine from CLI
<lubot> Mainframe1986 was added by: Mainframe1986
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> Hello. you also have gtk2 crash problems and pcmanfm freeze? I have lubuntu 18.04.LTS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Mainframe1986 [Hello. you also have gtk2 crash problems and pcmanfm freeze? I have lubuntu 18.0 …], Yed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, that's one of the issues why I prefer lxqt over lxde
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> @HMollerCl [Yes, that's one of the issues why I prefer lxqt over lxde], I agree with you. I have always supported innovation .. but do not abandon a project just because it will be replaced .. things must be resolved and completed ..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Mainframe1986 [I agree with you. I have always supported innovation .. but do not abandon a pro …], We have reported that bug in lxde more than a years ago, there hasn't been a solution, most of lxde active developer have move to lxqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lxde development is stalled
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> @HMollerCl [Lxde development is stalled], Already .. sin .. I only say that an LTS must be maintained until the end. Patience .. waiting 20.04
<isthis4real57468> has anyone gotten livepatch working on lubuntu?
<kc2bez> isthis4real57468: livepatch only works on LTS versions of (L) Ubuntu.
<kc2bez> Here is the wiki page for livepatch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch
<tomreyn> sam thing they were told in respnse to the same question in #kubuntu
<tomreyn> *sane
<isthis4real57468> i know its probably meant for ubuntu proper...just curious if it still downloads and boots, or at which step it fails
<tomreyn> also same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Mainframe1986 [Already .. sin .. I only say that an LTS must be maintained until the end. Patie …], unfortunately we as lubuntu, does not have the manpower to maintain lxde. And apparently lxde doesn't have that either, last complete release was in nov2016. https://blog.lxde.org/2016/11/22/lxde-common-0-99-2-released/
<isthis4real57468> tomreyn do you run all versions? i thought thered be an adventurous soul running at least one version who's been successful or lived to tell the horror that ensued..
<tomreyn> isthis4real57468: do you know what LTS is?
<tomreyn> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<kc2bez> Well I personally don't see the need for my desktop but I don't see why it isn't possible isthis4real57468
<tomreyn> it's not about which ubuntu flavour you run
<isthis4real57468> lts is ever 2 years...saying ubuntu proper though, means Im excluding lu,ku,xu,whatever buntu
<tomreyn> and i'm telling you you dont need to exclude them
<kc2bez> livepatch only applies to the kernel which is the same for all flavors.
<isthis4real57468> but the docs clearly state only the lts versions work...but they dont CLEARLY say that lubuntu xubuntu etc wont work...also kernels are pretty seperate from de and userland...
<isthis4real57468> so i was hoping technologically it could work, but maybe ubuntu checks the version and blocks download or something ...
<tomreyn> we seem to have communication problems
<tomreyn> maybe just read again what was written so far
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Mainframe1986 [Already .. sin .. I only say that an LTS must be maintained until the end. Patie …], Here is the bug, check if it's the same or different https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1782984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical,Triaged]
